# Official MLB Thread (World Series Edition): Sign stealing and pole climbing



## Mider T (Apr 4, 2014)

This is a motherfuckin continuation thread, the old thread is deez nuts *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 4, 2014)

*Official MLB Season 2014 Threadpening Week*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2014)

Fuck Tazmo


----------



## b0rt (Apr 4, 2014)

> This is probably more important than the last series just because it's Tanaka, Pineda, and CC going. Not sure I'd characterize that as easy quite yet



mostly cuz we're at home and we got our 1-2 coming up after tonight.

I'll admit I am curious to see Tanaka though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2014)

Toronto had been a really strong home team in the past couple of years, but I do think that it's a tougher ball park to play in for the most part because of the turf. A team like the Yankees with a weak infield could be eaten up but on the flip side they have guys that make a lot of hard contact but get eaten up by shifts. 

That's the thing about the Astros that I observed in this past series, they're shifting on every hitter just like the Rays do. They didn't get burned on them in the 3 game sample size. Good shifting is probably worth 5-10 wins on defense. 

I'm hyped for Tanaka though. I do worry about his ground ball tendencies leading to the Yankee defense screwing him a bit.


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Fuck Tazmo



Now we just need preet to complete the fun times.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 4, 2014)

Home opener today against the Braves.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 4, 2014)

Thankfully we didnt get swept by the dang Astros.

Ugh. Should have taken 2 out of 3 if the offense had shown up at all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2014)

Mael said:


> Now we just need preet to complete the fun times.



I'm gonna get Preet to root for the Red sox


----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I'm gonna get Preet to root for the Red sox



Lol you can't force preet to do anything.  Trying will only jinx your teams as consequence.

That and Boojica to Mujica...


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2014)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Thankfully we didnt get swept by the dang Astros.
> 
> Ugh. Should have taken 2 out of 3 if the offense had shown up at all.



I agree and I don't. I think the Astros are a terrible matchup for the Yankees and by virtue of this I think the Yankees are going to struggle a lot with TB. The defensive shifts ate the Yankees up. They shifted every hitter, now that level of preparation won't be there the whole year, but they had everything played perfectly. Tampa, Baltimore, and Pittsburgh have all found ways to add value and pick up wins on defense through the shift.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 4, 2014)

Just to put into context how good 7 IP and 8 Ks with no walks is against the Jays. Last year the Blue Jays had the 7th lowest strike out rate and 11th highest walk rate. A consensus top 10 offense this year. He only really gave up 1 run when you consider defensive miscues(error and two balls the Yankees got a glove on). Still the turf will do that to a GB pitcher. Oh and the Jays were in the bottom half of the league in terms of GB%. Great debut by Tanaka against a good lineup that had seen him in Spring. Put down 12 straight and 16 of his last 18.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> Lol you can't force preet to do anything.  Trying will only jinx your teams as consequence.
> 
> That and Boojica to Mujica...



My team is already jinxed 


it's in a city with the Cubs


----------



## b0rt (Apr 5, 2014)

Tanaka did pitch really well. bit of a slow start but once he settled in he was lights out.

oh and 1 o'clock today..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2014)

oh god at least I enjoyed the Sox being in first place for a day


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 5, 2014)

It sucks losing because the manager puts the wrong line up out on the field, but it happens. 

Pineda's pitching today though...



			
				Brooks Baseball said:
			
		

> 31 fastballs, 17 strikes, two swings and misses, averaged 94.4 mph, topped out at 96.1 mph
> 
> 33 sliders, 27 strikes (!), seven swings and misses, averaged 84.2 mph, topped out at 86.8 mph
> 
> ...



His fastball velocity pre injury was 94.7 MPH on average. In one start he's amassed more win value than Montero or Noesi, the guys the Yankees traded. He still needs to start twice before they have a good indication of his velocity on top of staying healthy, but this performance was encouraging. Tanaka and Pineda have frontline potential along with Nova who is probably a tier behind those guys. Very encouraging stuff.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2014)

I expect your Braves to win the division

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 6, 2014)

They probably will since my team can't seem to beat them.oh well there is always the wild-card.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2014)

Future wash out Yu Darvish absolutely dominated the the Rays today. 

7 IP, 6K, 1 BB, 0 R 1.90 ERA with great velocity and movement. 

Jameson Tallion down with TJ surgery... That's pretty huge for the Pirates.

Brett Gardner hit the Yankees first HR in a win against Toronto. CC looked pretty good(6 IP, 6 Ks, 0 BB, 1 HR) but was victimized by his infield defense and the astro turf.


----------



## Mael (Apr 6, 2014)

CC seems to be having problems as of late.  Age likely?

Meanwhile idk what it is but Milwaukee had Boston's number but then again Boston always seems to lose badly to random NL teams.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2014)

Mael said:


> CC seems to be having problems as of late.  Age likely?
> 
> Meanwhile idk what it is but Milwaukee had Boston's number but then again Boston always seems to lose badly to random NL teams.



The shoulder surgery last offseason had his arm slot placement all fucked up. This year I couldn't really tell you what it's been thus far. He started badly against Houston then shut them down for 4 innings. Today he was rolling then he got BABIP'd into a rough inning. It's funny how 1 run can change the perception of your line.

That was weird. The Brewer's lineup just seemed to click, they have good pieces just a complete and utter lack of depth or pitching.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 6, 2014)

CC needs to get fat again.

we lost but I was happy with a lot. only thing was Hutchison today struggling but that's ok long season I get it.

cant be happier for what Melky is doing. we just need Edwin and Colby to get it going. also Johnathon Diaz has been a surprise like what hes doing as well.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ehh at least we avoided the sweep.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2014)

Sale did his thing against the Royals


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 8, 2014)

I dunno what my team is gonna do with Zimmerman i mean i cringe each time he throws.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 8, 2014)

Navarro playing like a squirrel.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 8, 2014)

That new  no blocking plate rule is gonna cost someone a game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2014)

Abreu with 5 rbi today 

we beat Colorado Rockies 15-3


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 9, 2014)

Good lord Abreu is a monster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Good lord Abreu is a monster.



he's looking like a rookie of the year candidate


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 9, 2014)

He probably will be rookie of the year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2014)

Hoping so .

Eaton's also coming through.

Thank you Diamondbacks


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 9, 2014)

Anthony Rendon is off to a great start are 3B of the future.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 9, 2014)

Melky Cabrera 

once we resign Jose an Melky and sign Mike Trout to 5 years / 160 millon we be laughin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2014)

b0rt said:


> Melky Cabrera
> 
> once we resign Jose an Melky and sign Mike Trout to 5 years / 160 millon we be laughin.



but Mike Trout is staying with the Angels.

he got extended


----------



## b0rt (Apr 10, 2014)

I thought it was just for the one year and it was only 1 mill or something.

unless I missed something which I might of thought for sure he was only signed till the end of the year. must of missed something then.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 10, 2014)

b0rt said:


> I thought it was just for the one year and it was only 1 mill or something.
> 
> unless I missed something which I might of thought for sure he was only signed till the end of the year. must of missed something then.



yeah you missed it


it was a one year which he then got extended for contract you just said


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 10, 2014)

Big series this weekend with the Braves 2 heavyweights going at it


----------



## Mael (Apr 10, 2014)

Buchholz simply cannot stop pissing me off.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice job today by the Yanks. Can we string a couple wins together.....


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2014)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Nice job today by the Yanks. Can we string a couple wins together.....



AL East in April..c'mon dude even I don't have that optimism.

I'm predicting series split.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2014)

Pineda


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Pineda



You mean PineTarda.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 11, 2014)

You know Buchholz had goo on his forearm too, right? Maybe the ball needed a coat of sunscreen.


----------



## Mael (Apr 11, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> You know Buchholz had goo on his forearm too, right? Maybe the ball needed a coat of sunscreen.



Make no mistake, I don't like Buchholz and I wouldn't put it past the laptop thief to consider something like that.

But lo, here we are with Pineda. 

We'll have to call it even Steven for now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2014)

Jose Abreu has turned out to be fantastic


----------



## Mael (Apr 12, 2014)

Well that evens things out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2014)

if we just had fucking pitching we'd be leading this division 

god man Paulino and Johnson suck balls.

Everyone in the bullpen sucks balls .


but at least Eaton, Gillipsie and Abreu have shown they're legit .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2014)

Dont know which Nova will show up tomorrow. Hope its the good one. Good to see McCann finally get a few hits.


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm still predicting series split.  I don't think either team is at their fullest.

Granted it still looks real easy to get a homerun in this new Yankees stadium.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2014)

Well yea it's easier to hit a HR at the new stadium. The park was 10% above the league average in HRs and that's tied for 4th in the league with 3 other teams. It's always been easier for lefties to hit HRs. The stadium is more conducive to jet streams and the weather in NY has changed a fair amount. Dimensionally not much is different.

McCann just stopped banging into the shift. I think he'll start fucking with other teams and going the other way in order to beat the shift when he's on the road. At home he can just pull the ball. A lot of McCann's problems are luck related, he's a .288 hitter with the ball in play, was at .265 last year, and is at .188 so far this year. Shit has to regress to the mean.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 13, 2014)

Braves doing their thing.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 13, 2014)

inb4VespysaysNatsaredone


----------



## Mael (Apr 13, 2014)

What the fuck possesses you to replace 2-3 Ryan Roberts with 0-0 FUCKING MIKE CARP?!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2014)

don't worry Mael you'll get to sweep us since we have the worst bullpen in baseball


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm puzzled by Farrell's moves.  I tend to think he simply lucked out last year especially with Koji and Mike Napoli, but the moves I saw in the series made me really wonder what he was thinking.  With all due respect, I just don't want him to turn into Terry Francona and place the feelings of the players over the team succeeding and winning.  Putting in Carp over Roberts defied good logic.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 14, 2014)

These injuries are really starting to pile up. Ugh.

Hopefully Solarte is has no issues going into the future.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2014)

He wanted the left handed batter in Yankee Stadium with the short porch in right against the right handed pitcher. That's not even bringing up the fact that Carp is a superior hitter and actually OPS' close to 800 against righties while Roberts can barely get up there. You do realize that Roberts is only on the team for his glove right? 

You go with the hot hand or you play the higher probability. Roberts had a good day but he's got 1075 PAs against right handers that say he is a shitty hitter.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> He wanted the left handed batter in Yankee Stadium with the short porch in right against the right handed pitcher. That's not even bringing up the fact that Carp is a superior hitter and actually OPS' close to 800 against righties while Roberts can barely get up there. You do realize that Roberts is only on the team for his glove right?
> 
> You go with the hot hand or you play the higher probability. Roberts had a good day but he's got 1075 PAs against right handers that say he is a shitty hitter.



I'll take the hot hitter 9/10 times.

To me it makes no sense to bring in the more untested hitter, who has had 0 AB the entire game, instead of a guy who has had greater success AT THAT TIME against the pitching staff.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 14, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> He wanted the left handed batter in Yankee Stadium with the short porch in right against the right handed pitcher. That's not even bringing up the fact that Carp is a superior hitter and actually OPS' close to 800 against righties while Roberts can barely get up there. You do realize that Roberts is only on the team for his glove right?
> 
> You go with the hot hand or you play the higher probability. Roberts had a good day but he's got 1075 PAs against right handers that say he is a shitty hitter.



Your thoughts on the Pitching staff so far.....


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2014)

Mael said:


> I'll take the hot hitter 9/10 times.
> 
> To me it makes no sense to bring in the more untested hitter, who has had 0 AB the entire game, instead of a guy who has had greater success AT THAT TIME against the pitching staff.



Yea that's usually the case when you're talking about a guy who is above replacement level, but Roberts has a history of sucking. 

He had 0 ABs for the game but nearly 700 PAs that show he is overwhelmingly a better hitter than Roberts. Again short porch in right, lefty vs a rhp, these are not hard things to grasp. That's not a bad decision by Farrell to decide to go with the guy who has been a better hitter over the guy who was good for a day. Again we're talking about the short sample size of that day vs the much longer slew of PAs which number over 1000. 

And I like how you say AT THAT TIME against the pitching staff as if Phelps and Nova are the same freaking pitchers. Neither guy had seen Phelps so he went with the better hitter more likely to produce runs in Yankee stadium.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2014)

But who had the plate time and the muscle use?

That's what I'm trying to get at.  It's like putting in a guy who only stretched when you've got a guy who already warmed up a mile.  I guess that's my line of reasoning...


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2014)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Your thoughts on the Pitching staff so far.....



I'm not surprised to be honest with you. I think with Pineda it's kind of an overblown thing because he hasn't pitched but this is what he was doing and people kind of got stuck on the heat. The slider was better than the fastball and he had great pitchability. I think he has the rookie record for K/BB or is up there. It's just how he stays healthy and puts himself in a position to contribute in the stretch run. 

Tanaka is dangerous as fuck, I love how unpredictable he is. The book won't matter in my eyes because he's just an amazing pitcher. Controls his stuff perfectly and when he starts getting the corner calls it's going to be even more dangerous. The umps will start giving it to him because his swinging strike rate will probably stay up there.

CC needs to build arm strength. I think it's encouraging that he's had streaks of dominance but he needs to not be as uneven. I think his mechanics getting out of whack and him not finishing on top of his pitches leads to him being up and getting killed.

Kuroda is stable. 

Nova needs to stop pitching up. I don't know if its mechanical but he got lucky as hell against the Red Sox. They just couldn't square it. 

I'm more worried about the infield and its ability to allow baserunners. That's been the most troublesome aspect because it's making it so that when guys make mistakes and get hit it hurts that much more.



Mael said:


> But who had the plate time and the muscle use?
> 
> That's what I'm trying to get at.  It's like putting in a guy who only stretched when you've got a guy who already warmed up a mile.  I guess that's my line of reasoning...



If its about plate time then Carp has more plate time for the year and he played the game before which Roberts didn't. The fact is that Roberts is a glove first guy and Carp has the platoon advantage. It's just not a valid thing to question the manager on. The data is on Farrell's side, the Earl Weaver managing doctrine is on his side, and the stadium dimensions were on his side.

If Michael Phelps only stretched and Ryan Lochte warmed up in the pool I'm still going with Phelps.


----------



## Mael (Apr 14, 2014)

So Carp had more plate time.  I personally think that meant jack and shit in the "right now" aspect of it all.

I will absolutely question Farrell on it.  If Tony Mazzarotti can, so can I.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2014)

The right now aspect of it all is irrelevant when Roberts has done jack shit against rhp and Carp actually can hit. Every school of thought whether it be conventional or analytical is that Carp is the guy to have up in that situation. Roberts went 2-3 against Ivan Nova, not David Phelps.

Tony Massaroti had legit gripes about other things, not about the pinch hitting for Carp over Roberts, he didn't like the steal with Boegarts at the plate. And if he did have those gripes then he's bad at his job. Of all the things to second guess a manager on that's really weak as hell. Even old school thought says you go to the lefty bat against the right hander especially in Yankee Stadium. This is pretty basic baseball methodology.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow Braves blow 5-1 lead in the 8th.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 14, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Wow Braves blow 5-1 lead in the 8th.



Fun fact. Chase Utley has been the best player in the league through the first 2 weeks. 1.5 Wins while hitting .500 in 50 PAs.

I know it's Howard and Brown that got this going, but still some food for thought.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2014)

The Phillies pen truly is a stinker roo but atlanta is in a hot streak not a surprise really.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 14, 2014)

lol you think Phillies Bullpen is a stinker


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope that last night, we saw Uggla coming out from whatever he is in. Anyway My Braves!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 15, 2014)

Raise your hands if you saw the Brewers coming.....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2014)

Brewers team probably doing roids


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 15, 2014)

our bullpen didn't give up the game


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2014)

Another embarrassing loss...but hey I'll just roll with it.  April is rarely kind to Boston...the Red Sox that is.  Bruins are another story entirely. 



Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Raise your hands if you saw the Brewers coming.....



Nope.avi.



Punk CM said:


> Brewers team probably doing roids


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 16, 2014)

Super early I know but boy does Tanaka look like the real deal. Just filthy when he gets it going. The Cubs had no shot today.


----------



## Mael (Apr 16, 2014)

The Cubs never have a shot.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 16, 2014)

Mael said:


> The Cubs never have a shot.



True but you gotta beat these teams.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 16, 2014)

As bad as the Cubs are he 2 hit them and both hits were bunts. One was an overturned call and the other was through the left side of the infield on a shift. That's with 10Ks. Regardless of anything he's been as good as advertised. He threw 76 strikes in his 107 pitches. Every ballpark he's played is a hitters park.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 16, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> As bad as the Cubs are he 2 hit them and both hits were bunts. One was an overturned call and the other was through the left side of the infield on a shift. That's with 10Ks. Regardless of anything he's been as good as advertised. He threw 76 strikes in his 107 pitches. Every ballpark he's played is a hitters park.



When they paid for him I thought they were hoping he'd become the ace.....might get what they paid for.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 16, 2014)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> When they paid for him I thought they were hoping he'd become the ace.....might get what they paid for.



I think the notion of an ace is one of the most overrated things in baseball. You need pitching don't get me wrong but people are really too stringent on the damn thing. You either have to win a Cy Young or have a post season pedigree.

If a guy is worth 5 wins that's pretty damn ace like. I don't know if Tanaka is a 5 win pitcher I think the reality is that he's closer to 4 but considering the fact that the going rate for a win is 7-8 million dollars that's worth the money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 16, 2014)

Mael said:


> The Cubs never have a shot.



greatest quote ever


----------



## Mael (Apr 21, 2014)

I do hope Boston has a plan for Buchholz.  I can't say I ever felt this guy had any potential to be an ace and I've wanted to have him dealt for a better arm.  I think he had like one or two good years but a lack of consistency that scares me.


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah I'm definitely in favor of some form of trade or deal to get another arm.  Nobody is good at this moment...nobody.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 22, 2014)

Weren't you the one who said something about it only being April


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 22, 2014)

Gah it's only April  and yet the Tigers haven't run away with the division yet


----------



## Mael (Apr 22, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Weren't you the one who said something about it only being April



In terms of Sox offense, it's only April.

But Buchholz?  Nah...never entertained that notion.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 23, 2014)

Very impressed with Tanakas poise in Fenway. It's a fragile season as all these injuries show but I think the Yanks can keep this going.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought it was easily his worst start but I think it had more to do with the rain and him losing his grip on the baseball as well as his stride being disrupted on the mound than it had to do with him being bad. 88 mph on the splitter with sickening almost 12-6 like action. His command and ability to throw strikes saved him because not giving up walks helped keep his runs down in that game.

The penchant the Yankees showed to hit into the DP really hurt them. Lester could have been out even earlier if they managed to break through. McCann is starting to learn how to go the other way into the shift. Solarte didn't have a good day, he really wasn't having good ABs. Needs to work on his pitch recognition. 

That said Boegarts is impressive as hell. Every game I've seen him I think he's amazing, it's going to be really shitty to have him over there for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## Mael (Apr 23, 2014)

Bogaerts is chock full of potential, you're absolutely right.

But teams capitalize that he's still somewhat the rookie having not played a full year last year and he's still prone to big pressure errors.

That being said there is something absolutely unnerving the Boston team.  Starting pitching is more than suspect and offense can be anemic or to where I dub them the LOBsters since nice RISP situations always meet their end via Ks or ground-outs.

I would watch out for Oakland and Texas though.  AL West is looking to be mighty strong this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2014)

well today's Wrigley Field's 100 year celebration.


so much people talking about it ......smh


----------



## Mael (Apr 23, 2014)

So how 'bout that Pinetarda?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2014)

We've beaten the Tigers twice ........w-what is this?


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 23, 2014)

Mael said:


> So how 'bout that Pinetarda?



Love it. So easy to shit talk on Yankee fans I know these days. Did he think he was dark enough to hide the pine tar? He think he's Wesley Snipes or something?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 24, 2014)

Why can't the Marlins be good


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 24, 2014)

The whole Pineda situation is sad. You get away with it once albeit he had to take it off because it was so damn obvious on the telecast. Just stop there. But no, he had to go and try it again. And I think a lot of blame goes on Girardi as well. The way he handled it the first time was awful. At least the way he did it in front of the media with the denials and all.


----------



## b0rt (Apr 24, 2014)

Blue Jays got the best starting ERA in the AL East as of yesterday. wheeeee.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 24, 2014)

Yankees cheat.

What else is new?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2014)

Yankees cheat, Boston cheats, Tigers cheat, Angels cheat


Only teams that aren't successful don't cheat


----------



## b0rt (Apr 25, 2014)

it's baseball I mean every team cheats a little every last team does for sure. thing is it's such a damn long season and everyone wouldn't notice every little movement/action of every last player on every last day. that's the thing. being a larger market with more eyes on ya in really just increases ur odds of getting caught with w/e it is ur doing. in this case Pineda's an idiot cuz he did it once and look who it was against. and gee he did it again not even a month later against who again.. yeah.. 

he deserved it, and honestly on the neck, if u wanted to pine tar that bad why not get a darker glove and just have it blend in, no one would've noticed. hell, he did it too when they KNEW they were watching for it to boot. just moronic really.

anyway yah that's my rant/take on that.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 26, 2014)

Every strikeout Tanaka throws all the Japanese people here jizz in their pants.  Along with me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2014)

Jose Abreu was boss last month but we still need pitching.

sucks how our offense is gonna get little help this year


----------



## Vespy89 (May 1, 2014)

I've been so locked in to basketball and my Wizards playoff have not paid much attention to my Nats.


----------



## b0rt (May 2, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> I've been so locked in to basketball and my Wizards playoff have not paid much attention to my Nats.



same here locked in with the Raptors and NHL playoffs that I haven't seen much Blue Jays lately at all. everytime I check the update on how they did they seemed to have been playing shitty lately. especially the bullpen shittin all over the field.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 2, 2014)

Huge game tonight for your Raptors good luck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 2, 2014)

congrats to your wizards , Vespy


my Bulls weren't able to handle Nene and Gortat.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 2, 2014)

Yeah not nearly enough scoring.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 5, 2014)

My Braves are doing bad. I am worried.


----------



## b0rt (May 5, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Huge game tonight for your Raptors good luck.



well we lost but by 1. thanks anyways.

hopin ur Wizards can beat the Pacers although I know it wont be easy.

honestly LeBron is probably gunna end up getting his 3rd ring I'd bet.

with that said gunna be watchin more baseball again.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 5, 2014)

I would'nt be to concerned Malving you ran into 2 buzzsaws in the Giants and Marlins both playing very good right now but your offense is atrocious if you did not have lights out pitching i fear you'd be a below .500 team just my 2 cents.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2014)

took 13 innings just to beat the Cubs.

Man this Sox team is gonna be below average this year


----------



## Vespy89 (May 6, 2014)

after a long ass rain delay my Nats beat the Dodgers 4-0


----------



## b0rt (May 6, 2014)

3-0 win for the Jays, more importantly no runs allowed by Happ. holy shit that's a good sign seeing as how Brandon Morrow is out for the year again.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 11, 2014)

The injury bug has hit my team hard Laroche is now on the DL with a quad.


----------



## b0rt (May 12, 2014)

Blue Jays win 5 in a row.
Blue Jays now lost 3 in a row.

so Blue Jays.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2014)

Here's hoping the angel's can continue actually scoring some runs.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 19, 2014)

The A's are on a rampage outscored the Indians 30-6 in a 3 game set.


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2014)

The Angels have really been playing well. It's nice too see the pitching showing up so far after how bad it was last year.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 24, 2014)

My team just cannot score


----------



## Nic (May 24, 2014)

Nothing new Vespy.


----------



## b0rt (May 25, 2014)

Blue Jays first in the AL East!!

be honest how many of u thought that'd be possible this late into the season??


----------



## Vespy89 (May 25, 2014)

Its only May 25th not that late >.>


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2014)

I'll be more shocked if they stay up there.


----------



## b0rt (May 25, 2014)

hoping they do. Mark Buehrle's been awsm this year, Dickey's on when he's on, Hutch is showing great signs of being a 13-14 game winner, Happ is a question mark, Morrow's pretty much done, I'm hoping we trade for Jeff Samardzija to stamp out that rotation.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2014)

Happ is terrible. Dickey has been much better, Buerhle has been way better than anyone could have thought besides maybe his mom, and Hutchinson is better than I think even you give him credit for. Hutchinson is showing the potential to be a top 30 pitcher.

They could pull a trade for Sharky. Gose has played himself into a certified trade chip after having his prospect luster kind of fade. They're definitely playing the best baseball in the AL East right now.


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2014)

Jered Weaver's velocity on his fastball went back up 2 mph after switching to dumbbell training over.  Now he's been back to his prime self.  One of the reasons why the Angels are doing pretty well.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 25, 2014)

The A's are still the team to beat in that division though.


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2014)

yeah they are, I definitely don't think we'll catch them, unless Hamilton comes back and tears it up.  Our top 3 pitchers have been solid though, really happy with them.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 25, 2014)

A lot of time left


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2014)

sad that Abreu was on the verge of possibly becoming rookie of the year and MvP this season


----------



## Nic (May 25, 2014)

Huge win for the Angels. Down three in the 8th.  Also congrats to Beckett.


----------



## b0rt (May 25, 2014)

swept the A's. Happ actually pitched well.

now we face our most hated rivals of all, the Rays.


----------



## Mael (May 25, 2014)

What an outright embarrassment Boston is becoming.  I mean, last year a week ago they were in a similar position but losing ten of eleven games?  Fucking atrocious.

Peavy is mediocre no doubting that...but I can say I've seen NO ONE of any ace material on Boston.  This is why they won't get into the playoffs at this rate barring some turn-around.


----------



## b0rt (May 25, 2014)

I saw that game yesterday against Tampa where they scored 5 runs in the 1st and then went the next 14 innings without scoring a run before Tampa walked them off in the bottom of the 15th.

I was wondering how the hell that happened actually.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 25, 2014)

Heh my team finally won a game.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 26, 2014)

Mael said:


> What an outright embarrassment Boston is becoming.  I mean, last year a week ago they were in a similar position but losing ten of eleven games?  Fucking atrocious.
> 
> Peavy is mediocre no doubting that...but I can say I've seen NO ONE of any ace material on Boston.  This is why they won't get into the playoffs at this rate barring some turn-around.



Shut up. You got a ring last year. You dont deserve to complain.


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2014)

Boston is the most bipolar team in baseball. One year they are awesome the next flat out horrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2014)

dat no-hitter


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2014)

came out of nowhere, especially when you consider how bad he's been lately.  Must have discovered some new PEDs.


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2014)

Blue Jays got best record in majors in May, Angels are 3rd this month. other teams in top 5 are Giants (2nd), Cardinals (4th).

Boston was down 6-1 today but 6-6 now against Braves. big 3 run shot by Big Papi first RBI in 10 games.


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2014)

What was the Angels record for the month?


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2014)

not sure exactly but 16-9 or so.


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2014)

well they are something like 14-4 in their last 18 I think.


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2014)

so technically they have gained ground on the A's in the last 26 days which for u guys should be happy about for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2014)

Abreu comes back and gets 3 rbis


----------



## b0rt (May 26, 2014)

too bad the Tigers are literally running away with that division though. with a piece of meat hangin out their mouth to boot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2014)

b0rt said:


> too bad the Tigers are literally running away with that division though. with a piece of meat hangin out their mouth to boot.




funny thing about that is that they haven't been running away just that Cleveland doesn't want to try and get a run started


----------



## Mael (May 26, 2014)

Couldn't despise Buchholz harder if I tried.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 29, 2014)

Mael stop your crying. You won last year douche.lol


----------



## Vespy89 (May 29, 2014)

I'm glad its only May or i'd be really pissed off at how my team is playing 2 games under .500 now.


----------



## b0rt (May 29, 2014)

Blue Jays 3rd best winning % in all of baseball right now.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 29, 2014)

We shall see if that holds up.


----------



## b0rt (May 29, 2014)

it should if they keep playing the way they have been lately.

June 1st is country day, free cowboy hat for first 20,000 fans, and a free concert, and they've already sold nearly 60,000 tickets for that one game.

can't say they don't care about baseball, it's as big of baseball following as a lotta teams. all but maybe the Red Sox.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 29, 2014)

I expect that place to be packed they deserve a winner.


----------



## b0rt (May 29, 2014)

yah it's been long. way too long. last time they made the playoffs was the last time they won the WS. that long ago.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 29, 2014)

Yeah 1993 21 years to be exact.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2014)

yeah imagine if they had done this while Doc was still in Toronto.

No way doesn anyone in the East have a shot 


Sox actually competitive this year


----------



## Vespy89 (May 30, 2014)

All because of that monster abreu who crushes baseballs.


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2014)

Jose Abreu should be an all-star for years to come. he's really good actually, gotta admit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> All because of that monster abreu who crushes baseballs.



he's a god gift 


but also Ramirez is hitting .300 this year and our lineup is scoring runs. 

I'M SO HAPPY! TT^TT


----------



## Vespy89 (May 30, 2014)

We'll see if they both keep it up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2014)

Yeah I get you, I don't quite believe Abreu as long staying yet, but man his first two months looked like he might have had a chance to be rookie of the year and MVP


----------



## Vespy89 (May 30, 2014)

He'll be an all-star thats for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2014)

For years to come hopefully.

This is Paulie's last year, hoping we make the post season for him.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 30, 2014)

You'll probably need the wild card in order to get in.


----------



## Nic (May 30, 2014)

big series for us tonight vs Oakland.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 30, 2014)

Just beat the Rangers 9-2


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> You'll probably need the wild card in order to get in.



Yeah probably, if not at least the Sox end above .500 


it will be an improvement big time.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 30, 2014)

Small improvement  is better then no improvement


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2014)

well it'll be hard. odds are there's an AL WC coming out of East & West AL-wise this year if I were to guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 30, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Small improvement  is better then no improvement



You're right man.


@bort: Yeah I'm pretty sure of the AL West having two, not sure about the East though.




Also no Sale vs Kershaw matchup .....damn you Ventura


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2014)

well u could still catch Detroit especially if u can beat them head to head. Detroit's not playing nearly as good at they were a month ago really.


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2014)

2 in AL West WC's means A's/Angels/Rangers/Mariners 3 of those 4 get in. don't see that happening. I see A's and Angels but Rangers have a young team now and no Prince Fielder their pitching is young w/potential amongst starters minus Darvish and Harrison can never stay healthy so I doubt they get in tbh. Texas and Seattle by the looks of it finish probably just under or just above .500 and 3/4 in the West.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 30, 2014)

AL west seems like a 2 horse race between A's and Angels.


----------



## b0rt (May 30, 2014)

yah that's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 30, 2014)

it'll be a very interesting race thats for sure.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 31, 2014)

The White Sox are actually getting a lot out of Alexei Ramirez. He's playing at an all star level and has basically been the second best SS in the game. Quintana is actually a pretty good deuce.

I don't see how they can beat the Tigers though. They're still built the best for October and are even better this year now that they have Kinsler instead of Fielder. 

Texas has too many injuries. They need a spark and will probably be a team that makes a trade at the deadline.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 31, 2014)

My team needs to be healthy in order to make a run.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 31, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> The White Sox are actually getting a lot out of Alexei Ramirez. He's playing at an all star level and has basically been the second best SS in the game. Quintana is actually a pretty good deuce.
> 
> I don't see how they can beat the Tigers though. They're still built the best for October and are even better this year now that they have Kinsler instead of Fielder.
> 
> .



Yeah I don't believe the Sox are gonna beat the Tigers this year, but next year I'd say give us a chance


----------



## Vespy89 (May 31, 2014)

Beat the Rangers 10-2 today plus zimmerman might be back tuesday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice win Vespy


still wondering how my pick of Atlanta didn't come through though


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Darvish was on his game today lost 2-0 oh well


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Sale was on his game today


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

No surprise he's really good best of luck to your blackhawks tonight  hope you win.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> No surprise he's really good best of luck to your blackhawks tonight  hope you win.



Thanks Vespy, lots of stuff happening in Chicago tonight


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah Payback is also going on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Hoping for a good night.

I wanted to go to Payback but I didn't want to miss the Hawks game


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

It was the right choice Payback might suck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah but I wanted to see Layla live


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 1, 2014)

I'd rather see the ravishing russian Lana live


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

I only saw 4 divas live once when I won 2 free tickets.

of the 4 Kaitlyn was by far the hottest.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

It is a shame she is done with wrestling now.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

yah she was gorgeous actually. but honestly I barely watch wrestling anymore, I watch maybe every other week and it's never in its entirety.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

It is not as good as it once was anyway we should get back on topic.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

well back on topic the Jays got the day off today. start a series vs Detroit on Tuesday. that should be an interesting test to say the least.

not sure who the Tigers are sending to the hill for those games though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

You might get lucky and face there back end


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

Scherzer pitched yesterday vs Seattle, so it wont be him. not sure if Verlander is before or after Max in the rotation though. we might get Verlander the 1st game, otherwise if not we dodge Scherzer & Verlander so yah we'd be lucky hopefully.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

Verlander is probably be behind him.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

other then that Porcello/Smyly/Sanchez I guess.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thats not so bad my team is also off today.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

u guys played Texas did u notice too they're not that elite anymore Texas they seem to have a really young team. but they got Darvish who will win 15+ as always.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2014)

Yu Darvish doesn't win 15 games though, the Rangers still need to score runs. He's really worth closer to 5-6 wins.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

They are not as high powered like they used to be.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2014)

They haven't been for like 2 years it's just that people wrongly assumed Prince Fielder was close to what he was in Milwaukee and playing in Arlington would help his power numbers. From the day Detroit made that deal they won. Fielder was addition by subtraction for them.They have a nice line up but didn't have a thumper coming into the season and still don't. Choo and Beltre are still great hitters though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

I also thought hitting in that park would help his power numbers with how that park gets in the summer heat.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

the day they said Prince was out for the season I knew their season was pretty much over. even though he may not be the hitter he was in Milwaukee, he still is the best HR dude on the Rangers by a mile I think.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2014)

How do you figure that? Beltre has better power numbers over the past 3 years.

There's also the rash of injuries that ravaged their starting rotation. Fielder doesn't move the needle as much as you're implying.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

If they did not have Darvish i honestly think they'd be well under .500


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2014)

Well considering they're barely over 500 with him that makes sense. But again they lost like 3/5 of their starting rotation and Darvish has missed like 2/3 starts himself.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

some teams just get ravaged by injuries it is rather unfortunate


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

Perez seems to be a good young pitcher with a lotta potential though.

Matt Harrison needs to somehow stay healthy he's becoming another Brandon morrow.

Jays updated POFF standings. 76.8% chance to make the playoffs. which is 4th in the entire MLB.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

As long as you stay above 70% you'll  be ok.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

do u guys put much stock into POFF? just wonderin.

I sort of do, at least it keeps fans positive I guess.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

I do to some degree keeps me positive.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

pretty sure Oakland has the highest POFF atm though, not 100% sure but I'm pretty sure anyway.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 2, 2014)

they are on a roll they swept the Angels.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 2, 2014)

Solarte and Tanaka, those are two are the only guys performing at a impressive level right now for my Yanks. This offense is just bad. The starting pitching just cant get 6 innings consistently and I'm afraid this bullpen will be burnt out by August.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2014)

They are pretty good for the most part. I think ESPN started outsourcing to the guys who have an algorithm beyond runs scored/allowed. Certain ones actually break it down by players comtribution then extrapolate over the course of a season. They're all just projections though. Accurate but not without deviation within a game or 2.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

damn Oakland +115 run differential 2nd best team has only +59

that's somethin for sure.

oh heard the news on Jays v Tigers pitching matchups. we dodge Scherzer but get Verlander.

Tuesday: Hutchison vs Sanchez
Wednesday: Dickey vs Porcello
Thursday: Happ vs Verlander

so I guess they're bumping Smyly for Verlander to make sure he gets a start cuz odds are the Jays should be 2-0 no worse then 1-1 anyway after the first 2 games.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 2, 2014)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Solarte and Tanaka, those are two are the only guys performing at a impressive level right now for my Yanks. This offense is just bad. The starting pitching just cant get 6 innings consistently and I'm afraid this bullpen will be burnt out by August.



Gardner and Ichiro have been good too. Ellsbury can break out any moment. At some point McCann is going to have to start hitting but everytime he gets out of it he's right back in. Soriano looks done though.

I don't get the burnt out line of thinking. The most important bullpen pieces aside from Robertson are converted starters. It's not like Dellin is throwing a bunch of pitches either.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 2, 2014)

Teixera's wrist appears to made of glass too. either that or those bones are getting old.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2014)

Abreu comes back from the DL and hits a 2 run home run 


dat beast


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 3, 2014)

He is a monster


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 3, 2014)

How is Harper doing Vesp?

Haven't heard from him much this year.


----------



## Mael (Jun 3, 2014)

King Felix had its way with NY again I see. :33

Boston got its streak snapped but at least it was Masterson who did it.  I always liked the guy.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 3, 2014)

lol Yankees bullpen is amazing these days.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 3, 2014)

I never knew the M's could score 10 runs.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 3, 2014)

all in the 7th or later too.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 3, 2014)

well it was 2-2 then 8 after the 7th I mean.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 3, 2014)

Ahh i see Yanks bullpen did blow it


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2014)

We have 3 of the top 20 relievers in all of baseball. Their bullpen is fine. It really is the rash of injuries and inconsistent offense. Never got a chance to click especially after Beltran went into the wall. I've always been fond of Beltran but he's a fucking dumb shit. They need like 3 guys to catch fire. There is also Pineda. 

I don't really like the prospect of trading for Sharky but it looks like the route they're about to take. Much rather wait 2 weeks for Morales.


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2014)

damn Tanaka has been absolutely trash for the Yankees.  What a waste of money.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 3, 2014)

It is hard to win games consistently with inconsistent offense but i think you'll get it going eventually


----------



## b0rt (Jun 3, 2014)

Blue Jays are interested in Sharky too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 3, 2014)

Harper hurt his thumb he is out until after the all-star break.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2014)

b0rt said:


> Blue Jays are interested in Sharky too.



Gose is probably the most underrated trade chip in baseball. They have some close to major league ready talent that projects to be helpful to big league clubs. I think the Jays are in prime position for him, but they could always overvalue some guys and the wheels fall off. I don't necessarily see them allowing the Yankees to get him, but they may feel good with what they have.


----------



## Mael (Jun 3, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> There is also Pineda.



Just watch out for that pine tar.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 3, 2014)

Mael said:


> Just watch out for that pine tar.



Hopefully they coached him on a better place to hide it.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 3, 2014)

He really does not need it the kid is really good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 3, 2014)

Nic said:


> damn Tanaka has been absolutely trash for the Yankees.  What a waste of money.



Winning Pitcher of the Month. What a piece of garbage. smh


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 3, 2014)

Having Ryan Zimmerman back is a godsend for the Nats offense.


----------



## Nic (Jun 3, 2014)

Yankees having to rely on Japan to get them to the playoffs. smh.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 4, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Gose is probably the most underrated trade chip in baseball. They have some close to major league ready talent that projects to be helpful to big league clubs. I think the Jays are in prime position for him, but they could always overvalue some guys and the wheels fall off. I don't necessarily see them allowing the Yankees to get him, but they may feel good with what they have.



the whole team this year is fine. our only need is really some big league arms in the back end of the rotation. forcing in Stroman or Hendricks may not be the best thing once the playoffs come around.

if we can trade Rasmus + Aaron Sanchez for Sharky that'd be perfect.

I don't wanna trade Gose, Hutch, or Stroman cuz the Cubs seem to want a lot for Sharky.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Nats win 8-4 after a long rain delay back over .500 yippee.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 5, 2014)

u guys are still in it. I don't think Atlanta's scaring anyone right now. they been pretty flat since that hot 18-7 start or w/e it was.

oh and Blue Jays going for sweep against Detroit at 1 PM today.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

We just need to tread water until we get Harper back then we'll get hot.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

No damage on the MRI with Trout's back, still he'll probably sit out the week until he's pain free.  Kind of annoying since we need all the hitting we can get.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Best not to rush him back a stiff back can be made much worse.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

yeah but for once we didn't start horribly.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Is Hamilton back yet? he could carry the load till Trout returns.


----------



## Nic (Jun 5, 2014)

yeah came back two nights ago.  Actually had a HR in his first game back.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

He will just have to step up in Trouts absence and hope you don't lose too much ground on Oakland.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 5, 2014)

just swept the Tigers & beat Verlander without Encarnacion in the lineup!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2014)

can't believe we're only 2.5 games back of Detroit


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

Good job by your Jays bOrt.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2014)

Yes we got Carlos Rodon in the third overall pick pek

him , Quintana, Sale 


now we need two righties to fill that gap


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

You mean pitchers right? i'm not all that interested in the draft my team won't pick until number 57.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 5, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> You mean pitchers right? i'm not all that interested in the draft my team won't pick until number 57.



Yeah pitchers 


Rodon is said to be a big draft player since Strausberg in 09.

Has a mid 90s  fastball

with a deadly slider


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 5, 2014)

You could at least spell his name right it's Strasburg but its ok


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> You could at least spell his name right it's Strasburg but its ok



damn always thought it had  u in his name 

my bad


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

Its fine no harm done Nats now just 1.0 game back of first and getting healthy.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 6, 2014)

SO.... How about Tanaka


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

He is really good i think he'll win a cy young before its all said and done.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 6, 2014)

single handedly keeping the Yankees over .500 similar to the effect of Darvish in Texas.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

I think Tanaka is slightly better then Darvish but both are outstanding.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 6, 2014)

definitely yah. I know it's a small sample somewhat but Tanaka is definitely a legit ace and in the top 5-10 pitchers in the league.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

No doubt about that Japan is like an ace farm for pitchers.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 6, 2014)

yah the last 10-15 years there's more and more coming out and they're getting better and better.

anyone remember Hideo Nomo?


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

I do he pitched a Dodger no-hitter in 1996


----------



## b0rt (Jun 6, 2014)

yup. right round then it seems to blossom just got bigger and bigger. and only will continue to if I were to guess.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd punish Tanaka for losing to the Cubs though 


kidding  he's probably the favorite to win the Cy Young this year


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

He is also my pick to win the AL cy young.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd try to push in Chris sale but he missed some starts


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

That sucks i'm sure he'll win one as well one day if he stays healthy.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 6, 2014)

I'd like to see him win one.

Guys got some awesome stuff.


Wish he could come up with a sinker though


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 6, 2014)

He could always learn it but that might decrease his fastball velocity a bit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2014)

b0rt said:


> yah the last 10-15 years there's more and more coming out and they're getting better and better.
> 
> anyone remember Hideo Nomo?





Vespy89 said:


> No doubt about that Japan is like an ace farm for pitchers.



Ok, this is not really true at all. I had this long ass debate with Mael and I'll just reiterate the main point, Japan has been producing quality major leaguers since Nomo. When you look at them as a group the Japanese starters have been MLB averagish for the most part, the only difference is that they play in that AAAA level league which garners them more hype because they're Pros. Truth is that as a group of pitchers the Japanese or no more reliable or unreliable than say looking at pitchers who originate from California. 

Kenta Maeda is the best guy left and he'd be a 4 or 5 starter here. He's got a similar profile to Igawa. We're not going to see a pitcher of this caliber out of Japan for a bit, I think Otani or whatever his name is would be the next big one, so the getting better and better comment is incorrect. 

Nomo was a vastly underrated pitcher for the majority of his career.



Vespy89 said:


> I think Tanaka is slightly better then Darvish but both are outstanding.



He's started off better state side but Darvish is probably still just barely the superior pitcher. They're literally neck and neck in terms of results. Darvish has better pure stuff but Tanaka has better secondary. If Tanaka props his K-rate back up then he is slightly better of the two.



Vespy89 said:


> He is also my pick to win the AL cy young.



He's the sexy pick but Felix is probably the best pitcher.



Vespy89 said:


> He could always learn it but that might decrease his fastball velocity a bit.



They're two different pitches. That's almost akin to saying that a two seamer may decrease your fastball velocity. Sinkers are similar but not the same thing as fastball velocity which is measured as a four seamer. Generally the sinker is classified on its own and tracked...


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 7, 2014)

How does run differential play into how good a team is? i also you are right with all those points SoulTaker.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 7, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> How does run differential play into how good a team is? i also you are right with all those points SoulTaker.



You want to score more runs than you allow. So teams that are really good at this tend to win more games. It's a marker of how good most teams are. If you win games your outscoring the other team that's all it really does. There are better markers than run differential nowadays.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 7, 2014)

What are some of the better markers? i'm not really into sabermetrics that stuff is over my head.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

I think Poff is one of them. it's chance to make playoffs based on run differential and strength of opponents. only thing flawed about it is they assume no one gets injured or traded.

oh the Cy Young debate last page. I could give a top 5 for AL it'd probably be:

1) Casey Janssen
2) Mark Buehrle
3) Mashahiro Tanaka
4) Sonny Gray
5) Yu Darvish


----------



## Mael (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow I'm really not sure how to treat this Red Sox team.

Streaky is certainly the fitting word of the season so far.  Lost ten, won seven, now losing five again...this inconsistency is painful.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

This has been a weird season all around so far my team is lucky to only be behind 1.0 game for first could be much worse.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

Cardinals still awsm. way better then their record indicates.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

They are always like that though they are the keepers of the NL.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

yah almost how the Braves used to be back 10-20 years ago. okay well not that good but still pretty awsm.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

No one can be that good that is unheard of all those division titles.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

had the Yankees not had that dynasty and the Diamondbacks & Marlins toe to toe, they could've won 5 WS easily.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

Sometimes you just run up against an unstoppable machine the 96-01 Yankees were exactly that.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

the most dominant team I ever remember for one single season though has to be the Diamondbacks when they won the WS, they couldn't keep it going but for one team one year that one is top of my list and been watching since 94, Montreal Expos in 94 were also dominant as fuck but there was no WS that year.

for unstoppable forces year after year its definately Yankees and Braves though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

If it was not for the work stoppage in 1994 i think Expos would have had a legit shot at a WS one of the best teams to never capture a world title.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

yah it seemed possible. the old format had the Expos, Reds, Dodgers (barely over .500), and Braves (WC) as the NL playoff teams. it probably would've came down to them and the Braves for the NL.

AL had Yankees, White Sox, Rangers (10 games below .500), and Indians (WC) as the playoff teams.

odds are it would've been Yankees vs Expos or Braves in the WS that year I think. and either way the Yankees would've been the underdog.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

The Yankees had not yet hit the peak in 94 i don't think they would've won Mo would not come around until i think 96 they tried him as a starter.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

the Yankees upto that point were 1st in the AL with (70-43) prior to work stoppage. Montreal was 1st in all of baseball at (74-40).


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

I had no idea the Yankees were that good in 94 ehh i was still really young so no surprise there.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 8, 2014)

Tanaka might end up being Rookie of the year, either him or Yangervis Solarte.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

Either one of them is a pretty safe bet i love how my teams pitchers are going deep into games J-Zimm goes the distance 12 K's


----------



## b0rt (Jun 8, 2014)

so who's scarier for u right now Vespy, Marlins or Braves?

can't believe I'd say this, but maybe Marlins scarier then Braves??

Marlins been pretty consistent this year; Braves just started hot, I actually thought the Marlins would drop by now but they haven't. Stanton has to be favorite for NL MVP at this point too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 8, 2014)

Each has a legit weakness i'm more concerned with the Braves but it matters not i just want to qualify for the postseason.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 9, 2014)

I'd be trying to win the division. that way u got a couple games to fall back on in-case of a one and done WC game. it's very, very important to win ur division nowadays, especially under the new playoff format.

worth mentioning too, King Felix had 15 strikeouts yesterday against the Rays, and struck out each Rays starting player at least once each. very impressive to say the least.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 9, 2014)

Easier said then done at least a wild card game is considered the playoffs just need to get Harper back.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 9, 2014)

My Giants and the A's are the two best teams this season

World Series: Battle of the Bay again???

EARRRRRTHHHHQUUUAAAAKKKKEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 9, 2014)

That would not be a bad series the battle for bay supremacy i'd take Giants in 6.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 9, 2014)

yeah but last time that happened my city got DEVASTATED


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 9, 2014)

You take the bad with the good if i remember correctly after the quake it was still a great series.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 9, 2014)

only thing is Oakland always seems to choke in the playoffs. SF doesn't though, could be 3 in 5 years.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 9, 2014)

I think it'll be SF and ST.louis in the NLCS just a guess really i'll have a better idea after the all-star break.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 9, 2014)

as of now I definately agree.

ALCS = Jays vs Tigers


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ehh i'd also agree with that as well for now at least we'll see where we are in 6 weeks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2014)

dat Abreu continuing to be a monstah 


and we're only 3 and a half games back of detroit.

If we can sweep them


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 10, 2014)

My team is up 9-2 on the Giants in the 9th also i'd hold your horses CM sweeping the Tigers is tough.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 10, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> My team is up 9-2 on the Giants in the 9th also i'd hold your horses CM sweeping the Tigers is tough.



I know I'm getting ahead of myself but


if we can, that means we actually have a shot this year 

although Ventura sucks and needs to be fired


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 10, 2014)

It'd work better if you suck to get him fired then if you're good still have the Tigers winning that division just not as easily.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 10, 2014)

well first blown save & run allowed of the season by should be AL Cy Young award winner Casey Janssen but we walked it off in the bottom of the 9th anyway. 

today not so sexy pitching matchup of Correia vs Happ. probably be a lot of runs, we gotta take advantage of that and give Happ another win.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't forget Fister vs bumgarner i expect the Giants to run over us tonight.


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice solid win of the A's again by the Angels cutting the lead to 2.5 games.  Really liking how our young players are contributing this year.  Also nice to see Hamilton hitting especially with Pujols being a no show.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 11, 2014)

Another win against the Giants great job beat the A's Nic


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

yeah was a great win.  Really like how Cron and Cogwill are contributing.  Kalhoun should get hot as well if it wasn't that injury.  Anyways really a nice source of youth for the Angels on the offensive side.  Richards has been great as well.


----------



## Chocochip (Jun 11, 2014)

So I've been watching at least a game a day for the past year, baseball is still boring.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 11, 2014)

It is not for everybody i must admit it takes a unique taste to really get into.


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

Chocochip said:


> So I've been watching at least a game a day for the past year, baseball is still boring.


 
probably because you're not into any of the teams.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 11, 2014)

cuz it's nice out, its relaxing and why not have a beer and a BBQ after. that's part of the culture of baseball for sure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2014)

Chocochip said:


> So I've been watching at least a game a day for the past year, baseball is still boring.



understandable .......that's how I feel about soccer sometimes


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

so how much did you enjoy that Angels sweep of the White Sox?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2014)

Nic said:


> so how much did you enjoy that Angels sweep of the White Sox?



beating on a AA pitching staff especially bullpen isn't much to be happy about 


only Sale and Quintana showed up in that series


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> beating on a AA pitching staff especially bullpen isn't much to be happy about
> 
> 
> only Sale and Quintana showed up in that series


 Trout sure showed Sale what was up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2014)

Nic said:


> Trout sure showed Sale what was up.



don't you mean Robin Ventura?


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

Just bought a new Trout Angels shirt today.  Already wearing it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2014)

wait till the Angels start sucking  , you're gonna be gone from this thread again


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 11, 2014)

I think we all disapear from the thread when our team is sucking.


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> wait till the Angels start sucking , you're gonna be gone from this thread again


Why would I?  They sucked the last two years and I was still here posting.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 11, 2014)

That is true one could say we have a good set of regulars who keep this thread active.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2014)

Nic said:


> Why would I?  They sucked the last two years and I was still here posting.



LIES! 


anyways why do you like to trash on the Sox?

we're not your rivals


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

Never forget never forgive. That shit was never touched the ground.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 11, 2014)

Nic said:


> Never forget never forgive. That shit was never touched the ground.



 oh man you're gonna keep being angry about something that happened in 05 ?


dude it's over, it's been nearly ten years let it go


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

what is up with Josh Hamilton.   He's either insanely hot for a couple of months or insanely cold for a couple of months.


----------



## Nic (Jun 11, 2014)

Pitchers duel so far.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2014)

fuck yes we're 2.5 games back of first after crushing Verlander


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2014)

Age getting to Verlander.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2014)

exactly, I tried telling the Tiger fans that he'd have to learn to adjust when his fastball velocity goes down and all I got was......

'HERP DERP DON'T INSULT VERLANDER, SUX SUCK. AL GONNA SUCK OUR DICKS AS WE WIN THE TITLE THIS YEAR.'


smdh.


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2014)

poor Verlander, you can't get away with PEDs anymore to keep that velocity up.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2014)

I hope that isn't true. As much as I hate the Tigers, seeing Verlander pitch was pretty fun.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 12, 2014)

He is just gonna need to learn how to pitch and mix in his other pitches more CC has had to do the same thing the older you get the weaker your arm gets.


----------



## Nic (Jun 12, 2014)

Punk CM said:


> I hope that isn't true. As much as I hate the Tigers, seeing Verlander pitch was pretty fun.


Let me clarify. Older pitchers used to take PEDs to keep their velocity up. Clemens is the perfect example of that. I'm saying that as Verlander gets older is velocity his going down and unfortunately he can't take PEDs to keep his velocity like other pitchers did as they aged.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> He is just gonna need to learn how to pitch and mix in his other pitches more CC has had to do the same thing the older you get the weaker your arm gets.



that's what I told Tiger fans but they got pissed like I insulted their God. 




Nic said:


> Let me clarify. Older pitchers used to take PEDs to keep their velocity up. Clemens is the perfect example of that. I'm saying that as Verlander gets older is velocity his going down and unfortunately he can't take PEDs to keep his velocity like other pitchers did as they aged.



ah ok I got confused there.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sometimes people just can not handle the truth.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't even believe we're in a division race 

with how shitty our bullpen is  I'm surprised.


although Danks, Quintana and Sale are starting to get better.


once Lindstrom and Nate Jones come back I'll feel better


plus if Carlos Roden decides to sign with the Sox


he might go to the majors right away  or at least till september.

That's if Boras stops trying to ask for the world


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 12, 2014)

Thats gonna be a very tight race down to the wire but NL East will be the tightest one.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> Thats gonna be a very tight race down to the wire but NL East will be the tightest one.



for sure, my apologies for thinking the Nats were gonna drop 

I had too high expectations for Atlanta


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 12, 2014)

We have just been ravaged by Injuries but still plenty of time to get healthy by the end of July we should be at full power.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2014)

same although I wasn't expecting our offense to be this strong this year


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 12, 2014)

My team is still pretty good even without most of our key parts Atlanta will regret not burying us in May.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 12, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> My team is still pretty good even without most of our key parts Atlanta will regret not burying us in May.



I'm pretty sure they will


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 12, 2014)

I expect a dogfight the rest of the way but we are playing very well right now and i love it.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 13, 2014)

fuck. all of a sudden we're on a slump. lost 2 of 3 to St. Louis which I ain't that mad about. 

but losing 2 of 3 to Minnesota? unacceptable.

losing to Baltimore when they're chasing us down for a division title? unacceptable. we got them for 3 more then the Yankees for 3, we have to start playing better like right now. otherwise as much as I hate to admit it it may have been a fluke.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just a skid nothing to be concerned about your bats were scolding hot it is impossible to keep up that pace.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 13, 2014)

yah, I suppose no one wins 100 anymore really.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 13, 2014)

Nope not really 90-91 wins should win that division maybe a little less.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 13, 2014)

about that I think too.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well got shutout 1-0 tonight kinda figured we would just can't beat the Cards.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 15, 2014)

need to win today to split w/Baltimore.

at least if we in today we didn't lose any ground to Baltimore from 4 days ago.


----------



## Nic (Jun 15, 2014)

Richards has been really good for us this year.  Really hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 15, 2014)

While your bullpen is a issue for sure but you guys will be in the mix all season.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 16, 2014)

we split w/Baltimore, back to where we were before.

now 3 games vs the Yankees in NY starting tomorrow. equally important to say the least.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sad to hear the passing of Tony Gwynn he was such a great hitter RIP mr.padre.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2014)

greg maddux ‏@gregmaddux  
Tony Gwynn was the best pure hitter I ever faced! Condolences to his family.

R.I.P


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 16, 2014)

I can imagine Tony and Ted williams talking hitting up in heaven those 2 are the best pure hitters the game has ever had.


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 16, 2014)

Tanaka time tomorrow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Shark Skin (Jun 16, 2014)

Can't believe he's already gone.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 16, 2014)

10,232 times Gwynn came to the plate and he struck out on 434 occasions. I never found Tony Gwynn to be as good as other people made him out to be, certainly not the modern Ted Williams, but for a guy to bat .338 for his career and only strike out 4 percent of the time. Great player and I think the majority of his records will last until the Padres fold.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 16, 2014)

One of the best ever. Man I am sad.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 18, 2014)

Tanaka trollin everyone this year. >.>


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 18, 2014)

He is just really good your Jays will be fine. also the god damn Royals are in 1st place.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 19, 2014)

Royals are good at small ball though and their starting pitching is underrated. they're pretty much good at everything except power.

they lost today but they won 10 in a row prior to.

and the Jays will win tonight. haven't been swept all year so why would we now, especially when we got the bulldog Hutchison on the mound. I notice he pitches a lot better when we're on a slide for w/e reason. which is awsm of course.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 19, 2014)

Kershaw


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> He is just really good your Jays will be fine. also the god damn Royals are in 1st place.



One of the 4 best pitchers in the league.



b0rt said:


> Royals are good at small ball though and their starting pitching is underrated. they're pretty much good at everything except power.
> 
> they lost today but they won 10 in a row prior to.
> 
> and the Jays will win tonight. haven't been swept all year so why would we now, especially when we got the bulldog Hutchison on the mound. I notice he pitches a lot better when we're on a slide for w/e reason. which is awsm of course.



That's not really true. They've been hitting for a shit ton more power since they fired their hitting coach.

You might get swept because you haven't been swept. Regression to the mean.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kershaw



Better than perfect actually. He broke fangraph's FIP-Wins system with his game because, "it wasn't built for that level of dominance". -0.24 FIP.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jun 19, 2014)

Some of those hooks he threw last night made me buckle from home.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 19, 2014)

The slider was even filthier. Kershaw has been top 3-5 every year for 4 seasons or so but I honestly think his feel for the slider will make this his best year. He's also throwing as hard as he ever has. I think he's above his average velocity from last year and like tenths of a decimal off what he's thrown the past 2 years. 

18 ERs and 7 of them are from a disaster start.


----------



## Nic (Jun 20, 2014)

Kershaw well on his way to be being the best pitcher in his generation.  Still alright since Trout is on his way to being the best overall player of his generation.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 20, 2014)

My team inability  to beat the Braves is gonna cause us to miss the playoffs just watch.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 20, 2014)

we can't beat the Yankees in NY haven't won there now since 2012 and it's been 16 straight losses at Yankee Stadium.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 20, 2014)

Kershaw's slider against the best player in the NL and the probable MVP. The next two are just really insane sliders he threw that were completely unfair.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 20, 2014)

I still think his "Public Enemy #1" curveball  is his best pitch.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 21, 2014)

My Nats finally beat the Braves i'd be fine with a split.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 21, 2014)

well 2nd biggest comeback win in team history comin back from 8-0 down against the Reds, tying it against Chapman + taking the lead in 9th and winning by 5 to losing by 10 today against the Reds. well stay tuned last game tomorrow at 1 PM should be interesting.

I've noticed in an odd way the Reds are exactly like the Blue Jays.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2014)

The Reds have flipped a switch now that they have Latos back.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 22, 2014)

we faced him in game 1 but it ended up a no decision I think he lasted into about the 6th.

Mike Leake had a complete game against us yesterday though, and today we face Cueto who has a really good ERA.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2014)

Nats win we got the split so it goes back to the way it was before the series started plus Ramos will be back this week and then Harper.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 22, 2014)

same type of thing we did with Baltimore last week kinda.

and damn Bautista injured today, status unknown till he gets an MRI. Lawrie fractured index finger DL for sure.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 22, 2014)

Just got to hang in there gonna be tough.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 22, 2014)

oh yah. especially with Yankees next we cant seem to beat them the past couple seasons.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 23, 2014)

Well you're up on them pretty big


----------



## b0rt (Jun 23, 2014)

yah glad we got that one. scary thing is 7 of those 8 runs were in one inning. that's the little things about my team that kinda scares me. Stroman pitched well though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 23, 2014)

We shutout the Brewers 3-0 not easy to do it feels good to be in first place for the time being.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 24, 2014)

our teams are the beasts of the East right now.

ur division seems a lot more likely to run away with then ours though. I still think Atlanta's trending down and they got a few key injuries especially to their pitchers. Mets and Phillies no way Marlins doubt it but they're hanging around sort of.

my division though 4 teams I'd bet ya finish over .500 and urs might only have 1, probably 2 though.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 24, 2014)

I just hope we're both playing in october.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 25, 2014)

hopefully yah.

when do we play each other this year? we've only faced a few NL teams this year so far. Pirates, Phillies, Cardinals, Reds, we face the Brewers next week. those are the only NL teams we faced so far though and we're like half a week from the half way point of the season now.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't think we do i have not seen the Blue Jays on the schedule.


----------



## b0rt (Jun 25, 2014)

I thought they changed it so everyone had to play everyone now. I know they changed it so interleague can happen anytime during the year but didn't know bout the other one.

I dunno they made changes to the schedule the past couple years not even sure anymore lol.


----------



## Kuya (Jun 25, 2014)

Timmy no hitter!


----------



## Oceania (Jun 26, 2014)

I don't post enough in here as much as I should despite being  a Marlins fan. But my goodness another no no?

how many does that make now this decade?


----------



## b0rt (Jun 26, 2014)

3 this year. all by NL West pitchers. weller known ones at that.

Beckett, Kershaw, Lincecum.

good to see Timmy get one, seemed to me he had a couple bad years after being Cy Young caliber prior to.


----------



## Oceania (Jun 27, 2014)

I wonder if there has been a "perfect" no hitter. 

What I mean is, has there been a no hitter in which a bat didn't touch a pitch at all(no foul balls, no nothing)?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 27, 2014)

You'd have to be a master spitballer or superman to make that happen .


----------



## Nic (Jun 28, 2014)

Mike Trout with that 489 foot HR and it didn't even look like he tried to hit it hard.   If he entered the HR derby it would just be unfair to everyone.   He's also hitting 390, OBP 470, 9 Hr 31 RBIS in his last 30 games.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 28, 2014)

Angels might actually be good this year .


----------



## Vespy89 (Jun 29, 2014)

Got wins 42 and 43 today now the NL east will be settled in the next 81 games.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2014)

well the Cubs got A's prospect Adam Russell for Samardja and Hammels.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 5, 2014)

As if the A's weren't already good enough.


----------



## Nic (Jul 5, 2014)

for the one year we're good, the A's just have to be great and get better by adding two number 2 starters.  Just our luck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 5, 2014)

Kershaw up to 38 consecutive shutout innings now. What a machine.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2014)

god I hate the fucking Marlins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2014)

A's trying to start a dynasty


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2014)

CASEY MCGEHEE THE GOAT


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 5, 2014)

thank god we won


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

Angels are 15-1 in their last 16 home games. 

good year for Rookies in the AL

Abreu
Tenaka (who's guarrantied to win roty) Although i'm tired of the best 25 year old japanese players being considered for the award.
and CJ Cron who's been great for us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2014)

if that's the case CJ Cron should be getting the award since 


Abreu and Teneka aren't actually rookies 



I am happy Abreu's on a 19 game winning streak.


Sale and Abreu are the franchise players for us


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

does Abreu classify as a rookie this year? 

dude is 27, they should seriously put age restrictions on this shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2014)

Nic said:


> does Abreu classify as a rookie this year?
> 
> dude is 27, they should seriously put age restrictions on this shit.



Yeah they really should


I mean I get it's their first year in the league but they aren't rookies 


it hurts the actual rookies who are contributing


----------



## Nic (Jul 6, 2014)

still remember when Ichiro won ROTY and MVP. lol  What a joke him winning ROTY when he was Japan's greatest hitter ever coming into our league and then only proceeded to destroy the hits record for a single season here.   Kind of sad how American seem to look down on the japanese league.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2014)

Nic said:


> still remember when Ichiro won ROTY and MVP. lol  What a joke him winning ROTY when he was Japan's greatest hitter ever coming into our league and then only proceeded to destroy the hits record for a single season here.   Kind of sad how American seem to look down on the japanese league.



Yeah I don't get that. Japan has produced some pretty good players, is it because they aren't as more successful as in the Caribbeans?


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2014)

If McGehee doesn't make the all-star team it's bullshit. Alvarez deserves it too.

Anyway, we're slowly fighting our way to .500. If we can just keep up the way we've been playing we could make the playoffs.

Speaking of which, the Marlins are way better than I expected this year, especially after Fernandez went down. Alvarez has been doing work. We're better than our record shows, I just hope we can sustain this run we're on.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2014)

Jose Abreu and Sale


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 6, 2014)

J-Zimm made his 2nd straight all-star team i honestly could not care less about the game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2014)

well now I'm pissed, Sale didn't even make it


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 6, 2014)

McGehee snubbed, fuck this gay Earth.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 7, 2014)

Rendon did not make it either


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 7, 2014)

You Dodgers fans can thank the Jacksonville Suns for developing Kershaw into what he is today.


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2014)

hope Garrett Richards can make the ASG somehow, he's been great for us.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2014)

Hoping Chris Sale makes the ASG somehow, he's been awesome for us


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2014)

fuck you, helovestofuckmen


----------



## Nic (Jul 8, 2014)

Angels have the second best record in the Majors.  Second best record in their own division.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 8, 2014)

So... Derek Jeter is an stater in the All Star game.... Well.... fuck this year All Star game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 8, 2014)

Nic said:


> fuck you, helovestofuckmen






well I'm sorry if White sox know how to get their players in the final vote 


Chris Sale shouldn't have been in this spot in the first place other wise I'd have voted for your guy


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah man Tanaka needs to get his arm checked out.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 9, 2014)

Fucking A's man.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 10, 2014)

Its a shame Anthony Rendon won't make the all-star game cause he is a hell of a 3rd baseman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 11, 2014)

Chris Sale's in


----------



## Nic (Jul 13, 2014)

The Angels can't lose anymore. lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 13, 2014)

A nice way to finish the first half.


----------



## Nic (Jul 16, 2014)

Man Puig sure sucked hard at the ASG. lol 


btw, dat Trout.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 16, 2014)

dat Jeter, Trout , and Ramirez with dat base stealing


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2014)

I thought it was picture perfect for Jeter to get that inside out double followed by the Trout triple and Cabrera HR. It was according to the script. 

Darvish generated no swings and misses though.


----------



## Mael (Jul 16, 2014)

Such wank.

Not ONE mention of Zimmer or Gwynn.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2014)

The all-star game wasn't the time for that. They were both memorialized prior to and the MLB did a good job of making sure both were honored throughout, especially with Gwynn.


----------



## Mael (Jul 16, 2014)

I call bullshit, especially for a 15-time All-Star like Gwynn.

FOX just smokes the Yankee pole.  There's no lying.


----------



## Nic (Jul 16, 2014)

lol even as an Angels fan i can admit the ridiculous number of articles about him on ESPN.  Just imagining him on yankess, you'd be able to rename the baseball section the Trout section.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2014)

Mael said:


> I call bullshit, especially for a 15-time All-Star like Gwynn.
> 
> FOX just smokes the Yankee pole.  There's no lying.



You love getting on your soap box don't you. What does being a 15 time All-Star have to do with him being honored throughout baseball when he actually did die? Not to get into the merits of his career or anything but calling him a 15 time All-Star is disingenuous much the same way calling Jeter a gold glove winner is. 

Tim McCarver and Joe Buck who are basically the voices of Fox have shown favoritism toward the Red Sox in their slanted coverage. It's Jeter's last year and he's basically the poster child for the past 20 years of baseball. That's not wank it's respect.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2014)

dis yankee fan


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 16, 2014)

Parallax said:


> dis yankee fan



Don't get me wrong I think Tony Gwynn is an all-time great just not for the reasons most people do. They honored him in every ballpark when he died. They wanted the All-Star game to be about the 'parity' in the league and Jeter. It's the same reason they didn't highlight the fact that 1 in every 10 ML'ers was an All-Star this year. The most somber subject they were able to touch on was the rash of arm injuries. Just saying that honoring Jeter, which should be done, and honoring Zimmer or Gwynn has nothing to do with each other. It's not his fault that MLB didn't add an in memoriam graphic because they thought they did enough to honor both guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2014)

geezus christ screw both the Yanks and the Red sox.




tired of hearing about oh look Yank wank, oh look  Red sox wank


YOU BOTH GET WANKED SUPER HARD SO SHUT IT!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2014)

So.....

Huston Street.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2014)

can someone please remind the Marlins the season isn't over yet


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2014)

Going by their attendance records I would say Marlins fans need to be reminded the season isn't over as well.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2014)

why couldn't i have been born in a good sports city like Boston or something


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2014)

You can always just choose a new baseball team out of a hat and act like you have been all about them for your whole life.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2014)

like the Dodgers? lel.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2014)

Fuck the Dodgers.

The Angels have Baseball's Lebron .


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2014)

i do like Wainwright.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2014)

Hey even if you want to still root for the Marlins players that's fine as well considering in about 2 years they all end up traded to a contender anyways .


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2014)

not like most of them are worth shit anyways lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 19, 2014)

If you don't want to feel like a Turkey, you can always just hop off and be a Rays fan.

At least they actually win shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 19, 2014)

ew i hate Tampa with a passion. Not just the baseball team, but the city and all its sports teams.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 19, 2014)

This 1st place battle in the NL east will probably go down to last day of the season.


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2014)

Kind of funny how the Marlins were really good when they were bottom feeders in terms of payroll.  As soon as they decided to spend money they screwed themselves over for a decade.  go figure.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2014)

Nice to see Marlins, Dodgers or Angels talk 


Now if the Pirates could finally one day win a title


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2014)

As oppose to the Blue Jay, Nats, and ChiSox


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> As oppose to the Blue Jay, Nats, and ChiSox




 


Yeah cause everyone talks about them


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 20, 2014)

Go look at the previous pages it's like a constantly erroneous new report from b0rt and then Vespy offering platitudes and flip flopping. You don't really talk about the ChiSox as you do fawn over Sale and Abreu, but I'd do the same thing since they're both insanely good young players.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 20, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Go look at the previous pages it's like a constantly erroneous new report from b0rt and then Vespy offering platitudes and flip flopping. You don't really talk about the ChiSox as you do fawn over Sale and Abreu, but I'd do the same thing since they're both insanely good young players.



Again , only reason I don't like NY or Bo is cause they're all over the news everywhere.

I do appreciate some of the players on your Yanks like Mariano and Jeter and for Bosox Johnny Damon and Youkilis. 



that's why I got bothered when you and Mael were talking about which one of you were more wanked 

Well it's cause their teams are having a rough year.


I can't talk about the Sox cause we're sucking again although we have key pieces but I also root for Pittsburgh.


Too bad they'll never win a title


----------



## Nic (Jul 21, 2014)

insanely good young players, when I get t see Mike Trout everyday.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2014)

Nic said:


> insanely good young players, when I get t see Mike Trout everyday.



Nic can't handle any positive comments on Sox players cause he still despises us due to AJ's knowing the rules


----------



## Nic (Jul 21, 2014)

AJ knows how to cheat and fool the ump you mean?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2014)

Nic said:


> AJ knows how to cheat and fool the ump you mean?



or more like angels know how to not hustle and assume things thus costing them a chance at a title


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2014)

DA mad as fuck we can overpay 3940240 people and still field a competent roster .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2014)

Platinum said:


> DA mad as fuck we can overpay 3940240 people and still field a competent roster .



pfft no that's fine. I actually like that there's no cap space 


Hell if you got the money go ahead and spend it 


if anything Nic's still mad at me for 2005


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 21, 2014)

Marlins are gonna be real good real soon you can quote me on this.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 22, 2014)

what the fuck is wrong with my Blue Jays.

I mean seriously if it wasn't for that one hot stretch a while back we'd easily be last in the AL East right now. not only that the way we've been playing the past month or so makes it crystal clear we're the worst team in the AL East period.

I mean seriously 14-1?? are u fucking kidding me?? I don't give a darn who ur playing when u lose like that it's fucking deflating, demoralizing, and downright fucking embarrassing.

I like the juicy rumor of trading for Cole Hamels and Chase Utley, but fuck man the way we're playing who the fuck is gunna wanna join a team that's playing like we have lately??

David Price would be nice, but he ain't leaving TB, I don't think so anyway.

also, Drew Hutchison needs to be demoted to the bullpen or go back to Triple A. the guy fucking sucks worse then shit right now, I mean not just tonight, his last like 6 starts or so.

I hate to be this pessimistic about my own team but if we don't start playing like we should, no one is gunna wanna be traded here, and we're only gunna slide and slide to the point where we win about 75 games.

I predicted 74-88 before the season started if I recall hoping I'd be wrong, I got excited as fuck when we started winning got upto I think 38-24 at one point it was 2nd in the entire AL behind only the A's but man oh man, just doesn't look good right now.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 22, 2014)

oh and one more thing. as much as blind fans of this team love John Gibbons, if he somehow fails and we finish 15 games back of the division, he needs to be fired. hire Gregg Zaun or wait till John McDonald retires and replace Gibbons with one of them 2 as the new manager.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 22, 2014)

I agree a team with that much talent should not finish 15 games back.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 22, 2014)

I didn't even think it was possibly tbh. but now it seems like it's bound to happen. 

basically our lineup (when healthy is atm something like):
Reyes (SS)
Melky Cabrera (LF)
Bautista (RF)
Encarnacion (1B)
Lind (DH)
Lawrie (3B)
Rasmus (CF)
Navarro (C)
Kawasaki (2B)

but really imo the changes that needed to be made isn't the first 4 (other then Encarnacion should be DH), it's the rest. Lind is injury prone and needs to be traded, Rasmus should be 5th, then Lawrie should be 6th but playing 2nd Kawasaki's bat isn't impactful enough to be in the lineup; then Juan Francisco should be playing 3rd base and batting 7th, then Navarro should be 8th and Lind should be 9th playing 1st base if he gets traded oh well, put Gose in Left, Edwin back at 1st base and make Melky the DH.

the starting pitching rotation is inconsistent as fuck too. Buehrle, Dickey, Hutchison, Happ, Stroman but man oh man they need to be more consistent. Hutchison has struggled and should be our 3rd pitcher in the rotation but he needs to go work on his game a bit in Triple A for a week or 2 till he gets his groove back. bullpen is so overworked since the beginning of last year that I can't put a whole lotta blame on them, Casey Janssen has been $ and should've been an all-star. best closer we've had in probably 10+ years.

that's why trading for Cole Hamels and Chase Utley makes so much sense. if we get Utley we can move Lawrie back to 3rd base and then Juan Francisco can be a very useful bench player/substitute or even DH some days especially day games and getaway games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Maddux, a four-time National League Cy Young Award winner, won 355 games. That ranks eighth all time and is the most since Warren Spahn, who retired in 1965.

Historian/analyst Rob Neyer ranks Maddux in his top 10 for pitchers and says the right-hander is worth consideration for the top five. That's very impressive for a guy who looks like he could be your mailman.

Maddux, a second-round Draft pick from Las Vegas' Valley High School in 1984, characteristically undersold himself when he was promoted to the big leagues after going 13-1 with a 2.65 ERA in 22 starts for Triple-A Iowa.

"I'm a lucky pitcher,'' Maddux told the Chicago Tribune in 1986. "I throw it down the middle and hope they hit it at somebody. I try not to walk people. ... I just throw a fastball, changeup and curve. They are all pretty much average. My fastball is not overpowering, and my curveball is just average. Same with my changeup."

Nothing about Maddux was average, of course. His command was legendary. Ditto his knowledge of how to attack hitters and change speeds on all of his pitches. He took the lessons he was taught by Las Vegas-area coach Ralph Meder -- who had also worked with Maddux's older brother, Mike, and Mike Morgan -- and perfected them.

"He's the reason I pitch like I do,'' Maddux said of Meder on Saturday. "He laid the foundation down for me at a young age. What he was teaching me at 16, I was still trying to do when I was 42 and with the Padres and Dodgers. No different. To have a coach be that right about how to get hitters out, to hear that at 16 and preach it [yourself] and still try to follow his instructions at 42 is pretty cool."

Maddux said there was no one time that he realized he could spot his pitches where he wanted them.

"You're always working on it," Maddux said. "It wasn't like, 'Oh, yeah, I can do it.' You're always constantly working on it, trying to improve. Just if you look at your delivery from the time you started and when you left the game, it's obviously better when you left. It's a continuous thing where you're just trying to get better."

During his big league career, Maddux threw about 100,000 pitches. He admits there were a few that stood out, not so much because of the situation in which he threw them but because they were exactly right for the situation.

"When you're in the moment, you're always looking for the confidence to throw a certain pitch," Maddux said. "If you can look back to last year -- five years, whenever -- and just 'remember that pitch you threw him?' That happens sometimes. There are certain pitches that stand out, that you'll try to repeat as games go on.''

For instance?

"I had a cutter to Delino DeShields," Maddux said. "I had a changeup to Dave Martinez. I had a fastball away to Mike Piazza. I had a pretty good heater in to Dale Murphy one time. You only have a couple of pitches, anyway. But, you know, sometimes you throw them perfect time, perfect hitter, perfect situation and they appear better than they actually are."

During his 5,008 1/3 innings on the mound, Maddux was charged with only 53 errors. He's as proud of his 18 Gold Glove Awards as he is anything else in his career.

"I tried to be a baseball player," Maddux said. "I know I pitched, but I tried to be a baseball player."

Maddux never missed a trick on the mound, quick-pitching hitters when he could. He would always watch opposing batting practice from a seat at the end of his dugout, looking to spot hitters who were favoring injuries or had just changed something in their approach. With the Cubs, his preparation actually started when he drove down Lake Shore Drive. He would glance at Lake Michigan to see whether the wind was blowing in or out.

"Smooth is bad," Maddux said about the water's surface. "Rough is good."*

My favorite pitcher of all time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## Oceania (Jul 27, 2014)

The way the A's have been playing, I'd be very bummed if they didn't take it deep into october and a WS title.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2014)

The thing about Maddux that's the most amazing to me is that he probably is underrated by an insane amount. Consideration into the top 5? That's kind of nuts. He's top 5 in fWAR and top 6 in bWAR(once you take out the two pitchers from the 1800s). Idk to me it always seemed crazy how he was underrated even in accordance to his peers like Clemens and Johnson based on the fact he had lesser stuff. He had more longevity than either guy, wasn't aided like Clemens, and didn't have the advantage of being a lefty. Johnson's peak is higher but Maddux was consistently at an a 5.5 wins for 12 years. It's probably the best 12 year stretch anyone has. To put that into perspective Kershaw only 3(it'll be 4) years where he was worth atleast 5.5 wins. Over the last 4 years he's one of the top 2 pitchers in the league and that's still not Maddux level.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> The thing about Maddux that's the most amazing to me is that he probably is underrated by an insane amount. Consideration into the top 5? That's kind of nuts. He's top 5 in fWAR and top 6 in bWAR(once you take out the two pitchers from the 1800s). Idk to me it always seemed crazy how he was underrated even in accordance to his peers like Clemens and Johnson based on the fact he had lesser stuff. He had more longevity than either guy, wasn't aided like Clemens, and didn't have the advantage of being a lefty. Johnson's peak is higher but Maddux was consistently at an a 5.5 wins for 12 years. It's probably the best 12 year stretch anyone has. To put that into perspective Kershaw only 3(it'll be 4) years where he was worth atleast 5.5 wins. Over the last 4 years he's one of the top 2 pitchers in the league and that's still not Maddux level.



probably cause his stuff wasn't glamour like Johnson or Clemens.


That's why people tend to ignore the smart way of pitching.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2014)

I said that in the post you quoted


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> I said that in the post you quoted



you said he gets overlooked because of Johnson and clemens but you didn't say why he did.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> you said he gets overlooked because of Johnson and clemens but you didn't say why he did.



"Idk to me it always seemed crazy how he was underrated even in accordance to his peers like Clemens and Johnson based on the fact he had lesser stuff."


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> "Idk to me it always seemed crazy how he was underrated even in accordance to his peers like Clemens and Johnson based on the fact he had lesser stuff."





my bad bro.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 27, 2014)

Tis ok.

I agree about Oakland winning though. I'd want to see Moneyball 2.0 finally win a championship. They have to have the better park adjusted WAR or some shit to make the moves they've been hitting on with pitchers.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2014)

I never want anything good to ever happen to the city of Oakland.

Fuck Oakland, fuck the A's.

The Angel's are the only A's that matter .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 27, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> The thing about Maddux that's the most amazing to me is that he probably is underrated by an insane amount. Consideration into the top 5? That's kind of nuts. He's top 5 in fWAR and top 6 in bWAR(once you take out the two pitchers from the 1800s). Idk to me it always seemed crazy how he was underrated even in accordance to his peers like Clemens and Johnson based on the fact he had lesser stuff. He had more longevity than either guy, wasn't aided like Clemens, and didn't have the advantage of being a lefty. Johnson's peak is higher but Maddux was consistently at an a 5.5 wins for 12 years. It's probably the best 12 year stretch anyone has. *To put that into perspective Kershaw only 3(it'll be 4) years where he was worth atleast 5.5 wins. Over the last 4 years he's one of the top 2 pitchers in the league and that's still not Maddux level.*



And people are amazed by that in a sense that they don't think he is human. Who remember in here when Maddux was not walking people? the streak stop because Maddux intentionally walk the batter.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 28, 2014)

y'all should acknowladging the Jays recent success.

but no they're not american right? even though over half their players are.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 28, 2014)

b0rt said:


> y'all should acknowladging the Jays recent success.
> 
> but *no they're not american right? even though over half their players are*.




Are you sure they are not from my country? "Dominican Republic"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2014)

nobody cares about the Jays Bort

Maple Leafs rule Toronto


----------



## b0rt (Jul 29, 2014)

what I meant was american media. like u never see them on Fox nationally televised for example. u don't see them on ESPN Sunday, Monday, Wednesday night baseball. u don't hear any media in the states talk about them is my point. even when they we're 2nd best in the AL no one was talking about them. and ppl in Toronto do care about the Jays bigtime as much as they do Raptors AND Leafs its one of the biggest sports towns with NY, Boston, Chicago moreso then anything. LA is NOT a sports town so thats why I didn't mention them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2014)

b0rt said:


> what I meant was american media. like u never see them on Fox nationally televised for example. u don't see them on ESPN Sunday, Monday, Wednesday night baseball. u don't hear any media in the states talk about them is my point. even when they we're 2nd best in the AL no one was talking about them. and ppl in Toronto do care about the Jays bigtime as much as they do Raptors AND Leafs its one of the biggest sports towns with NY, Boston, Chicago moreso then anything. LA is NOT a sports town so thats why I didn't mention them.



I guess cause they haven't accomplished anything yet.


Once they get into the post season , then people can give them credit again.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 30, 2014)

I guess.

so where is Jon Lester gunna end up??


----------



## Mael (Jul 30, 2014)

That's a good question.

He's scratched from tonight's game which shows an over 50% chance he's out the door of Boston, though he'll be well-appreciated always.  Though there is some sensibility trading Lester as it's pretty much confirmed Boston won't make the playoffs at all I wonder if it would've been better had he stayed and helped solidify pitching.

I've been watching the Red Sox this season with some deeper thought than normal and despite the fact the pitching is shit tier, the offense shows some real signs of promise.  Brock Holt continues to wow, Bogaerts has his ups and downs but has potential, Vasquez is reliable to a degree.  I think getting the two prospects for Peavy was about the best Boston could do.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2014)

It's strange we don't know anything yet. It seems like more of a preemptive scratch than they have something really concrete. I thought he would have done somewhat of a number on his trade value when he basically said he'd come back to Boston even if traded. That has to diminish the return because he's basically copping to being a pure rental. He's been a top 3-5 pitcher in the AL this year so his case is extremely interesting. He might have the most value of a starter on the trade market since Cliff Lee.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2014)

Pretty sure he's being traded to Pittsburgh


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty sure he's being traded to Pittsburgh



Or the Brewers. 

It's not really a definitive thing and it honestly makes more sense for the Brewers than it does Pittsburgh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Or the Brewers.
> 
> It's not really a definitive thing and it honestly makes more sense for the Brewers than it does Pittsburgh.



but Pittsburgh has the better prospects though.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 30, 2014)

I don't know why but I'm thinking one of the 2 LA teams for w/e reason. =/

hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but Pittsburgh has the better prospects though.



Exactly. That's the issue in and of itself.Trade their premium cost controlled players for 2-3 months of Lester and make an earnest effort to resign him, which they won't because the fact Lester hasn't signed an extension means the Yankees and Dodgers are in now. The Red Sox can let Lester go for a draft pick which will be somewhere in the 20s-30s which probably isn't as good as getting a AA-AAA prospect. They want the moon and the stars from the Pirates and are trying to extract like 2 of their top 5 with another top 10 guy. The Pirates are and should be less willing than the Brewers are at the end of the day. Are they really a Jon Lester away from winning the World Series over the A's. I think Lester gets them closer but they're a team playing over their head right now. They have the worst pitching staff in baseball? Lester by himself isn't going to swing the curve so much so that they're middle of the road.

That's ultimately why there are more players in this than just the NL Central teams. The Dodgers are another team with prospects that can swoop in and just wait to see what the other teams offer so they don't overbid. The Dodgers are the team who are most willing to let go of prospects. So yea no one really can say definitively its Pittsburgh and saying they have the can give them the best offer is a little bit disingenuous because the prospects mean more to them than they do to some of the other teams in this.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2014)

b0rt said:


> I don't know why but I'm thinking one of the 2 LA teams for w/e reason. =/
> 
> hope I'm wrong though.



The Angels don't really have the pieces for a trade and they're in the AL with enough money to extend Lester and not so much as give the Red Sox a shot. The Dodgers have like 4 guys who are pretty much consensus top 100 prospects and are more likely to part with their guys than any of the other teams.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Exactly. That's the issue in and of itself.Trade their premium cost controlled players for 2-3 months of Lester and make an earnest effort to resign him, which they won't because the fact Lester hasn't signed an extension means the Yankees and Dodgers are in now. The Red Sox can let Lester go for a draft pick which will be somewhere in the 20s-30s which probably isn't as good as getting a AA-AAA prospect. They want the moon and the stars from the Pirates and are trying to extract like 2 of their top 5 with another top 10 guy. The Pirates are and should be less willing than the Brewers are at the end of the day. Are they really a Jon Lester away from winning the World Series over the A's. I think Lester gets them closer but they're a team playing over their head right now. They have the worst pitching staff in baseball? Lester by himself isn't going to swing the curve so much so that they're middle of the road.
> 
> That's ultimately why there are more players in this than just the NL Central teams. The Dodgers are another team with prospects that can swoop in and just wait to see what the other teams offer so they don't overbid. The Dodgers are the team who are most willing to let go of prospects. So yea no one really can say definitively its Pittsburgh and saying they have the can give them the best offer is a little bit disingenuous because the prospects mean more to them than they do to some of the other teams in this.




but if anything the Dodgers have been trading away all their prospects to the point they weakened their farm system


If anything I see them waiting for Lester to become  a free agent.


You're right about the Pirates. They're in no position to be ready for a title yet.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but if anything the Dodgers have been trading away all their prospects to the point they weakened their farm system
> 
> 
> If anything I see them waiting for Lester to become  a free agent.
> ...



Urias, Seager, Pederson, and Guerrero. Those are 4 top 100 prospects. They're not weakened. They went from dog shit to average to strong as fuck. They signed Ryu and Greinke. They got A-gon, Crawford, and Beckett in salary dumps. 

Easier to sign him to an extension when you're the only bidder. That's why everyone is scratching their heads with the Red Sox trading him. They traded a bunch of salary and got a discount from Pedroia for financial flexibility. Now they won't give a competitive offer to Lester while he's under their control and he can't negotiate with anyone else.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Urias, Seager, Pederson, and Guerrero. Those are 4 top 100 prospects. They're not weakened. They went from dog shit to average to strong as fuck. They signed Ryu and Greinke. They got A-gon, Crawford, and Beckett in salary dumps.
> 
> Easier to sign him to an extension when you're the only bidder. That's why everyone is scratching their heads with the Red Sox trading him. They traded a bunch of salary and got a discount from Pedroia for financial flexibility. Now they won't give a competitive offer to Lester while he's under their control and he can't negotiate with anyone else.



 weird I thought they traded prospects for those three 


I guess they don't trust this fluky year .


Yeah he's good but he hasn't been this dominant .


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 30, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> weird I thought they traded prospects for those three
> 
> 
> I guess they don't trust this fluky year .
> ...



They didn't, why would they? They paid most of the salary in the trade, it was a complete salary dump. They traded one guy of merit and even then he was a guy who was all projection. They're a better system today than when they made that trade.

That's not really true. It really isn't that fluky for him to come out and have a career year in a walk year. He's been at a similar level in prior years, it's just that playing on that shit 2012 team skewed the perception but he was behind a pretty shit defense especially on the infield with a 50 percent GB rate. Outside of the one year he's been one of the best pitchers in the AL.

Lefties who play in the AL East with a WS pedigree and the ability to give you 200 innings on a yearly basis at a 3.5 ish FIP. Fluky is a pretty poor choice of words.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> They didn't, why would they? They paid most of the salary in the trade, it was a complete salary dump. They traded one guy of merit and even then he was a guy who was all projection. They're a better system today than when they made that trade.
> 
> That's not really true. It really isn't that fluky for him to come out and have a career year in a walk year. He's been at a similar level in prior years, it's just that playing on that shit 2012 team skewed the perception but he was behind a pretty shit defense especially on the infield with a 50 percent GB rate. Outside of the one year he's been one of the best pitchers in the AL.
> 
> Lefties who play in the AL East with a WS pedigree and the ability to give you 200 innings on a yearly basis at a 3.5 ish FIP. Fluky is a pretty poor choice of words.




Ah ok thanks for clarifying it .


Well that's true, that Red sox team sucked so bad in fielding.

Yeah my bad I did make a dumb statement .


----------



## b0rt (Jul 30, 2014)

that fielding by the Red Sox in today's game in the 5th inning was atrocious.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2014)

Cespedes and a pick for Lester. 

Wow Moneyball 2.0 is crazy. I knew they were the mystery third team but didn't think they'd part with their remaining prospects. They only had to trade Cespedes who is slightly overrated anyway. Crazy 4 top 25 pitchers. Prohibitive favorites? Yea it's safe to say now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2014)

David Ortiz cheated and used steroids; probably for his entire career.  When the fuck is the media going to start reporting about it???


----------



## Nic (Jul 31, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Cespedes and a pick for Lester.
> 
> Wow Moneyball 2.0 is crazy. I knew they were the mystery third team but didn't think they'd part with their remaining prospects. They only had to trade Cespedes who is slightly overrated anyway. Crazy 4 top 25 pitchers. Prohibitive favorites? Yea it's safe to say now.



yeah prohibitive favorites for this year, but why trade for all these guys they can't pay for in the future?


----------



## b0rt (Jul 31, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Cespedes and a pick for Lester.
> 
> Wow Moneyball 2.0 is crazy. I knew they were the mystery third team but didn't think they'd part with their remaining prospects. They only had to trade Cespedes who is slightly overrated anyway. Crazy 4 top 25 pitchers. Prohibitive favorites? Yea it's safe to say now.



I don't know, they always seem to choke. The Rays if they get in are probably the favorites, the Dodgers are up there too. and wow Red Sox management is questionable now Joe Kelly is  ur top starter.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 31, 2014)

Rukia said:


> David Ortiz cheated and used steroids; probably for his entire career.  When the fuck is the media going to start reporting about it???



umm.. prove it?

otherwise ur statement is completely unenecssary and idiotic.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2014)

Do the A's know something about Cespedes and are trading him away because of it? He's been one of their better bats this season and with Donaldson struggling again I don't see why they traded for another pitcher rather than another bat.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2014)

Nic said:


> yeah prohibitive favorites for this year, but why trade for all these guys they can't pay for in the future?



Still have Sharky for another year and the owner is getting older so the fact they've been allowed to take on these salaries is kind of explainable. They have zero chance of keeping Lester even with the TV money they'd have to commit like half of their yearly earnings from the pool into Lester alone. I think they've leveraged their talent amazingly considering. They got 3.5 months of Lester for 9 months of Cespedes. 



b0rt said:


> I don't know, they always seem to choke. The Rays if they get in are probably the favorites, the Dodgers are up there too. and wow Red Sox management is questionable now Joe Kelly is  ur top starter.



Lmao the Rays? Dude the Angels are better than them. You can't throw out that myopic, "they always choke despite it being a new team", then endorse a team that does pretty much the same exact thing. 

Buccholz would be their top guy even as terrible as he is it's not like Kelly has the track record or has shown any pitches except for a plus fastball.



b0rt said:


> umm.. prove it?
> 
> otherwise ur statement is completely unenecssary and idiotic.



He was on the list of players from the 2004 failures and he pretty much admitted he was juicing with Manny. It's not idiotic.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2014)

Shark Skin said:


> Do the A's know something about Cespedes and are trading him away because of it? He's been one of their better bats this season and with Donaldson struggling again I don't see why they traded for another pitcher rather than another bat.



Define struggling? .810 OPS's in July and hitting .318 after the break while basically being the best hitting 3B in baseball over the past calendar year isn't struggling. He's a better defender relative to position and has a better bat than Cespedes.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 31, 2014)

Nats trade for Asdrubal Cabrera in exchange for Zach Walters.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 31, 2014)

3 team trade. biggest one so far.

Tigers get David Price
Rays get Smyly + couple others.
Mariners get Austin Jackson

I said Rays before the trade of David Price. now it's Tigers and Dodgers for sure. Rays could scrap out wins here and there but their win rate goes down at least 20% probably even 30%


----------



## b0rt (Jul 31, 2014)

SS Nick Franklin and SS Willy Adems are the 2 with Smyly going to the Rays in that trade.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2014)

b0rt said:


> 3 team trade. biggest one so far.
> 
> Tigers get David Price
> Rays get Smyly + couple others.
> ...



How far up your ass do you have to reach for these percentages you give without actually knowing what you're talking about? You do this with football as well. Even using standardized archaic ass wins he's responsible for like less than 10 percent of their games won. ZIPS and Steamer the two best projection models open to the public have him for 5 more wins and they had the Rays around the 85 win mark before the trade. 

That would be just under 20 percent using that completely inane way of thinking that doesn't credit Price for playing well or playing poorly but getting support from his team. His actual individual worth to their total is closer to 6-7 wins depending on which school of thought you prefer in terms of Fielding Independent or Runs Allowed/9.


----------



## Mael (Jul 31, 2014)

Whoa didn't know Lackey was traded off too...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2014)

so did the Tigers get Price for almost nothing or did they give up actual equal value?

I feel like the Rays lost in that trade.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 31, 2014)

ST: Price is the 3rd best pitcher in the world and best lefty period. how do u think the Rays locker room feels now that he's gone. even though they been like 29-10 since June 10th, they're gunna feel like they got at least a 50% less chance now to get in. I figured they were playing hot, Price would stay, they would get a WC or possible win the East and keep it rolling right through. and trust me it's not happened before since 1995 when I started watching baseball where I'd say a team under .500 this late would still be the WS favorites. which is why I'm shocked as fuck they traded him after that nice 7 or so week run.

Mael: they should've kept Lackey, they got an option where they could've kept him for like 500k next year, now they look like they might take couple years at least to climb back up. although Brock Holt is a keeper. he reminds me so much of Ben Zobrist, so versatile can play 7 different positions and can bat .300 and play anywhere in the lineup.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 31, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so did the Tigers get Price for almost nothing or did they give up actual equal value?
> 
> I feel like the Rays lost in that trade.



no where near equal value. Tigers won that trade easily. but Rays don't lose trades. over time they will be able to rebound and make the most of what they got I almost guarantee this. if there was a loser in this 3-team trade it was the Mariners because there's no guarantee on Austin Jackson being as impactful on the Mariners as he was on the Tigers. it may take time, and even then I feel like they lost this one.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2014)

b0rt said:


> ST: Price is the 3rd best pitcher in the world and best lefty period. how do u think the Rays locker room feels now that he's gone. even though they been like 29-10 since June 10th, they're gunna feel like they got at least a 50% less chance now to get in. I figured they were playing hot, Price would stay, they would get a WC or possible win the East and keep it rolling right through. and trust me it's not happened before since 1995 when I started watching baseball where I'd say a team under .500 this late would still be the WS favorites. which is why I'm shocked as fuck they traded him after that nice 7 or so week run.
> 
> Mael: they should've kept Lackey, they got an option where they could've kept him for like 500k next year, now they look like they might take couple years at least to climb back up. although Brock Holt is a keeper. he reminds me so much of Ben Zobrist, so versatile can play 7 different positions and can bat .300 and play anywhere in the lineup.



3rd best pitcher in the world and best lefty... 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAIHISOHNINASDIHFNIRNEIEROBNREILBNRLBGTGKLN

I can't even with you dude. You just have no clue whatsofuckingever.

Clayton Kershaw is a lefty and a 2 time Cy Young award winner who actually deserved his. Felix is way fucking better than Price. Up until this season Verlander was above him. Scherzer is ahead of Price. Sale has been better than Price every year he's been a full time starter and he throws with his left as well. 

The Rays were a last place team with Price pitching at this level. Do you know why June 10th is the cherry picked date? Because that's when the Rays started to get returns on Kevin Kermaier and to a lesser extent Brandon Guyer and David Dejesus. Longaria started to turn it around and Zobrist continued his pace to having a career year. 

Oh and with Price they were still under .500 despite that run. They got another high upside pitcher back, while he's not Price, Smyly has the potential to actually help them out this year and into the future. All of the value Price provides doesn't just become a zero another player steps into the fold, albeit one not as good but it's not like he's going to be worth nothing. 

There's a reason Friedman is regarded as one of the best executives in the game and he knew that his team probably wouldn't be able to make up that ground even with Price. And again their win rate doesn't go down by 50%. They were going to score runs regardless because they've deluded themselves as much as you that they could make it. Price plays once every 5 days. They were still winning those other games.



Dean Ambrose said:


> so did the Tigers get Price for almost nothing or did they give up actual equal value?
> 
> I feel like the Rays lost in that trade.





b0rt said:


> no where near equal value. Tigers won that trade easily. but Rays don't lose trades. over time they will be able to rebound and make the most of what they got I almost guarantee this. if there was a loser in this 3-team trade it was the Mariners because there's no guarantee on Austin Jackson being as impactful on the Mariners as he was on the Tigers. it may take time, and even then I feel like they lost this one.




I'm going to answer this with a question. Why would Tampa Bay who were adamant about not trading Price unless they got the right package let him go to not extract any value?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm going to answer this with a question. Why would Tampa Bay who were adamant about not trading Price unless they got the right package let him go to not extract any value?



I'm not gonna come off as any analytical specialist or number cruncher but I just feel like they didn't get enough for Price.


Is Austin Jackson that good ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm not gonna come off as any analytical specialist or number cruncher but I just feel like they didn't get enough for Price.
> 
> 
> Is Austin Jackson that good ?



I'm just saying they didn't trade him for nothing. They went after the kind of guys that they need and are viable for their business model. I think that if they could have gotten more they would have. 

I think Smyly has a chance to be a middle of the rotation arm. Nick Franklin could finally realize his potential, guy has been a top 50 prospect since he was 18 and still is in that area, and Willy Adame is a weird choice. It's not equal value but it's value. 

The Rays are basically a whose who of guys that no one could see coming or guys that were given up on. Jake Odorozzi was fucking dog shit terrible, basically a guy you'd give up on, and he's rebounded to have a really nice year. That's what the Rays do. That said they could be completely wrong in this package and not get worth while parts, but why bet against them when they continually prove they have one of the best scouting departments in the game?

The Mariners got Austin Jackson not the Rays.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> I think Smyly has a chance to be a middle of the rotation arm. Nick Franklin could finally realize his potential, guy has been a top 50 prospect since he was 18 and still is in that area, and Willy Adame is a weird choice. It's not equal value but it's value.
> 
> The Rays are basically a whose who of guys that no one could see coming or guys that were given up on. Jake Odorozzi was fucking dog shit terrible, basically a guy you'd give up on, and he's rebounded to have a really nice year. That's what the Rays do. That said they could be completely wrong in this package and not get worth while parts, but why bet against them when they continually prove they have one of the best scouting departments in the game?
> 
> The Mariners got Austin Jackson not the Rays.




All right man thanks for clarifying.

Again I only ask cause I like explanations since I know I  don't know anything about the going ons in the trades.


----------



## b0rt (Jul 31, 2014)

it's hard to get to .500 when u were 18 games UNDER .500 before that though.

and my all-MLB starting rotation includes price it's basically Scherzer, Hernandez, Price, Kershaw, Darvish.

and cut the Verlander shit, as u told me once it's not 2011 anymore. 

Verlander is a 3 now on his team and on any good team a 2, a 1 on an average to shitty team. he's not where he was at 3 years ago.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 31, 2014)

Dean Ambrose said:


> All right man thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Again I only ask cause I like explanations since I know I  don't know anything about the going ons in the trades.



No that's cool dude. Questions are a contribution to discussion and you don't asspull more than Kubo. I mean even I'm still learning. I go into the NBA thread sometimes just to absorb info.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> No that's cool dude. Questions are a contribution to discussion and you don't asspull more than Kubo. I mean even I'm still learning. I go into the NBA thread sometimes just to absorb info.



I'm glad I don't. I'd rather admit I don't know something than pretend I do


----------



## b0rt (Aug 1, 2014)

I got a question then call it contribution if u will.

after today is it safe to say Tigers vs A's in the ALCS and Dodgers vs Cardinals in NLCS??

what do u guys think?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2014)

b0rt said:


> I got a question then call it contribution if u will.
> 
> after today is it safe to say Tigers vs A's in the ALCS and Dodgers vs Cardinals in NLCS??
> 
> what do u guys think?



I don't trust the Tigers bullpen that much.



as for NL it's possible


----------



## b0rt (Aug 1, 2014)

only other teams in the AL mix are pretty much Jays, Orioles, Yankees, Angels at this point.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2014)

b0rt said:


> it's hard to get to .500 when u were 18 games UNDER .500 before that though.
> 
> and my all-MLB starting rotation includes price it's basically Scherzer, Hernandez, Price, Kershaw, Darvish.
> 
> ...



Yea and you're still under that number with the 'third best pitcher in the world and best lefty'. 



> Up until this season Verlander was above him.



So where did I say he was better than Price this year? I just pointed out the fact that Verlander has been better since Price's second year till now. So for half a decade he was the superior pitcher. Which is true. 

Wait a second 

You do realize that Annibal and Scherzer are fucking 1s on like 90 percent of the teams in the league, right? 

Obviously Verlander is having a down year. It's not like it hasn't happened to him once before and his velocity is actually almost exactly where it was the last time this happened to him. His average velocity is actually like a decimal point off from Price. Let's be real here he's going to rebound in some fashion. If that means being better than Price probably not, but is the distinct possibility there for Verlander? Definitely.

And Adam Wainwright is better than fucking Price too. Price is barely at the back end of the top 10 pitchers and he's having his best year right now. You're overrating the shit out of the guy.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 1, 2014)

Verlander will rebound in the playoffs. maybe. that's when it'll count. I'd like his chances better pitching in the playoffs just due to the amount of postseason experience the guy has.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2014)

man though Verlander was down last year and this year he's been bad.

I never have seen so many times the Sox knocked him around as much as I have this year 


also Abreu for Rookie of the year and MVP


----------



## b0rt (Aug 1, 2014)

yah it's like after a few years teams start  figure him out. especially teams within their own division. I think I saw the Royals and Twins smack him around this year too. only team I recall off the top of my head smacking Scherzer around was the Indians and the Tigers I'm pretty sure still battled back and won if I'm not mistaken. Scherzer anyday over Verlander at this point. but Verlander in playoffs can help a lot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2014)

Calling last year a down year for Verlander is pretty disingenuous. He was coming off back to back years where he was the best pitcher in the AL with an ERA as high as 2.64. The year he had still produced 4-5 wins which was still amongst the league leaders. 

I don't think it's the league getting use to him as much as it's the fact he's got like 1800 innings over the past 7 seasons so his stuff has diminished. He's very good about switching his pitching mix from year to year. He had something similar happen his second year and rebounded to start the crazy ass run he had.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Calling last year a down year for Verlander is pretty disingenuous. He was coming off back to back years where he was the best pitcher in the AL with an ERA as high as 2.64. The year he had still produced 4-5 wins which was still amongst the league leaders.
> 
> I don't think it's the league getting use to him as much as it's the fact he's got like 1800 innings over the past 7 seasons so his stuff has diminished. He's very good about switching his pitching mix from year to year. He had something similar happen his second year and rebounded to start the crazy ass run he had.



but he still had an era of 4.95


I know it's not fair but as a star pitcher you're supposed to have a lower ERA than that.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 1, 2014)

if he wins 3 games in the playoffs all doubt will be erased. especially if they win the WS.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2014)

He ended last year with a 3.46 and his highest ERA for a month was in like May or something. His fielding independent stats which are vastly important, considering he played with the worst defense of the past half century, was even better than that. That down year for Verlander was still the 7th best by that measure.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 1, 2014)

well next year if he's the 3 what is ur realistic expectation as far as wins goes and ERA?

I think 14 wins and a 3.5 ERA kinda thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> He ended last year with a 3.46 and his highest ERA for a month was in like May or something. His fielding independent stats which are vastly important, considering he played with the worst defense of the past half century, was even better than that. That down year for Verlander was still the 7th best by that measure.



but I'm checking his stats and it says he ended with a 4.79 era


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 1, 2014)

b0rt said:


> well next year if he's the 3 what is ur realistic expectation as far as wins goes and ERA?
> 
> I think 14 wins and a 3.5 ERA kinda thing.



What does him being the '3' have to do with anything?

Wins are a team statistic. ERA is inferior to FIP, SIERA, and RA/9. 

I think Verlander is worth 5 wins to the Tigers.



Dean Ambrose said:


> but I'm checking his stats and it says he ended with a 4.79 era



That's his ERA right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 1, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> That's his ERA right now.



derp you're right


god I messed up


----------



## Nic (Aug 2, 2014)

Only 1 game back of Oakland now.  Funny how the bullpen that was a weakness to start the year has just been lights out after the trades.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 3, 2014)

Astros are gunna be real good in 2-3 years.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 3, 2014)

Detroit's better then Oakland btw.

Scherzer
Price
Verlander
Sanchez
Procello

4 #1's on a lotta teams plus 2 of the 3 top in the world.

Oakland

Kazmir
Gray
Lester
Samardzija
Hammel

plus Detroit has better offense and speed.

whoever thinks Oakland is better off better hope they don't face the Tigers cuz man oh man it could get ugly that series could be over in 5 if it were ALCS.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 3, 2014)

The Braves are struggling pretty bad right now.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 3, 2014)

not surprising too many injuries. they're livin off reputation really.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 4, 2014)

That's overstating it. The places where they have injuries they're getting key contributions. They just aren't hitting like they should. Everyone in the infield except Freeman is underachieving. BJ Upton is a sunk cost and they're getting jackshit from their center field situation. So it's not the injuries it's the underachieving position players.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 4, 2014)

well as far as I see it, its like these fans don't realize they don't got Maddux, Glavine, Smoltz anymore and they don't got Chipper Jones. thats what I meant by living off reputation. clearly the team now is nowhere near what it was at yet these fans seem to be oblivious to that fact.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 4, 2014)

Atlanta is a shitty sports town period really.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

Richards styled all over the Dodgers tonight.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

Kershaw has 150Ks and 15BBs, that's just sickening.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2014)

Hector Noesi beating his old team 


dammit Rangers can you do nothing right?


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

It's so nice seeing the Rangers struggle like this. pek


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

this will be the night where Hector Santiago outshines Kershaw. 




ok maybe not


----------



## b0rt (Aug 5, 2014)

Kershaw still definately fears the Cardinals though.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

good thing we've been bringing over Cardinals players to our roster.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 5, 2014)

yah theres a few lol.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

Mike Scioscia already has 1278 wins as a manager and he's only 55.  I wonder how many managers have gotten to 2000 wins.  


looked it up, only 10 managers have gotten there. Only one has 3k+ wins which is Connie Mack and he has a losing record, like wtf?


----------



## b0rt (Aug 5, 2014)

off the top of my head LaRussa definately does if I were to guess. probably Joe Torre, Bobby Cox, maybe Buck Showalter even.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

you're right about Tony, Joe, and Bobby.  Scioscia actually has more wins than Buck.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

I guess going by numbers, Joe McCarthy is seen as the best manager of all time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2014)

Nic said:


> It's so nice seeing the Rangers struggle like this. pek



I think you meant  ohyou


they changed it to


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

Texas 16
White Sox 0


----------



## b0rt (Aug 5, 2014)

ouch lol. what inning is it in?

my Jays lost 4 in a row though, so not much for me to say otherwise atm.


----------



## Nic (Aug 5, 2014)

It's already over.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 5, 2014)

oh. still pretty brutal. I remember a Texas vs. Baltimore game from say 7 years or so ago and Texas won 30-3. almost as bad I guess at least it was only 16.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 7, 2014)

Harper with a walk-off homer against the Mets.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 8, 2014)

dem Dodgers


----------



## b0rt (Aug 8, 2014)

tough series against Baltimore. lost 2 out of 3. 

now Detroit: Sanchez, Scherzer, Price I believe.

need to somehow win at least 2 of these 3 cuz the Royals, Yankees, even Mariners are looking better right now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2014)

My Braves are in danger. They need to win this series. I am scared :/


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 8, 2014)

comeback falls short good fight though go get em tommorrow.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 11, 2014)

Posting for hilarity.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 11, 2014)

wtf


----------



## b0rt (Aug 11, 2014)

awsm defense for sure.


----------



## Mael (Aug 12, 2014)

Seems the Yanks are almost on the way out too...


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 12, 2014)

The o's are just killin teams with the long ball.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 14, 2014)

O's are running away with it. they need to LOSE but it ain't happening. fucking Royals are winning too, Mariners just swept us, Tigers been playing well against the Pirates too the past couple days. fuck sakes. the odds of the Jays making the playoffs now is probably all of 25%


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2014)

My Nats are running away with our division as well could be 6 games up by the end of tonight.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 14, 2014)

yah reversals of fortune for our teams this year it seems. lol


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 14, 2014)

Still got september to go so i'm not poppin champagne yet still a long way to go 6 games up with 2 games in hand.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm not gunna stop watching the Jays either cuz they fell back a lot, I think we still got 6 head-to-head with Baltimore if I'm not mistaken.

if we went 6-0.


----------



## Mael (Aug 15, 2014)

The biggest surprise to me?

Kansas City all of a sudden.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 15, 2014)

yah, KC and Seattle I'd say. Milwaukee too kinda.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2014)

Player wise Corey Kluber has to be the biggest surprise besides probably JD Martinez. Kluber has been absolutely dynamite all year. I was bullish on him at the start because his run prevention didn't match his fielding independent(BBs,Ks, and HRs) and James McDonald falling off the cliff after the ASB two years ago. But he's been one of the 3 best pitchers in the AL over the season. 

JD Martinez came out of nowhere though. 20 round pick makes it to the big leagues and gets cut by the Astros then proceeds to be the player the hitter the Tigers thought they would get in Prince Fielder for like 1/100th of the cost.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 15, 2014)

George Springer.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 15, 2014)

Springer has had scouts on his jock for about 4 years now. Dude was a tools guy who needed to convert them into skills. The biggest question was if his strike zone discipline would hold up in the majors because his K-rate was like 30 percent even when the switch went on. He's not really a surprise.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 15, 2014)

I think he could hit 50 if he stays healthy.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 16, 2014)

My Nats were down 3-0 came back and won 4-3 awesome sauce.


----------



## Nic (Aug 16, 2014)

Ma Angels with the best record in baseball.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2014)

I think it'll be an all west coast world series.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 17, 2014)

no, Dodgers always lose in playoffs to Cardinals.

it'll be an all-bird one though.


----------



## Nic (Aug 17, 2014)

Angels have wings so yup an all Birds world series.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2014)

i really hope my team can make the playoffs.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 18, 2014)

the way the Orioles are playing they could be the front-runners atm.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Just another walkoff curly W and win number 70


----------



## Jeff (Aug 20, 2014)

Have had 0 time to watch any MLB games this entire season, but fuck I can't believe I played baseball with this mother fucker in grade school I am so jealous of his various athletic achievements proud of him

[YOUTUBE]Z0OqpeH6ErA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Aug 21, 2014)

I have no idea why Boston holds on to Buchholz.

The guy implodes at any given opportunity and it's been habitual in this line-stepping of his.

His trade value must be shit or something...because...wow...


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2014)

Everything going great for us winning 8 of the last 9, Oakland keeps on losing, and all of a sudden our Ace breaks his knee.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 21, 2014)

Thats a huge loss for your Angels i dunno if you can win it all without him.


----------



## Nic (Aug 21, 2014)

Shoemaker had a no hitter with two outs in the seventh tonight.  He's had a really good rookie season for us. Richards loss is probably going to kill our chances. Then again not like WS winners always have top notch 1-3 pitching lineups.  At least our bullpen is top notch now.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 22, 2014)

That is true i think you can get by the ALDS but beyond that who knows.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2014)

Yankees spanked David Price 9 consecutive hits.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2014)

Like 7 of those were singles though. I didn't see the whole inning but I wouldn't be surprised if it was mostly the defense.

Still need Tanaka back and he's still a sim game and 1-2 rehab starts away.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> Like 7 of those were singles though. I didn't see the whole inning but I wouldn't be surprised if it was mostly the defense.
> 
> Still need Tanaka back and he's still a sim game and 1-2 rehab starts away.










The scoring in that inning

Price's Line:


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2014)

That's shitty for Price and the Tigers. Greene Ming Wang still needs to turn in a good showing.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 27, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> That's shitty for Price and the Tigers. Greene Ming Wang still needs to turn in a good showing.





He's a rookie with a 3-1 record,


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 27, 2014)

I know who Shane Greene is TPK, you don't need to post his BR page. The fact I called him Greene Ming Wang is a play on the fact his pitching mix and statistical profile is similar to that of Chien Ming Wang. Regardless of him being a rookie and his win total he's still a crucial cog despite being a 25 year old sinker baller because he averages 94. If the Yankees can get him to be Wang considering their inability to develop talent for themselves it'd be a huge win.


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2014)

Shoemaker  and Santiago have stepped up big for us.  Never thought that Weaver and Wilson would be our fourth and fifth best pitchers this year.  Then again Wilson has been awful.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 29, 2014)

I know you didn't exactly say you thought Weaver would be good but him and his 83 MPH being a back of the rotation starter isn't exactly surprising. 

Shoemaker has a nasty splitter one of the best in the league. I haven't seen a lot of Santiago stuff.


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2014)

well obviously said that statement because I had no idea who Shoemaker was at the beginning the year and because before this breakout year Richards was a back end of the rotation starter with great stuff but who couldn't put it together.  Santiago was really brought in to fill that 4 or 5th spot and he's outperformed that as well.  Now if Wilson can just pitch decently.


----------



## Nic (Aug 29, 2014)

our 7 pitcher relieving rotation all have an era of 2.68 or lower.  That's depth.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 30, 2014)

King Felix gave up 4 home runs tonight for the first time ever.


----------



## Nic (Aug 30, 2014)

That 83 mph fastball leading Weaver to most Wins by a Starting pitcher in the AL.


----------



## Nic (Aug 31, 2014)

A's getting desperate now.  Trading for Dunn.   Hitting 220 in a hitters ballpark and now going to A's stadium.  What is he going to do there, hit 190? lol  Yeah he'll get you a lot of walks but the last person you want at a plate in a clutch situation is him since he strikeout's so freaken much.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 31, 2014)

Probably just hoping for a hot streak into the playoffs. He actually fits the mold of what they do and they covet his power bat. It's definitely a desperation move and I wouldn't be prepared to say it can pay dividends but they have to attempt something to catch the Angels.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 1, 2014)

When will see divisions get clinched? mid september?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice comeback victory by the Yankees against Koji Uehara. 2 9th inning solo shots. 1 by Teixeira Into the second deck right field, and a long blast by Chase Headley past ModellTown. into the right field stands.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2014)

I really wanna see the Royals get in to the playoffs.


----------



## Nic (Sep 8, 2014)

Angels with a 7 game lead on the A's now.   They are 70 - 38 in their last 108 games.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 8, 2014)

They'll be in the ALCS i predict a west coast world series.


----------



## Nic (Sep 9, 2014)

Just not enough quality starting pitching up top to be considered favorites.  A shoemaker, santiago, weaver starting three isn't going to scare anyone.  Yeah we probably have the best hitting and one of the best bullpens but still, we'd need to be extremely hot offensively to go far. I think the Orioles and Tigers are better suited to get to the WS than the Angels. I have either the Cardinals or Dodgers winning it all.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2014)

I'd also go with Cards or Dodgers maybe even Giants.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2014)

So pitcher A has a 4.10 ERA, a 2.58 FIP, with a K/BB/HR rate of 10/2/.7 and if you're into that sort of thing a 2-3 record in 48 innings. This is a 1.4 fWAR and .6 bWAR

Pitcher B has a 1.70 ERA, 3.06 FIP, with a K/BB/HR rate of 8/2/.7 and a 3-1 record in 47.2 innings. That's a 1.2 WAR and 2.4 bWAR.

Both pitchers were involved in a blockbuster trade. Can anyone guess without hitting the spoiler tag 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Pitcher A is David Price and Pitcher B is Drew Smyly


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 10, 2014)

Umm pitcher A is Price and pitcher B is Drew Smyly i think?


----------



## Nic (Sep 10, 2014)

Angels about to get their 6th division title in the last 10 years.


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Nice comeback victory by the Yankees against Koji Uehara. 2 9th inning solo shots. 1 by Teixeira Into the second deck right field, and a long blast by Chase Headley past ModellTown. into the right field stands.



Still shocked Koji blew it like that but then again Boston just isn't trying anymore.

Also, from my analysis the Yanks need to go 15-5 to just get a wild card spot since the AL East is hopeless for them.

Survey says...not a chance.


----------



## Nic (Sep 10, 2014)

don't see it either, heck 8 of their remaining games is against the orioles so good luck catching up to Detroit/Sea/Oakland with that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2014)

The Yankees are just too wildly inconsistent offensively to have a viable chance. I think Fangraphs has them at like 3.5 percent chance to make the playoffs. Their offense is somehow just as bad as last years but because offense around the league went down again they look better comparatively. 



Vespy89 said:


> Umm pitcher A is Price and pitcher B is Drew Smyly i think?



Did ya look at the spoiler tag or just saw the 1.70 on the ticker when Smyly got shut down? Anyways just think it's funny that the Rays got second guessed to hell for that trade and so far it's an even deal in terms of net value.


----------



## Mael (Sep 10, 2014)

Well at least people won't say the Yanks are in because of Jeter's last year ever.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 10, 2014)

One of the more annoying aspects of this year has been that people act like Jeter hasn't been a drain on the Yankees. It's all about the offense so the crowd that wants Jeter out of late innings to improve the defense is nonsensical to the fanbase at large. But it's funny as fuck because Jeter hits like .200 against fastballs and he's the worst offensive regular on the Yankees. It's a shame he's going to go out not being in the playoffs but his skills really degraded to laughability. That and the fact that Brian Roberts started nearly 100 games.  Yankee infield was such a giant joke this year.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2014)

Magic number now 6 to win the east.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 14, 2014)

least the White sox won the double header today 


hopefully the sox end on a high note for next year.


Quintana and Sale are a good one two punch but we need some help on the bullpen and starters.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 16, 2014)

Nl east champs *throws confetti*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2014)

congrats Vespy I was wrong about the Nats and Braves 

Atlanta should never be trusted in any sport


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 16, 2014)

I'll allow that mulligan just this once lots of work left to do


----------



## Mael (Sep 17, 2014)

And with that the Orioles take the AL East since 1997.  Kudos to them.

Wild cards looking almost set.  Yanks are about to be out too so no magic run for Jetes this time. 

And the Red Sox have a shit ton of work to do.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]18nLV3TZ4pE[/YOUTUBE]

fucking Bryan Cranston is a fucking goat actor


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2014)

No offense Soultaker, but shut the fuck up about Jeter. Can you say that any of your team's players have had the type of career Jeter has had? Only 5 other players in baseball history have had more hits than Jeter. No other Yankee has as many doubles, no other career Yankee has had as many Championships as Jeter.

Give the man credit where it is due. Jeter is the Michael Jordan of Baseball.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> No offense Soultaker, but shut the fuck up about Jeter. Can you say that any of your team's players have had the type of career Jeter has had? Only 5 other players in baseball history have had more hits than Jeter. No other Yankee has as many doubles, no other career Yankee has had as many Championships as Jeter.
> 
> Give the man credit where it is due. Jeter is the Michael Jordan of Baseball.





My team's players? Well my team has produced the GOAT, the most prolific winner in the history of baseball, arguably the most talented player not named Willie Mays, and has 27 world championships. Jeter isn't the answer to any of those in case you were wondering.

He was a great hitter for his career but this year he hurt the Yankees more than he helped. After the ankle he wasn't able to perform at a league average rate. It happens, it's why all time great players retire. That's not an indictment on his career it's an indictment on his year which sucked by all measures. He was laughably bad. 

Michael Jordan is the greatest basketball player to ever live. Jeter isn't even the best shortstop to ever play the game. Jeter is the Jeter of baseball, he doesn't need this exaggerated eulogy of what was a great career. You don't have to misrepresent facts to prove Jeter was special.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2014)

Still the thing I liked about Jeter was his mannerism and just the way he played the game. Him and Mariano were two of the most liked  Yankee players in recent history.


I'll always respect the Captain


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 17, 2014)

SoulTaker said:


> My team's players? Well my team has produced the GOAT, the most prolific winner in the history of baseball, arguably the most talented player not named Willie Mays, and has 27 world championships. Jeter isn't the answer to any of those in case you were wondering.
> 
> He was a great hitter for his career but this year he hurt the Yankees more than he helped. After the ankle he wasn't able to perform at a league average rate. It happens, it's why all time great players retire. That's not an indictment on his career it's an indictment on his year which sucked by all measures. He was laughably bad.
> 
> Michael Jordan is the greatest basketball player to ever live. Jeter isn't even the best shortstop to ever play the game. Jeter is the Jeter of baseball, he doesn't need this exaggerated eulogy of what was a great career. You don't have to misrepresent facts to prove Jeter was special.



Who pray tell is "your player"?


Jeter was hitting .285 until he got hit on Derek Jeter day, when you get older you don't recover from being plunked so quickly. He's 40yrs old. 


Numbers don't lie.


Just read: 


You'll see something resembling this in 2019


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 17, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Who pray tell is "your player"?
> 
> Jeter was hitting .285 until he got hit on Derek Jeter day, when you get older you don't recover from being plunked so quickly. He's 40yrs old.
> 
> ...



Actually I was talking about multiple guys but you can actually point to all of them being better than Jeter actually. Ruth, Berra, and Mantle. That's why I said he isn't the answer to any of those.

Again what does Jeter getting a plaque have to do with anything? I said he's been a drain on the team and laughably bad this year. Those are indisputable facts. He produced at a below league average rate. Jeter day was the 7th and he was batting .260 with a .308 OBP, a .311 SLG, a .280 wOBA where 320 is about average, and a 73 wRC+ where 100 is league average . So Jeter was 27 runs below league average in what's an all inclusive offensive stat that's scaled for a bunch of different fluctuations. This is ontop of playing a really bad shortstop. So yea numbers don't lie he was terriawful this year and never recovered from breaking his ankle.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2014)

You can't score runs if the people around you aren't driving you in.


Compare This: 

To: 

Jeter has a significantly better batting average than Mantle, way more hits, runs etc.

Ruth: 
Played in the era before quality scouting reports & video tapes. Put him in baseball today, he'll be a Mark Teixeira type hitter.

Meanwhile:  Jeter is # 6 in history of all time. Yes that means he's passed the legends of Ruth, Mantle & Berra, who by the way, no other Yankee in history has ever reached 3000 hits.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

wRC+ is a composite offensive profile that scales the wOBA to an adjusted rate:



> wOBA is based on a simple concept: Not all hits are created equal. Batting average assumes that they are. On-base percentage does too, but does one better by including other ways of reaching base such as walking or being hit by a pitch. Slugging percentage weights hits, but not accurately (Is a double worth twice as much as a single? In short, no) and again ignores other ways of reaching base. On-base plus slugging (OPS) does attempt to combine the different aspects of hitting into one metric, but it assumes that one percentage point of SLG is the same as that of OBP. In reality, a handy estimate is that OBP is around twice as valuable than SLG (the exact ratio is x1.8). In short, OPS is asking the right question, but we can arrive at a more accurate number quite easily.
> 
> Weighted On-Base Average combines all the different aspects of hitting into one metric, weighting each of them in proportion to their actual run value. While batting average, on-base percentage, and slugging percentage fall short in accuracy and scope, wOBA measures and captures offensive value more accurately and comprehensively.



So basically these are stats that show a better view of a player's worth with his bat. Jeter for his career has a .360 wOBA and 119 wRC+ but this year that number nosedived completely. That's more for a context thing as the majority of Jeter's value on the field is tied into what he does with the bat, that's the way it's always been. So now that he's producing at an offensive negative, his wOBA at that cherry picked point being .24 points lower than the league average for SS, and his wRC+ being 12 points lower than the average SS. 

Again it's not just the offense around Jeter underachieving it's him being the worst SS not named Stephen Drew. And I'm aware I was singing Drew's praises but him falling off the cliff ala Kendrys Morales with not Spring Training or game reps in general set a terrible tone. His batted ball profile was perfect for the new Yankee Stadium.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> You can't score runs if the people around you aren't driving you in.
> 
> 
> Compare This:
> ...



You're using archaic measures to compare players. I'll bite.

Mantle got hurt stepping into a pothole in Yankee Stadium and was never the same after in terms of remaining healthy. Even then .10 points isn't that significant when you consider the nearly .44 point gap in their OBPs. This isn't even delving into the fact Mantle walked more than he struck out and even if you take out the 90 Ks Jeter has in the past 2 years it's not going to change the fact he struck out more. There's also the fact Mantle hit double Jeter's HR total which isn't really a feat you can minimize by pointing to a longevity stat like hits. Mantle did all of this shit with a partially torn ACL.

All of those guys played less games than Jeter because the regular season wasn't 162 games. The controversy surrounding Roger Maris was that he got extra games to break Ruth's record. Those 8 games they miss out on a year adds up to a lot. Even then Ruth wasn't even a hitter to start his career, he didn't crack 500 PAs until he was 24 years old because he was busy being a dope ass pitcher.

Ruth also played in the era where they recycled baseballs which makes them looser and harder to hit. They called it the deadball era for a reason and he was responsible for six percent of the league's HRs, hell his 59 HRs was the league average for teams. He was absolutely transcendental. The closest profile we have to Babe Ruth is Miguel Cabrera. Mark Texeira


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2014)

I see you are a big Saber-metrics advocate. While they do present different views on stats opposed to the traditional methods of performance (Avg, RBI, Hits, Slugging etc). 

Pitchers would eventually have caught up to Ruth with the type of data available today.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> I see you are a big Saber-metrics advocate. While they do present different views on stats opposed to the traditional methods of performance (Avg, RBI, Hits, Slugging etc).
> 
> Pitchers would eventually have caught up to Ruth with the type of data available today.



I'm an advocate of things that make sense.

I mean OBP, SLG, and OPS were seen as too 'Sabr' by traditionalist until they weren't. There's merit in the modern triple slash, which again was seen as too number based by tradionalist, obviously things get better with time as you develop. The iPhone is a revolutionary phone but the more time passed and the more data Apple accrued they were able to make tweaks to make the phone better. It's the same thing with numbers in baseball. People have this idea that because you cite stats you only look at stats when they're now just a translation for what you see on the field. 

That works both ways and more in favor of the hitter than the pitcher. In a vacuum we know he's still a great hitter. And the closest comparison to him is Miguel Cabrera in terms of a pure hit tool and power tool which is crazy because Ruth undoubtedly has a better power tool. 

It's cool if Jeter is your favorite player, he's my second favorite Yankee behind Mo. I still get pissed thinking about him getting robbed of the MVP in 2006 for being the King of New York. However that doesn't bias me from his place currently or historically.  Like I said he's amazing enough to appreciate what he did without having to exaggerate the legacy.


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2014)

The sad part is that no one will ever be able to take GOAT from Ruth.  Players that pitch and hit are non existent now. 




Also my Angels with that AL WEST crown.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2014)

Do you believe that Betances/Robertson is the equivalent of Rivera/Wetteland ?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

Nic said:


> The sad part is that no one will ever be able to take GOAT from Ruth.  Players that pitch and hit are non existent now.
> 
> 
> Also my Angels with that AL WEST crown.



I think it's possible but I think it's possible in pretty much every sport just because I want to say I saw it. 

But the way I see it, Trout is the guy with the best hope of GOAT status. He's gotta up his defense though, everything else is top notch except for that. Routes aren't as good this year and he's getting into a little too much Torii Hunter highlight happy mode.

Kris Bryant will be interesting as well. Not going to say GOAT but that bat is ridiculous.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Do you believe that Betances/Robertson is the equivalent of Rivera/Wetteland ?



I think it's better. Rivera's endurance was better than Betances but Betances was the more effective of the two. Mo pitched like 30 more innings than what Betances will have at the end of the year. So it's really as close to a push as you can get. It's the equivalent of asking if you'd rather an ERA(to keep this simple) of 3.00 over the course of 250 innings or a 2.50 over 180.

Robertson is far superior to Wetteland and the Yankees fucked up by not extending him when they had the chance. Because they could have had a closer for setup money or a setup man for setup money. He's too good to let go.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 18, 2014)

I can't believe the A's fell apart like they have congrats to the Angels on the AL west crown.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2014)

If the Yankees receive an offer for a trade of D. Rob for say Josh Donaldson (INF), or someone who can play right field & will put solid numbers, would you take it?

I can see the Yankees vying in the off season for JJ Hardy off the Orioles as Derek Jeter's successor at Shortstop.


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2014)

Mike Trout tends to play lazy ass D, playing it safe, unless it's a ball where he can climb the wall on.....


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> If the Yankees receive an offer for a trade of D. Rob for say Josh Donaldson (INF), or someone who can play right field & will put solid numbers, would you take it?
> 
> I can see the Yankees vying in the off season for JJ Hardy off the Orioles as Derek Jeter's successor at Shortstop.



I'd pack Robo's bags for Josh Donaldson. The guy has been an MVP candidate the past 2-3 years. That said the A's aren't going to trade their best position player for a reliever. That's just not the way the trade market works.

Depends on the pricetag. The Yankees look like they're going Cuban with this Tomas guy. The priorities to me are Robo, McCarthy, Tomas, find a shortstop. Because the fact is that they can sign Stephen Drew and put him at SS and hope he rebounds again with a full year. He's not going to be this bad again and he's going to have to come dirt cheap. I also want Headley back. 



Nic said:


> Mike Trout tends to play lazy ass D, playing it safe, unless it's a ball where he can climb the wall on.....



That's the Torii Hunter D in a nutshell. Will rob homers but just looks listless out there at times.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2014)

Forget about Drew, he was a failure this year & last. I hit my head against the wall when that deal happened.

I'd like D.Rob to stay same with McCarthy, Headley & Thomas. 

*Here are the opening Day lineups I'd like to see*
1B. Teixeira (if healthy & productive)
2B. Martin Prado (I love this guy, no complaints)
SS. JJ Hardy (If we can't get Hardy, Brendan Ryan)
3B. Chase Headley (I really hope A-Rod is so out of shape in spring training he retires)
C. Brian McCann (hopefully he gets off to a good start this year) (Opt. Cervelli/JR Murphy)
RF. Chris Young or Ichiro (I wouldn't mind having Ichiro back, at least he's consistent)
CF Ellsbury (Obvious Choice)
LF Gardner (Obvious Choice)
DH Beltran (if healthy) (Maybe bring in a power bat)
P Masahiro Tanaka

Backup OF (Ichiro/Thomas/Wheeler)

*
Offseason Pitching moves I think the Yanks should make a bid for:* (Can never have too many pitchers)
Max Scherzer
James Shields
Brandon McCarthy
Capuano (give him a qualifying offer)


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Forget about Drew, he was a failure this year & last. I hit my head against the wall when that deal happened.
> 
> I'd like D.Rob to stay same with McCarthy, Headley & Thomas.
> 
> ...



He wasn't a failure last year he was actually one of the best guys at short last year. His marks were all above average for a SS with plus defense. This year he was a complete failure but the Yankees traded Kelly Johnson who was an even bigger bust somehow for him. JJ Hardy hit for way less power this year but even still the guy will probably command a salary in the 12-15 million AAV range. The Yankees wouldn't be paying for current performance it would be past. It's not exactly a great market for the SS position and no one in the system(Cito Culver lel) but it's not worth overspending for this crop of free agents just to spend. 

Ian Desmond is there next year and is going to be 29-30. You wait another year and Teix as well as Beltran are off the books. Judge and Jagielo could accrue more worth and can be flipped to go after another SS. There's no reason to throw bad money after bad. Flex the financial advantage where it's needed.

The only plus to having Ichiro would be to see him get his 3000th ML hit at Yankee stadium.  Really depends on the contract but he's not really helping the team in a corner OF spot with that bat.

Nobody is going to sign Capuano for the 14 million plus the qualifying offer probably is.


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2014)

i'm actually surprised the Yanks are above 500 tbh, their lineup is just a joke.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

The pitching kept them above water which is why it's kind of maddening that they're probably going to commit 180-200 million on another starter. I wouldn't be surprised if the Yankees had a 240 million dollar payroll. Which isn't so bad if McCann rebounds and Beltran comes back from surgery like he was pre-injury. There's also the Tanaka of it all since his arm is a ticking timebomb but I'm hoping he's more like Earvin Santana or Adam Wainwright and goes for 5 years before needing surgery.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2014)

The problem with the Yankees lineups these past couple years is that they are lacking that catalyst in their lineup to be the spark in the offense. Who in their lineup these past 2 yrs have opposing pitchers needed to work around to get to people they feel they can get out?


----------



## Nic (Sep 18, 2014)

dammit if only we still had Richards. 

A Richards, Shoemaker, Weaver starting three with our lineup and bullpen could have put us in prime position to get to the WS.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 18, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> The problem with the Yankees lineups these past couple years is that they are lacking that catalyst in their lineup to be the spark in the offense. Who in their lineup these past 2 yrs have opposing pitchers needed to work around to get to people they feel they can get out?



Ellsbury and Gardner are there best hitters while McCann and Beltran were supposed to provide 20 HR type power. It didn't work out that way because McCann got destroyed mentally by the shift and Beltran got hurt which in effect got to the entire lineup because the two guys getting pitched around have to bat. There's also the inability to have them offer any form of protection because Jeter had to hit 1 or 2 because he's Jeter.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xfgS1lvqX8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 19, 2014)

Nic said:


> dammit if only we still had Richards.
> 
> A Richards, Shoemaker, Weaver starting three with our lineup and bullpen could have put us in prime position to get to the WS.


i think your Angels are the favorite to make the WS.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 19, 2014)

@Soultaker




Watch that and then tell me he's overrated.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 20, 2014)

Well Ryan Zimmerman is back off the DL that should help the lineup.


----------



## Oceania (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah I know its been months since I posted here, but its playoff time. This is around the time I get excited about Baseball, I just have no interest in it in july and august cause there still 23425 games left. 

But if the cardinals and giants lose in these playoffs then we could have a brand new WS winner since 09.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well until they are knocked out i'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 25, 2014)

With the NYY officially knocked out, here's a video to honor our Captain


----------



## Mael (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank God the Yanks are out.

I couldn't stand a post-season of Fox and ESPN masturbating to Jetes.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 26, 2014)

Of course Jeter would get the game winning hit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 26, 2014)

I hope it happens for Paulie too


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 28, 2014)

Today i join the ranks of fans of teams who've thrown no hitters j-Zimm no-hits the Marlins.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2014)

That Oakland-KC game?

That was absolutely awesome and it was nice to see KC advance.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think the Royals will be able to run wild on the Angels like they did the A's so give me Angels in 5.


----------



## Nic (Oct 1, 2014)

well at least Shoemaker is ready to go.  I'm happy about that.   

Apparently so is Hamilton.  I'm not happy that though.


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2014)

Vespy89 said:


> I don't think the Royals will be able to run wild on the Angels like they did the A's so give me Angels in 5.



The Royals are my Dark Horse so I'm going to vote them in 5.

I desperately want the Orioles too...and it'll be tough with Detroit but I'm still saying Baltimore in 5.

At least I won't have to hear a ton of Jeter wank either.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 1, 2014)

Last night showed me i have no chance at guessing this postseason can't wait for tonight.


----------



## Nic (Oct 1, 2014)

The postseason in baseball is always a crap shoot.  I'm still going dodgers.  I mean that one two punch of Kershaw and Grienke is a huge advantage.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah more then any other sport if Dodgers get by the Cardinals they'll beat whoever they play in the NLCS


----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2014)

Nic said:


> The postseason in baseball is always a crap shoot.  I'm still going dodgers.  I mean that one two punch of Kershaw and Grienke is a huge advantage.



I'm hoping on Pittsburgh to get the WC this time, but the Dodgers are absolutely going over the Cards IMO.  As for the WC winner and the Nats?  I'm gonna actually give it to the Nats.

So as it stands, here is what I think/want.

AL:
- Royals over Angels in 5
- Orioles over Tigers in 5
- Orioles over Royals in 6

NL:
- Pittsburgh wins WC
- Nats over Pittsburgh in 5
- Dodgers over Cards in 4
- Dodgers over Nationals in 6

World Series
My heart says - Orioles over Dodgers in 7
My gut says - Dodgers over Orioles in 7


----------



## Kuya (Oct 2, 2014)

Dat first ever shortstop to hit a Grand Slam in the post season.
Dat Bumgarner shut out.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 2, 2014)

And now we meet for the first time in the postseason.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2014)

Mael said:


> The Royals are my Dark Horse so I'm going to vote them in 5.
> 
> I desperately want the Orioles too...and it'll be tough with Detroit but I'm still saying Baltimore in 5.
> 
> At least I won't have to hear a ton of Jeter wank either.


Oh, you mean these amazing stats?


----------



## Mael (Oct 2, 2014)

The Phoenix King said:


> Oh, you mean these amazing stats?



Who fucking cares?  I know you beat off to him the way Fox does so let's just leave it at that.  Captain Intangibles is no longer that.

I want to see a post-season without masturbating to him, so make like a sensible Yankees fan like SoulTaker and knock it off.  Sox suck, Yankees suck, and now the Orioles are the dominant power this year and hell maybe even next year.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Mael (Oct 3, 2014)

Detroit = rekt

And another awesome game with Kansas City.


----------



## Mael (Oct 5, 2014)

Wow the Nationals suck...


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 5, 2014)

Not the pitching that is killing us its the offense 3 runs in 27 innings so yes we suck and are choking.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 5, 2014)

Counting out the Giants in October is a no no


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 5, 2014)

They got magic the force is strong with them my team still not ready to win in october.


----------



## Mael (Oct 5, 2014)

Hopefully the Dodgers stop the Giants.


----------



## Nic (Oct 5, 2014)

lol Wilson vs Shields.  It's over we'll be swept.   Our offense has been freaken terrible. The only one hitting is Calhoun.


----------



## Mael (Oct 5, 2014)

Nic said:


> lol Wilson vs Shields.  It's over we'll be swept.   Our offense has been freaken terrible. The only one hitting is Calhoun.



Os and Royals in ALCS...count it.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 6, 2014)

Bumgarner with that shitty error


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2014)

Fucking Kolten Wong.

Been hyping him up all postseason and just grounds into double plays.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2014)

I hope Matt Carpenter's dick falls off.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2014)

Dodgers...what the fuck?

You're supposed to be a lock.

The last thing I want is another San Francisco World Series attempt.  I could only hope Kansas City lucks their way out or Baltimore crushes them as the true Orange.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 7, 2014)

Kershaw is the Peyton and Lebron of baseball. kek. Dodgers confirmed for pretenders.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 7, 2014)

One more day we get to live now watch Gio blow it ehh at least we avoided the sweep.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 7, 2014)

Dodgers doing this fantastic job at Choking. 

Kershaw gonna have the greatest choke job in history.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 7, 2014)

Both Dodgers and my Nats choking


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2014)

Oceania said:


> Dodgers doing this fantastic job at Choking.
> 
> Kershaw gonna have the greatest choke job in history.



They're winning Game 4 atm, the Dodgers that is.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2014)

no they're not


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well looks like a repeat of 2012 Giants vs Cards which means i'm done until 2015.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 7, 2014)

Baseball is the gayest sport.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2014)

That's what we've been trying to tell you


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2014)

Parallax said:


> no they're not



When I checked/posted they were. 

But wow what a bunch of chokers.

C'mon Nats...can we PLEASE not have the Giants in again?


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 7, 2014)

Don't hold your breath Mael my team is a bunch of chokers as well.


----------



## Mael (Oct 7, 2014)

Well then I can only hope the Orioles make it to the WS.

They're the only team who could undo the bullshit of San Fran or STL.


----------



## Legend (Oct 8, 2014)

KC vs STL


----------



## Kuya (Oct 8, 2014)

Dia De Los Gigantes!


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 8, 2014)

Just another disapointing dc loss see you all in 2015.


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

Legend said:


> KC vs STL



I'm not confident that Kansas City can beat the Cards.

I feel more confident with the Orioles and their more clutch/power hitting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2014)

Man, either root for the racists or root for the Giants.

I guess I'll root for the American league.


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, either root for the racists or root for the Giants.
> 
> I guess I'll root for the American league.



Wise decision, my frand.


----------



## Nic (Oct 8, 2014)

ugh Giants
ugh Cardinals


GO AMERICAN LEAGUE. lol


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2014)

in retrospect Wainwright giving the AL home field wasn't such a bad thing


----------



## Mael (Oct 8, 2014)

So it's pretty much the Perennials vs. the Perennial Underdogs.


----------



## Oceania (Oct 8, 2014)

Boring sport and what's this the same teams in it again??? 

 

there goes my excitement for the playoffs.

I don't like the cards or the gnats. 

GO ROYALS OR Oriels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm rooting for the Royals 

no east coast bias if they win


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2014)

Royals now on the verge to the World Series...


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2014)

God damn...Royals are unreal.


----------



## Badalight (Oct 15, 2014)

Rofl, this is unreal. You mean my hometown team that has been shit my entire life and has NEVER even made a playoff game since I've been born is now in the world series?

That's hilarious. Also new record of 8-0 in first post season games, and we're technically 11-0 in straight post season wins if you count the last time we won the world series.


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2014)

Badalight said:


> Rofl, this is unreal. You mean my hometown team that has been shit my entire life and has NEVER even made a playoff game since I've been born is now in the world series?
> 
> That's hilarious. Also new record of 8-0 in first post season games, and we're technically 11-0 in straight post season wins if you count the last time we won the world series.



KC IMO Joseph Joestar'd their way in.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2014)

Congrats to the Royals 

go party at Paul Rudd's house


----------



## Mael (Oct 16, 2014)

I sincerely hope the Royals sweep the fuck outta SF.


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2014)

So much for that.  Way to shit the bed, KC.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 22, 2014)

Mael said:


> I sincerely hope the Royals sweep the fuck outta SF.



all those upside down flags had them shook


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2014)

Phew...Kansas City bounced back and in style.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm finding the Fox commentary to be very basic, noob oriented.  Here they are at a world series and they are talking about how fast that KC dude is rather than the intricacies of a 2 run single.  Kind of a bad signal imo.

baseball should consider that pitching clock.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 26, 2014)

In risk of alienating the casual viewer?  The casual viewer will understand basic principles like speed or how nice someone's fiance is, not spray charts and hot/cold zones.

Baseball needs the casual viewers to be drawn in by the athleticism of a sport that does not really display it in a machismo way.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 26, 2014)

ehh, appealing to casuals..


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 26, 2014)

bumgarner murdered


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2014)

Honestly I have friends who don't see the merit of baseball.  They think anyone can do it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2014)

if anyone can make 20 mill a year , anyone should


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow KC up 7-0 in game 6 they won't go quietly into this good night i admire that.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2014)

Jeff said:


> Honestly I have friends who don't see the merit of baseball.  They think anyone can do it.



Are they Euros?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 28, 2014)

7 game series coming, hardly feels like it


----------



## Jimin (Oct 29, 2014)

I've grown to quite dislike the entire concept of how the MLB championship system works over the years.  Baseball itself is still fine though.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 29, 2014)

It's Game 7 of a World Series and this thread is dead? Baseball really is fucked in this country I swear  (That and this proves the Giants are the most boring as fuck all team to watch).

3-2 Giants lead so far. Joe Panek made a pretty good double play that killed the Royals rally, Hunter Pence continues to pad his Series MVP credentials. Still early though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

i'm watching but there's no discussion.  bumgardner saving the day again , MVP fo sure


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 29, 2014)

The Giants are the most boring as hell team to watch, but there's no denying that A. They play really good defense, B. Bumgarner is a stud. Retracting what I said about Pence being the MVP.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 29, 2014)

Bottom of the 9th.

Can Bumgarner hold on and make history, can KC pull a Mazerowski here.

Either way, this how a WS should end, everything coming down to this.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

whew, that got sketchy at the end

congrats giants, fuck u missouri


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 29, 2014)

Congrats to Madbum, he pretty much saved the Giants asses this series.

Now can next year's WS not have San Fran and St. Louis please?


----------



## Kuya (Oct 29, 2014)

KINGS WEAR RINGS

Bumgarner is God. Pence-Posey-Bum dat big 3 wit Panik developing into a stud and Panda being Panda. Losing Matt Cain felt like all hope was lost. Then you remember that Bochy is our managaer.

Dat Even Year Magic.


----------



## Mako (Oct 29, 2014)

Goddamn, Madison and his .25 ERA for the series. Congrats to Bumgarner and the rest of the team.


----------



## Kuya (Oct 29, 2014)

Panda may be gone though next season


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2014)

Hmm, I thought Kansas would win this one. Oh well, congrats SF.


----------



## Mako (Oct 31, 2014)

Anticipating a Cubs announcement of Joe Maddon. I can feeeeel it.

EDIT:




> press conference to announce hiring of joe maddon by cubs is planned for monday


----------



## Jeff (Nov 7, 2014)

Any thoughts on BBWAA finalists?

Surprised Kolten Wong is there


----------



## Mikaveli (Nov 17, 2014)

What the fuck Braves


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2014)

The Marlins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 17, 2014)

Marlins


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 18, 2014)

So i did the math and based on the reported contract value for Giancarlo Stanton, if he were to play every single regular season game, and averaging out the time of the games to a 3-hour game for all 162 games of the year, Stanton would be paid at an hourly rate of approx $55K an hour.


----------



## Windowgazer (Nov 18, 2014)

With that contract, Stanton will be the only person on the Marlins side at the any given game in Miami.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 19, 2014)

Marlins figured it would just be cheaper to pay one player to play every position. That next gen moneyball in action.


----------



## Mael (Nov 24, 2014)

So the Red Sox now have their hands on Panda and Hanley Ramirez.  Dunno what to think of this as I would rather see their pitching vastly improved.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2014)

Some new Baseball deals were done.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2014)

Mael said:


> So the Red Sox now have their hands on Panda and Hanley Ramirez.  Dunno what to think of this as I would rather see their pitching vastly improved.


Offense is down across the league, so they are trying to boost it as much as they can. Hanley is a very good defensive player, Sandoval isn't as versatile & has limited range, but his bat is gold.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 5, 2014)

Yankees have signed Andrew Miller to a 4 yr deal. If they can get D. ROb back, their bullpen will look as impressive as KC's & SF Giants did last year. Think about it, Warren for the 6th, Miller the 7th, Betances the 8th & D. Rob. 9th.


----------



## Mako (Dec 9, 2014)

Miggy Montero traded to the Cubs. 
Jeff Samardzija traded to the White Sox.

LESTER NEEDS TO SIGN ALREADY.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2014)

So do Scherzer & Shields.


----------



## Windowgazer (Dec 10, 2014)

Lester to the Cubs!! Yes! This year is gonna be fun.


----------



## Mako (Dec 10, 2014)

Windowgazer said:


> Lester to the Cubs!! Yes! This year is gonna be fun.



Chicago baseball is going to be a blast. White Sox are also making some noise too. I guess this is a perfect time to invest in crosstown classic tickets.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2014)

Per Cubs history, Lester gonna be traded in 3 years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 10, 2014)

Wish we had gone for Schirzer instead 


oh well 

solid free agency for us


----------



## Legend (Dec 11, 2014)

Finally Shipped Rollins out, the rebuilding begins


----------



## Mael (Dec 11, 2014)

Lester to the Cubs...did not see that coming.

But Masterson is a Red Sox again. ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2014)

Now we signed Melky Cabrera 


man this offseason has been quite active for the White sox


----------



## Jeff (Jan 6, 2015)

Hall of Fame results out:

Johnson, Pedro, Biggio, and Smoltz in.

Piazza, Bagwell, Tim Raines not in, but probably will be.

Tony Clark, who broke my heart when he struck out in the 2004 ALCS Game 7 loss to the Boston Red Sox, will never get in.

Thoughts?  Anger?

I honestly didn't see Smoltz getting in this year.


----------



## Legend (Jan 7, 2015)

Pedroooo


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 18, 2015)

Well according to rumors mad max is close to signing for 7 years rosenthal and all them saying its the Nats and a mystery team.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 20, 2015)

Nats rumored to be considering trading Strasburg


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 20, 2015)

its just that a rumor pay it no mind until you hear something substantial.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 23, 2015)

The great Ernie Banks passed away today 



RIP, Mr. Cub.


----------



## Mako (Jan 24, 2015)

"Let's play two!"

Rest in peace, Ernie Banks. I hope you're watching the Cubs organization with Ron Santos up there.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 25, 2015)

Ron Santos  

Ernie Banks never made it to the postseason, but he's a real fucking winner.


----------



## Mako (Feb 9, 2015)

NL West is going to be very interesting to watch this year. .

I just want March to be here already.
---
Alright Cubs, capitalize on Price next year and we're all set. If we can get Sam back, that we would be great too!


----------



## Jeff (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm waiting patiently to see Rusty Castillo.

If he succeeds with that blue whale of a contract...Cuban players may begin the exodus en masse


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 17, 2015)

Just a few more days until pitchers and catchers report.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 22, 2015)

Jeff said:


> I'm waiting patiently to see Rusty Castillo.
> 
> If he succeeds with that blue whale of a contract...Cuban players may begin the exodus en masse



They already are. Tomas is probably the superior prospect in terms of value(bat) to Castillo. There are about 8 other players who have defected or are close to establishing residency elsewhere. The market inflation is primarily due to Jose Abreu as pretty much all the guys with bat tools besides Viciedo have actually been productive hitters. A lot of people feel Hector Olivera is going to get close to Castillo money, but he seems to be an inferior prospect and he's older.

The real prize right now is Yoan Moncada. 19 year old switch hitting shortstop who is due to make his decision soon. He'll be at minimum a top 15 prospect, the consensus has him in the top 8, and he'll command 30-50 million. The team that signs him will have to pay double due to the international spending rules. I think that's the white whale of contracts just because he's going to be in A-ball making 30-50 mil while his


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 22, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> The real prize right now is Yoan Moncada. 19 year old switch hitting shortstop who is due to make his decision soon. He'll be at minimum a top 15 prospect, the consensus has him in the top 8, and he'll command 30-50 million. The team that signs him will have to pay double due to the international spending rules. I think that's the white whale of contracts just because he's going to be in A-ball making 30-50 mil while his



Which teams are going after him?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 25, 2015)

So, what are the chances of the Marlins being good this year?


----------



## Jeff (Feb 25, 2015)

Well NL East is a fucking pile of shit so it's not out of the question for them not to finish in the cellar.  Nats rotation is solid but it just is...so, SO solid on paper that you kind of question if it really is solid.  Maybe it's just the Cavs Effect on me looking at talent on paper and just having my doubts.

In the meantime...I love how all Yankees fans are shitting on A-Rod.  Like I mean I know his blue whale carcass of a contract has been used consistently as an excuse for the excess years that supposedly doomed the Yankees in the late early '00s but come on.  He pens a handwritten letter of apology and comes to spring training early and people are like "alright, go get your fucking shinebox".  I don't like the guy, but I will not shit on him if he can provide a .250/.320/.500 or so stat-line and play somewhat competent D at 1B if they do put him there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 28, 2015)

hoping that Samarzdja turns out to be a solid 2nd starter with Sale as Ace 


I want to win the division again


----------



## Jeff (Feb 28, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> hoping that Samarzdja turns out to be a solid 2nd starter with Sale as Ace
> 
> 
> I want to win the division again



Speaking of Sale, you guys really dodged a bullet here



> Chris Sale out at least 3 weeks
> 
> GLENDALE, Ariz. -- Chicago White Sox ace Chris Sale suffered a foot injury in an accident at his home and will miss at least three weeks of preparation time for the regular season.
> 
> Sale suffered an avulsion fracture to the lateral side of his right foot Friday at his spring training residence in Arizona, but the pitcher declined to reveal how the injury happened.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 1, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Speaking of Sale, you guys really dodged a bullet here



Indeed we did although injuries in Chicago are piling up so I'm just frustrated about it


----------



## Vespy89 (Mar 2, 2015)

spring training games start tommorrow i think.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 4, 2015)

Phillies lost to a DII college team 

And A-Rod apparently lost to a robot


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 5, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Phillies lost to a DII college team
> 
> And A-Rod apparently lost to a robot



wait what?


----------



## Jeff (Mar 5, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait what?



 (albeit with only three potential players who will make the team after spring, the rest are shit)



> Well, you know,? Sandberg said, asked if it was embarrassing to lose to a college team, ?it kind of shows where we?re at as far as seeing players and workouts and seeing the work that needs to be done. I think it just emphasizes that.?
> 
> Chase Utley, Ryan Howard, Carlos Ruiz and other Phillies veterans never touched the field, but the youngest player on the field for the Phils (Odubel Herrera, who was born Dec. 29, 1991) was older than every player on the Spartans. They also have years of professional experience in the Minor Leagues?.
> 
> ?You just get some of the cobwebs out,? Sandberg said. ?It kind of shows after some practices where we?re at on certain things.?







> Facing a 90 mph pitching machine known as ?Iron Mike,? A-Rod went 0-for-2, grounding out to third base on the second pitch he saw, then lofting the first pitch of his next at-bat to right field for a routine fly out.
> 
> He was hardly the only player flummoxed by ?Iron Mike,? as Mark Teixeira, Didi Gregorius, Brian McCann, Jacoby Ellsbury, Stephen Drew and Garrett Jones combined to go 0-for-10. Chris Young had a single in the scrimmage, though he was also the lone hitter to strike out against the machine


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 11, 2015)

Marcus Stroman out for year with torn ACL


----------



## Mael (Mar 11, 2015)

Lol fuck A-Rod. 

Shocked to see Boston's pitching so...efficient.  It's been only 5 games in Spring Training yes but still a likeable sign.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 11, 2015)

Alex Anthopoulos looks like shit lol.

Not sure if he is intentionally going with the Brian Cashman "If this fucks up someone is gonna kill me with a brick" look, but this was the year things clicked for the Blue Jays.  Could have potentially got the pennant too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 3, 2015)

I expect the Sox to contend this season


----------



## Kuya (Apr 3, 2015)

It's an odd numbered year meaning this season is a wash and Giants win in 2016.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 5, 2015)

Yeah would be pretty amazed if the Giants make the postseason this year.

Unless the Dodgers implode...which I never rule out these days.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 5, 2015)

it all begins tommorrow.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2015)

Cubs starting off on the right foot, Lester looking hittable and fucking shit ass offense lol.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 6, 2015)

i expect shit ass offense from my team as well.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 6, 2015)

Lost to the Mets


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 7, 2015)

not our best effort today these first few weeks will be a struggle.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 7, 2015)

Offense didn't look like they were meshing well.

Can say the same about the Yanks too, but ah.

First game of the season.  I'm hopeful.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 7, 2015)

Dodgers magic number down to 161


----------



## Jeff (Apr 8, 2015)

As the Giants have proven, that number could very well be only 84 

Braves offense killed Latos today haha, man those Marlins are sure entertaining.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Yeah would be pretty amazed if the Giants make the postseason this year.
> 
> Unless the Dodgers implode...which I never rule out these days.



We've been hit with the injury bug hard already, I don't see us making it this year. Plus the Dodgers are just STACKED.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, fairly good opening series against the D-Backs.  I think the entire roster is hitting over .300 lol save for Blanco and Maxwell who will get bounced as soon as Pence is available.  Otherwise, probably won't keep pace but it's hopeful.  Good to see Aoki hitting well at the top of the line-up.

Only loss was taken by Vogelsong, suppose he will rebound.  He's not that shit lol.

Meantime Yankees finally showing some life.  Lucky A-Rod struck out with the bases loaded while we were ahead, or else someone would have fucking killed him by now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 9, 2015)

Adrian Gonzalez on pace to hit 270 home runs.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

Yankees/Red Sox in the Bronx starting their series from tomorrow.

Probably take one of the three.  Fucking shit ass pitching.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2015)

starting the season 1-4  

Detroit with their shenanigans


----------



## Jeff (Apr 13, 2015)

Yankees look like pure shit consumed more shit and shit out shit.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 13, 2015)

Started the season 2-4 heh we suck


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 13, 2015)

A-Rod is the Yankees best hitter right now.


----------



## Mako (Apr 13, 2015)

Is this real? Am I dreaming? Alcantara and the walk-off. I'm glad baseball is back. 4-2 and feeling so good right now.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 14, 2015)

This has been a crazy first week man.

NL East looks like this: Braves, Mets, Phillies, NATIONALS, Mar...oh well yeah Marlins.  Holy shit the Nats offense looks dull.  Scherzer theoretically batting better than 80% of the starting lineup.  Harper, Taylor and Zimmerman striking out 50% of their ABs 

Yankees closed out Orioles today.  Feeling cautiously optimistic that like Tiger Woods, A-Rod will rise from the ashes and people will STILL hate him.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 14, 2015)

How about that Pinch hit Grand slam by 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Stephen Drew














?


----------



## Jeff (Apr 14, 2015)

Always thought Stephen Drew looked like Norm MacDonald


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 14, 2015)

geez 2-6 just playing like utter trash right now.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 15, 2015)

Ian Desmond is such a crap fielder  6 errors in 8 games, that's utterly pitiful.

Strasburg got owned too.  I had such high hopes for your Nats this year too


----------



## Metalmarsh89 (Apr 16, 2015)

Go Reds!

But my expectations are not too high this season.


----------



## Kuya (Apr 16, 2015)

giants fucking suck 

we always start off slow and aren't ever really special during the regular season


----------



## Jeff (Apr 16, 2015)

ESPN Sportscenter today after Yankees lost to Orioles because fucking Chris Davis:



> Yankees played three Division series to start the season, and lost all of them.





I don't really miss Jeter though.  Sure I miss actually fielding a team that didn't make me want to eat Panda Express so I get diarrhea and spend a day crying out my emotions on the toilet...but I mean we could be worse than 3 -6.  We could be the Nats .


----------



## Mako (Apr 16, 2015)

Kevin Pillar's wall climb catch was unbelievable yesterday. 

and

I can't wait for the Cubs to call up Kris Bryant soon. Let's get him to work on 3B.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 16, 2015)

A lot of defensive gems this season so far.


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you enjoy taking pot shots against my Nats Jeff? we are missing Span and Rendon 2 pretty big pieces to the offense.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 16, 2015)

Good win for them today though


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 17, 2015)

its early Jeff lets see where we both are come all-star break i bet you rep that my team will have a better record then yours.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 17, 2015)

I have so little confidence in my Yankees that I can't even bring myself to considering that bet


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 17, 2015)

Sox need to fire Ventura


----------



## Mako (Apr 19, 2015)

Oh Jon Lester. Poor guy is probably getting ridiculed to the bone for that glove toss.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 20, 2015)

What do you guys think about the recent incidents regarding the...rather blatant take-out slides into second by Fat, Useless Panda and Brett Lawrie?

It's kind of a dick move but it is "part of the game", same like Chris Paul's dick moves he relies on daily.  But I mean if that did somehow messed up Escobar a lot it could be the end of a team's season.  And they are pretty much defenseless.  There aren't many home plate collisions these days too.


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2015)

^ I find it awful. I just saw a replay of the Brett slide. He completely missed the base on his slide, poor Escobar. Many players are taught to disrupt the play and I hate it. Is it really worth potentially injuring someone for a simple play, especially at the beginning of the season?

And also, fuck Joe West and Motte.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 22, 2015)

Glad he didn't miss any time, but it shouldn't be "oh well he's fine so it completely justifies doing it again" I'm sort of hoping for a major SS, like say Andrelton Simmons, getting blind-sided by some two-bit, shit-tier player and see what happens then.

Most sports protect their players from this anyway, except well I guess hockey isn't that tough on it considering. Or rugby, because it's rugby.


----------



## Mako (Apr 23, 2015)

Christ. That tension between the Royals and White Sox in today's game. Not a smart move by Ventura. Should've kept that mouth shut. He should've been ejected too. Samardzija sure knows how to knock people out.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 24, 2015)

Well the Royals have been thugs this season


----------



## Jeff (Apr 26, 2015)

Robin Ventura did a great job of hiding his inferiority complex after being headlocked by an old-as-hell Nolan Ryan

Until now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2015)

Robin's a bitch 

at least Samarjzda decided to kick some ass and Sale too 


also we kicked the Royal's teeth in


----------



## Jeff (Apr 30, 2015)

White Sox vs. Orioles played in front of empty stadium today.

Not something both teams aren't already familiar doing the last five years (well except last year for the Orioles)


----------



## Mako (May 1, 2015)

That Orioles and Sox game in Baltimore was fun. Birds were taking advantage of poor Samardzija. White Sox games aren't _that bad_ at the Cell. Sure it's never filled, but hey, the people there are really friendly. It would've been a different story if I wore my Cubs jersey during a crosstown classic.


----------



## Jeff (May 2, 2015)

It was well worth my hassles wearing a Yankees shirt to Fenway when the Yankees weren't even playing there.  Some overweight Boston guy stood up from nearly fifteen rows behind me and yelled:

"A-FRAUD SUCKS DIIIIICK"

And I turned around and yelled back "I KNOW"

And that fat guy sort of nodded his head in agreement and sat down.

Boston lost anyway


----------



## Mako (May 2, 2015)

Gotta love Red Sox and Yankees rivalry. I've always wanted to visit Boston and join them to sing Sweet Caroline. One day I'll actually do it.


----------



## Jeff (May 6, 2015)

I went a year or two after they tore down the old Yankee Stadium...new one doesn't feel as great.  But Fenway was somehow extremely majestic in its sort of shitty glory.  Not the newest place in the world, but like any old arena or stadium it just carries so much history with it.  Definitely worth going to hear "Shipping off to Boston" on the bagpipes and yelling at Josh Beckett with Red Sox fans that he sucks


----------



## Mako (May 9, 2015)

^ Alright. Now on my bucket list. I'll be watching a Yankees and Red Sox game. Maybe I should watch a series and root for each team. I can't wait for the reactions.

And here I was thinking that no one can be worse than Marmol. Then I remember Edwin Jackson and Strop. 

Jackson was sent in today. This fucker walked the two batters, then the third batter earned a 2 RBI with a double. He was replaced by Cake. Just kill me. Jackson only lasted 3 batters. This bullpen needs more than this clown.

Russell, I love you man, but please don't get scared of the ball. That's what mitts are for.

Atta boy, Kris Bryant. Welcome to the bigs, I hope you get even more comfy and more HRs. Now if only the rest of the lineup can string hits, instead of a random distribution of hits in different innings.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 10, 2015)

Jeff said:


> White Sox vs. Orioles played in front of empty stadium today.
> 
> Not something both teams aren't already familiar doing the last five years (well except last year for the Orioles)



For sox it's more than five years


----------



## Vespy89 (May 10, 2015)

Finally getting it going now 17-15 on the year.


----------



## Mako (May 13, 2015)

Thank you Familiar, for the walk-off walk.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 13, 2015)

damn what a bad night for DC sports wiz and Caps both lose but Nats win strange i guess i'm here now until the Nats break my heart.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2015)

At least Harper is going great for you guys.  Kind of sad to see Strasburg floundering, but he really needs time to get back into a fighting shape.  That last game was painful to watch.

And the funny thing is a lot of ESPN-ers were apparently optimistic his return would be good.  The rate at which they picked the Nats to win that game was like 80%+


----------



## Vespy89 (May 14, 2015)

its still early plenty of time for him to get right the NL east is weak.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2015)

White Sox finally turning it around with their last two 10+ K performances of Quintana and Sale. Albeit it's against Milwaukee but I'll take it


----------



## Jeff (May 15, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> its still early plenty of time for him to get right the NL east is weak.





But damn Fister 7 ER in 2 IP 



Dean Ambrose said:


> White Sox finally turning it around with their last two 10+ K performances of Quintana and Sale. Albeit it's against Milwaukee but I'll take it



AL Central is really up for the taking.  No clear team really taking control...everyone looks vulnerable as fuck


----------



## Vespy89 (May 15, 2015)

yeah last night was a dud


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2015)

Jeff said:


> AL Central is really up for the taking.  No clear team really taking control...everyone looks vulnerable as fuck



Nah it's between Royals and Tigers.


We have a strong bullpen but we need a decent fourth and fifth and for Shark to not suck 


Plus our bats need to wake up


----------



## Jeff (May 16, 2015)

After the shellacking the Royals gave the Yanks, I'm now inclined to agree


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2015)

Royals will find a way to choke at the end of the season though 


Just like Detroit


----------



## Jeff (May 16, 2015)

Gonna be who choksondik the most


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Gonna be who choksondik the most



That's easy...........New York Yankees do 


or is it the Boston Red Sox?


----------



## Jeff (May 17, 2015)

Yankees are about 10 wins over their predicted win total before the season started, so if they do choke on dick it will be a really big dick that was waiting for its chance all along.

The AL East is something of a joke too, which is sad.  Really is there a "power" division in baseball anymore like the AL East was 2 - 3 seasons ago?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 17, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Yankees are about 10 wins over their predicted win total before the season started, so if they do choke on dick it will be a really big dick that was waiting for its chance all along.
> 
> The AL East is something of a joke too, which is sad.  Really is there a "power" division in baseball anymore like the AL East was 2 - 3 seasons ago?



AL central has four out of five teams over .500 






Sox are on fiyah!


----------



## Vespy89 (May 17, 2015)

Harper is on fire hit another homer today as we took 3 of 4 from the Padre's


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2015)

Harper is on roids 




Kidding the guy had a bad slump last year but good to see he's back.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 18, 2015)

he is finally healthy the dude has massive pop we scored 10 runs again today.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2015)

Nice. Your offense is starting to come around.


----------



## Jeff (May 18, 2015)

Pleased with Harper because I bought his shirt when I went to see the Nats in DC a few years back when he was a rookie.

Man, Kolten Wong making Hawaii proud recently.  Gotta vote for him for the All-Star Game.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2015)

Kolten Wong? 

What's he been doing this season?


----------



## Jeff (May 18, 2015)

Oh just this:

[YOUTUBE]5SeT4jhBHuI[/YOUTUBE]

and this

[YOUTUBE]Oj6hbZbKKkQ[/YOUTUBE]

While batting over .300 with 5 HRs and 18 RBIs

Easily top 3 2Bs in the NL behind maybe Kendrick and Joe Panik because Panik is arguably a better fielder with better range.   and well he's from Hawaii.

Also I played baseball with him and almost struck him out once when we were 10


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Oh just this:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]5SeT4jhBHuI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



apparently playback isn't available here 

Wow that's pretty good stats


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 18, 2015)

Six game winning streak for the White sox


----------



## Jeff (May 19, 2015)

Nice walk off today


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 19, 2015)

Thanks man 


won last four series and are now above .500 


Fighting our way back


----------



## Vespy89 (May 20, 2015)

back on top of the NL east


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 21, 2015)

back to being losers


----------



## Jeff (May 24, 2015)

Wore my 2009 World Series Champions Yankees shirt to Costco today.

Everything was cool until I got in line and turned around.

This tall ass guy (I'm short so maybe he's just average height..but he was imposing) was behind me and wearing a Boston Red Sox 2013 Champions T-shirt.

We met eyes and he gave me the biggest shit-eating grin ever...like he knew the various ways he could put me down and just decided to be the bigger man


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Wore my 2009 World Series Champions Yankees shirt to Costco today.
> 
> Everything was cool until I got in line and turned around.
> 
> ...



Shit man that last line is so very punny


----------



## Jeff (May 24, 2015)

In the meantime, Yankees has been getting pummeled by the Rangers so I'm picking against them for my Streak for the Cash on ESPN which most likely means they will win today.  The things I sacrifice for my Yanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 24, 2015)

Jeff said:


> In the meantime, Yankees has been getting pummeled by the Rangers so I'm picking against them for my Streak for the Cash on ESPN which most likely means they will win today.  The things I sacrifice for my Yanks



why would you sacrifice cash for a team? 

I'd turn on my team if it meant a chance at a lot of money 

White sox or for your instance your Yanks aren't gonna pay your bills or give you money to spend


----------



## Jeff (May 26, 2015)

It's not paid it's free lol just if you make a streak of 20 you win like a sweet $5000 or so.


----------



## Gibbs (May 26, 2015)

That was a feel good victory yesterday. 14-1 defeating KC.


----------



## Jeff (May 26, 2015)

Yeah generally a victory is a victory but beating up Guthrie for 11 runs in one inning really brings out my sadistic side


----------



## Mako (May 26, 2015)

Addison Russell, I love you. Now if only the rest of the lineup can string hits, that would be great.


----------



## Gibbs (May 27, 2015)

Another good game by the Yankees. Starting to turn it around. Time to reclaim the AL East.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 27, 2015)

Jeff said:


> It's not paid it's free lol just if you make a streak of 20 you win like a sweet $5000 or so.




yeah but I mean say that you know you'll get the 5000 but you must pick your Yanks to lose... Would you do it?


----------



## Jeff (May 28, 2015)

Hell yeah I've already picked against them 3 - 4 times including that game they got destroyed by the Rangers


----------



## Vespy89 (May 28, 2015)

mad max struck out 13 Cubs last night god damn he is good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 28, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Hell yeah I've already picked against them 3 - 4 times including that game they got destroyed by the Rangers



oh I thought you were a mad man but I see you know well


----------



## Jeff (May 29, 2015)

I've been a Yankees fan my whole life so I am fairly in-tune with when the Yanks are gonna get railed up the ass by a hot offense 

Or just railed up the ass in general.

Also Tanaka is lying about his arm; he's Japanese and they never admit to being in pain in fear of great shame.  I don't say this in a racist way because I literally know of instances when my Japanese friends would do such a thing to avoid great shame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2015)

I know how it feels to have teams rail my Sox up the ass


----------



## Mako (Jun 17, 2015)

My Cubs doing work today. Bullpen and lineup did incredibly well. Great job making up the loss yesterday. I like the new guy a lot.

Schwarber, Rizzo, and Bryant are going to wreak havoc holy shit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2015)

Chris Sale has been amazing


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 4, 2015)

I don't post much but I have to let it out how happy I am that my Boston Red Sox won a game today. Clay Buchholz is starting to come around which is good for us. Our starting pitching has been terrible. 

Whenever Porcello or Miley start I can barely watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 4, 2015)

I know that feeling. Whenever John Danks pitches


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 5, 2015)

Tell Rodon to throw lights out for me today. I need you guys to sweep baltimore. If you could take care of the jay's too that would be great.

7 games out in the AL East.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2015)

meccaBD said:


> Tell Rodon to throw lights out for me today. I need you guys to sweep baltimore. If you could take care of the jay's too that would be great.
> 
> 7 games out in the AL East.



Never mind we got rekted


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 5, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Never mind we got rekted



I just saw the highlights. I understand what it feels like to get rekted by the O's. 

Red Sox got another win thanks to Hanley Rameriez. We are 7-3 out of our last 10 games. We can't hit .500 by the all star break but we can come close!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2015)

meccaBD said:


> I just saw the highlights. I understand what it feels like to get rekted by the O's.
> 
> Red Sox got another win thanks to Hanley Rameriez. We are 7-3 out of our last 10 games. We can't hit .500 by the all star break but we can come close!



.


Good luck, Monday will be a special matchup between Master vs Apprentice.

Mark vs Chris 


I hate saying this but I hope we clobber Mark


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 5, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> .
> 
> 
> Good luck, Monday will be a special matchup between Master vs Apprentice.
> ...



It will be interesting to see if Chris beats Pedro's record with 9 straight games with 10 plus strike outs. He is having an awesome year. 

I miss the Red Sox Pedro era.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 5, 2015)

meccaBD said:


> It will be interesting to see if Chris beats Pedro's record with 9 straight games with 10 plus strike outs. He is having an awesome year.
> 
> I miss the Red Sox Pedro era.



I'm hoping he does 

our lone bright accomplishment in a horrible season 


Yeah I loved Pedro's delivery, his mechanics, and his stuff. I"m not a red sox fan but I always enjoyed the small highlights of his games.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 6, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm hoping he does
> 
> our lone bright accomplishment in a horrible season
> 
> ...



I agree. His delivery was one of the coolest ever. He had a great stare down too. 

The windup is kind of a forgotten art. I don't know if it's just me but everyone seems to throw from the stretch nowadays.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 6, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> I agree. His delivery was one of the coolest ever. He had a great stare down too.
> 
> The windup is kind of a forgotten art. I don't know if it's just me but everyone seems to throw from the stretch nowadays.



Yep he was one of the GOATS.

The other one being Randy fucking Johnson. My lord his stuff was sick


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 7, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep he was one of the GOATS.
> 
> The other one being Randy fucking Johnson. My lord his stuff was sick



Not only did Randy have great pitches but he threw so hard. Even in his later years as a dback he still killed it. The mid 90's to the early 2000's had so many GOAT pitchers. 

I would do anything for my team to have a starting rotation like Maddoux, Smoltz and Glavine of that era.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> Not only did Randy have great pitches but he threw so hard. Even in his later years as a dback he still killed it. The mid 90's to the early 2000's had so many GOAT pitchers.
> 
> I would do anything for my team to have a starting rotation like Maddoux, Smoltz and Glavine of that era.



Dear god every time I saw him pitch as a kid I was in shock 


Oh yeah they were lethal together 


Atlanta sure got lucky


----------



## Mako (Jul 7, 2015)

We actually won two games against the Cards. Godbless this team. Two wins away from catching up to the Pirates.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 7, 2015)

I hope Pirates and Cubs make it and Cards don't 


As a White sox fan I root for Pittsburgh. Liked them since before they got good


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 8, 2015)

Gardner deserves a spot in the All-star game.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 8, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Gardner deserves a spot in the All-star game.



I agree and thats coming from a Sox fan. 

Porcello won a game for us tonight... And he only gave up two runs... It's a miracle!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 9, 2015)

so mecha you're welcome on the Jays and Orioles


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2015)

With Alex Gordon down and out, that may just provide Gardner/Cespedes the guaranteed spot.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 9, 2015)

*Gardner subs for Gordon on AL All-Star roster*



Source:


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 10, 2015)

Who would you rather have as an outfielder? Ted Williams or Willie Mays?


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 10, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so mecha you're welcome on the Jays and Orioles



I know you guys pulled through thank you! What was it 2 out of 3 for both series? 

I don't know what go into my sox but they are winning games and I love it. 

Anyone feel bummed about the home run derby? Every year it seems like they will take anyone willing. It use to be such a big deal and it's bums me out that it's not the same anymore.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> I know you guys pulled through thank you! What was it 2 out of 3 for both series?
> 
> I don't know what go into my sox but they are winning games and I love it.
> 
> Anyone feel bummed about the home run derby? Every year it seems like they will take anyone willing. It use to be such a big deal and it's bums me out that it's not the same anymore.



Yes  


Your Sox found their groove like mine did 


Yeah I think it's because there's less big names in it now.


Plus all the power hitters are still kinda young.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Who would you rather have as an outfielder? Ted Williams or Willie Mays?



 Tough question, I guess I'd go Willie Mays.


Ted was a great hitter but I'm not sure he was that amazing in the outfield.


Willie on the other hand was fantastic.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 12, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Who would you rather have as an outfielder? Ted Williams or Willie Mays?



Ted Williams for sure. He was so clutch. One of the best hitters to ever swing a bat. He could have put up better numbers too but he lost 5 years of his career to World War 2 and Korea. 

Willie's numbers are all better except for average but he had a longer career. I am also biased because to me Ted is god.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2015)

but he referred to just in the outfield  

I don't believe Ted is better than Willie when it comes to defense.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but he referred to just in the outfield
> 
> I don't believe Ted is better than Willie when it comes to defense.



If it's strictly defense then Willie is the obvious winner. He has the most gold gloves ever by an outfielder with 12. Impressive.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 12, 2015)

Yeah cause if he meant hitting I'd definitely go Ted over Willie.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 17, 2015)

What about the total package?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah if total package I'd go with Ted Williams over Willie Mayes.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 24, 2015)

My sox are officially the worst record in the AL. 

I really hope we end up with some starting pitching before the 31st. If we don't it's going to be a looooong season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 24, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> My sox are officially the worst record in the AL.
> 
> I really hope we end up with some starting pitching before the 31st. If we don't it's going to be a looooong season.



You better mean the White sox cause if not , get out of here


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 25, 2015)

A-Rod having a three home run night.


----------



## Legend (Jul 25, 2015)

Imma miss Hamels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> A-Rod having a three home run night.



he's back on the roids 



Legend said:


> Imma miss Hamels



Who did he get traded to?


----------



## Legend (Jul 26, 2015)

No trade yet


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 26, 2015)

Cueto traded to the Royals


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 26, 2015)

Vespy89 said:


> Cueto traded to the Royals



My feelings ........
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Royals are looking to get the gold this year. Cueto is a piece of thee puzzle.


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> he's back on the roids


Prove it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 27, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Prove it



 The fact he hit that many home runs? 


You can't ever go back to thinking A-rod isn't doing juice especially when he's hitting like his former self


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 28, 2015)

You never know Dean. Teixeira was horrible last year what with his injuries and not being fully recovered/well rested. It's a testament to the talent & body condition of the player. A year's rest did wondrous healing to his body.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jul 28, 2015)

hmm well we got papelbon so our bullpen is better i guess?


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2015)

The Purge Begins


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 28, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> You never know Dean. Teixeira was horrible last year what with his injuries and not being fully recovered/well rested. It's a testament to the talent & body condition of the player. A year's rest did wondrous healing to his body.



Yeah but at the same time steroids tend to heal players better than surgery and faster too. It's hard not to assume roids when someone is a known cheater.

Maybe you are right and he's probably just healed up but man if you can't tell me you aren't a little suspect of his new found hitting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 29, 2015)

White sox actually on a six game winning streak and aren't far back from a WC spot. 


I still don't think they'll pull off a playoff run but if the Sox win today and tomorrow against Boston I'd like to see them go for it and keep Shark.


----------



## Legend (Jul 29, 2015)

The Trade has gone through


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2015)

Sox now at 7 game winning streak


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 30, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Sox now at 7 game winning streak



Dean why?


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 31, 2015)

Take that Dean! Against Chris too!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> Take that Dean! Against Chris too!



Don't worry I expected this


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 31, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't worry I expected this



So did I. We can only win one game a series. 

Well my sox seemed to have done absolutely nothing by the trade deadline. It's not fair. I wanted Cueto or David Price. Hell I would have even taken Hamels. We need starting pitching that bad. It's gonna be a long 2nd half for me.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 31, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> So did I. We can only win one game a series.
> 
> Well my sox seemed to have done absolutely nothing by the trade deadline. It's not fair. I wanted Cueto or David Price. Hell I would have even taken Hamels. We need starting pitching that bad. It's gonna be a long 2nd half for me.



Well same for my Sox as well but that's cause they are a damn mystery to solve


----------



## Detective (Aug 3, 2015)

FOR THE FIRST TIME IN ESSENTIALLY 20 YEARS, MY FUCKING BLUE JAYS HAVE A SHOT AT THE PLAYOFFS

MY FUCKING EMOTIONS RIGHT NOW


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 3, 2015)

Well it's not over yet Detective


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 5, 2015)

Dean Ambrose a Red Sox fan, right?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 5, 2015)

No White sox fan.


Mecha is Red Sox fan.


----------



## Windowgazer (Aug 6, 2015)

The Cubs are finally playing in games that matters in August.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 6, 2015)

Severino looked solid last night. Just couldn't get much done against the Knuckleballer.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2015)

FUCK YOU STEPHEN A. SMITH

FUCK YOU YANKEES

DEM JAYS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 7, 2015)

Dem roided Yankees


----------



## Detective (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Bubblegums (Aug 9, 2015)

Blue Jays just got Cliff Pennington in a trade. The rich gets richer.


----------



## Detective (Aug 9, 2015)

GET FUCKED YANKEES


----------



## mechaBD (Aug 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> GET FUCKED YANKEES



I agree. I hope you guys take the division. If my sox don't have a chance than I will route for anyone but the yankees.


I just wanna get through this embarrassing season and


----------



## Windowgazer (Aug 9, 2015)

Cubs swept the Giants. 3.5 ahead of SF in the second WC spot but barely gain ground on the first since the Pirates swept the Dodgers. The NL Central is just too strong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm glad Chicago may have a representative in the playoffs . Good luck to your Cubbies, widow 


My white sox are terri bad


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 10, 2015)

For some stupid reason, both Ellsbury & gardner both have stopped trying to steal bases. It's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2015)

Probably cause they're trying too hard on hitting instead of just accepting their game


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 11, 2015)

My only guess about that is that they don't want to take the bat out of A-Rod's hands by leaving a base open. But say they walk A-Rod, they still have Mark Teixeira, Brian McCann & Beltran afterword to deal with. I don't see why they should not be stealing.


----------



## Windowgazer (Aug 11, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm glad Chicago may have a representative in the playoffs . Good luck to your Cubbies, widow
> 
> 
> My white sox are terri bad



Thanks, Dean. Let's hope the Cubs can make it far.

I'm just surprised on how bad Samardzija has been this year. I even wanted the Cubs to trade for him if the White Sox were selling. But now not so much.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2015)

Windowgazer said:


> Thanks, Dean. Let's hope the Cubs can make it far.
> 
> I'm just surprised on how bad Samardzija has been this year. I even wanted the Cubs to trade for him if the White Sox were selling. But now not so much.



He stopped trusting his offspeed stuff 

I'd still like him to come back next year but he really needs to work on his confidence.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 11, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> My only guess about that is that they don't want to take the bat out of A-Rod's hands by leaving a base open. But say they walk A-Rod, they still have Mark Teixeira, Brian McCann & Beltran afterword to deal with. I don't see why they should not be stealing.



Probably.

Are they signed long term?


----------



## mechaBD (Aug 12, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> My only guess about that is that they don't want to take the bat out of A-Rod's hands by leaving a base open. But say they walk A-Rod, they still have Mark Teixeira, Brian McCann & Beltran afterword to deal with. I don't see why they should not be stealing.



Maybe Ellsbury is still worried about his knee? I know he has been back for a stretch now but maybe he doesn't wanna push it? Joe may not want him to push it either. Gardner I don't have a theory for. With A rod and Texeira behind them maybe the extra 90 feet isn't worth the risk to them?


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 12, 2015)

Ellsbury's fielding has been phenomenal though...


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

Historically they steal less later in the year, with Ellsbury it's pretty obvious it's the knee thing, and with Gardner again he steals less post allstar break. It's a career trend for him, the top of the lineup is putrid right now. Everyone is cold at the same time. And the reason they're not stealing is because a runner on first has been as likely to score as a runner from second when A-Rod comes to the plate. This is the same for Teix too, so the risk of stealing to get into scoring position has been minimized by their ability to hit for extra bases in conjunction with the base running and speed of Ellsbury and Gardner.


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Probably.
> 
> Are they signed long term?


Ellsbury is signed through 2019 or after that IIRC
amnd Gardner just got an extension in the middle of last season


I Checked: 
Ellsbury, 2021
Gardner 2019


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Ellsbury is signed through 2019 or after that IIRC
> amnd Gardner just got an extension in the middle of last season
> 
> 
> ...



probably half assing it then


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> Historically they steal less later in the year, with Ellsbury it's pretty obvious it's the knee thing, and with Gardner again he steals less post allstar break. It's a career trend for him, the top of the lineup is putrid right now. Everyone is cold at the same time. And the reason they're not stealing is because a runner on first has been as likely to score as a runner from second when A-Rod comes to the plate. This is the same for Teix too, so the risk of stealing to get into scoring position has been minimized by their ability to hit for extra bases in conjunction with the base running and speed of Ellsbury and Gardner.



I know you're joking about the half-assing thing but they're two of the guys in the league who would probably benefit from half-assing it a little more.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

so in other words they don't need to steal because they're able to hit for doubles or stretch for triples?


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so in other words they don't need to steal because they're able to hit for doubles or stretch for triples?



Moreso because the doubles have allowed them to score from first because they have a good speed tool and great base running skill. The advantage they present at the top of the lineup is that having either of them on first is as good as having them in scoring position. The Yankees are something like 10% over the league average going from first to home.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

Interesting. I guess it isn't really an issue then if they're able to run the bases that fast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm just explaining it and why it was the way to go about things at this point they need to run more because the bats are cold, but when you're putting up 90 runs in 10 games you don't need to steal bases just because you can.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

True must be nice to have offense


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

We didn't have one for 2 years. Their's good stuff coming for the White Sox, Fulmer and Rodon have a lot of potential, combined with Sale and Quintana there's a lot to like there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> We didn't have one for 2 years. Their's good stuff coming for the White Sox, Fulmer and Rodon have a lot of potential, combined with Sale and Quintana there's a lot to like there.



Our coach Ventura is pretty bad, our hitting coaches have been awful for a long time.

Other than Jose there's been no reliable hitter and no good speed . Plus fundamentals are pretty bad.


Now if Tristan Thompson can just hit like he did in his first game in the majors then I'll like the chances.


We need a lot of help in hitting though.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 12, 2015)

Yea but if those guys perform like they should then that mitigates the need for hitting, big if though. Two wildcard spots makes it so teams that are right in the middle can be competitive all year if they excel at one thing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 12, 2015)

except now the pitching has gone down and the hitting has come back up.


This team just isn't easy to explain. They do everything bad at times
do everything good in other times.


----------



## mechaBD (Aug 13, 2015)

Still feeling the 14-6 spanking from Miami yesterday. At least we have the day off today to re group. If we cant beat the Marlins a series in Seattle does us no good either. 



Is it hockey season yet?


----------



## Mako (Aug 16, 2015)

Cubs and Sox played poorly today. If yesterday's game showcased each other's ability to hit the ball, then today's game displayed a sloppy defense from both teams. It was incredibly painful to see Soler caught in an unnecessary rundown and Arrieta making a cringe-worthy overthrow. _Come on guys. Have the mentality to snatch the top spot of the wild card at least._ Let's face it, I'd rather have the Cubs focus on top spot than focus on the Cards since they're light-years away right now.

Tyler Saladino, I like you. Poor guy was defending Q out there and showing so much passion for the game than the rest of the team. Was Hawk always this rude?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> Cubs and Sox played poorly today. If yesterday's game showcased each other's ability to hit the ball, then today's game displayed a sloppy defense from both teams. It was incredibly painful to see Soler caught in an unnecessary rundown and Arrieta making a cringe-worthy overthrow. _Come on guys. Have the mentality to snatch the top spot of the wild card at least._ Let's face it, I'd rather have the Cubs focus on top spot than focus on the Cards since they're light-years away right now.
> 
> Tyler Saladino, I like you. Poor guy was defending Q out there and showing so much passion for the game than the rest of the team. Was Hawk always this rude?



Hawk is a bitch at times.

He gets so annoyingly pro-sox that even when they make a mistake he blames the umpire or something else.

Well the Cubs are still able to keep the streak alive because they have the tools to do well.


----------



## Mako (Aug 16, 2015)

I noticed that during the past two games. Or whenever the Cubs scored, he would label it as a "gift run". I hope the Sox ends up replacing him by next season, or fixing his attitude during slow games.

--

Maaaaaaaaaaan, Chris Sale stumped our offense today. Can't blame him for getting into the groove. 7 IP and 15 Ks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 16, 2015)

Mako said:


> I noticed that during the past two games. Or whenever the Cubs scored, he would label it as a "gift run". I hope the Sox ends up replacing him by next season, or fixing his attitude during slow games.
> 
> --
> 
> Maaaaaaaaaaan, Chris Sale stumped our offense today. Can't blame him for getting into the groove. 7 IP and 15 Ks



Yeah he does that . He never gives credit to a good hit or the players wearing out the pitcher but in reverse he'll act like the Sox earn all their runs 


I kinda want him replaced as well getting tired of his put it on the board yes 


Sale is Sale 


If only the Sox could put a good team around him


----------



## Windowgazer (Aug 17, 2015)

The Cubs had no chance against Sale yesterday but I take 2 out of 3 any day. 

I really hope Javier Baez gets going on the Minors because as much as I like Starlin Castro I don't want to see him playing defense anymore. Dear god, the way he dropped that ball on second was embarrassing.

I also don't mind if the Cubs acquire Chase Utley but I don't know if the team is able to guarantee him a position as regular specially since Chris Coghlan has done well so far this year even if playing out of position.


----------



## Vespy89 (Aug 17, 2015)

My Nats are now in a downward spiral of epic nature we've lost 6 straight now


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah Vespy and with the fact of how good the  Cubs have been playing you guys better win the division otherwise you're not making the post season.


I root for Toronto as well to make it


----------



## Gibbs (Aug 23, 2015)

Severino is pitching like an Ace. Might be one of the smartest non-trade years Cashman has had. (Svy, Birdman, Refsnyder, Judge etc)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2015)

Chris Sale has a shot at 300+ k's this year 


would be great to see him achieve it .


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

THIS FUCKING JAYS OFFENSE

GREATEST OF ALL TIME????



*P.S:* FUCK YOU YANKEES


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

The World Series if they can win the division, and continue on this pace, tbh


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2015)

well to be fair it is the weakest AL it's been in a while 

Royals might be the only obstacle for Toronto


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)

Jays smashed the Royals for 3 of 4, in that series 4 weeks ago

And that was with shitty Umping going against us all series long, including the Sanchez ejection despite the Royals hitting Donaldson like 3 times that game


----------



## Detective (Aug 23, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 23, 2015)

Detective said:


> Jays smashed the Royals for 3 of 4, in that series 4 weeks ago
> 
> And that was with shitty Umping going against us all series long, including the Sanchez ejection despite the Royals hitting Donaldson like 3 times that game



Gewd gewd 



Rather see you guys make the WS than bandwagon Royal city


----------



## Detective (Aug 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]E9jaMJvYNq0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2015)

You hurt me with that video Detective


----------



## Detective (Aug 29, 2015)

Dean



Also:


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2015)

Sale ( our only star and hope) gets rekted 


also holy shit that offense


----------



## Detective (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 29, 2015)

Lazy umpire just jogging lazily


----------



## Windowgazer (Aug 31, 2015)

Oh my god, Arrieta is so gooood. Thank you so much, Orioles, for giving that guy away for almost nothing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 31, 2015)

Orioles are probably crying


----------



## Mako (Sep 11, 2015)

Too broke to buy another jersey right now, especially now that playoffs are almost here. I think I'm just gonna alter my old Soriano jersey to say Schwarber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 11, 2015)

Hey hey hey you can't go cheap


----------



## Mako (Sep 11, 2015)

Sacrifices have to be made to keep myself emotionally and financially satisfied. 

Duck tape works in a time of need.


----------



## Detective (Sep 12, 2015)

FUCK YOU YANKEES

BOW DOWN TO THE GOAT BOATS OF THE AL EAST


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 12, 2015)

Mako said:


> Sacrifices have to be made to keep myself emotionally and financially satisfied.
> 
> Duck tape works in a time of need.



I know that feeling 



The only good thing about the Sox is the ticket prices 


I went one day where they were a dollar


----------



## Mako (Sep 13, 2015)

Dammit, Rondon. Just goddammit. Every time Strop or Rondon steps onto the mound, my heart sinks. Relievers and closers need to work on their damn spots, it's killing us. Especially Grimm. Strong 2-3 SOs, he just needs to learn how to work under pressure more often. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I know that feeling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the parking. I remember going to a Sox games years ago and we found parking relatively cheap and close by to the stadium. It takes us 30 minutes to an hour just to find a decent parking near Wrigley.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2015)

Mako said:


> Dammit, Rondon. Just goddammit. Every time Strop or Rondon steps onto the mound, my heart sinks. Relievers and closers need to work on their damn spots, it's killing us. Especially Grimm. Strong 2-3 SOs, he just needs to learn how to work under pressure more often.
> 
> 
> 
> And the parking. I remember going to a Sox games years ago and we found parking relatively cheap and close by to the stadium. It takes us 30 minutes to an hour just to find a decent parking near Wrigley.



Wrigleyville is awesome yet so packed all the time


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 13, 2015)

Pirates are closing in on the Cardinals only 2.5 games back now in the NL central so that might come down to the last day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 13, 2015)

I have two teams I hope win if either gets eliminated post season


Pirates and Cubs.



in the AL if both those teams are gone I root for Toronto


----------



## Mako (Sep 16, 2015)

Oh boy. Alexei Ramirez pitched better than Samardzija last night. I now understand why my dad loves Alexei.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 16, 2015)

Samardzija is gone after this season. Honestly last year was a fluke and we fell for it.


----------



## Mako (Sep 17, 2015)

I feel bad for the Shark. Didn't he grow up as a Sox fan?

EDIT: I wish Kang a speedy recovery.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 17, 2015)

Yeah he did. Which sucks that he hasn't performed that well this season. I'd like to see maybe one more year since we do need RHP .


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 23, 2015)

RIP Yogi Berra


----------



## Detective (Sep 23, 2015)

FUCK YOU YANKEES


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2015)

Blue Jays on a mission 


Only team I know that's playing as good is the Cubs.




Mean while on shit island


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 23, 2015)

Toronto has the umps in their pockets,


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 23, 2015)

> Bailey's (pitch in question is the one with the 5 on to it):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5 & 5 both basically in the same location. One called a ball, one called a strike.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 23, 2015)

can I ask you something? Are you a Yankees fan?


----------



## Mako (Sep 24, 2015)

I hope it's Cubs vs. Blue Jays. Make it happen. Price vs. Arrieta (would pay big bucks for the rotation to match this). oh god


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 24, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> can I ask you something? Are you a Yankees fan?



Yes I am.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 24, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Yes I am.





Cool. Not like the Yankees ever get favored.

You know like that interference catch that costed Baltimore the game?


----------



## Mako (Sep 26, 2015)

I LOVE YOU, ATHLETICS.


----------



## Windowgazer (Sep 26, 2015)

Cubs lost and they still celebrated after the game lol I love that time.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 26, 2015)

i would really like the curse to be broken this year but them pirates will be tough to beat at PNC park october 7th


----------



## Detective (Sep 26, 2015)

FINALLY

FINALLY

FINALLY

MY FUCKING BLUE JAYS ARE BACK TO THE PLAYOFFS

23 FUCKING YEARS SINCE THEY WON THE WORLD SERIES


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2015)

Cubs can beat Pirates. I just don't know if they can beat Cards when it comes to the post season.


Jays haven't been in the playoffs in a long while as well so honestly we'll see if the new blood takes over or if the vets take the kids to school


----------



## Windowgazer (Sep 27, 2015)

I think the Cubs can beat the Cardinals easier than the Pirates. Cardinals have a lot of injuries specially in their starting pitching. Add to that that the Cubs have hit guys like Lynn and Wacha very well during the season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2015)

again the reason I say they can easily lose is due to experience. Counting out the Cardinals is a very arrogant thing to say .

Yeah you guys kicked their asses in the regular season but playoffs is a whole different monster.


----------



## Windowgazer (Sep 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> again the reason I say they can easily lose is due to experience. Counting out the Cardinals is a very arrogant thing to say .
> 
> Yeah you guys kicked their asses in the regular season but playoffs is a whole different monster.



I said that it would be easier but not that it was gonna be easy at all. The Cardinals are still a great team, one that will be tough to beat anyways. The last series that the Cubs and the Cardinals played it is a testament of that. However, the Cardinals do have a bunch of weaknesses. Their bullpen is very good (elite, you might say) and their offense is good as well, but their pitching is legitimate weak spot considering that they don't have a true ace like the Cubs and the Pirates have. Add to that that the offense of the Cubs and the Pirates match very well against their pitching.

I wouldn't put too much stock on the experience factor. The Royals, for example, lacked experience and only lost the last game of the World Series mainly because of Bumgarner doing something historic. The Marlins in 2003 were a pretty young team as well and they won the WS. I could go on and on, but the point is that experience, when it comes to baseball, is an overrated element.


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for the win Dean


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

JAYS NOW WITH THE BEST RECORD IN THE AL

FUCK YOU YANKEES

DONGERSON WITH THE WALK-OFF FUCK YOU HOME RUN IN THE BOTTOM OF THE 9TH


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kcVQ1sAKYag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2015)

You see the fight between Bryce Harper & Papelbon?


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2015)

inb4 Donaldson is juicing.


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

He is juicing on the tears of Yankees' fans


----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> You see the fight between Bryce Harper & Papelbon?



LINK ME BRO


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Sep 27, 2015)

WHOA

That shit is toxic to a team

Be fucking grown ups, and just talk it out


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2015)

Windowgazer said:


> I said that it would be easier but not that it was gonna be easy at all. The Cardinals are still a great team, one that will be tough to beat anyways. The last series that the Cubs and the Cardinals played it is a testament of that. However, the Cardinals do have a bunch of weaknesses. Their bullpen is very good (elite, you might say) and their offense is good as well, but their pitching is legitimate weak spot considering that they don't have a true ace like the Cubs and the Pirates have. Add to that that the offense of the Cubs and the Pirates match very well against their pitching.
> 
> I wouldn't put too much stock on the experience factor. The Royals, for example, lacked experience and only lost the last game of the World Series mainly because of Bumgarner doing something historic. The Marlins in 2003 were a pretty young team as well and they won the WS. I could go on and on, but the point is that experience, when it comes to baseball, is an overrated element.



Didn't the Royals lose to an experienced Giants? 






Gibbs said:


> Thanks for the win Dean



Beating the White sox should be a given bro


----------



## Mako (Sep 27, 2015)

"JOE MADDON LOVES THE D" - Last words from ESPN broadcast


----------



## Windowgazer (Sep 27, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Didn't the Royals lose to an experienced Giants?



Yeah but on game 7 with the tying run on 3rd. I would hardly say that it was because a lack of experience. Also remember, they came from behind against the A's in the Wild Card game then proceeded to sweep both the Angels and the Orioles.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 27, 2015)

In every title game other than college football I've seen experience destroy young guys.


Again it could be different this year but just saying to be cautious.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 4, 2015)

its gonna be a crazy final day can Texas clinch? or will the Astros force a game 163 for the west?


----------



## Mako (Oct 4, 2015)

Here we goooooo! This game day decides the fate of most divisions. What games are you watching? I'm checking out:

Cubs vs Brewers
Pirates vs Reds
Angels vs Rangers


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2015)

Guess Cubs are going to Pittsburgh


----------



## Jimin (Oct 5, 2015)

This one game playoff thing is ridiculous. Why have 162 games when one game decides it all?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> This one game playoff thing is ridiculous. Why have 162 games when one game decides it all?



To eliminate the extra wild card winner.


It gives a lot more teams a chance to make the post season.


----------



## Mako (Oct 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zcWCXzww1q0[/YOUTUBE]

This is keeping me calm right now. I have been so nervous the entire day.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 7, 2015)

I expect Cubs to win 3-2 


Also congrats to Houston


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2015)

Cubs going to the Lions' den.


----------



## Mako (Oct 8, 2015)

WE'RE GOING BIRD HUNTING, FRIDAY.

JAKE ARRIETA CONFIRMED TROLL BY STEALING SECOND BASE.

oh and

RODRIGUEZ 0 
COOLER 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2015)

Houston taking it to KC


----------



## Mako (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow Blue Jays need to really figure it out by tomorrow. It would be a shame to see them out after a fantastic 2nd half.

My bro, Cahill and Rondon are doing things right for the Cubs bullpen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2015)

Texas Rangers vs Houston Astros. 


God Texans gonna be so annoying


----------



## Windowgazer (Oct 11, 2015)

Mako said:


> Wow Blue Jays need to really figure it out by tomorrow. It would be a shame to see them out after a fantastic 2nd half.
> 
> My bro, Cahill and Rondon are doing things right for the Cubs bullpen.



My favorite part was seeing half of Baseball Twitter being surprised about Cahill's performance hahaha


----------



## Mako (Oct 11, 2015)

Windowgazer said:


> My favorite part was seeing half of Baseball Twitter being surprised about Cahill's performance hahaha



He did his job. 8 pitches and sat back down. 

His ERA dropped drastically with the Cubs holy smokes. 7.52 earlier this year to a 2.12. Plus this is his first time in the postseason if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2015)

Houston is beating KC


----------



## Mako (Oct 11, 2015)

wowow blue jays. This ended up being a fun series.


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

JAYS, YOU DID IT

NOW DO IT TWICE MORE 

PLS


----------



## Detective (Oct 11, 2015)

> > Norm Kelly
> > ✔
> > @norm
> >
> ...


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2015)

FUCK YEAH JAYS

NOW SHUT DOWN TEXAS AT HOME


----------



## Mako (Oct 12, 2015)

OH FUCK SOLER POWER.

OH SHIT K-HILL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> FUCK YEAH JAYS
> 
> NOW SHUT DOWN TEXAS AT HOME



Thank god 


the only team I hate this post season is Texas


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2015)

Texas trying to choke away another playoff series win...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2015)

They need coke snorting Ron Washington back to give them the strength


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

I would love to see Houston vs. Cubs in the world series for the humor and both teams have struggled for a long time.


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2015)

Fuck that noise. Jays haven't been in the playoffs since they last won the World Series almost 23 years ago.

Cubs Vs. Jays is okay, but Houston can GTFO. Same with the Rangers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

Cubs
Mets
Jays
Royals

That is the final four that I want to see.  Someone that hasn't won in a while would be the guaranteed champion.


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2015)

And they all have blue jerseys.

It could be an all blue League Championship series


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> And they all have blue jerseys.
> 
> It could be an all blue League Championship series



Would you be pissed if your Jays lost to the Cubs in the WS?


----------



## Mako (Oct 13, 2015)

IM PRETTY MUCH GONE TONIGHT.

LETS SEE THE METS ADVANCE NOW


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Would you be pissed if your Jays lost to the Cubs in the WS?



Honestly, I am just happy that did so well this season. However I feel they can go far if the cards fall right for them

And realistically, if both the Jays and the Cubs make the World Series, the Cubs are getting blown the fuck out because good look trying to pitch against our God damned lineup.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2015)

The next opponent for the Cubs should send free tickets to Bartman's house.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Honestly, I am just happy that did so well this season. However I feel they can go far if the cards fall right for them
> 
> And realistically, if both the Jays and the Cubs make the World Series, the Cubs are getting blown the fuck out because good look trying to pitch against our God damned lineup.






but didn't the Rangers prove that your lineup is beatable? 


I mean being real I think Jays and Cubs are evenly close but if Jake Arrieta and Jon Lester are awake I think you guys will have a hard time matching their one two pitching punch


----------



## Mako (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't care who wins this year, I've got what I wanted:
Yankees are out
Giants are out
Cubs advanced to the post season and destroyed the Cards
CAHILL THROWING Ks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Yankees being out is always great


----------



## Mako (Oct 13, 2015)

Next one I want out are the Dodgers. This is a fun year.


----------



## Detective (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> but didn't the Rangers prove that your lineup is beatable?



2 starters randomly injured halfway through a close game 1. We were lazy as well.

Ump being a friend with questionable strike zone calls in Game 2. We were lazy as well.

The last two games the giant has awoken, and I hope for good. 13 runs in the last 2 games.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> 2 starters randomly injured halfway through a close game 1. We were lazy as well.
> 
> Ump being a friend with questionable strike zone calls in Game 2. We were lazy as well.
> 
> The last two games the giant has awoken, and I hope for good. 13 runs in the last 2 games.



Well seriously good luck brah 


I don't want Texas vs Houston for the ALCS


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 13, 2015)

I am pulling hard for the Cubs i wanna see the Cubs in the world series something no one over 70 has ever seen


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yankees being out is always great



Amen to that! 

Seeing the Jays go all the way would not be bad either. They deserve one too. As long as it's not the Cards, the Dodgers or the Rangers I am alright with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

mechaBD said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> Seeing the Jays go all the way would not be bad either. They deserve one too. As long as it's not the Cards, the Dodgers or the Rangers I am alright with it.






well Cards are out, Rangers could be kicked out by Jays and Mets are close to beating the Dodgers 


If Cubs get eliminated , I hope the Jays win it.


Fuck Houston/ KC , and Rangers 



I have no problem with Mets fans


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> well Cards are out, Rangers could be kicked out by Jays and Mets are close to beating the Dodgers
> 
> 
> If Cubs get eliminated , I hope the Jays win it.
> ...



My bad the Cards are out. I have been in full hockey mode so I have not been paying as much attention to the playoffs this year. The Royals have been trying to bring a series home for a few years now so I would be alright with them finally getting a world series. 

I wish the Blue Jays luck too. They won my division fair and square and haven't gotten a series in a long time either.

I fucking hate the Rangers so fuck them. Same with the Dodgers.

The Mets have not done much lately either. I personally hope the Cubs win only to break the curse. As a Red Sox fan I understand the pain.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Yeah same. Although the story will probably be massive if it happens


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah same. Although the story will probably be massive if it happens



Breaking a massive curse deserves a massive story. I always route for the league to be more competitive. Over a 100 years with out a world series sucks for the fans.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

and it's becoming more competitive


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 13, 2015)

The Mets couldn't take out the Dodgers. They better take game 5.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Shame, I kinda hate the overrated Clayton Kershaw hype


----------



## Jimin (Oct 13, 2015)

Back to the Future II...

Cubs 2015...

It may really happen...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

I bet they're watching right now  seeing if they got it right


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 13, 2015)

Nervous as fuck going back to LA to face Greinke


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 13, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> Nervous as fuck going back to LA to face Greinke



Pfft, don't even fret. Zack will choke


----------



## Mako (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't know if I'd rather want the Cubs to go against Greinke and the Dodgers. or face Mets' dangerous offense 

If Cubs are against the Dodgers, then I really hope we kick their ass because I still feel salty from the sweep in 2008.

If it's against Mets, I fear for the possible dingers in the future. Cubs bullpen can be shaky sometimes, especially if our starters can't last at least 6 innings.


----------



## Scud (Oct 14, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pfft, don't even fret. Zack will choke


I thought the same about Kershaw going into tonight, and it didn't happen. Terry Collins really fucked up by starting Matz and allowing this series to move back to LA. There's no team in the league, other than the Nats, that I would hate to see the Mets lose to more than the Dodgers.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2015)

OMFG!!!!!!

Fucking Jose with the clutch shot


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 14, 2015)

Madness, absolute madness.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2015)

Holy shit, this God damn game.

GOATBOAT crowd too


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Mako (Oct 14, 2015)

Godbless the Blue Jays for destroying the Rangers. Now let's see if the Mets can hold on and stop the Dodgers.

jesus christ jose bautista was on fire


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2015)

Still rooting for the Cubbies in all of this, as a Red Sox fan.

Wouldn't mind the Mets though, they coo.  They're the non-evil NY team.


----------



## Detective (Oct 14, 2015)

Mako said:


> Godbless the Blue Jays for destroying the Rangers. Now let's see if the Mets can hold on and stop the Dodgers.
> 
> jesus christ jose bautista was on fire



BEST GOD DAMN BAT FLIP OF ALL TIME

DAT SWAGGER


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> BEST GOD DAMN BAT FLIP OF ALL TIME
> 
> DAT SWAGGER



Amateur:


Get on Papi level.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 14, 2015)

Joey Bats is a classless P.O.S


----------



## Mael (Oct 14, 2015)

Class...are people still arguing about this in today's sports world?


----------



## Mako (Oct 14, 2015)

How many more bat flips will we see in the post-season before ESPN/Sports Center makes a top 10 video?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2015)

YES FUCK YOU RANGERS!


----------



## Jimin (Oct 14, 2015)

Rangers with another epic chokejob. You can't teach things like that.


----------



## mechaBD (Oct 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> BEST GOD DAMN BAT FLIP OF ALL TIME
> 
> DAT SWAGGER



Joey bats has the smoothest swing. Epic bat flip.

I love that the Rangers lost. It's such a good feeling. 

Royals and Jays will be a good match up. Hopefully the mets can win on the road and knock the Dodgers out tomorrow night.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 14, 2015)

I still don't like the 1-game wild card playoffs and the 5-game divisional series. 

That being said...

Cubs going all the way?


----------



## Detective (Oct 15, 2015)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I still don't like the 1-game wild card playoffs and the 5-game divisional series.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Cubs going all the way?




Depends. I think Cubs match better with Mets than Dodgers. 

The pitching is slightly stronger on the Dodgers while the Mets may have a good hitting team but don't have any pitching to go up against Lester and Jake 



mechaBD said:


> Joey bats has the smoothest swing. Epic bat flip.
> 
> I love that the Rangers lost. It's such a good feeling.
> 
> Royals and Jays will be a good match up. Hopefully the mets can win on the road and knock the Dodgers out tomorrow night.



I just wonder if the Mets can get to Zack early. I really think if they score on him early , game is set


----------



## Mael (Oct 15, 2015)

My desire would be to see the Royals and Cubs, but frankly it's more whoever the Cubs have a greater chance of beating.  They've suffered long enough...it's time to set the Goat free.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> BEST GOD DAMN BAT FLIP OF ALL TIME
> 
> DAT SWAGGER



Cespedes' against the Dodgers on game 3 was much better


----------



## Mako (Oct 15, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I still don't like the 1-game wild card playoffs and the 5-game divisional series.
> 
> That being said...
> 
> Cubs going all the way?



I really hope so. I'm happy that they're making it this far into the playoffs. 

Russell is out for the next series, but I'm so glad that we have Baez still the roster. Good offense, he just needs to work more defensively in short stop. Baez proved himself worthy as a third base, let's see if he can adapt.

On a sidenote, I don't mind seeing the Cubs/Jays or Cubs/Royals in the WS.


----------



## Mako (Oct 15, 2015)

BRING IT, METS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2015)

Cubs vs Mets. NY vs Chi .


I expect high scoring games 

Unless October Lester shows up , then NY is fucked


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 15, 2015)

Sweet Christ, it's nice not to have the Giants and Cardinals in the WS for a change, no offense to the fans.

Divided between the Jays cause AL East and the Cubs for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm rooting for Jays and sentimental for Cubs

but wouldn't mind Jays vs Mets either.

Fuck KC because


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 16, 2015)

i want the Cubs and Royals but would not mind either potential match-up either all the fanbases have earned a shot at a world title

Plus i really wanna see a Cubs world series something no modern baseball fan as ever seen.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2015)

KC fans are the worst. I don't want them to ever win anything.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 16, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cubs vs Mets. NY vs Chi .
> 
> 
> I expect high scoring games
> ...



Nah, I doubt these will be high scoring games. At least that's what I'd like to see.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm gunning for KC vs. CHI.

I like the Mets over the Cubs but it's history if the Cubs win it all.  Plus Christopher Lloyd can die in peace because we all know he's been waiting around till 2015 for the WS result.

Not a big fan of KC, but with all these Toronto fans popping out all out of nowhere, none of which know who Joe Carter is I'm going against the bandwagon.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> Nah, I doubt these will be high scoring games. At least that's what I'd like to see.



I don't know man, the pitching staff of the Mets is quite young and are going to play in a hitter friendly ballpark 

It could be high scoring.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 16, 2015)

Depends on the weather in Chi-Town. If its going to be as cold as its going to get here in NY then it might not be as hitter friendly as it usually is.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> Depends on the weather in Chi-Town. If its going to be as cold as its going to get here in NY then it might not be as hitter friendly as it usually is.



You have to take in to account the wind as well though. In Chicago it tends to get really windy in Wrigley Field due to being near the lake.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 17, 2015)

I have much love for both NL teams. I just want one of them to win it all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2015)

Christopher Lloyd wants to pitch  in the World Series if the Cubs make it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2015)

If the Cubs lose the series he will be the first person they blame, guaranteed.

Though I wouldn't mind seeing Michael J. Fox.  Yeah he has an advanced form of Parkinson's, but if he came out flying on a hoverboard I would literally run on the field and pull of a take-out slide into whoever is playing SS.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2015)

If he can do a commercial he can watch a game.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2015)

Watching a game won't do shit to invigorate the cautiously realistic Cubs fans.

Flying a hoverboard or using a modified scooter as a skateboard and leading Josh Donaldson into a pile of manure will.  But I am not entirely sure he's capable of that.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2015)

You know what will?  Steve Bartman.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2015)

Or maybe Moises Alou admitting he couldn't have caught the foul ball even without interference.

And then Steve Bartman running out the tunnel WITH Christopher Lloyd, Michael J. Fox, and Lea Thompson while leading out a herd of goats.

Cubs fans would shit their pants


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 17, 2015)

Well right now it's a low scoring game. You were right Shark


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 18, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well right now it's a low scoring game. You were right Shark



I know these things



Well we're not in Chicago yet.


----------



## Mael (Oct 18, 2015)

Damn Lester...crapped the bed this time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2015)

Guess the Mets gonna make sure that BTTF is wrong


----------



## Mael (Oct 18, 2015)

Cubs crapping the bed altogether in NY.

Weather a factor?


----------



## Mako (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm not even mad at this point.

I've seen worse from this team.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 18, 2015)

Weather shouldn't be a factor. Both teams play in Northern cities, both teams play near water sources (windy areas). Both teams play in the colder temps.


----------



## Mako (Oct 18, 2015)

Mets are outplaying us. That's all to it. I'm not even gonna deny it. As much as I hate Murphy right now, this guy is a fucking monster on the plate. Fuck Syndergaard's luscious, blonde hair. Dude looks like he's advertising for head and shoulders. Cubs defense has been shaky in a couple of innings and the bats have been cold.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 18, 2015)

Still games left to play though. Baseball is more about the timing of your good/bad plays than how many good/bad plays you make.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2015)

Jays coming back strong in Game 3


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow Jays just got butt-blasted.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2015)

Geezus christ. KC doing roids confirmed


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 20, 2015)

KC killed the Jays today. 

1 more left, then it's the World Series.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2015)

What a surprise the Jays go down 3-1 and Detective bounces


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2015)

if it's KC vs Mets, it will be the worst WS ever 

Fox gonna be shitting bricks


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Jays didn't deserve it.

They're Canadian.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Jays didn't deserve it.
> 
> They're Canadian.



Neither did the KC hicks and bandwagoners


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Neither did the KC hicks and bandwagoners



Lesser of two evils.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> Lesser of two evils.



just watch. When KC fans start talking shit to you, you'll realize your mistake 

Canada can't even win the Stanley Cup so they'd be happy with a WS.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

They have no room to talk, especially to a Boston fan.

That'd be like talking shit to the Yanks.  Only Boston gets to do that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2015)

Mael said:


> They have no room to talk, especially to a Boston fan.
> 
> That'd be like talking shit to the Yanks.  Only Boston gets to do that.



I talk shit to Yankee fans and I'm not a Boston Red sox fan


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2015)

Well right now Cubbies shitting it up...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2015)

Yep looks like no World series for Toronto or Chicago


----------



## Mako (Oct 20, 2015)

Everything hurts right now. I still believe the Cubs have a chance to fix it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2015)

You're gonna need  Red Sox magic Mako 


If that shit happens again, Theo deserves to be called the GOAT


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 21, 2015)

Man, that'd be some crazy shit if it did happen. I'd be completely heartbroken.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Seriously, I was hoping the Cubs weren't just fluking their way through STL.

But srsly tho, Cubbies since I like you I'll put in the petition to channel that 2004 ALCS magic from Boston to Chicago.  I have no hatred to the Mets, but they are a NY team.  It just might work.


----------



## Mako (Oct 21, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You're gonna need  Red Sox magic Mako
> 
> 
> If that shit happens again, Theo deserves to be called the GOAT



There's a huge difference between the 2004 Red Sox and our current Cubs team  I just wish Russell was playing this season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> Man, that'd be some crazy shit if it did happen. I'd be completely heartbroken.



Well for the most part it likely won't happen so congrats on making it to the WS brah 




Mako said:


> There's a huge difference between the 2004 Red Sox and our current Cubs team  I just wish Russell was playing this season.



Anything is possible though Mako. Sports have these weird tendencies to pull off comebacks . So I suggest having a fighting spirit till the end.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

Cubs =/= Red Sox.

Only Theo might make a difference...but still...Mets aren't evil enough as a NY team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2015)

Yeah Mets are like the scrubby hard working pale lunch box team of NY.


They're not BIG dicks like Yankees, their bandwagon fans , and their owners


----------



## Mako (Oct 21, 2015)

If Mets didn't have Murphy, then I wouldn't really hate this team. The only New York team I should only hate are the Yankees. 

I'm already starting to drink to make this series last a bit longer. Come on Cubs, give me one more good game.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2015)

And with that one swing, the collective hope of Chicago inheriting Boston's comeback spirit just died.

EDIT: Bye, Cubs.

Looks like it's Mets vs. Royals.


----------



## Mako (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello darkness, we meet again. T'was a fun season. I really hope we pick up new starting pitchers because I hate pinning hopes on only one pitcher per season.

I want the Royal to stop the Mets. 

I have a philosophy class tomorrow morning and my professor is from New York and a complete Mets fan. lmao not even going. Not worth it.

EDIT
New hit list:
1. David Murphy
2. Chase Utley


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 21, 2015)

Can't believe it


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 22, 2015)

Back to the Future lied to us. Though the Cubs went farther then I thought they would.

Also, wouldn't count the Jays out just yet.


----------



## Mako (Oct 22, 2015)

I can't wait to get the Cubs to get their hands on David Price and another starting pitcher in the off-season. Maybe we can push for Heyward since Fowler is also a FA.


----------



## Mael (Oct 22, 2015)

Honestly it looked more like an anemic offense than pitching.  They did the best they could save for Hammel who looked like shit the entire playoff run.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2015)

Why couldn't the Mets do this nine years ago? 

And too bad Back to the Future II was wrong.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2015)

Good for Shark but man if this WS doesn't sound boring as hell.


Mets take it in 6


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm surprised Mets have such depth at pitching. Good thing they didn't shut Harvey down. Washington's decision to shut down Starsburg in 2012 when they were the number 1 seed in the NL and the NL having home field advantage in the World Series is still one I question. You have to go for it as soon as possible since windows close.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2015)

will depend on how Mets defend against KC's small ball game.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2015)

I haven't had a good record when it comes to teams I've supported in any sport for a long while... 

Texas might come back. : O Kansas City isn't good at crunch time. : O


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> I haven't had a good record when it comes to teams I've supported in any sport for a long while...



so you're a jinx?


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 23, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> will depend on how Mets defend against KC's small ball game.



Yeah KC's offense scares me a bit more than the Jays right now. Its so relentless.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2015)

Shark Skin said:


> Yeah KC's offense scares me a bit more than the Jays right now. Its so relentless.



Yeah they pretty much match up well against your top pitchers.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2015)

> Dolph Ziggler and Ryback are apparently considered second level babyface stars once Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, and Kane are pushed at the top while John Cena and Randy Orton are out, according to the Observer.



Second level lol. Also it's funny that 4 of these 5 guys are home-bred stars.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 23, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> so you're a jinx?



Real men don't believe in jinxes. 

I suppose I root for the underdogs more often than not? DX


----------



## Mael (Oct 23, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Real men don't believe in jinxes.
> 
> I suppose I root for the underdogs more often than not? DX



Clearly this "real man" has never run afoul of preet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2015)

Edward Cullen said:


> Real men don't believe in jinxes.
> 
> I suppose I root for the underdogs more often than not? DX



 Sure they don't 


Yeah underdogs are fun to root for.



Mael said:


> Clearly this "real man" has never run afoul of preet.




I don't wish Preet on any of my enemies


----------



## Kagekatsu (Oct 24, 2015)

Royals win the pennant


----------



## Mako (Oct 28, 2015)

Eh. I don't like the Royals and the Mets. Still better than having Giants, Cards, Rangers, or Yankees at the WS.


----------



## Mael (Oct 28, 2015)

I harbor no ill will to either team, so it was kinda fun to watch.  Ultimately I guess I could say I'd want the Royals due to that AL loyalty.


----------



## Shark Skin (Oct 28, 2015)

Fuck, this shit is depressing.


----------



## Scud (Oct 29, 2015)

That was a really pathetic showing from the Mets. The offense was lifeless, deGrom kept delivering easy pitches right over the middle of the plate, and the lack of defensive range was on full display all night. It's going to take more than an off day to fix that.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm no expert but I'm guessing Kansas have won now


----------



## Ms. Jove (Nov 2, 2015)

If the Mets come back from this, just give them games 6 and 7.


----------



## Mako (Nov 2, 2015)

Congrats to KC. It feels so damn good to see David Murphy to crash and burn in the WS.

Other than that, the Mets are coming back next season if their rookie pitchers get more work in. Don't sign Murphy and find a different prospect.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 2, 2015)

It's an even year (2016) next season


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2015)

lol losing in NY.


----------



## Scud (Nov 2, 2015)

Mako said:


> Other than that, the Mets are coming back next season if their rookie pitchers get more work in. Don't sign Murphy and find a different prospect.


Herrera is their 2B prospect, and he clearly demonstrated that he wasn't ready when he was called up this season. Their best bet is to sign a good SS like Desmond and move Flores to 2B until Herrera is ready.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, Mets played poorly when it mattered most so they were the inferior team. The Royals deserved this one. Too bad the Mets had to sweep the Cubs only to lose when it matters most.

I'm still pretty disappointed that the Cubs didn't pull it off.


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 2, 2015)

Mets could afford to bring in Ben Zobrist (I think this is a walk year for him)


----------



## Jimin (Nov 2, 2015)

Daniel Murphy: What was the point of your hot streak if you were just gonna choke at the most important time? 

Matt Harvey: Trying to be a hero and failing.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 2, 2015)

ROYALSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

First Championship in 30 years. Last year was the first time we had even gotten to post season in fucking forever. I can't believe this team won. Royals used to be the butt of everyone's jokes. "Royals will never win". Listened to that shit literally my entire life.

We won soccer. We won baseball. Now if only the Chiefs played to their potential...


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2015)

If it were Cubs vs. Royals I would've been Cubbies all the way...alas though I harbor no ill will to the Mets I favored the Royals in this.  Congrats KC.


----------



## Badalight (Nov 2, 2015)

Would've been more exciting if Royals had won last year when they were still considered gigantic underdogs, barely earned a spot in the wildcard game, had one of the most exciting wild card games of all time, and then got to game 7 in the world series.


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Would've been more exciting if Royals had won last year when they were still considered gigantic underdogs, barely earned a spot in the wildcard game, had one of the most exciting wild card games of all time, and then got to game 7 in the world series.



Plus it would've shut SF fans up.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 2, 2015)

Badalight said:


> Would've been more exciting if Royals had won last year when they were still considered gigantic underdogs, barely earned a spot in the wildcard game, had one of the most exciting wild card games of all time, and then got to game 7 in the world series.



It's always fun when a lower seed ends up winning it all.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2015)

Gah what a boring World Series like I thought it would be.

Gonna hear it from bandwagon KC fans for next year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2015)

well KC you guys finally won one 


Congrats you damn yokels


----------



## Badalight (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah. I had zero qualms kicking the shit out of SF, but I feel bad for Mets fans. Like I said, they feel like the Royals of last year - so I can sympathize. I wouldn't have been upset to lose to them.

Also - giant parade in KC tomorrow. I may/may not go, but every school within like 100 miles has the day off (I'm a teacher).

And while I'm not a bandwagon fan (born and raised in KC) I'm just not a huge baseball fan in general. But there is an air of excitement in KC that has made everyone proud - sports fan or not.

I mean, our soccer team is good, but no one really cares about Soccer in America. We don't have a basketball team, and our football team is the chiefs... but hey, if they Royals can win one, I guess it's possible for the Chiefs to win it one day as well.


----------



## Mako (Nov 3, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Gah what a boring World Series like I thought it would be.
> 
> Gonna hear it from bandwagon KC fans for next year



I'm not sure what's worse, that or hearing "the even year dynasty is back" from SF/ESPN all next year.


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2015)

Mako said:


> I'm not sure what's worse, that or hearing "the even year dynasty is back" from SF/ESPN all next year.



Definitely the SF.  It's not even debatable.

The even year/SF is/was about as incorrigible as ESPN's refusal to stop wanking Derek Jeter.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2015)

Mako said:


> I'm not sure what's worse, that or hearing "the even year dynasty is back" from SF/ESPN all next year.



Like Mael said, the SF thing only cause so far it's happened.


Hopefully your Cubs take it next year


----------



## Jeff (Dec 2, 2015)

David Price, 7-years 217 million


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2015)

Red sox overpaying as usual


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 2, 2015)

Maybe Price holds out to 35? It's kind of tough since he's very similar to Sabathia and Sabathia didn't make it that long. Greinke is probably licking his chops though. There's a case to be made that he's got the kind of skills that age well enough for a 7 year deal and clear 200 million on a front loaded deal.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 2, 2015)

but the question is who's gonna want to pay that? Other than the Dodgers of course but they were let down by his post season performance


----------



## Mael (Dec 2, 2015)

Jesus I cannot feel really good vibes from that purchase.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 3, 2015)

Red Soxs' gamble with an ace-less rotation hasn't paid off, but they've had plenty of time to watch Price carve up AL East batters last season to convince them he's worth the money.  It's a big move.

But it's impossible for Price to live up to the full value of the deal.  Even if A-Rod was less A-Fraud and more A-Bod last season, no one on the Yankees would say he's lived up to his deal.  The biggest reason I haven't: the image of A-Rod not performing in the postseason when it really matters.  Career postseason average is .259 but minus his 50 AB from when he was with Seattle (which is when he hit like .330 or so) you'll get around .240.  Not to mention his 3 SO game against Houston this past year.  Fucking ugly ass game.  There's a reason why someone made a meme about A-Rod and Hurricane Sandy that one year.  Even in the event of a natural disaster that ravaged the livelihood of people there's no faith in A-Rod anywhere once we hit the postseason.

And guess who else has that notoriety about them even before their monster contract sets in?  David Price.

It is a bit of a wide shot comparing both of their careers to this point, but Price will be expected to turn things around with that much money on the line.  It is hard to be optimistic about it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 3, 2015)

I think CC is a much better comparison than A-Rod. I mean I get what you're saying but every big money deal comes with dead money. In terms of WAR to dollars a lot of these guys don't get the full value of the deals but it's a generally accepted fact. Overpaying in the market doesn't carry the same worry or stigma as it use to simply because the contracts are getting bigger. Greinke probably cracks 200 million now that Price did.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 3, 2015)

Red Sox just nabbed Kimbrel by giving up 2 of their top 7 prospects with one being as high as a top 15 guy. They're going to probably make more moves. Here's an insider blurb.



			
				Keith Law said:
			
		

> For Boston, even if you think it's fair value because you believe the ninth inning is some super-woo time that only the few and the proud can handle, the Red Sox just traded two of their most valuable minor league assets for a 60-inning reliever … which means they can't trade them for something else they need, like a high-end starter. It's not a great start for the new regime's first offseason.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 3, 2015)

Dombrowski has been actively shopping Ramirez but there's no doubt the Red Sox will need to pay a decent cut of his salary (and he's signed through 2018, so there's that).  He'll have an extra starter to trade too, unless they move Kelly to the bullpen.  I don't think any of them will garner them a Top 50 prospect though, unless they trade Buchholz and hope a team buys high on him after an above average season fora losing team.

Regardless, ST how do you feel about a potential 7th/8th/9th combination in Boston that will most likely comprise of Junichi Tazawa/Koji Uehara/Craig Kimbrel?  I'd say Boston makes another move at the Winter Meetings for a mid-range reliever, especially since Tazawa broke down at the end of last season (like a +7.00 ERA after the All-Star Break or something)


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 4, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Dombrowski has been actively shopping Ramirez but there's no doubt the Red Sox will need to pay a decent cut of his salary (and he's signed through 2018, so there's that).  He'll have an extra starter to trade too, unless they move Kelly to the bullpen.  I don't think any of them will garner them a Top 50 prospect though, unless they trade Buchholz and hope a team buys high on him after an above average season fora losing team.
> 
> Regardless, ST how do you feel about a potential 7th/8th/9th combination in Boston that will most likely comprise of Junichi Tazawa/Koji Uehara/Craig Kimbrel?  I'd say Boston makes another move at the Winter Meetings for a mid-range reliever, especially since Tazawa broke down at the end of last season (like a +7.00 ERA after the All-Star Break or something)



Well you when you hire Dombrowski you know it's going to be a scorched earth deal with your farm. I don't know if the Red Sox would trade Buccholz and trading Hanley is tough too. They have nowhere to put him but they were also undermining him with how long they left him in the OF. They would be selling so low that it's almost comical, atleast when they traded A-Gon he wasn't that divorced from being good and still looked like a player.

I'd still take Random guy peforming well/Betances/Miller. I mean we saw it this year how the bullpen can mitigate bad starts, but we also saw how that can be draining. I don't know if the Red Sox can be confident in anyone but Kimbrel for the simple fact that relievers are so volatile, especially when they get into their 30s. I think Tazawa can be overtaken by another arm performing well, he's a good reliever but not especially great. At least not like the other 4 here.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 5, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> Well you when you hire Dombrowski you know it's going to be a scorched earth deal with your farm. I don't know if the Red Sox would trade Buccholz and trading Hanley is tough too. They have nowhere to put him but they were also undermining him with how long they left him in the OF. They would be selling so low that it's almost comical, atleast when they traded A-Gon he wasn't that divorced from being good and still looked like a player.
> 
> I'd still take Random guy peforming well/Betances/Miller. I mean we saw it this year how the bullpen can mitigate bad starts, but we also saw how that can be draining. I don't know if the Red Sox can be confident in anyone but Kimbrel for the simple fact that relievers are so volatile, especially when they get into their 30s. I think Tazawa can be overtaken by another arm performing well, he's a good reliever but not especially great. At least not like the other 4 here.



Guess they have to just deal with him 



That smug ass fucking picture.  I was gonna say they are stuck with him like how the Angels were stuck with Vernon Wells in 2011 and 2012 except Wells didn't incur a negative WAR until he was with the Yankees.  I was a bit out of baseball this past year because I started working full-time, but damn I had no idea Ramirez and Sandoval combined for a -3.8 WAR.  Jesus.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 5, 2015)

Giants paid 5 years 90 million for  Jeff Samardzija


----------



## Mako (Dec 6, 2015)

What the fuck is even going on?

Price goes to the Red Sox, with an overpaid contract.
D-backs out of nowhere get their hands on Greinke.
Gianta get the Shark for 90 mil?

This is no hot stove, this is some twisted timeline.

I really hope the Giants are stuck with the current Samardzija.  On the other hand, if the Giants pitching staff cast some voo-doo magic to bring back 2013 Shark, there's something to be worried about.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 6, 2015)

Samardzija is going to a pitcher's dream stadium with the 2nd best defense in the game. He'll have a bounce back and maybe even career year.

Remember, he was on the absolute worst defense last season.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 6, 2015)

I was wondering too what the fuck happened to him last season, but besides the horrid defense 

He even admitted as much:



> "Yeah, I mean, it was just a simple fix with my mechanics, with where my hands were, to tell you the truth," Samardzija said. "They were getting away from my body, which was making me get around the ball and missing left and right, *and up in the zone mostly*. So, I brought my hands a little tighter and it kept me a little more in line to the plate, and we started throwing more strikes, more quality strikes. I started hiding the ball a little better and we got what we got."



There's nothing wrong with his velocity and his location was relatively solid (I think he might have had a career year for throwing strikes).

Wherever Cueto lands will be a huge thing as well.  He's a shitty defense away from being an average pitcher.  Cincy has alwasy fielded a respectable defense ranking in the Top 10 the last 6 or 7 years from what I can tell.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2015)

Meh I think Jeff will continue to be his shitty self . The one year he did well was his lucky year


----------



## Jeff (Dec 7, 2015)

I think YOU WILL BE YOUR FUCKING SHITTY SELF

Yeah I'm not too keen on him, but it is an even year.  I say he'll finish with an ERA around 3.50 and 10 - 12 wins.  The Giants needed to answer the call to arms in the West anyway without selling an arm and leg for Cueto.

Wonder where Lincecum will end up


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2015)

Jeff said:


> I think YOU WILL BE YOUR FUCKING SHITTY SELF
> 
> Yeah I'm not too keen on him, but it is an even year.  I say he'll finish with an ERA around 3.50 and 10 - 12 wins.  The Giants needed to answer the call to arms in the West anyway without selling an arm and leg for Cueto.
> 
> Wonder where Lincecum will end up



  I didn't mean you  


If he does better than last year I will be genuinely pissed at Kuya


----------



## Jeff (Dec 7, 2015)

Wow, Dodgers preparing for an even year by signing Iwakuma and almost, just nearly trading for Chapman.

I like Iwakuma.  He lacks the "boom" of the other FAs but he's a very serviceable pitcher; a 2 - 3 guy when he's healthy.


----------



## Mako (Dec 8, 2015)

Ah fuck. . Out of all the teams, the Yankees. Goodbye sweet prince, you'll be missed.

I hope this gives the Cubs a chance to push for Heyward. Baez could easily go back to 2B (But for the love of god), I really hope he gets his act together during the winter.)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2015)

Jeff said:


> Wow, Dodgers preparing for an even year by signing Iwakuma and almost, just nearly trading for Chapman.
> 
> I like Iwakuma.  He lacks the "boom" of the other FAs but he's a very serviceable pitcher; a 2 - 3 guy when he's healthy.



Interesting stuff.

Cubs signed Zobrist for 4 years 56 million


----------



## Jeff (Dec 9, 2015)

Mako said:


> Ah fuck. . Out of all the teams, the Yankees. Goodbye sweet prince, you'll be missed.
> 
> I hope this gives the Cubs a chance to push for Heyward. Baez could easily go back to 2B (But for the love of god), I really hope he gets his act together during the winter.)



At least it was a trade.  Adam Warren has pretty good projections, but the Cubs probably will like his versatility in the bullpen.  They cut Castro's salary and technically didn't inherit to much with the Lackey, Cahill, and Zobrist signings so there's the possibility they will spend more, especially if they were targeting Price who would make the same amount those three make in one year anyway.

I don't think they will deny Zobrist a starting role at 2B.  It's probably the only major reason they dealt Castro.  Landing Brendan Ryan isn't a bad deal either.  He's old as fuck but he's a utility option.

Meanwhile the Yankees are getting a 25-year old middle infielder that...has potential.  Expectations will be tempered even in the Bronx towards Castro as he's not regarded as any "great hope" and Ackley/Refsnyder are waiting in the wings to back him up.  Not to mention anyone > Stephen Drew at this point.  May as well put a fucking stick in the ground and have it strike out rather than ground into double plays or give us any sense of hope Drew can hit the damn ball.


----------



## Mako (Dec 11, 2015)

Heyward finally makes a decision.  No mentions about the price. Cubs are still in the market for another SP.

EDIT:  with .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2015)

LEL 2 OPT OUTS.

Cubs payed a high price for Heyward


----------



## Mako (Dec 11, 2015)

Dean Ambrose said:


> LEL 2 OPT OUTS.
> 
> Cubs payed a high price for Heyward



Idk man, I thought it was crazy how both the Cards and Nats offered 200 mil for JHey, but he still wanted Chicago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 11, 2015)

Mako said:


> Idk man, I thought it was crazy how both the Cards and Nats offered 200 mil for JHey, but he still wanted Chicago.



but 2 opt outs means the guy can bail if he doesn't like how the team is going or to get repaid.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2015)

Giants get Cueto


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2015)

He's got an opt out after year 2 though. It's a pretty good pact for both sides.

Looking at this the 2018 FA class has a chance to be even more stacked than this one was. Gotta think it's impossible that Harper reups with all of this money changing hands.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2015)

White Sox should pursue Harper 

Or Yankees , maybe Toronto if possible


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 14, 2015)

Giants are poised for more even year magic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2015)

Giants and Cubs are NL faves


Royals and ??? are AL faves


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2015)

How are the Giants favorites other than for superstitious reasons? Not that I don't believe in the bullshit even year magic but I don't think it ever makes them a favorite. Contender for sure though.

Nats get "true Met" Daniel Murphy. 

Sorry it's mean to laugh at something like that but come on.

Cards get Mike Leake. This kind of reeks of classic Cardinals. Let's take a guy and then make him better than he ever was to the point he ends up being a bargain when people thought we overpaid. I've liked Leake for a while, crafty pitcher.

Also I just want to say that Brandon Phillips might have the most overinflated sense of ego on a ballplayer I've seen in recent memory. This friend is denying trades to teams and it's like yo, you are lucky you bat for a team that stresses a high OBP philosophy. He turned into a pretty trash player after being an elite 2B for a while.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 27, 2015)

John Sickels is in my opinion the most unbiased prospect evaluator. Guy was Baseball America's guy and honestly I think his rankings are usually better than there's despite the lack of resources he has in comparison. 

Anyway the reason I posted that is half in response to all the even year magic rhetoric. The Dodgers are the best combination of big market and small market principles. It's understandable considering the fact Friedman proved he was basically the best GM in the game. Embarrassment of riches. 12 guys who are ranked as B- guys. 

I bring this up as a Yankees fan because I wish our GM was as good. Also because I find the D'Backs to be one of those teams that wins the off-season then does jack shit. Basically they're just doing the same thing the Padres did.


----------



## Legend (Dec 27, 2015)

Howard may have taken HGH

It did nothing for him


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2015)

Closing the loop on that but the guy who put out that story recanted it and was a dubious source to begin with. Al Jazeera needs to be flexing it's muscles and doing pieces on Blatter, don't know why they thought they could scoop every American news publication there is with one of the biggest stories ever. Jumped the gun and made themselves look like shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2015)

Yankees got Chapman for 2 guys who are in the back half of their top 10 prospect list on top of a reliever and a AAAA player. Really can't believe they got him for what they got him for. 

Rookie Davis could be a top 100 prospect this season and Eric Jagielo could be also but he's got to hit because he can't field. Even then it'd be a fringe thing because he's probably a 1B. 

Hoping the Yankees trade Miller to the Dodgers for Julio Urias and some other smaller pieces.



> The Reds haul for Chapman is set to include Eric Jagielo, Rookie Davis, Caleb Cotham, and Tony Renda, per Joel Sherman. The Yankees appear to have acquired Chapman without giving up any of their very best prospects. Davis, a right-handed starter who reached Double-A last season, was ranked sixth by Baseball America in their latest edition of Yankees’ prospects, but none of the other players made the Top Ten. There is some discrepancy in their value as MLB.com lists Jagielo, a 23-year-old third baseman, sixth and Davis 10th among Yankees’ prospects. Neither Coltham nor Renda appear on MLB.com’s list of top 30 Yankees’ prospects.
> 
> Chapman has long been one of the very best, if not the best reliever in baseball. He has struck out more than 40% of hitters in each of the last four seasons. His career FIP is 1.97 that goes nicely with a 2.17 ERA. He posts the WAR numbers of an above-average starter despite pitching one-third the amount of innings. The Yankees could keep Chapman, Dellin Betances, and Andrew Miller and have a ridiculously good bullpen, or they could turn around and trade Miller for players likely better than the ones they gave up to get Chapman.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 28, 2015)

geezus if I was the Reds I wouldn't pull that trade


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 28, 2015)

Seems good on paper, but Chapman does have a Domestic Violence case against him. 



> Chapman was a National League All-Star in each of the past four seasons, but his trade value significantly decreased this month after a pending trade to the Dodgers was called off when allegations of domestic violence surfaced.
> 
> "Certainly there are some serious issues here that are in play," Cashman said. "I think it's certainly reflected in some of the acquisition price. There's risk, and I understand that."
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 29, 2015)

That's probably what got his price to go further down than it would have been in the past.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Yea Cashman even said that was the reason. To him that actually increased Chapman's value to him. If Chapman misses 46 days of playing time then he's not a free agent. So they potentially get 2 years of him while trading filler, a guy with a bat whose blocked by a better young player, and a pitcher whose value they built up but ultimately looks like a three. Rookie Davis is at best the third best pitching prospect in their system. Considering what the price was for Kimbrel and Giles. 

The Yankees were going to give up a shortstop who was the leader in steals throughout all of pro ball for Kimbrel. A guy who can stick at short and looks like he can hit more than Hamilton. So they got the best reliever on the market for less than what everyone else was giving up for the guys below him.

Cashman's redeemable quality is being able to buy low on these guys.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2015)

I'd like to see how Chapman measures up against a regular AL crew, complete with DH.

It was an aggressive maneuver by the Yankees, doubtless.  But if I had to play Devil's Advocate (emphasis on Devil given they ARE the Yankees), their crew is so old or losing steam they really needed this adrenaline shot.

I'm still also perturbed about Boston paying that much for Price when that could easily blow up in management's face the way Matsuzaka did after a couple years.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2015)

He's a reliever. League shift doesn't affect relievers and he doesn't face pitchers. He's probably pitched to a handful of pitchers ever throughout his career. That's like assuming park factors effect relievers as much as they do starters. 

This is semantics and a matter of opinion but there's an obvious difference between what they did and what the Red Sox and Astros did. The Yankees brought low on an admittedly volatile asset where others, namely the Dodgers, shied away. The Yankees really aren't that old though. They have tons of OF depth. A-Rod and Teix are the only guys you worry about facing a precipitous decline due to age.

It'll be a CC Sabathia situation. You get 3 prime years and hope those years mitigate the dead money on the backend.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2015)

Outfielder depth makes not a team, though.  You still need quality pitching which you don't have.  Tanaka was proven human last year.  CC is CC.  Nova and Pineda are at best a 4-5.  Chapman just solves a relief problem as you just said.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Mael said:


> Outfielder depth makes not a team, though.  You still need quality pitching which you don't have.  Tanaka was proven human last year.  CC is CC.  Nova and Pineda are at best a 4-5.  Chapman just solves a relief problem as you just said.



No but the only other aging parts of the team you can really make a case for being "old" is the OF which has depth because of all the young OF talent the Yankees have. They have a top 20 prospect in AAA ready to take over for Beltran. They have two high ceiling explosive CF types who play plus defense that can fill in for Ellsbury and Gardner as they did at different points last year. So that's why I brought up the OF depth.

The Yankees problem isn't the quality of their pitcher's performances on the field it's keeping them on the field. Tanaka gave up an inordinate amount of solo/two run HR's last year. Idk if you can classify him as "human". He's clearly one of the top 20 starters in the entirety of baseball and a top 10 guy in the AL.

Pineda is at best a 4-5? What are you talking about Mael? He put up a 3.5 fWAR last season with amazing components. He had a nightmare second half most likely due to fatigue. He's only going to be stronger. FYI a 3.5 fWAR correlates to a strong number 2 pitcher which he's as since he came up in Seattle and set records in strikeout control. 

There was no relief problem either. The Yankees already had one of the top pens in not just the AL but all of baseball. They just added more strength to a strength.

The only thing you said that was actually right is that Nova is a 4 or 5.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2015)

That pine tar comes in handy I'll give you that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Mael said:


> That pine tar comes in handy I'll give you that.



Uhh yeah probably as much as the shit Buchholz uses.


----------



## Mael (Dec 29, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> Uhh yeah probably as much as the shit Buchholz uses.



But Pineda was proven.  Clay was never proven but rather accused by a rather butthurt Blue Jays broadcaster.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 29, 2015)

The guys the Yanks will need to keep an eye on are A-Rod, Tex & Beltran. Pitchers, CC & Tanaka. Perhaps give Tanaka an extra day or skip him a start every couple months. 

Rotate Tex & Bird so Bird doesn't stagnate.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2015)

Mael said:


> But Pineda was proven.  Clay was never proven but rather accused by a rather butthurt Blue Jays broadcaster.



Uh you can clearly see it and it wasn't just a butt hurt announcer lol. It's whatever though there's enough proof that he's an exceptional pitcher when he's on. Still I wouldn't say either of our teams really has an edge. The AL East is really wide open and I think it's to the point where 90 wins is what you need to win it. 

The Blue Jays still have that boss ass lineup that's historically great. Not a lot of depth though. 



Gibbs said:


> The guys the Yanks will need to keep an eye on are A-Rod, Tex & Beltran. Pitchers, CC & Tanaka. Perhaps give Tanaka an extra day or skip him a start every couple months.
> 
> Rotate Tex & Bird so Bird doesn't stagnate.



I think that Bird and Aaron Judge will give them flexibility. There's Mason Williams and Slade Heathcott too. I just don't think Beltran is much of a factor if things don't go so well. A-Rod and Teix are more instrumental to success.

With CC it's obvious they won't do anything about him if he's bad. You live with what you get and hope that the guy who was getting the ball down the stretch is who he can be going forward.

The Yankees and a lot of other teams should do a 6 man rotation but lots of teams can't really throw together 6 guys. I wish they would experiment a little more.

Well the plan is either stash Bird in AAA or rotate him around A-Rod and Teix. The Yankees are also going to have Gary Sanchez whose probably one of the 5 best bats in the organization caddying McCann. But catchers are weird to project. Wieters was supposed to be Piazza with Mauer's glove.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 29, 2015)

I really would like to see Eovaldi pitch again the same wy he did post-Maimi game.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 30, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> I really would like to see Eovaldi pitch again the same wy he did post-Maimi game.



It comes down to if the league can adjust to his new pitch mix. If he continues to become more pitcher than thrower then that's highly probable. He's a guy whose always on the cusp of breaking out so there's no telling. In terms of pure stuff very few are better.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2015)

Let's not forget that had Eovaldi not gotten injured last year, we might have had a run at the AL East title


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 30, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Let's not forget that had Eovaldi not gotten injured last year, we might have had a run at the AL East title



Idk about that. The Blue Jays were on a pretty historic tear. They barely lost a game after the deadline. They lost back to back games 5 times after the break and never lost more than 2 games in a row. I don't think the Yankees could have stopped them. The Jays offense was like top 5 in runs per game ever.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Let's not forget that had Eovaldi not gotten injured last year, we might have had a run at the AL East title



You play for the Yanks? 

No I pretty much am going to poke a hole in that one.  SoulTaker said a lot of it but the sheer offensive power that Toronto had not to mention Kansas City's recurring successes would've probably seen the Yanks never make it.  Yes I'm a Boston fan and I know the RS never had a chance, but I highly doubt one Yankees player would've made all the difference.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 30, 2015)

Mael said:


> You play for the Yanks?
> 
> No I pretty much am going to poke a hole in that one.  SoulTaker said a lot of it but the sheer offensive power that Toronto had not to mention Kansas City's recurring successes would've probably seen the Yanks never make it.  Yes I'm a Boston fan and I know the RS never had a chance, but I highly doubt one Yankees player would've made all the difference.



If he's a financial contributor in anyway he's earned the right to say we. 

What does KC have to do with the AL East?


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> If he's a financial contributor in anyway he's earned the right to say we.
> 
> What does KC have to do with the AL East?



Whoops...I misread that.  I thought he said AL proper.

Eh, I just get weirded out when people say "we" like they're on the team or know the team at a personal level.  It's that associative quality.


----------



## Mael (Dec 30, 2015)

Is this relevant to baseball?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 30, 2015)

It doesn't unless you have the foresight to predict the death of a baseball legend or someone affiliated with baseball ala Oscar Taverez or Tommy Hanson. Even then that's incredibly morbid since both died way way too fucking soon.

The Dodgers got Kazmir on a pretty great deal. 3 years 54 million. Kazmir is one of the best stories in baseball. Friedman signs every player I want. Even Brett Anderson was someone I really really liked.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2015)

SoulTaker said:


> Yea Cashman even said that was the reason. To him that actually increased Chapman's value to him. If Chapman misses 46 days of playing time then he's not a free agent. So they potentially get 2 years of him while trading filler, a guy with a bat whose blocked by a better young player, and a pitcher whose value they built up but ultimately looks like a three. Rookie Davis is at best the third best pitching prospect in their system. Considering what the price was for Kimbrel and Giles.
> 
> The Yankees were going to give up a shortstop who was the leader in steals throughout all of pro ball for Kimbrel. A guy who can stick at short and looks like he can hit more than Hamilton. So they got the best reliever on the market for less than what everyone else was giving up for the guys below him.
> 
> Cashman's redeemable quality is being able to buy low on these guys.




I mean there's a lot of need for RP, I would have thought someone would have driven the price up 


anyways nice move by Cashman. What other needs does your Yanks need?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 30, 2015)

Seriously, I haven't seen a trio of relievers with this kind of potential & power, ever. 



> It would be an understatement to say that Betances, Chapman and Miller are currently three of the best relievers in baseball. In terms of missing bats, they're three of the best ever. No team in history has ever boasted three relief pitchers with 100 strikeouts in the same season. But there's a legit chance the '16 Yankees could reach that plateau, since this trio has posted 100 Ks apiece in each of the past two years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah the bullpen is gonna be strong. Just depends if there's no injuries


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 31, 2015)

Gibbs said:


> Seriously, I haven't seen a trio of relievers with this kind of potential & power, ever.



If they can pitch to their career averages/projections then it very well could be the most valuable pen. They have to pitch 70 innings a piece though. 

Reliever volatility though. I think these are the guys you don't necessarily worry about though but Miller is definitely the most dependable. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah the bullpen is gonna be strong. Just depends if there's no injuries



Even if one goes down it's still a top 5 bullpen as opposed to a historically great one. The Yankees have a ton of arms ready to go in the bullpen. They actually have too many lefties now. Jacob Lindgren and James Pazos are two guys in AAA who profile as high-leverage relievers. Lindgren has Chapman like numbers in three minor league stops. I don't think he's that guy but I think he can be a poor man's Miller.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean there's a lot of need for RP, I would have thought someone would have driven the price up
> 
> 
> anyways nice move by Cashman. What other needs does your Yanks need?



Chapman is nuclear. The Yankees didn't really "need" him. He's just a known commodity amongst a bunch of boom or bust.

The Yankees are a boom or bust team as a whole. They're counting on Castro's changed stance, their coaching staff, and they're clubhouse to keep him in line. The Yankees have a lot of talent in Gregorious, Ackley, and Castro but the question is their ability to coax that talent out of those guys. The Yankees have other young talent but it's again depend on unknown commodities. 

The need right now would be for another young starter and one young power hitter. Funny enough they traded guys with less of a percentage of being those types of players because they have guys with that profile. I'd be ok with the Yankees having a middling year. They stand to get a supplemental pick for Teix. I think they make a run at Harper after not signing anyone again in the offseason.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 1, 2016)

I'd like to see Cashman acquire, or have a dependable backup for Headley at third base, he got worn out last year. Also, another Starter couldn't hurt. You'd like to go into the season with a total of 8 MLB level starters.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I'd like to see Cashman acquire, or have a dependable backup for Headley at third base, he got worn out last year. Also, another Starter couldn't hurt. You'd like to go into the season with a total of 8 MLB level starters.



Well that's what Starlin Castro is sort of here for. The Yankees were going to go with Refs/Ackley at 2B and are going to keep Ackley on the roster. So they have guys who they're looking at in a super utility role. 

They absolutely need another starter. I don't know about 8 MLB level starters being a thing though. A big reason teams don't do six man rotations is because it's hard enough to field a team with 6 quality MLB level arms. Even then there's the possibility that the guys who are developing will reach that level in their development.

Speaking of which the Dodgers signed Kenta Maeda too. They're trying to offset the fact they have an all lefty rotation. Maeda does not have the same talent as a Darvish or Tanaka, or even a Daisuke, but neither did Kuroda or Iwakuma so he might be a boon for them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> If they can pitch to their career averages/projections then it very well could be the most valuable pen. They have to pitch 70 innings a piece though.
> 
> Reliever volatility though. I think these are the guys you don't necessarily worry about though but Miller is definitely the most dependable.
> 
> ...




I see the Yanks getting Harper which will only make them a really tough team to contend with


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2016)

Once Beltran, Tex & A-rod's contracts are off the books, Cashman (or whoever the GM is) will have a lot of money to play around with.

I foresee Greg Bird ad the Yankees future 1B.
Aaron Judge (or Bryce Harper) as a future RF
Wouldn't mind seeing Mike Trout brought in (when his contract is up in 2020) (Gardner or Ells should be close to last year)

Imagine, Trout, Harper & Judge/Ellsbury as your OFers


Almost forgot CC's contract will be up soon.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2016)

Actually, A-ROd's contract is up this year (IIRC) Next year Tex could be a DH and Bird could be 1B.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I see the Yanks getting Harper which will only make them a really tough team to contend with



They still have to actually do it and even then you have to watch out for an extension. I don't think Boras will let him sign an extension because his entire life has been designed for free agency. We're talking about a kid who went to JuCO ball to get out of HS early and get into the draft. He's a 300 million dollar man.

Actually in an interesting piece of news that made me think about something you said, Robert Manfred came out and pretty much said the same thing you did about these opt-out clauses. He doesn't understand why teams keep on loading up on them.



Gibbs said:


> Once Beltran, Tex & A-rod's contracts are off the books, Cashman (or whoever the GM is) will have a lot of money to play around with.
> 
> I foresee Greg Bird ad the Yankees future 1B.
> Aaron Judge (or Bryce Harper) as a future RF
> ...



I'm pretty high on Bird. He squares up and gets to balls in a way I haven't seen since Cano to be honest.

I think the Yankees get them off book and try as hard as possible to not bring in any FA's so they can clear there luxury tax penalty. They've wanted to get under 177 million for awhile and I think the CBA will raise the threshold to 200 million. 

I doubt the Yankees can get Trout. He seems to be pretty happy with LAA and they were incredibly loyal in giving him a contract when they really didn't have to. It's the kind of thing that will make extension talks a little too amicable.

Harper is versatile enough to play multiple OF positions. I wouldn't be surprised if Judge is a better RFer than him. Judge can fake being a CFer as well though. He's a plus defender regardless of how his bat ultimately ends up.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2016)

Trout was raised in New Jersey. I am sure he was a Yankees fan growing up. I bet he'd love to play for them.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Trout was raised in New Jersey. I am sure he was a Yankees fan growing up. I bet he'd love to play for them.



Everyone says that and it's the hope I cling to but it's a business as well. The Angels have treated him really really well. They could have continued to exploit him for pennies on the dollar but they didn't. He's got a relationship with the owner and the manager. 2020 is a long ways off but Billy Eppler is the new GM and he was in the Yankee FO under Cashman for a really long time. I just think the chances he leaves the Angels are really low, I think the Yankees have the best chance of any other team but that's just because. 

I think Harper has a higher chance of being a Yankee because he's come off as a mercenary since he was 16 years old.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2016)

I would give Harper 8 years $225 Million. That seems to be a decent value.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I would give Harper 8 years $225 Million. That seems to be a decent value.



That's low. Think about it this way Giancarlo Stanton has the biggest contract ever. He was a similar age to what Harper will be when he hits the open market, Stanton wasn't on the open market so the Marlins effectively were bidding against themselves. Stanton had never registered a year like what we just saw from Harper, he's never hit 40 HRs in a season like Harper has. 

Harper has two more seasons to put up similar numbers to what he did this year and every indication is that he finally is delivering on the potential he had when he was the only HSer hitting consistent opposite field HRs at showcases. You can't pay for a single season but this is someone where you're paying for prime years with an example of what that prime performance looks like. 

So in effect 8 years at 225 is valuing him less than where Cano and to a lesser extent Pujols were at when they hit the market closer to the exit of their prime years. Money in baseball is only going up. Back of the rotation guys are getting 50 million now. 

Harper is a 300 million dollar man unless something drastic happens and even then it might be more realistic to say he's a 350 million dollar man.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They still have to actually do it and even then you have to watch out for an extension. I don't think Boras will let him sign an extension because his entire life has been designed for free agency. We're talking about a kid who went to JuCO ball to get out of HS early and get into the draft. He's a 300 million dollar man.
> 
> Actually in an interesting piece of news that made me think about something you said, Robert Manfred came out and pretty much said the same thing you did about these opt-out clauses. He doesn't understand why teams keep on loading up on them.



I mean let's be honest not only would Harper get more money from the Yanks, they also give him an option of advertising money. He can make it big in the Big apple so there's more revenue there for the kid than if he went somewhere other than maybe Dodgers. 

I feel like in baseball unlike other sports opt outs don't really help the athletes or the teams at all since there's technically no salary cap


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2016)

Soultaker, let's be honest here. You mean to tell me that Baseball players are approaching  half-Billion dollar contract levels, to play a game?.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean let's be honest not only would Harper get more money from the Yanks, they also give him an option of advertising money. He can make it big in the Big apple so there's more revenue there for the kid than if he went somewhere other than maybe Dodgers.
> 
> I feel like in baseball unlike other sports opt outs don't really help the athletes or the teams at all since there's technically no salary cap



They have to get creative. I'm not sure what the rules are on the advertisement stuff. That would be fun to research. The Dodgers would definitely make a run at him but it depends on their prospects. It would be great for them but they're not going to pay guys just because they can. Friedman doesn't roll like that.

It helps both depending on the deal. Look at the Dodgers and Greinke. The Dodgers are probably happy as hell that he opted out and now someone else gets to pay for his decline years while they got out early. Greinke then got that lolwtf deal from the D'Backs.



Gibbs said:


> Soultaker, let's be honest here. You mean to tell me that Baseball players are approaching  half-Billion dollar contract levels, to play a game?.



You don't think people said the same thing when Winfield and Reggie Jackson signed their deals? Teams will and have always been creative. Look at Schrezer's deal. 



> On January 21, 2015, Scherzer was signed by the Washington Nationals to a seven-year, $210 million contract. The contract included a $50 million signing bonus that would be paid out over 14 years, the largest contract deferral in MLB history.[35][36] On January 22, it was reported that Scherzer's contract calls for his salary to be $10 million in 2015, and $15 million in each of the next three seasons. It then increases to $35 million a year in 2019, 2020 and 2021, the seasons in which his deferrals begin. In addition, his contract also includes several award bonuses. He would receive $250,000 for winning a Cy Young, MVP or World Series MVP award, $150,000 if he's the MVP of the League Championship Series and $100,000 if he makes the All-Star team, wins a Gold Glove or wins a Silver Slugger award. The contract does not contain a no-trade clause.



Suffice it to say Harper is not signing for as low of a number as your posing when Giancarlo Stanton got 325 million dollars and has never had a year remotely close to the value that Harper just put up. Harper is looking at A-Rod money.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 2, 2016)

A-ROd's top contract was 10yr/275 Million.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 2, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> A-ROd's top contract was 10yr/275 Million.



Exactly that's pretty much the starting point for a Harper deal. He's going to crack 30 million AAV easily on the open market. There's a handful of things that could somewhat conceivably happen to stop that but it's doubtful because again you're buying his prime years. The value of those will be fully exploited and if he plays to his projections he could be looking at topping Stanton. 

The current Steamer projection has him at 6.8 WAR or in standard terms a .301/.413/.565 slash line with 35 HRs and a wRC+ of 164 meaning he's 64% above the league average in run creation. Assuming he loses .5 a win the next year but stays around that same level of standard production he would still in those 3 years have been more valuable than Stanton who got 325 million. 

So between that and all the stuff I said in my prior post 225 million is too low number especially considering Cano and Pujols got more for their sub-prime years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> They have to get creative. I'm not sure what the rules are on the advertisement stuff. That would be fun to research. The Dodgers would definitely make a run at him but it depends on their prospects. It would be great for them but they're not going to pay guys just because they can. Friedman doesn't roll like that.
> 
> It helps both depending on the deal. Look at the Dodgers and Greinke. The Dodgers are probably happy as hell that he opted out and now someone else gets to pay for his decline years while they got out early. Greinke then got that lolwtf deal from the D'Backs.




I feel like with Yankees he'd make about an estimate of $120 million  dollars in endorsements and ads while in LA it would be about $95 million. Again just estimates I could be off mostly cause I feel New York has better agencies for commercializing products and such while LA is more about getting someone in the entertainment business.

Oh yeah that's true. I guess it can help them overall.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah heard about that. Hoping he gets a chance to.

'BAWH GAWD PEOPLE, THE OPPONENT'S PITCHER'S CONFIDENCE HAS BEEN BROKEN IN HALF!!'


----------



## Jeff (Jan 9, 2016)

So, Griffey and Piazza into the Hall I'm pretty happy about that.

I wasn't a huge fan of Griffey because my man baseball fandom days as a kid were when he was with the Reds, but I'm fairly sure the 99.3% does not make him the best player ever.  Yeah, he is great.  No denying that.  But this was just a year where there wasn't that much difficulty voting.  Edmonds?  Haha, like people would vote for a defensive stalwart.  Edgar Martinez?  Haha, DH!  Roger Clemens?  Ah, well Roy Halladay doesn't want him in so....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 9, 2016)

I still remember Griffey the one year he was in the Sox 

[YOUTUBE]l-Y8T5G_A88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 9, 2016)

Jeff said:


> So, Griffey and Piazza into the Hall I'm pretty happy about that.
> 
> I wasn't a huge fan of Griffey because my man baseball fandom days as a kid were when he was with the Reds, but I'm fairly sure the 99.3% does not make him the best player ever.  Yeah, he is great.  No denying that.  But this was just a year where there wasn't that much difficulty voting.  Edmonds?  Haha, like people would vote for a defensive stalwart.  Edgar Martinez?  Haha, DH!  Roger Clemens?  Ah, well Roy Halladay doesn't want him in so....



You're thinking about it the wrong way then. I don't think anyone would make the case for Griffey as the GOAT. Hell even if you want to pretend like Bonds career ended before it did Griffey was still inferior in the 90s too. You could make the case for Frank Thomas over him as well. That said him getting left off 3 other ballots is actually a sign of good things to come.

That means that voters can stop being retarded about the unanimous selection thing. There are guys who are obvious yeses to the hall and it doesn't increase the prestige of the entire thing to not have them.

They got rid of 100 voters this year and I think the baseball world at large is happy with the indication this has given the future. Guys like Mussina and Schilling got way more votes and this are two guys who need to be in the HoF. I still hate Schilling's guts but the strikeout numbers mean more than the wins.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

wonder why Cespedes hasn't been signed yet


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 10, 2016)

he probably has not found the right deal yet.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 10, 2016)

Probably although I heard White sox are interested but they don't want to give him a three year deal


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2016)

Hitting is being undervalued again or rather there's a collective agreement to undervalue these second/third tier guys who have power as their calling card. It's the only reason a guy like Chris Davis is still on the market.

Personally I love WAR as a stat but if building teams was just about understanding building the highest totals then you could sim the season. That said I feel as though these hitters derive their maximum values from there bat but are so bad at running and fielding that it creates a misrepresentation of their value. WAR works in terms of comparison but there needs to be logical caveats in place. 

So Cespedes and Davis are getting hurt because they don't have room for progression but also because they seem one dimensional but the one dimension they're good at is the most valuable. They'll probably age like shit in the same a Prince Fielder would/did so teams undervalue what they bring.

Also pretty sure Tony Schivonne is the announcer for the Yankees AA affiliate.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2016)

wait the WCW former announcer is with the Yankees AA?  

since when?


also it might be true but since teams like say my White sox have such a horrid time at hitting , they kinda need those bats more than the defense. Defense is important for most sports but I feel like offense in baseball has more value because it determines whether you win or lose  a lot more than if you play solid d.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 11, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> wait the WCW former announcer is with the Yankees AA?
> 
> since when?
> 
> ...



Yes pretty sure it's him

Defense is the great equalizer. If there's any projection left in a defense first guy then their value is shot up to be exponentially higher. Basically what you saw with Jason Heyward. Chris Davis has no projection left as a hitter and he's not going to magically turn into Mark Teixeira.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 11, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yes pretty sure it's him
> 
> Defense is the great equalizer. If there's any projection left in a defense first guy then their value is shot up to be exponentially higher. Basically what you saw with Jason Heyward. Chris Davis has no projection left as a hitter and he's not going to magically turn into Mark Teixeira.



Yeah I guess that makes sense. 


So who would be your top choices left in the OF in free agency?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah I guess that makes sense.
> 
> 
> So who would be your top choices left in the OF in free agency?



Not squinting hard enough to put Davis in the OF?

Upton
Cespedes
Fowler

Austin Jackson
David Dejesus/Dominic Brown

I'd put Davis in front of Upton because power like that trumps perceived upside and because other tools of Upton's aren't skills. He's actually a pretty bad fielder. Still his upside is more than Cespedes who looks like an 150 million dollar investment. 

Fowler is kind of the best of a meh bunch once you're past the other two. It's more worth it to go and target Marcell Ozuna rather than pay Fowler if your in market for a CF.

Austin Jackson can be good again. Broken swings can be mended.When the Yankees traded him I was in favor of it because I felt that Jackson was going to be the player Granderson currently was at the time. Dejesus is just an extremely competent player. Being league average is actually pretty damn valuable. Dominic Brown is a low floor high ceiling guy who is extra cheap. Former top prospects go and get the right coaching then become world beaters from time to time.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 12, 2016)

Another Cuban to froth at the mouth for. Basically another Dodger unless another team outbids them. 



> Cuban Prospect Lazaro Armenteros Declared Free Agent By MLB
> By Steve Adams | January 11, 2016 at 4:03pm CST
> 
> Sixteen-year-old Cuban phenom Lazaro Armenteros ? more commonly referred to simply as ?Lazarito? ? has been declared a free agent by Major League Baseball, according to Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports (Twitter link). Armenteros will be eligible to sign beginning on Feb. 10. Because he is just 16 years of age, Armenteros will be subject to international spending limitations. Any club that has already exceeded its budget ? or any club that exceeds its budget to sign the infielder/outfielder ? will be required to a pay a 100 percent luxury tax on the amount by which the pool has been exceeded.
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not squinting hard enough to put Davis in the OF?
> 
> Upton
> Cespedes
> ...



I just don't feel that Davis should be anywhere near the Outfield


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2016)

He's actually not a terrible OFer I just don't think it means anything because guys can seem good in the OF but then they play a full season and a 3/4 of that will be replacement level with the last quarter being Hanley level because of fatigue. I find a 1B to OF shift dubious as well. 

That said Upton is the only OFer with similar value to Chris Davis and Upton is kind of butcher level in RF. We know he's a bad fielder and with Davis we're presuming he's a bad OFer because of the switch. I think that Davis' game day power mitigates that especially in comparison to Upton and Cespdedes. I feel as though I'm biased and not giving Cespedes a fair shake but I just feel the other two guys are younger and have more curb appeal.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2016)

Earlier this week FanGraphs published their live 2016 projected standings. They’re an amalgamation of several projection systems and their internal playing time depth charts which includes guys they're projecting to be up from the minors but not in-season acquisitions. Luck is probably neutralized in this case too.



The Cubs are the number 1 team and the Dodgers are number 3. Red Sox leap out immediately as they're projected for 92 wins. The thought process is that they'll score a tad bit more, allow a half run less, and see a 105 run difference in run differential from the year before.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's actually not a terrible OFer I just don't think it means anything because guys can seem good in the OF but then they play a full season and a 3/4 of that will be replacement level with the last quarter being Hanley level because of fatigue. I find a 1B to OF shift dubious as well.
> 
> That said Upton is the only OFer with similar value to Chris Davis and Upton is kind of butcher level in RF. We know he's a bad fielder and with Davis we're presuming he's a bad OFer because of the switch. I think that Davis' game day power mitigates that especially in comparison to Upton and Cespdedes. I feel as though I'm biased and not giving Cespedes a fair shake but I just feel the other two guys are younger and have more curb appeal.



Nah makes senses that you look at potential more so than face value right now


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah makes senses that you look at potential more so than face value right now



The evil of the big money deal is the dead money. Every big money deal in sports needs to be about how much of that dead money can you feasibly recoup before the decline. The peak years should ideally put you in a position to rationalize and absorb the dead years. If you're paying Upton, Cespedes, and Davis in the neighborhood of 5 years 150-180 million dollar you want the guy who is going to give you the least amount of dead money. If Cespedes ends up pulling a Josh Donaldson then the entire thing gets muddied up and it's a lot of retrospective hand wringing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 13, 2016)

True but it seems like teams aren't willing to shell out dead money for any of them. Is it possible that maybe instead of 150 -180 million you end up seeing them get deals for 85-100 million?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 18, 2016)

Well Justin Upton got a 6 year $132.75 million dollar deal 


Thoughts?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well Justin Upton got a 6 year $132.75 million dollar deal
> 
> 
> Thoughts?



Sounds right was my first thought. I was rooting for him to get the 2 extra years to get to the 180 million mark but at this AAV and the year 2 opt out I think Upton made out like a bandit. 

Cespedes' market kind of blew up. I wonder who gets him and on what kind of deal. They want the years but at this point they might just get an elevated AAV. Nelson Cruz is his floor but hot damn is he close to making it there.


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 19, 2016)

Very hesitant to do >8yr contracts now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 19, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Very hesitant to do >8yr contracts now.



I disagree that they're more hesitant than ever to do it, I think the likelihood of such pacts reaching their end point is the lesser event to actually happen. Upton just wasn't in the tier to do it because he's got some holes in his swing and his bat loses value at RF rather than LF. 

Gotta think of the opt out too, Gibbs. It gives the teams protection by the player cashing in. I doubt even Heyward makes it through his 8 because he'll opt-out too. That said Heyward had 200 million dollar offers he didn't take but he got to that level based on just enough hitting, historically great defense, and his age.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Sounds right was my first thought. I was rooting for him to get the 2 extra years to get to the 180 million mark but at this AAV and the year 2 opt out I think Upton made out like a bandit.
> 
> Cespedes' market kind of blew up. I wonder who gets him and on what kind of deal. They want the years but at this point they might just get an elevated AAV. Nelson Cruz is his floor but hot damn is he close to making it there.



Only problem is that now the White Sox can't go after Cespedes since he will be too expensive


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 21, 2016)

The Yankees are going to honor Ortiz on his farewell tour this season and it got me thinking. Ortiz really might be the first guy ever popped for PEDs to make the HoF because he's basically the most popular player to ever be caught.

This led to another thought where I feel as though that those of my generation, people in their 20s, seem more inclined to forgive PED users if they're kind of right in the middle of the all-time lists. We hate Bonds and A-Rod more because they ended up going for more vaunted records and I get it, I really do. 

Personally I've always been against PED guys getting in but I think it's gotta be case by case. Because to the extent I would vote for an Ortiz that means I would vote for Bonds, doesn't it? Isn't it even worse since in the timeline Bonds was a HoFer before he used and Ortiz was a Rule V draft pick cast off from the Twins. 

That said I never want Bonds or Clemens to get in, but I especially never want to see Bonds in. I get that the HoF is a museum meant to serve as a memorial to the history of the game and Bonds is apart of that history, but it's wrong. You know it when you see it, kind of like how when the ground is wet as far as the eye can see you know it probably rained. Bonds really kind of killed whatever wonderment I had in looking at sports as a whole so it's apart of the history I don't want in there and I wouldn't want to tell my kids about either. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Only problem is that now the White Sox can't go after Cespedes since he will be too expensive



There's an avenue for business there though isn't there? It'd be funny considering how similar to the Mets the Whitesox are in terms of their roster and pitching depth.


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

yoenis wants a 5 year deal according to reports i think some team will jump at that.


----------



## Jimin (Jan 21, 2016)

Contracts are really getting out of hand these days... @___@

It's already hit the NBA and the MLB. I wonder when it's gonna hit the NFL...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> There's an avenue for business there though isn't there? It'd be funny considering how similar to the Mets the Whitesox are in terms of their roster and pitching depth.



Yeah there is but the problem is they also don't want to give him more than three years at most








Vespy89 said:


> yoenis wants a 5 year deal according to reports i think some team will jump at that.



Nats looking like the faves 




Edward Cullen said:


> Contracts are really getting out of hand these days... @___@
> 
> It's already hit the NBA and the MLB. I wonder when it's gonna hit the NFL...



Well NFL it won't due to the fact that they have a salary cap that they have to abide to.


NBA is the same. 


MLB on the other hand, well the contracts could one day reach half of a billion dollars


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

Iwish cespedes would just pick a team already we are a month out from P&C report.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah true that.


I will just go prepare myself in despair knowing the North side is  having a party while the South side is in shit mode


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

its never over until he signs somewhere Dean


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 21, 2016)

knowing my luck it is over


----------



## Vespy89 (Jan 21, 2016)

and knowing our luck this winter he'll take the shorter deal with the Mets cause he wants to be a Met blah.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 24, 2016)

Seems like you were right Vespy 

3 years, 75 million.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 13, 2016)

So about that Bryce Harper convo.



> The 23-year-old outfielder was asked in an interview with 106.7 FM The Fan what his thoughts were about his next contract potentially being worth more than $400 million. Harper will earn $5 million this season and is eligible for arbitration after 2016.
> 
> "Yeah, I mean, I don't really think about that stuff," Harper said Thursday. "I just try to play the years out and do everything I can to help my team win. But don't sell me short. That's what you're doing right now to me, so don't do that.
> 
> "... I'm looking forward to just playing this year, just looking forward to playing the next couple years. And I think all that stuff will play out."



Jim Bowden who was the GM of that Nats had this as his offer.



			
				Jim Bowden said:
			
		

> Projected contract: 14 years for $407 million (average annual value: $29-plus million). Boras usually takes his guys to free agency, but perhaps a record-breaking contract will pique his interest. Harper would become the first $400 million player, and let me say this (while you're picking up your jaw from the floor): I went conservative here. If he were to actually reach free agency, I think he not only surpasses this projection, but he shatters it. Gulp.



That's what he thinks the owner could pay. Opt outs help though. I had it at 350 million because I didn't think teams could shell out 325 willy nilly but that's the money they're saying everyone has.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 13, 2016)

White Sox should go for him next year


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 13, 2016)

Pretty crazy thing I saw in my morning reading. This is an excerpt from 2011 about Pirates prospect Tyler Glasnow.



> Jim Callis of Baseball America tweets that the Pirates have signed fifth-round pick Tyler Glasnow, an extremely tall, skinny high school pitcher from California, for $600,000. The bonus is the largest any team has given to a player taken lower than the first 65 overall picks. He’ll probably be quite a project, but the Pirates must have liked him a lot to give him so much money to skip college. If he pitches this season, it will probably be in the Gulf Coast league in Florida.



This is from the other day a ranking of the guys in the Pirates system.



> 1) Tyler Glasnow, RHP, Grade A: Age 22, posted 2.39 ERA with 136/43 K/BB in 109 innings between Double-A and Triple-A, just 77 hits. If you don’t like Tyler Glasnow, you don’t like baseball. Terrific example of textbook development, morphing raw high school arm into professional dominator, 95-99 fastball, double-plus curve, change-up steadily improving, excellent sabermetrics. With just a bit more command sharpening, can be an ace.



NL Central is crazy right now. The FO's in that division are mostly next level between the Cards, Cubs, and Pirates. Like the fact Pit keeps finding these guys and developing them is nuts. Even McCutchen is a dude who basically hit/exceeded his ceiling as a prospect after coming out as a toolsy as fuck OFer in HS. Crazy what's going on over there.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 13, 2016)

I want what Pitt's having


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 19, 2016)

Dean what the hell is going on with the ChiSox? This Adam LaRoche story is fucking nuts. 



> Sale said Williams has told three different stories on why the decision was made to limit 14-year-old Drake LaRoche's access to the clubhouse, prompting his father to leave the team and a contract that would have paid him $13 million this season.
> 
> "Somebody walked out of those doors the other day and it was the wrong guy," Sale said.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2016)

It's Kenny being a dumbass and not sticking to one story.

Adam had a shitty year last year and Kenny, Hahn ,  and Reinsdork felt that maybe he was being distracted by his kid.

So they asked him to bring the kid less, but he probably had it in his contract that the kid could be there most of the time.


So now you have a split locker room. Oh and this is the best part, some of the players did complain about the kid being there all the time.



So what we got here is a goddamn implosion of a team


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2016)

Any of you guys do Fantasy?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2016)

Nah I usually give up on fantasy after week one


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2016)

Harper will get Yankees money., Next year several contracts are off the books, and there will be money available. Why do you think they haven't spent big this season? Saving up for a Harper contract.


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah I usually give up on fantasy after week one



I drafted tonight. 12 player league:


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 20, 2016)

Shouldn't a new convo be made?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 20, 2016)

title? Well it's pretty inactive here so I doubt it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2016)

Sox not imploding 

Sox actually showing signs of batting life 

Now we shall see how it goes this season


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey man look at the Mets. They arrived because all the pitchers basically hit their most optimistic predictions. The White Sox have arms. The Kenny Williams shit though. He's kind of a hack.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2016)

Kenny got lucky in that 05 

If we can get Fulmer up here we have a strong four man rotation.

Sale, Quintana, Fulmer , Rodon.  We still need a fifth pitcher though 

What has helped too  though is trading for All Star Todd Frazier. This guy looks like the real deal 

Also how's your Yanks looking?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm cautiously optimistic. I think the Greg Bird injury kind of looms large. I personally thought he had the 30 HR potential. The ball left his bat with crazy velocity, I actually just looked up the average exit velocity and it was second only to Stanton who was far and away number 1. 97.73 to 94.89. 

I think that Severino, Tanaka, Pineda, and Eovaldi is a sneaky good rotation. They need some rebounds but have intriguing hitters as well. I like Aaron Hicks. The rough part is that they need thump and they don't have reliable sources despite high upside.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2016)

Damn Stanton has an arm 


What about Alex? I'm sure he's still got some pop left.


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2016)

He does have an arm too. Dude is just good at baseball and hits the fuck out of it 

A-Rod and Teix have thump still. A-Rod still generates hard contact which is what you want to see out of an old guy. Teix does too but the thing is that with the injuries they have and their age who knows. There's also the luck element with Teix because the dude really needs to hit the ball over the fence in order to combat the shift. So it's not that they don't or can't provide thump it's just that they're not as reliable as someone like Bautista or Davis.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2016)

Now I get you . The problem is where would you go get that thump?


----------



## SoulTaker (Mar 29, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Now I get you . The problem is where would you go get that thump?



Well there's Beltran too who can still hit. McCann hit a career high in homers last year. Gary Sanchez who will be his understudy after the Yankees fuck with his service time clock has some legit light tower power too. I mean it's there on the team but me personally, I'm cautiously optimistic. Someone is bound to get hurt or wear down. They have a lot of depth and lot of high upside guys but I just question the reliability of the team. They can win 88 and even get into the 90s but I'm not sure which of there guys is going to give it to them. Even Aaron Judge is a potential option in AAA, especially if he shows better ability to get to the breaking ball. He's one of the premier power prospects in baseball because he's a big 6'7 260 pound giant in the mold of George Springer though Springer showed more game power.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 29, 2016)

Man that's nice options for the future.

I feel the same cautious optimism like you. Sox showed spurts of great pitching, and consistent hitting but the question is , can they do it in April? 


We always get off to a bad start in April


----------



## Vespy89 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well at least we won today 4-3 over the Braves bullpen and offense still shakey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Sox game won't be on till late


----------



## Mako (Apr 4, 2016)

Finally, it's officially baseball season. I really like the Cubs lineup, but I wish they brought up Kawasaki from the minors. I loved the guy, spunky and a really well rounded player. 

Did anyone see that Kevin Pillar running catch? He ran head first into the wall. He got back up and I don't think there were any reports of a concussion.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 4, 2016)

Geezus that catch was brutal yo.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 5, 2016)

hoping for a good year


----------



## Mako (Apr 6, 2016)

Same here. The White Sox and Cubs are looking hot so far. I can't wait for the cross-town classic later this year.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

> Zack Greinke, he of the 1.66 ERA last season, allowed seven earned runs in his first start with the Diamondbacks. Last year, Greinke allowed seven earned runs in all of April. From June 7 to July 31, he made 10 starts, threw 73.1 innings, and allowed seven runs. Yesterday, he made one start, threw four innings, and allowed the same seven runs. He made 92 starts with the Dodgers, and never allowed more than five earned runs in a game. He’s made one start with the Diamondbacks, and has never allowed fewer than seven. Greinke allowed three homers in the game, something he’d done just seven times prior, in 365 career appearances. The last time he gave up three homers in the same game was nearly seven years ago. Here’s one more Greinke fun fact, for good measure.
> 
> And then there’s Trevor Story, who homered twice off Greinke, and did so in his first major league game. He’s just the fifth player in the last 100 hundred years to hit two homers in his major-league debut, and just the third to do it off the same pitcher. And that pitcher was Zack Greinke. Who had a 1.66 ERA last season.



This shit really is fucking crazy but it's got the whole sports is weird vibe where Greinke will have an ERA in the 2s and Trevor Story will hit like .240 on the year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2016)

Mako said:


> Same here. The White Sox and Cubs are looking hot so far. I can't wait for the cross-town classic later this year.



I'm not. I get annoyed by the shit talking honestly  



SoulTaker said:


> This shit really is fucking crazy but it's got the whole sports is weird vibe where Greinke will have an ERA in the 2s and Trevor Story will hit like .240 on the year.



Wow a year really can make a difference 


Also your Yanks are struggling. What's going on?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 6, 2016)

The first 15 innings of the season qualify a team as struggling?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The first 15 innings of the season qualify a team as struggling?



I'm sorry for over reacting


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2016)

also I hate Cubs and Sox fans this time of year.

Not you Mako, I mean others


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 7, 2016)

Dean

I just thought it was an odd way to phrase it is all. Really liking Starlin Castro's new swing. Gotta thank the Cubs hitting coach. Not sure if I can call myself a believer yet though.

Saw the ChiSox just signed Chance TR to be their ambassador. Everyone is praising the move.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2016)

I just mean both fanbases obsess over each other. I wish Cubs good fortune but I'm more worried about KC and Detroit


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean
> 
> I just thought it was an odd way to phrase it is all. Really liking Starlin Castro's new swing. Gotta thank the Cubs hitting coach. Not sure if I can call myself a believer yet though.
> 
> Saw the ChiSox just signed Chance TR to be their ambassador. Everyone is praising the move.



WHY?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 7, 2016)

Astros seem to have gotten much bolder since coming to AL 


Also Sox are 3-1 so far 

It's been a while since we had a nice start


----------



## Mako (Apr 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Dean
> 
> I just thought it was an odd way to phrase it is all. Really liking Starlin Castro's new swing. Gotta thank the Cubs hitting coach. Not sure if I can call myself a believer yet though.
> 
> Saw the ChiSox just signed Chance TR to be their ambassador. Everyone is praising the move.



Ugh. This really hurts me. I'm glad he's making a great debut for the Yankees. Please be nice to Castro, especially when he makes silly mistakes or slumps 



Dean Ambrose said:


> also I hate Cubs and Sox fans this time of year.
> 
> Not you Mako, I mean others


It's just going to get even more hostile from now on, Dean. We both know it. People will fight over who is the best in the city: Jose Abreu/Anthony Rizzo, Todd Fraizer/Kris Bryant, Sale/Arrieta. It's stupid, really. Why can't we be happy that we have teams that have the potential to go into the post-season? lmao bulls and bears

 Have a couple of beers. This is going to be a rollercoaster.

---

Lackey debuted yesterday. 6 runs allowed and a walk (Not bad considering how the Diamondbacks have an interesting offensive lineup, still would like for him to stop throwing them down the middle). Maybe he's nervous on the hype that has been building on this Cubs team or he's just tagging along the ride because of that contract. Lackey has a lot of time to improve, so let's hope this is just one of his bad days.

HOLY FUCK, SCHWARBS. I wasn't able to watch the game on TV, but I had the game audio and I was in shock when I heard about the collision in the outfield. Luckily the x-ray scan results were negative. Still praying for a quick recovery.

Rizzo and Dexter were my favorites of this game. Smart baserunning and great contact with the ball.

3-0 and we're still tied with Reds and Pirates. This fucking division man. But hey, the Cards are dead last, so life is good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

Your team is too stacke Mako


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 8, 2016)

When was the last time you saw Teix go opposite field HR ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

Detroit stop winning


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

GOD RETIRE ALREADY STUPID ASS DANKS!


----------



## Windowgazer (Apr 8, 2016)

Schwarber out for the season. Cubs have enough depth to endure this injury but it still sucks because he's so fun to watch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

John Danks can suck a dick. He needs to retire so he doesn't get his extra money back


----------



## Mako (Apr 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Your team is too stacke Mako



Now all we need is to keep everyone healthy. 
Schwarber is out of the season as soon as I purchased his jersey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 8, 2016)

At least you don't have a Danks on your team


----------



## Scud (Apr 9, 2016)

Damn, that will probably be the toughest L the Dodgers take all season.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

San Fran is still the master of the West


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Detroit stop winning



There you go!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

Also yes a win today makes me feel better


----------



## Kuya (Apr 9, 2016)

Matt Cain might be in for a bounce back season. If he has one, then it's GG



#evenyearmagic


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Matt Cain might be in for a bounce back season. If he has one, then it's GG
> 
> 
> 
> #evenyearmagic



Go to hell you bastard


----------



## Mako (Apr 9, 2016)

Kuya said:


> Matt Cain might be in for a bounce back season. If he has one, then it's GG
> 
> 
> 
> #evenyearmagic



I'd rather have the Cardinals win than see the Giants take the WS this year.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2016)

White Sox 5-2 


Also ST I have been meaning to tell you this.....thanks for Quintana


----------



## Mako (Apr 12, 2016)

5-1. I love you, Addison Russell.

In other news, Finnegan has the arsenal to become a valuable asset for Reds bullpen. Let him work longer innings and he'll throw a no-hitter eventually.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

Mako, WHAT THE HELL?

Jake can hit bombs now?


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Mako, I think Finnegan is a pretty live arm but there are a lot of guys with his profile in the league or near the league. The guy is completely capable of what your claiming but he's not someone I'd put above Severino from my team or Rodon and Fullmer on Dean's team. Your welcome for Quintana which is silently the worst move the Yankees have made in 5 years by letting him go.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

I just don't get why they didn't like Quintana.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

It's not that they didn't like him they overlooked him because he wasn't as sexy as other prospects. Like for all the shit talking about the Yankees they are pretty good at scouting power arms or guys who will be power arms. When guys don't have power the Yankees have a penchant for getting pitch ability guys who can strike guys out. Quintana was really in the no man's land of this premise as he didn't/doesn't have overpowering stuff but he's not a Tyler Clippard maestro whose got a 9 K/9.


----------



## Mako (Apr 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Mako, WHAT THE HELL?
> 
> Jake can hit bombs now?



Yep, who needs DHs when your pitcher can rake whenever he pleases. First hit of the season and its a 2R HR.  

@ST Oh yeah, I agree with you. I want to see Finnegan continue to grow as we go deeper into the season.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

I really wish I paid more attention to pitcher hitting WAR. I think guys like Grienke end up being worth a win based on their batting and that would presumably play into how he got his total money to be so high.

Man you two dudes and your Chicago teams have so much to be excited about. The position players in the North and the pitching on the South side. Dean just needs Kenny Williams to get shitcanned and he'll be good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I really wish I paid more attention to pitcher hitting WAR. I think guys like Grienke end up being worth a win based on their batting and that would presumably play into how he got his total money to be so high.
> 
> Man you two dudes and your Chicago teams have so much to be excited about. The position players in the North and the pitching on the South side. Dean just needs Kenny Williams to get shitcanned and he'll be good.



I kinda never pay attention to WAR but that's just cause I don't really get it 

Kenny will fire a child before he leaves


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I kinda never pay attention to WAR but that's just cause I don't really get it
> 
> Kenny will fire a child before he leaves



At least you admit it. You get the basics of it though right? Like how its wins above replacement and just a catch-all value meant to show how much more in wins player A is over player x?

I remember when we were talking about WAR like 3 years ago when Nic was in here. We were talking about Jered Weaver and Dan Haren or whatever and I was explaining to him the merits of fielding independent pitching stats. Dude was like this is bullshit you're telling me a pitcher can't control his hits and I was like yeah he doesn't. Suffice to say Mike Trout becomes a thing later on in that season and this dude is talking all about WAR and why Trout should beat Cabrera in MVP voting.

 @ KW firing a child.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> At least you admit it. You get the basics of it though right? Like how its wins above replacement and just a catch-all value meant to show how much more in wins player A is over player x?
> 
> I remember when we were talking about WAR like 3 years ago when Nic was in here. We were talking about Jered Weaver and Dan Haren or whatever and I was explaining to him the merits of fielding independent pitching stats. Dude was like this is bullshit you're telling me a pitcher can't control his hits and I was like yeah he doesn't. Suffice to say Mike Trout becomes a thing later on in that season and this dude is talking all about WAR and why Trout should beat Cabrera in MVP voting.
> 
> @ KW firing a child.



Nah dude I really don't 

Like I'm sure it's more accurate than just wins and losses , or RBI's but man I just can't get the logistics of it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 12, 2016)

Basically they just establish a baseline of what league average looks like after calculating the runs they're responsible for creating(hitting/running) /preventing(defense) neutralizing controlled factors such as the park and league. They adjust this for position too so guys at defensive premium positions get a bump to actually reflect the fact their positions don't regularly produce thump. Replacement level or the last guy on the bench basically. Basically think about how Jordan Danks was for you guys in 2014 and that's pretty much what replacement level is. They calculate how much more a player is on the field than that guy. So in that first year(2014) Abreu was worth 5 more wins than Jordan Danks would have been. Mind you 5 guys means a lot. If the Indians had an Abreu giving them 5 more wins they would have won 90 games and likely the division.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Basically they just establish a baseline of what league average looks like after calculating the runs they're responsible for creating(hitting/running) /preventing(defense) neutralizing controlled factors such as the park and league. They adjust this for position too so guys at defensive premium positions get a bump to actually reflect the fact their positions don't regularly produce thump. Replacement level or the last guy on the bench basically. Basically think about how Jordan Danks was for you guys in 2014 and that's pretty much what replacement level is. They calculate how much more a player is on the field than that guy. So in that first year(2014) Abreu was worth 5 more wins than Jordan Danks would have been. Mind you 5 guys means a lot. If the Indians had an Abreu giving them 5 more wins they would have won 90 games and likely the division.



Oooh ok now I kinda get it. Thanks


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 20, 2016)

Matt Latos has been  a gift to our rotation


----------



## Mako (Apr 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Matt Latos has been  a gift to our rotation



And Jose Abreu + Toddfather are a deadly combo for offense.

I would also like to add, fuck the Cards and Matt Holliday (Molina is an exception).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2016)

Toddfather has also been a great trade from Cincy 


I'm just wishing we could have offense like your Cubs 


Sale never seems to get love from our hitters


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Toddfather has also been a great trade from Cincy
> 
> 
> I'm just wishing we could have offense like your Cubs
> ...



Give it time. Your bullpen is fantastic (Sale and Latos) so far, so your offense should be warming up in no time.

Speaking of Cincy, Cubs vs Reds was FUN. Bryant's grand slam to Arrieta's no-no. I can only get so erect, and it's only April.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm just utterly frustrated at OUR LACK OF OFFENSE!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2016)

I'm totally in love with our offense 


plus Sale is GOAT BOAT this year


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2016)

If the Sox can start hitting my lord


----------



## Windowgazer (Apr 26, 2016)

Both Chicago's team with the best records in their respective leagues. A windy series wouldn't be bad at all.


----------



## Mako (Apr 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm totally in love with our offense
> 
> 
> plus Sale is GOAT BOAT this year



Now that the Blackhawks playoff run is over, prepare yourself for an influx of new White Sox and Cubs fans in a couple of days.

And just a few days ago you were upset with the offense. I'm telling you Dean, they're just warming up. 

I'm so excited for the Crosstown Classic series. I'm trying to nab some tickets at the Cell. (Broke  college student life)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 27, 2016)

Glad they're warming up. Our pitchers are just awesome


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

This Yankee offense has been fucking awful since the end of the Detroit series. I knew it was bad but then I saw the numbers and they're hitting .220/.289/.325 as a team with an average of 2.47 runs per game since then. The season is young but holy shit there's like zero continuity in this lineup. When A-Rod has a good game everyone else sucks dick. When Starlin has a good game everyone else sucks dick. Man this is the problem with going the Giants route. You need to get hot at the right time or you're just faking contention. That last Giants team to win the title was the oldest team in the league and basically defied every convention other than the hottest team wins the World Series. It gives hope to all teams built like the Yankees but damn man they really need the reinforcements to arrive. Only the kids look like they have life in their bats.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This Yankee offense has been fucking awful since the end of the Detroit series. I knew it was bad but then I saw the numbers and they're hitting .220/.289/.325 as a team with an average of 2.47 runs per game since then. The season is young but holy shit there's like zero continuity in this lineup. When A-Rod has a good game everyone else sucks dick. When Starlin has a good game everyone else sucks dick. Man this is the problem with going the Giants route. You need to get hot at the right time or you're just faking contention. That last Giants team to win the title was the oldest team in the league and basically defied every convention other than the hottest team wins the World Series. It gives hope to all teams built like the Yankees but damn man they really need the reinforcements to arrive. Only the kids look like they have life in their bats.


Yea you guys are struggling


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Yea we're officially at that point 20 games in. 4 games in wasn't there but now I am


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2016)

Honestly I think  you guys might just have to tank for a while and go into rebuilding mode. Gonna need to strengthen your farm system.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 28, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Honestly I think  you guys might just have to tank for a while and go into rebuilding mode. Gonna need to strengthen your farm system.



Keith Law rated us the 13th best farm. The whole farm system narrative is overblown.One of your best starters was picked up by my team's scouts. I mean your closer was developed in my team's farm.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Keith Law rated us the 13th best farm. The whole farm system narrative is overblown.One of your best starters was picked up by my team's scouts. I mean your closer was developed in my team's farm.


True but the point is not to give up on them before they get to blossom though.
Your Yanks are always in this mindset of WIN NOW instead of telling its fanbase , to chill out and let the team be built up.

Also fuck John Stanks I wish he retired already.


----------



## Windowgazer (Apr 29, 2016)

SoulTaker, how is Starlin doing so far? Haven't payed much attention to the team. Also, Adam Warren has been valuable so far for the Cubs.


----------



## Legend (May 1, 2016)

5 in a row for the Phils


----------



## SoulTaker (May 1, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> True but the point is not to give up on them before they get to blossom though.
> Your Yanks are always in this mindset of WIN NOW instead of telling its fanbase , to chill out and let the team be built up.
> 
> Also fuck John Stanks I wish he retired already.



I think it's a mix of things because the thing is that they really tried to throw money at the problem and just did it in all the wrong ways again because they want to compete. That said the Yankees are not the best incubator for sure because the former Yankee org squad is probably better than a lot of former org players. Ownership is more to blame than the fan base which would be patient for like a year or 2. Fuck the Yankees should have Moncada but because the Steinbrenner's are shitty about knowing where to invest they don't.



Windowgazer said:


> SoulTaker, how is Starlin doing so far? Haven't payed much attention to the team. Also, Adam Warren has been valuable so far for the Cubs.



He's cooled off from his crazy first 3 games but he's doing really well. See's the ball very well at the plate and the improvements he made at the end of last season have carried over. On defense he makes the routine play and has some highlights but I don't think he makes plays he's not supposed to make. It's similar to the Jeter situation defensively, he just makes the average play and doesn't do the more that you see others at the position do, mind you this is at second base too. Focus is the key here but he reminds me of Cano with less power but man does he make a lot of contact. Wouldn't be surprised if his K/BB rates are identical to Cano.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think it's a mix of things because the thing is that they really tried to throw money at the problem and just did it in all the wrong ways again because they want to compete. That said the Yankees are not the best incubator for sure because the former Yankee org squad is probably better than a lot of former org players. Ownership is more to blame than the fan base which would be patient for like a year or 2. Fuck the Yankees should have Moncada but because the Steinbrenner's are shitty about knowing where to invest they don't.



I see. I mean I kinda think the Steinbrenner's just have this large legacy they have to live up to like the Lakers and Celtics and other successful teams that when they do have to rebuild they don't like that idea very much. Still it's a process every team has to go through eventually.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

If you told me the White sox would be at 18-8 with a 3 1/2 game lead in the division at the beginning of the year I'd have called you a dirty whore liar 

My goodness our bats are awake


----------



## Windowgazer (May 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think it's a mix of things because the thing is that they really tried to throw money at the problem and just did it in all the wrong ways again because they want to compete. That said the Yankees are not the best incubator for sure because the former Yankee org squad is probably better than a lot of former org players. Ownership is more to blame than the fan base which would be patient for like a year or 2. Fuck the Yankees should have Moncada but because the Steinbrenner's are shitty about knowing where to invest they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> He's cooled off from his crazy first 3 games but he's doing really well. See's the ball very well at the plate and the improvements he made at the end of last season have carried over. On defense he makes the routine play and has some highlights but I don't think he makes plays he's not supposed to make. It's similar to the Jeter situation defensively, he just makes the average play and doesn't do the more that you see others at the position do, mind you this is at second base too. Focus is the key here but he reminds me of Cano with less power but man does he make a lot of contact. Wouldn't be surprised if his K/BB rates are identical to Cano.



That's ideal Starlin Castro then. Hopefully he continues being productive.


----------



## Windowgazer (May 1, 2016)

In other news, Cubs lost today. I hate when they lose even though it was only their 2nd loss in a week.


----------



## Mako (May 1, 2016)

Windowgazer said:


> In other news, Cubs lost today. I hate when they lose even though it was only their 2nd loss in a week.



It would've been great if Rizzo clinched a homer in the tenth. Oh well, it happens. I hope it's just the cold getting to Lackey. Maybe he'll find his groove again when the weather warms up.

I can't wait for the upcoming Pirates series. I love the team, but I can't wait to see that gatorade-punching-scrub, Sean Rodriguez again. Dude has the temper of Carlos Zambrano.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 1, 2016)

Meh I mean Cubs almost came back. Only shows how strong the bats really are.


----------



## Windowgazer (May 1, 2016)

Mako said:


> It would've been great if Rizzo clinched a homer in the tenth. Oh well, it happens. I hope it's just the cold getting to Lackey. Maybe he'll find his groove again when the weather warms up.
> 
> I can't wait for the upcoming Pirates series. I love the team, but I can't wait to see that gatorade-punching-scrub, Sean Rodriguez again. Dude has the temper of Carlos Zambrano.


Lackey was OK. My concern is that he was only able to strikeout 2 Braves today considering their impatient lineup (though pitching to contacts given the conditions might have been the reason why.), as well as becoming way worse as the game goes on. But he, as well as everyone else other than Arrieta and Lester, will be fine during the regular season thanks to the offense.

Funny thing about that Sean Rodriguez is that that was the hardest a Pirates hit anything during the entire game haha


----------



## Mako (May 4, 2016)

Jon Lester and his damn glove throws.

THE SOX GOT RID OF DANKS? WHERE ARE YOU DEAN?


----------



## Windowgazer (May 4, 2016)

I wonder how many Gatorade Coolers Sean Rodriguez hit today.


----------



## Mael (May 5, 2016)

Quite irritating when A-Rod has this awful average yet he's still popping HRs to troll folks.

Then again I was quite pleased to see the Sox sweep NY.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 7, 2016)

Mako said:


> Jon Lester and his damn glove throws.
> 
> THE SOX GOT RID OF DANKS? WHERE ARE YOU DEAN?


I was celebrating 


then Red sox took me down a notch


----------



## Mako (May 8, 2016)

An eventful night for baseball tonight. Chris Sale is the first pitcher this season to have 7 wins. This is also the same number of  wins as the Braves. Oh, and Bartolo Colon hit his first home run today. Congrats to Colon, proving the league once again, that pitchers don't need DH.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2016)

10-109 and 1 HR. Pitchers need and deserve the DH. It's 2016 and injury prevention is more important than ever as pitchers seemingly pitch less innings but are more valuable.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 8, 2016)

Yeah I agree with ST on this.

It's not about getting an easier out or anything like that. Mako imagine if Jake got hurt swinging at a pitch. That would be a killer for the Cubs especially since he's wearing out his arms that he uses to not only pitch but to swing. Gonna be a bad wear and tear.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 8, 2016)

The Cubs really have everything right now. I honestly don't know if anyone can beat them except for LA. I think that Julio Urias and Jose De Leon could be special pitchers and give them that extra spurt in October akin to Wacha or Syndegaard. Still the numbers are ridiculous and the Cubs have so many markers of World Series champs that the curse is really going to have a tough team to take down this year. Still I don't underestimate the mysticism of these things especially a curse like this one.


----------



## Windowgazer (May 8, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Cubs really have everything right now. I honestly don't know if anyone can beat them except for LA. I think that Julio Urias and Jose De Leon could be special pitchers and give them that extra spurt in October akin to Wacha or Syndegaard. Still the numbers are ridiculous and the Cubs have so many markers of World Series champs that the curse is really going to have a tough team to take down this year. Still I don't underestimate the mysticism of these things especially a curse like this one.


To be honest, I'm more afraid of the Mets since their young arms have performed so well over the course of a year that they are more of a sure bet to be dominant. Though LA can be scary but their offense has holes.


----------



## Mako (May 8, 2016)

I also agree that LA and the Mets are one of the biggest threats for the Cubs. One of the biggest matchups I want to see unfold is with the Mets. They outplayed the Cubs without a doubt. Plus, Syndergaard is really fun to watch pitch.

Quintana is really underrated. This guy has been dominating on the mound for the Sox. If Quintana keeps it up, this will easily be his best season.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 9, 2016)

The Mets are dangerous but largely because of where you project their arms to be rather than what the arms are. They're new and exciting but that also means inconsistent. Syndegaard has been amazing this year but Steven Matz is outpacing Matt Harvey. I mean as much as people jerk off to Arietta, Strasburg has basically been the best non-Kershaw starter in the league. People get fatigued about a guy like Strasburg but this dude is the most talented pitcher of his generation. Strasburg is the prospect all these other guys get judged by. 

The post season is a different animal and he's got to go up against the rigors but where his actual performance is. He's one guy but you have Schrezer who is liable to get his shit together. 

The Mets are great but I think a lot of people forget that the Nats played to the bottom/below the expectations of what was expected except for Schrezer and Harper.

Dodgers have the most talent though. I mean it's not easy but even with all of this in mind the Cubs are showing historical excellence and thriving. Trends are important too.


----------



## WhatADrag (May 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The Cubs really have everything right now. I honestly don't know if anyone can beat them except for LA. I think that Julio Urias and Jose De Leon could be special pitchers and give them that extra spurt in October akin to Wacha or Syndegaard. Still the numbers are ridiculous and the Cubs have so many markers of World Series champs that the curse is really going to have a tough team to take down this year. Still I don't underestimate the mysticism of these things especially a curse like this one.


Its baseball bro it has nothing to do with a curse. My cardinals won over 100 games last year but got worn out by the end of the season and injuries occurred. Just part of the game. 

The last few rings cards won through the wild card.

Baseball just a different animal


----------



## Gibbs (May 10, 2016)

If I offered you Andrew Miller for David Robertson would you take the deal?

@SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose @WhatADrag


----------



## SoulTaker (May 10, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Its baseball bro it has nothing to do with a curse. My cardinals won over 100 games last year but got worn out by the end of the season and injuries occurred. Just part of the game.
> 
> The last few rings cards won through the wild card.
> 
> Baseball just a different animal



The Cards actually had relatively lower odds than the Mets and Dodgers going off the Fangraphs odds page from last year and that includes a bunch of things like run diff/zips projections for the rest of the season which are updated daily. The Cubs are a different animal by the standard of best team in the league right now, they're historically great thus far. They have a lot of young talent and players who will regress to the mean, I mean consider that they're doing this with Heyward being a negative on offense is crazy.



Gibbs said:


> If I offered you Andrew Miller for David Robertson would you take the deal?
> 
> @SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose @WhatADrag



If you're offering me Miller and I have to give up Robertson, then yeah, absolutely. You're asking me to give you a lefty closer who is actually slightly better in pretty much every single way. I mean it's a marginal upgrade in a bunch of ways but it's an upgrade. I think Robertson is a way better fireman than Miller though, but we're past that. Oh and Miller does it for 10 million less.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 10, 2016)

Oh and the Strasburg contract is great. The one thing that I wonder is if the first 3 years are front loaded. That's the wave with these opt outs, realistically, it's the smartest if most painful thing for the owners. I mean it's a bargain to be honest. What he would have made on the market. The market stood as:

Clay Buchholz
Andrew Cashner
Bartolo Colon
R.A. Dickey
Jeremy Hellickson
Rich Hill
Mat Latos

There are some options and opt-outs that can come into play (Gio Gonzalez, Scott Kazmir, Derek Holland, Edinson Volquez are the notables) but that’s the list.

Strasburg could have commanded like 27.5 instead of 25 AAV.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 10, 2016)

i Think in 3 years if we are in the toilet he'll opt out and go get a bigger payday


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2016)

Not sure it actually matters if you're in the toilet or if you guys are doing well, I mean it's hard to forecast that into the equation. You're basically saying the premium is on being on a winning team and you guys could be a great team and Strasburg can be a huge reason for that if he is even worth 4 wins though I think we're moreso talking about a guy who can average 5 wins through the first 3 years. The reason there are two opt-outs so close together kind of betrays the thinking there which is to get 75 million to 100 million and let the market do what it will once you're at that point. You have to be willing to bet on yourself but you're basically hedging your bets with the 75-100 million coming to you. Strasburg will hit the market again when he's 30 and Grienke just showed that some hard luck team will pay excessively for win value.

So team success probably has less to do with this than you think. Not saying it doesn't but it's not just simply a loyalty thing, they gave him 75 million reasons to be loyal here.

If Harper follows suit on this, and he absolutely should not, I don't even know. The MLBPA will be pressed as fuck. Harper really has a shot at 500 million because he's clearing 400 easily on the open market.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2016)

That's absurdity. The new young guns are cool and all but this is a guy that was a young gun who is now the pencil me in for 200+ innings of a sub 3 ERA.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 11, 2016)

He finished with 20 K's so thats pretty damn absurd.


----------



## Gibbs (May 11, 2016)

I'll take that game for my fantasy team


----------



## Gibbs (May 11, 2016)

I'd give Harper a 9yr/$425M deal


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2016)

The Tigers rate out as about league average as an offense, they're actually like 12th in the number that governs that but it's a number that compares you to the average so yeah… But the Tigers have some legitimate hitters in their lineup and one of the greatest pure hitters ever in Cabrera. Nick Castellanos is hitting .378, but striking out almost 25% of the time, Kinsler and V-Mart are having great years with the bat. It's crazy to do it with those high level guys and then you have guys who are having poor years in  Justin Upton and JD Martinez who are really talented and have great hitting tools. Unreal.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 11, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I'd give Harper a 9yr/$425M deal



The years might be off. I think the more likely number is 12 years because that would put his AAV at 35 million. I can't see him cracking 40.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2016)

Hoping we can sign Tim Lincecum


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2016)

I'm starting to become of the mind that Arrieta, even with the 2 no hitters in a calendar year, is overrated. Not even trying to be a contrarian here but is that Arrieta no hitter really more impressive than Schrezer getting 20ks on 122 pitches or whatever crazy number it was? The dude is a dominant pitbull intangible pitcher who is still an off the charts guy but the real point is this. 

Arrietta has actually been inferior to Kershaw this year. Why does it seem like Arrietta is the runaway Cy Young winner when Kershaw has been having an amazing year?



Dean Ambrose said:


> Hoping we can sign Tim Lincecum



I understand the sentiment but think that it's a lot of hope to place on Lincecum. Danks is terrible though and I think loads of players would be an upgrade.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I'm starting to become of the mind that Arrieta, even with the 2 no hitters in a calendar year, is overrated. Not even trying to be a contrarian here but is that Arrieta no hitter really more impressive than Schrezer getting 20ks on 122 pitches or whatever crazy number it was? The dude is a dominant pitbull intangible pitcher who is still an off the charts guy but the real point is this.
> 
> Arrietta has actually been inferior to Kershaw this year. Why does it seem like Arrietta is the runaway Cy Young winner when Kershaw has been having an amazing year?
> 
> ...


Well unlike other teams we only need him to be a fifth starter.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 13, 2016)

That's still a lot of hope to place on Lincecum. Like the Giants have basically bent over and said please fuck me in the ass while you take our money when they gave him that deal no one else would and he rewarded them with like .5 a win over 2 years or whatever it was. The thing is though that you're absolutely right because Danks is so terrible and not a real 5th starter but Lincecum might not be either.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's still a lot of hope to place on Lincecum. Like the Giants have basically bent over and said please fuck me in the ass while you take our money when they gave him that deal no one else would and he rewarded them with like .5 a win over 2 years or whatever it was. The thing is though that you're absolutely right because Danks is so terrible and not a real 5th starter but Lincecum might not be either.


I mean if he doesn't work out we still have Fulmer readying himself for the position


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2016)

I'm currently up 7-2 and the HR category is where my tie is
*Batting:*
My team:



Opponent:



*Pitching:*


My team: 



Opponent:


----------



## Gibbs (May 14, 2016)

Name a Better backend Bullpen than Run DMC (16 Yankees) in the past 100 years,\
@SoulTaker @WhatADrag @Dean Ambrose @Vespy89


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

Hard to say . Honestly I'd have to find out that info cause when it comes to bullpens they don't get recognized as much . For me anyways


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2016)

Phillies keep winning


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

Phillies are a lot better than expected


----------



## Legend (May 14, 2016)

Dat Pitching


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 14, 2016)

they're gonna need hitting doe


----------



## Legend (May 15, 2016)

in the minors they are almost ready


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I mean if he doesn't work out we still have Fulmer readying himself for the position



I don't like his chances of being ready this year. He's got a bad ERA and a bad FIP in the 5s. Promotion season is in June and I really don't think there's anyway they put him in AAA because AA is the great diviner. Just having tools and doing marginally well in AA will get your ranking up so the bar is low and he's definitely not meeting it. Next year is more realistic especially if he has a good Spring, but for him to come up this year it's probably as a bullpen reinforcement to control his innings.



Gibbs said:


> Name a Better backend Bullpen than Run DMC (16 Yankees) in the past 100 years,\
> @SoulTaker @WhatADrag @Dean Ambrose @Vespy89



You probably can't. No bullpen has ever struck out the percentage these guys have. It's without a doubt the best backend bullpen ever. I'd still trade Chapman at the deadline because some playoff team is going to want a proven closer and pay in a Grade A prospect or a couple of Grade B guys but Chapman should be able to net a top 4-7 system prospect.



Legend said:


> in the minors they are almost ready



Whose almost ready? JP Crawford whose a great prospect by pretty much any measure might not even get promoted to AAA until July because his power has completely disappeared. Knapp and Nick Williams could be up to help out some but both guys have holes and need seasoning so June promotions probably aren't in the cards either. Nola and Velazquez are dynamite though. Eickoff could be good. Herrerra looks like a decent player but being real he's probably not the guy you want to be the best position player on your team.

I think Appel would be an upgrade in the backend of your rotation. John Sickels is one of the best prospect evaluators and he gave Appel a Luke Hochevar comp but I think Appel is better than that. He's got a better arm and just seems like the kind of dude who sucks then puts it together at like 28 and turns into a good pitcher. But the reinforcements the Phillies stand to get aren't going to tip the scales the same way the Nats young contributors might.


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2016)

I just realized...why are we still using the 2015 thread?

Also, White Sox took a beating by a crap team.  Explain yourselves, Chicago.


----------



## Windowgazer (May 16, 2016)

The Phillies, like the 2015 Cubs, have won a bunch of one run games. Unlike the 2015 Cubs, especially the Second Half 2015 Cubs, they don't have the lineup to put up the type of numbers that Cubs Rookies bat were putting. That is, I see the Phillies to continuously become worse as the year progresses.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> I just realized...why are we still using the 2015 thread?
> 
> Also, White Sox took a beating by a crap team.  Explain yourselves, Chicago.



Because losing to a team that had early season struggles of a team and that's won 6 of there past 9 games is really something that needs explaining. They lost those games by a combined 3 runs. 

I mean do you consider the Astros a crap team too 

You ever only talk shit every other year when the Sox cobble together a team that you're not even that well versed in the majority of the time.



Windowgazer said:


> The Phillies, like the 2015 Cubs, have won a bunch of one run games. Unlike the 2015 Cubs, especially the Second Half 2015 Cubs, they don't have the lineup to put up the type of numbers that Cubs Rookies bat were putting. That is, I see the Phillies to continuously become worse as the year progresses.



That's pretty smart logic but at the same time the Cubs were getting contributions that no one on the Phillies can really give. Like Rizzo and Bryant is an actual debate but would easily in a walk be the best player on the Phillies. I mean the disparity in the lineup is such that I wouldn't be surprised if the 4th or 5th best player on the Cubs is above the Phillies. What the Phillies are doing is encouraging though because they really had a terrible farm and now they have a lot of depth but someone has to play above there scouting report if the team is going to make an impact. A rule 5 draft pick is the best player on the Phils.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mael (May 16, 2016)

That's odd, ST, because I've talked about the Red Sox being shit plenty of times.  Hell last year they were mediocre at best.

The Yankees suck right now.  It's not hard to admit.

And I was just giving the White Sox a hard time because they lost badly to the Yankees.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Mael said:


> That's odd, ST, because I've talked about the Red Sox being shit plenty of times.  Hell last year they were mediocre at best.
> 
> The Yankees suck right now.  It's not hard to admit.
> 
> And I was just giving the White Sox a hard time because they lost badly to the Yankees.



The volume of posts drops precipitously, we've been over this in the past. Not saying you don't talk shit on the team but what I am saying is that the only time you talk shit is when they're playing well. 

What's right now? They've won 7 of their past 10 games. Again early season struggles. Not saying they can get out of that hole but if we're talking about accuracy then right now isn't the accurate term or phrase. Teams that generally make the playoffs from the year before and retain there rosters get more leeway than less than a quarter of a season to decide they suck. 

They lost badly? Again they lost two games by a combined score of 3 runs. That's losing badly to the Yankees? I didn't even give the resident ChiSox fan shit over beating his team and you come in here misrepresenting what actually happened


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

Our sox struggled against the yanks cause of errors but also because the Yanks aren't awful.

They're below average but they're no where near Twins and Braves 


Now that they lost to Yankees and Red Sox it's back to Sox being an irrelevant team


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

The Phillies have Nick Williams, JP Crawford, and Jorge Alfaro coming up

They wont be be gang busters but they can help our anemic offense


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 16, 2016)

What can they do to help the Phillies?


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

Hit for power and average.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

They could promote Crawford but he hasn't mastered AA so much as held his own. It's kind of the same thing with Williams too. It doesn't have to necessarily be gangbusters especially a prospect of Crawford's caliber. 

Alfaro is blocked by Knapp whose blocked by Ruiz. Alfaro is going to get promoted in June based off his bat but he's a catcher for now and his glove work isn't major league ready. 

Crawford could be Francisco Lindor or an average SS. 

I mean it's not that these guys aren't great or could bust but it's not the same as the pitchers the Dodgers and Nats have in waiting in AAA.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

Well Howard is gonna be benched, Alfaro may move to first


----------



## SoulTaker (May 16, 2016)

Yea but he still needs to get PAs in AAA. Even then if they give up on him as a catcher it severely diminishes his value. Teams generally won't move someone off of catcher until they give them every indication they can not do it. He's 22 years old and has played 2 games at 1B in the past 2 seasons. He hasn't gotten a single game in anywhere except catcher this year. They're committed to him there. 

The Phillies are playing over their heads and I'm sure there's a part of there FO who hates the fact they could potentially lose a protected pick because they arrived before their kids were ready to compete. These guys have under 300 AAA appearances between pretty much all of them actually. Some of them haven't even seen 2 pitchers in the same game who can control a breaking ball properly.


----------



## Legend (May 16, 2016)

They are going fall off the edge sooner or later, but its a positive sign what will get fans back in seats like when we used to sell out all the time


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2016)

@Dean Ambrose : Just saw some of the highlights from Sale's last start. This shit is really ridiculous dude, I remember when Keith Law said he was a bullpen arm and thinking a lefty with that slider has to try as a starter. You guys have the top 2 pitchers in fWAR and Quintana has like 18 less innings than Sale which is remarkable that he's .2 behind him. Basically both your guys are monsters. Actually kind of happy that something you like is doing so well for once.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> @Dean Ambrose : Just saw some of the highlights from Sale's last start. This shit is really ridiculous dude, I remember when Keith Law said he was a bullpen arm and thinking a lefty with that slider has to try as a starter. You guys have the top 2 pitchers in fWAR and Quintana has like 18 less innings than Sale which is remarkable that he's .2 behind him. Basically both your guys are monsters. Actually kind of happy that something you like is doing so well for once.



Thanks dude. I'm legit happy for both of these guys . If Quintana had some more run support I think we'd be getting a Cy Young teammate race right now 

Still overall we're still dropping due to lack of hitting


----------



## SoulTaker (May 20, 2016)

The thing is Dean I think you guys are likely a playoff team. You guys have the 4th highest odds of making the post season of any team in the AL and that's probably the projection systems loving Carlos Carrasco despite the fact he's been hurt and didn't look that good before he went on the DL. The Royals are the champs but that doesn't mean much, they honestly look like a team that has no fire to defend their championship. Too many of the flaws are still there. Yordano Ventura has to be one of the most frustrating pitchers in the league, the dude has one of the hardest fastballs and good secondary pitches but has consistently fallen below the bar.

Danny Salazar and Corey Kluber vs Sale and Quintana is a mad interesting debate as far as pitching duos. That's the other thing the projections love Kluber and are banking on the fact he'll get nuclear heat again then just wracking up 13k performances.

Idk the White Sox aren't necessarily in the same place as the Phillies are where they have very little to bank on in terms of pitchers who can withstand the stress and pressure of going past their innings threshold or pennant race.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> The thing is Dean I think you guys are likely a playoff team. You guys have the 4th highest odds of making the post season of any team in the AL and that's probably the projection systems loving Carlos Carrasco despite the fact he's been hurt and didn't look that good before he went on the DL. The Royals are the champs but that doesn't mean much, they honestly look like a team that has no fire to defend their championship. Too many of the flaws are still there. Yordano Ventura has to be one of the most frustrating pitchers in the league, the dude has one of the hardest fastballs and good secondary pitches but has consistently fallen below the bar.
> 
> Danny Salazar and Corey Kluber vs Sale and Quintana is a mad interesting debate as far as pitching duos. That's the other thing the projections love Kluber and are banking on the fact he'll get nuclear heat again then just wracking up 13k performances.
> 
> Idk the White Sox aren't necessarily in the same place as the Phillies are where they have very little to bank on in terms of pitchers who can withstand the stress and pressure of going past their innings threshold or pennant race.



I get that but there have been many games lately where our bats have let down our pitching. Plus Latos has come back down to earth


----------



## Mako (May 29, 2016)

Jesus. The White Sox really needs to let go of Ventura.


----------



## Windowgazer (May 29, 2016)

Dear god, that White Sox weekend was a complete disaster....


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2016)

Fuck baseball


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 4, 2016)

Fuck baseball again


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 5, 2016)

Actually, baseball is good.


----------



## WhatADrag (Jun 5, 2016)

My cardinals are so frustrating..
 My uncle is always trying to make light of our problem talking about its a long season. Like look dude every time I watch a game we are scoring six runs which really fucking great but our pitching loves giving up at least 8 every time I watch.

Wacha sucks Wainwright looking like to many years catching up and the other pitchers are on n off whenever. 

Nerve wrecking to see my guys score a lot to still lose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 8, 2016)

< trade for Shields who's 2-7
<gives up 7 runs in first game


Kenny, Hahn , Robin, Jerry you guys can go fuck off


----------



## Mako (Jun 10, 2016)

The Cogs is back! This trade caught me off guard.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 11, 2016)

The best team in the league lost to the worst team tonight, on top of that, their records are almost the exact opposites.

Anytime the Cubs lose, it's a good night in the MLB. Thank you Braves.


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 12, 2016)

...then the Cubs won the next two game, outscoring them 21-4.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 12, 2016)

Cubs need to not be stingy and give up a young player for Chapman. Javier Baez is probably a pipe dream. Jorge Soler is intriguing just because he looks like he needs a change of scenery but also kind of seems like a dude who just has no pitch recognition. It seems better this year but he really doesn't even seem like he has anything going on contact wise either. Still trade feels inevitable.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 12, 2016)

Windowgazer said:


> ...then the Cubs won the next two game, outscoring them 21-4.


Fucking Cubs. They are so far ahead. You tend to forget they are without Schwarber.


----------



## Windowgazer (Jun 12, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cubs need to not be stingy and give up a young player for Chapman. Javier Baez is probably a pipe dream. Jorge Soler is intriguing just because he looks like he needs a change of scenery but also kind of seems like a dude who just has no pitch recognition. It seems better this year but he really doesn't even seem like he has anything going on contact wise either. Still trade feels inevitable.


Joe Maddon really, really likes Javy Baez a lot due to his versatility on defense and his potential with the bat. I see Soler as more likely candidate. 

I would rather if we get Andrew Miller because of Chapman's domestic violence record. It's not field related, i know, but I don't like people like him. In any case, the Cubs do need another elite bullpen arm. Grimm is not as effective as he was last year, and Warren has struggled for the past month so  extra help would be great, especially if it comes from a LHP.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 13, 2016)

Miller os a top 5 reliever making less money than homegrown David Robertson was/is. His contract is extremely valuable. Relievers generally tend to be overrated or rather have the easiest value to inflate of pretty much any other player type especially for playoff teams in the October hunt. My personal opinion is that heavy Sabr leanings kind of focus on good team rather than championships but that when looking to October the condensed nature of the games increases the closer's value.

So for that kind of closer, a guy whose on a team friendly deal, who is ostensibly one of the 5 best relievers with closing experience, a team first mentality to let a guy like Chapman take over for his job. Idk it'd be crazy to trade him for anything less than Baez. Torreyes would be the only other guy and I don't think the Cubs should do that either.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 15, 2016)

This was a really cool highlight as both players are two of the most physically gifted baseball players on the planet. If Buxton could turn his abilities into skills in the majors but that's probably why the Twins are so awful. Goes to show how special Trout is since he didn't really struggle much after tearing through the minors.


----------



## Mako (Jul 25, 2016)

Are we ever going to change the title of this thread?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 25, 2016)

Till someone new wins the WS .


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Honestly this has been one of the most remarkable seasons of baseball in recent memory. We've seen some really fantastic feats, even from the franchise I hate more than any other team in sports, they have some really great stories going with Mookie Betts and David Ortiz's final season. Rick Porcello has always been a personal favorite of mine since he was the top rated pitcher in his draft and plummeted due to signability. Guy skipped a bunch of levels and has always been sort of capable of this performance. It's just shitty it's happening in Boston.

I think the pitching situation for the Dodgers has been widely underreported, Kenta Maeda making the jump from Japan and putting together this spectacular season when lots of people thought he was Kei Igawa 2.0, the blister ruining the perfect game, Kershaw lapping the league in every stat, Urias and De Leon coming up. 

Then it's like you have those other teams in that division like the Giants and less notably the Rockies who had Trevor Story who was a front burner story for a while before getting hurt, then there's also Nolan Arrenado who is quickly becoming the NL's answer to Manny Machado. 

Machado's ascension into an MVP candidate has been amazing to watch too, guy is just so naturally gifted he becomes the best or second best defensive 3B despite being a SS by trade.

I'd bring up the Cubs but what's left to say? They ran their team the right way and got people who were obviously forward thinkers.

I think Baseball is trending in the right direction, especially in the way that offense is rebounding, keep your conspiracy theories to yourself Idgaf if the ball is juiced, the way coaching staffs are handling their pitchers and their health. Like guys got hurt this year but I feel like league wide there were less egregious injuries then the past 5 seasons. And the change of pace rules are setting up a good foundation. I think baseball is really close to becoming a more modern game.

Also Vin Scully, if you don't know then he's the best baseball commentator ever. Like not hyperbole, I remember about 7 years ago I was in LA and got a Dodgers game. It was odd seeing an announcer of his advanced age citing K% and BB% then using them to get across to the audience the relevance of this for position players and catchers. National treasure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Honestly this has been one of the most remarkable seasons of baseball in recent memory. We've seen some really fantastic feats, even from the franchise I hate more than any other team in sports, they have some really great stories going with Mookie Betts and David Ortiz's final season. Rick Porcello has always been a personal favorite of mine since he was the top rated pitcher in his draft and plummeted due to signability. Guy skipped a bunch of levels and has always been sort of capable of this performance. It's just shitty it's happening in Boston.
> 
> I think the pitching situation for the Dodgers has been widely underreported, Kenta Maeda making the jump from Japan and putting together this spectacular season when lots of people thought he was Kei Igawa 2.0, the blister ruining the perfect game, Kershaw lapping the league in every stat, Urias and De Leon coming up.
> 
> ...


Who's your pick to win it all?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Who's your pick to win it all?



Cubs. Not even trying to be boring and I find their pitching to be overrated, but I really respect the fuck out of Theo Epstein even if I don't really like him all that much but that team was absolute shit. 

After them I think the Dodgers. Basically betting on the NL to win. If it's the AL then I think it's a crap shoot, the run prevention on these AL teams is really lackluster. Scoring is up to the point where Tanaka can/probably should win the Cy Young if he has 2-3 good starts to close the year. I bring that up to say I'm not sure I think the AL teams have the bullpens let alone starting pitching needed. Cleveland would have been my pick if Salazar wasn't hurt, Boston's bullpen is kind of messy, and I don't believe in the Rangers. Though maybe the Rangers are like the 2005 White Sox?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cubs. Not even trying to be boring and I find their pitching to be overrated, but I really respect the fuck out of Theo Epstein even if I don't really like him all that much but that team was absolute shit.
> 
> After them I think the Dodgers. Basically betting on the NL to win. If it's the AL then I think it's a crap shoot, the run prevention on these AL teams is really lackluster. Scoring is up to the point where Tanaka can/probably should win the Cy Young if he has 2-3 good starts to close the year. I bring that up to say I'm not sure I think the AL teams have the bullpens let alone starting pitching needed. Cleveland would have been my pick if Salazar wasn't hurt, Boston's bullpen is kind of messy, and I don't believe in the Rangers. Though maybe the Rangers are like the 2005 White Sox?



I don't trust the Dodgers. Cubs pitching may be overrated but Dodgers feels more like it's Kershaw then nobody.

Plus they really haven't done anything playoff wise in the past few years.

As for NL I agree on the assessment. 

In the end, I think we're getting Boston vs Chicago which would be nuts.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't trust the Dodgers. Cubs pitching may be overrated but Dodgers feels more like it's Kershaw then nobody.
> 
> Plus they really haven't done anything playoff wise in the past few years.
> 
> ...



Kenta Maeda has been one of the 25 best pitchers in the majors.They have guys who are back from injury and anyone who couldn't/can't see that Julio Urias is a fucking monster is crazy. Like that kid has the make-up and stuff to be one of the premier lefties in the entire league. He's always been the youngest player in every place he's played.

That's not really indicative of this year's team though. They're a much different team too, I mean I get that sentiment when there isn't change over but the Dodgers are younger then they were before which is a good and bad thing. 

We really don't need Boston in the World Series so we can get more people overrating Ortiz. Dude might be the first PED user who was caught while playing and put into the HoF.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Kenta Maeda has been one of the 25 best pitchers in the majors.They have guys who are back from injury and anyone who couldn't/can't see that Julio Urias is a fucking monster is crazy. Like that kid has the make-up and stuff to be one of the premier lefties in the entire league. He's always been the youngest player in every place he's played.
> 
> That's not really indicative of this year's team though. They're a much different team too, I mean I get that sentiment when there isn't change over but the Dodgers are younger then they were before which is a good and bad thing.
> 
> We really don't need Boston in the World Series so we can get more people overrating Ortiz. Dude might be the first PED user who was caught while playing and put into the HoF.



I don't trust Japanese pitchers to last very long due to history showing that they tend to start ok but once teams pick up on their deliveries or pitches, they don't adapt.  As you said they're younger, the Cubs proved last year that no experience can get you out as you get deeper in post season. 

I'm just saying it would be great as Boston would be the first team in sports history to end a long drought and to lose to someone ending a long drought


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I don't trust Japanese pitchers to last very long due to history showing that they tend to start ok but once teams pick up on their deliveries or pitches, they don't adapt.  As you said they're younger, the Cubs proved last year that no experience can get you out as you get deeper in post season.
> 
> I'm just saying it would be great as Boston would be the first team in sports history to end a long drought and to lose to someone ending a long drought



I think you're getting worked by a narrative that's been disproven many times, you see that's not just true of Japanese pitchers it's true of all pitchers. When you look at regression of pitchers or their decline phase it's been shown that geography is completely and totally nonsensical. Like you saying that about Japanese pitchers is true of pitchers who are from California as well. Literally one of my least favorite baseball myths.

In relation to experience i'm not sure that's a even handed representation either. No experience got them to the NLCS so they got as deep as you can go without getting to the world series then lost. And Daniel Murphy hitting over .500 and the Mets were young too, their pitching which also did you in was all guys in their 20s except for Bartolo.

GSW-Cleveland is an example of a team ending a drought that was like almost 40 years getting beat by a team that hadn't won in like 60-70 years. I mean it was the longest active championship drought for a city and a franchise first to boot. The historical significance of the Sox losing to the Cubs isn't lost on me but it's just not the first time.  Also not lost is Theo leaving the Red Sox and starting from scratch in Chicago then beating Boston.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I think you're getting worked by a narrative that's been disproven many times, you see that's not just true of Japanese pitchers it's true of all pitchers. When you look at regression of pitchers or their decline phase it's been shown that geography is completely and totally nonsensical. Like you saying that about Japanese pitchers is true of pitchers who are from California as well. Literally one of my least favorite baseball myths.
> 
> In relation to experience i'm not sure that's a even handed representation either. No experience got them to the NLCS so they got as deep as you can go without getting to the world series then lost. And Daniel Murphy hitting over .500 and the Mets were young too, their pitching which also did you in was all guys in their 20s except for Bartolo.
> 
> GSW-Cleveland is an example of a team ending a drought that was like almost 40 years getting beat by a team that hadn't won in like 60-70 years. I mean it was the longest active championship drought for a city and a franchise first to boot. The historical significance of the Sox losing to the Cubs isn't lost on me but it's just not the first time.  Also not lost is Theo leaving the Red Sox and starting from scratch in Chicago then beating Boston.



I just get curious why Japanese pitchers haven't had a dominant career. 


That's true . You got me there 


Yeah I didn't know this actually.  I mean I would find that matchup intriguing and I think it could prove very interesting for MLB to have old franchises facing off. I get you hate the Red Sox, trust me I'm a White Sox fan and right now we get shit down by higher than mighty Cubs fans


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just get curious why Japanese pitchers haven't had a dominant career.
> 
> That's true . You got me there
> 
> Yeah I didn't know this actually.  I mean I would find that matchup intriguing and I think it could prove very interesting for MLB to have old franchises facing off. I get you hate the Red Sox, trust me I'm a White Sox fan and right now we get shit down by higher than mighty Cubs fans



Because pitchers aren't dominant for the same long stretches they use to be. Look at Verlander over the past 2 seasons before this or look at Tim Lincecum. Neither are Japanese and have peaks which are probably above even the best import, however even those guys regressed and declined at varying rates within a 6 year span. 

The lifespan of an elite upper echelon pitcher seems to be about 4-5 years. Usually in year 3 a guy will go to another level beyond what was shown the first two; which will be indicative of the third year, then will usually get good just in time for arbitration and free agency and the first few years of the big money free agent deal.

Baring that in mind Japanese pitchers come over here with mileage from a system that's pretty lawless with protecting, not even getting babying just protecting, their pitchers. Like a dude like Daisuke was streaming pitch counts over 120 as a high schooler. So you have a different set of days and arms that have mileage in a profession where the window of effectiveness is usually limited. Japanese pitchers generally don't get posted until they're about 24-27 years old. Even then there are exceptions as Nomo had like a year or two of effectiveness in his 30s and Hiroki Kuroda was basically a top 20 pitcher throughout the entirety of his major league career which was him in his 30s for most of it. So again their attrition rates are basically the same as Americans and Latinos.

Not into a Red Sox world series in the slightest. Sorry not for me. I'm way more gracious in the way I speak about them then they are in reference to the Yankees, but honestly not up for them being high and mighty when the reason they can be so is they cratered out every other year and have had like 4 top 10 picks in like 7 years.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 22, 2016)

Gary Sanchez for Rookie of the Year


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 22, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just get curious why Japanese pitchers haven't had a dominant career.
> 
> 
> That's true . You got me there
> ...


Some Notable greats and busts are:
Chien Ming Wang: Great until he got injured running
Hideo Nomo: great, long career
Hiroki Kuroda: Great
Hideki Irabu: Bust
Masahiro Tanaka: Great so far
Hisashi Iwakuma: Decent
Yu Darvish: Had an injury this year, but Great pitcher
Daisuke Matsuzaka: started hot, but fizzled out
Junichi Tazawa: Average
Koji Uehara: Good, borderline great
Kei Igawa: was decent

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 22, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Cubs. Not even trying to be boring and I find their pitching to be overrated, but I really respect the fuck out of Theo Epstein even if I don't really like him all that much but that team was absolute shit.
> 
> After them I think the Dodgers. Basically betting on the NL to win. If it's the AL then I think it's a crap shoot, the run prevention on these AL teams is really lackluster. Scoring is up to the point where Tanaka can/probably should win the Cy Young if he has 2-3 good starts to close the year. I bring that up to say I'm not sure I think the AL teams have the bullpens let alone starting pitching needed. Cleveland would have been my pick if Salazar wasn't hurt, Boston's bullpen is kind of messy, and I don't believe in the Rangers. Though maybe the Rangers are like the 2005 White Sox?


I wouldn't count out the Nationals yet.
They have phenomenal pitching as well, with a decent lineup.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

Crazy heartbreaking what just happened with Jose Fernandez. Truly shocking. RIP.


----------



## WhatADrag (Sep 25, 2016)

Only 24

Rip.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

That's......that's sad


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> RIP



Is that  a White Sox that you posted up on?


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

One of the blogs I frequent was just commentating on his looney tunes breaking ball and that happened to be the one. There was another great clip here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> One of the blogs I frequent was just commentating on his looney tunes breaking ball and that happened to be the one. There was another great clip here.




I was making sure. I don't know if it's just me but sometimes Yanks and White Sox have the same weird gray like uniform that I can't tell who is who 

Also holy crap that play 

I feel bad for his family. I kinda know it sucks that his potential will never be but at the end of the day ESPN needs to give it a rest on it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

It's pretty monumental dude. Like the kid was one of the absolute best pitchers in baseball and was on a historical pace in spite of adversity with his health. 471 career innings of 2.58 ERA and 589 strikeouts. He went from A ball to the majors and finished 3rd in the Cy Young. I get that you're saying ESPN is covering it a lot but it's the day it just happened. Idk it's crazy to expect them to not talk about it every 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's pretty monumental dude. Like the kid was one of the absolute best pitchers in baseball and was on a historical pace in spite of adversity with his health. 471 career innings of 2.58 ERA and 589 strikeouts. He went from A ball to the majors and finished 3rd in the Cy Young. I get that you're saying ESPN is covering it a lot but it's the day it just happened. Idk it's crazy to expect them to not talk about it every 15-20 minutes.



No I get that it's gonna be covered. I just mean the whole potential thing. Yeah it sucks. From all those stats you're saying , guy could have been a possible superstar in the making.  At the end of the day , the only  potential that matters is having a family and  outliving his parents.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 25, 2016)

But it's not just about the potential it was that he was an active prodigy who went from A-ball to the majors. It's mindboggling man it's like as if this happened to Chris Sale. Of course they're going to cover that aspect too.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> But it's not just about the potential it was that he was an active prodigy who went from A-ball to the majors. It's mindboggling man it's like as if this happened to Chris Sale. Of course they're going to cover that aspect too.



Yeah I get you. Either way sucks for everyone, for the family who lost their good kid, and for the fans who had found a savior for the Marlins.

Geezus.


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 30, 2016)

I hate David Ortiz, like I really hate him on such a fundamental level where it's the type of hate, or rather resentment, that I acknowledge can only be present because of how great he is. And the thing about him is that I actually see why he's so likable, I read his piece in the Player's Tribune, and it's really obvious how his personality has allowed him be such a beloved figure.

I really don't think Ortiz should get into the HoF based on his merits as a player. Like if A-Rod is a borderline guy because of PEDs then what is a dude who DH'ed in 80% of his games and never provided on field value supposed to be. Even throwing in the post season exploits it's like yeah he has to perform in the ABs but the PED taint is there and oh hey Ortiz was basically always in a situation where he had a 150 million dollar payroll and lineup protection.

That said if you want to make the case that his intangibles mitigate the on-field stuff to a certain degree that's fine, but that's not HoF worthy considering the decencies.

The thing that is HoF worthy to me is how Ortiz is a cultural icon in this sport. In a lot of ways he's the Anti-Yankee which is obviously why I hate him, but I honestly believe that he was probably the most influential player in terms of lessening the Yankees popularity internationally. In the Jeter era I think Ortiz is probably the second most popular player in the league.

 Like if Ortiz doesn't exist I really think baseball is just about the Yankees basically going to the WS every odd year and that it creates the domino effect of them continuing to kill teams on the international market for a few more years until the spending limits come into play.

Ortiz changed the culture of the sport and that's what his candidacy should be about, way more then the fact that he's basically the most beloved PED user to ever hit and never field.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2016)

Ortiz is smart to get out now.  Most serial cheaters stick around too long and they eventually get caught.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Big papi>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 2, 2016)

Don't think my cards will make it


----------



## Jimin (Oct 2, 2016)

Didn't Ortiz get caught a few years ago? : O

And the Cubs better win it this year. Not winning last year hurt my movie loving self.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I hate David Ortiz, like I really hate him on such a fundamental level where it's the type of hate, or rather resentment, that I acknowledge can only be present because of how great he is. And the thing about him is that I actually see why he's so likable, I read his piece in the Player's Tribune, and it's really obvious how his personality has allowed him be such a beloved figure.
> 
> I really don't think Ortiz should get into the HoF based on his merits as a player. Like if A-Rod is a borderline guy because of PEDs then what is a dude who DH'ed in 80% of his games and never provided on field value supposed to be. Even throwing in the post season exploits it's like yeah he has to perform in the ABs but the PED taint is there and oh hey Ortiz was basically always in a situation where he had a 150 million dollar payroll and lineup protection.
> 
> ...




Yeah it's a hypocrisy . He should be labeled as much a cheatah (see what I did there? ) as A-rod and Bonds. Personally I don't hate Big Papi or love him. I'm outside the spectrum of the AL East but man if people are fucking dumb to forget he got caught


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> Didn't Ortiz get caught a few years ago? : O
> 
> And the Cubs better win it this year. Not winning last year hurt my movie loving self.



Cubs were really young though. Can't blame them for letting the pressure get to them. Plus Mets were ready .


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 4, 2016)

Daniel Murphy also had one of the craziest series in the history of the post season dude. Like the output he presented would probably equate to 2 regular season wins. I forgot the line but he was batting like .500 with 3-4 HRs. Idk man sometimes you just run into the buzz saw. We all saw full season Syndegaard and DeGrom was basically at the peak of his evolution with Matt Harvey in the mix too.

I really am pulling for the Cubs because I think it's their time but I mean the the greatness of a single player's hotstreak is so meaningful in this turned up setting. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> Yeah it's a hypocrisy . He should be labeled as much a cheatah (see what I did there? ) as A-rod and Bonds. Personally I don't hate Big Papi or love him. I'm outside the spectrum of the AL East but man if people are fucking dumb to forget he got caught



I mean I get it. In the historical context of the game those guys mean more and both are not as naturally charismatic as Ortiz. Same with Clemens but it's like yeah they still did it and the origin point for Ortiz's excellence is the same year he got caught using.

At the same time though it's like I said I consider his cultural impact to be apart of his candidacy. Like what his effect was on the international aspect of the game and how if you were Latino you were automatically a Yankee fan because they represented the American Dream to a lot of these dudes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 4, 2016)

Pretty true. Even though I kinda get sick of Red Sox and Yanks wank .


----------



## Mako (Oct 4, 2016)

Bracket out, boys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2016)

I got Cubs winning it all. Kris Bryant will be this year's version of  Daniel Murphy. He'll go GOAT mode and then Scott Boras will fuck over fanbase


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2016)

@Detective The Blue Jays are doing really well so far.


----------



## Detective (Oct 7, 2016)

Rukia said:


> @Detective The Blue Jays are doing really well so far.



As the Weeknd often says, we come alive in the fall time, dude.

Need to close this series at home on Sunday, though. Dirty Sanchez is pitching, and Hot Sauce Osuna ended Game 2 out with a bum shoulder in the clutch.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 8, 2016)

Mako said:


> Bracket out, boys.


Beautiful and now it seems like the Wahoos will sweep the Socks along with the Not Leafs sweeping the Other Birds.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Cubs have gotten lucky that the Giants are tired from just making the post season


----------



## Mako (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cubs have gotten lucky that the Giants are tired from just making the post season



It's a great series so far, especially defensively. But again, it's the little mistakes that each team make that will make or break the game. For example, yesterday's instant replay call was infuriating to watch because: if Baez just ran straight out of the box instead of showboat, then he would've never faceplanted on Panik's knee + be safe 

I hope dominant Arrieta wakes up today. I don't want MadBum to think he's the postseason Black Magic god.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Mako said:


> It's a great series so far, especially defensively. But again, it's the little mistakes that each team make that will make or break the game. For example, yesterday's instant replay call was infuriating to watch because: if Baez just ran straight out of the box instead of showboat, then he would've never faceplanted on Panik's knee + be safe
> 
> I hope dominant Arrieta wakes up today. I don't want MadBum to think he's the postseason Black Magic god.



Arrieta will be fine. I honestly think as a Cubs fan, I'd be still scared of the Giants until they are eliminated. Those guys are no joke.

Either way it's kinda awesome to see pitchers be clutch with the bats


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Cubs have gotten lucky that the Giants are tired from just making the post season



Isn't the fact that the Giants had to completely exhaust everything to make the post season just indicative of the fact the Cubs are a vastly better ball club? 

I mean Arietta is still an all-star level pitcher and the lineup's length is pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Isn't the fact that the Giants had to completely exhaust everything to make the post season just indicative of the fact the Cubs are a vastly better ball club?
> 
> I mean Arietta is still an all-star level pitcher and the lineup's length is pretty ridiculous.



Yeah but Giants have this weird mystique every even year that even down they still feel like a threat. It's just me being paranoid of course


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2016)

Also Daniel Murphy up to his old tricks


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 9, 2016)

Socks vs Wahoos game is delayed


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2016)

Would rather get sucker punched in May....

....then knocked the fuck out in October

Eat that L, Odor. Get fucked Texas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

ROUGNED ODOR, BLUE JAYS HERO

STICK TO THROWING BITCH ASS SUCKER PUNCHES, BRO, CUZ YOU CAN'T THROW THE BASEBALL FOR SHIT


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

@Dean Ambrose


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> ROUGNED ODOR, BLUE JAYS HERO
> 
> STICK TO THROWING BITCH ASS SUCKER PUNCHES, BRO, CUZ YOU CAN'T THROW THE BASEBALL FOR SHIT


That picture was the single best picture of the season, it was so great

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> @Dean Ambrose


 

I'm torn. Would be nice to see Toronto win cause of you being a cool dude  but......Cubs winning it would be historic


----------



## Detective (Oct 10, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm torn. Would be nice to see Toronto win cause of you being a cool dude  but......Cubs winning it would be historic



We were robbed of Jays Vs. Cubbies last year. Our destiny demands it this year.

Our friendship will always remain intact no matter what, but prepare for war if we play each other, brother.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Detective said:


> We were robbed of Jays Vs. Cubbies last year. Our destiny demands it this year.
> 
> Our friendship will always remain intact no matter what, but prepare for war if we play each other, brother.




It shall happen hopefully. 

Don't fret , I'm not really a Cubs fan. Just feeling like Cubs WS is something to behold .


if Jays make it and not Cubs, then I'll root for Jays so you can have a big celebration

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

oOOH Nats gonna make sure Dodgers continue to fail in post season play


----------



## Mako (Oct 10, 2016)

Really dumb, but I got a kick out of it.

I don't mind a Blue Jays vs. Cubs.


----------



## Mako (Oct 10, 2016)

My cable went out just before Arrieta's ball hit the stands.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Jake confirmed doing proteins


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 10, 2016)

R.I.P Big Papi's...
*Spoiler*: __ 



career


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2016)

Palm Siberia said:


> R.I.P Big Papi's...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



He always was a good......
*Spoiler*: __ 



Juicer

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh Dean still one win needed and what in our history tells you that we can can win one more DC sports does not come through not since 1991


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

You guys basically got to two of their best pitchers. I'm pretty sure you guys have it. 

Dodgers aren't the Giants. They don't make comebacks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 11, 2016)

What's the baseball season without Vespy having 0 faith in his teams

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 11, 2016)

One day he will.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 11, 2016)

game 5 thursday i like our fight today just did not bounce our way its all on Mad Max this is why we got him for a game like thursday lets see how the ball drops either way super proud of this team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2016)

Cubs just fucking pulled a Giants on the Giants holy shit


----------



## Jimin (Oct 12, 2016)

The Cubs beat the Giants in an even year after looking like they were going to choke away the series...

DO NOT SCREW THIS UP, CUBBIES!!!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2016)

Man if I had to face the Giants in post season I'd be nervous every game. Cubs did it, now they have to win four to finally make the WS.

Geezus


----------



## Mako (Oct 12, 2016)

FEELS GOOD MAN. I CAN REST EASY FOR A BIT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 12, 2016)

Never thought the Cubs would choke. I actually think Dean made a great point about the Giants exhausting themselves to actually make it. When you factor in the talent gap and fatigue it just seemed ludicrous. People like to say the baseball gods are fickle and that's true but it just seems crazy to me that people don't get this is probably the best team the Cubs have ever had. This team is different because there's an incredible roster and great manager. The curse definitely has power but again this is the best Cubs team ever, this is probably the best cubs lineup ever and one of the 5-10 best pitching staffs they've assembled. 

If they run into the wrong pitchers they can be beaten but this club is not just the best this year it's probably the best club of the past 5 years. Last years Blue Jays that sputtered at the end are probably the only team i've seen as strong as these guys when you're talking about contending teams in a vacuum.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

See ST you're right . The thing is if Cubs can't win with these guys, they may never win.

Unlike most teams in the playoffs , except for Cleveland, they have a ton on the line against Dodgers.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> See ST you're right . The thing is if Cubs can't win with these guys, they may never win.
> 
> Unlike most teams in the playoffs , except for Cleveland, they have a ton on the line against Dodgers.



That's a really crazy absolute you're making though. What if they improve this years squad, what if another OFer breaks out and they can flip a piece for a pitcher and they come back even stronger on the margins next year? 

It's the same thing with Cleveland to an extent. Is this team really better then the 95 team that won 100 games in an 144 game season? Like teams build and they come back it's a collection of independent events. The Braves team that beat Cleveland in 95 wasn't even necessarily the best of those teams in that decade plus of dominance the Braves had. 

There's a ton on the line but it's not this existential coming to Christ moment for the organization. I mean if you want to be technical using the Blue Jays as the example again, the Blue Jays last year are better then this year's team but this years team but they made it to the same exact spot despite being clearly inferior.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a really crazy absolute you're making though. What if they improve this years squad, what if another OFer breaks out and they can flip a piece for a pitcher and they come back even stronger on the margins next year?
> 
> It's the same thing with Cleveland to an extent. Is this team really better then the 95 team that won 100 games in an 144 game season? Like teams build and they come back it's a collection of independent events. The Braves team that beat Cleveland in 95 wasn't even necessarily the best of those teams in that decade plus of dominance the Braves had.
> 
> There's a ton on the line but it's not this existential coming to Christ moment for the organization. I mean if you want to be technical using the Blue Jays as the example again, the Blue Jays last year are better then this year's team but this years team but they made it to the same exact spot despite being clearly inferior.



True but unlike most teams, they haven't even been to the WS since 45. At this point just failing in the NLCS is not acceptable . They have to make it there. If they lose the WS, then yes I buy what you said that they still have chances.  As long as they resign Chapman as well of course


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 14, 2016)

Wahoos got the 1st game 4 wins in a row...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2016)

Kubel is just too damn strong.

Toronto probably will be fine next game.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 16, 2016)

You have to win it when you can. There's no guarantee you'll be back next year even if you win it all. It's not exactly rare that the World Series champions don't even make the playoffs the next year. For example, the 2014 Boston Red Sox didn't make the playoffs or the Kansas City Royals this year. I still didn't like the 2012 Washington Nationals shutting down Strasburg before the playoffs. I know you have to be careful with a guy who just came off a serious injury but they had everything going for them that years in the playoffs. They had the best record in the league and had home field advantage throughout the entire playoffs. If there was a time to try and win it all, that would have been it.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 16, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> You have to win it when you can. There's no guarantee you'll be back next year even if you win it all. It's not exactly rare that the World Series champions don't even make the playoffs the next year. For example, the 2014 Boston Red Sox didn't make the playoffs or the Kansas City Royals this year. I still didn't like the 2012 Washington Nationals shutting down Strasburg before the playoffs. I know you have to be careful with a guy who just came off a serious injury but they had everything going for them that years in the playoffs. They had the best record in the league and had home field advantage throughout the entire playoffs. If there was a time to try and win it all, that would have been it.



It's context sensitive though, I mean I agree with you to a certain extent especially about the Nats but that's not the way it works though you have to actually weigh what your chance. If you're doing something with someone's future and you're not absolutely confident it's your year and then you lose but pushed him past the threshold of what his body can handle and broke him, well that's a waste too and it's fireable. So I mean yeah I thought the Strasburg thing was kind of crazy because the Nats had obviously arrived early and probably weren't going to get the same value from the same set of guys again.

Not every situation is like that though, especially if your team is built around position players. Pitching is volatile. Starting pitching is still the most valuable commodity in the game but it's extremely volatile so if you have a team like the Nats or Mets built primarily around pitching then you have to pull the trigger. If the Cubs were in a similar situation then I'm not sure you would have much of a case, the lineup has really shown what length will do they really remind me of the dominant Yankee teams in that regard.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

Are the Dodgers overworking Clayton ?


----------



## Mako (Oct 16, 2016)

I'll be brutally honest here, the Cubs are going to have a hard time tonight. Clayton Kershaw is really good. He has been consistent throughout his entire career. I'm hoping the Cubs aren't waiting for walks(fucking Wilson Contreras man. I don't know why he refused to swing during his at bat). if we can't get on base while Kershaw is on, they need to work the count and get him out FAST.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2016)

Kershaw is a man yo. Still think Cubs have the series. All Dodgers seem to have is Kershaw.  Just give two wins to Dodgers when he's on and four for Cubs.


----------



## Mako (Oct 19, 2016)

MISSING:
Cubs offense. Last seen October 15, 2016.
If found, please return as soon as possible.

It's 2-1 anything goes, but whew, I'm willing to sacrifice Joe Buck and my first born to the baseball gods to wake up the Cubs offense.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm starting to wonder if I'm jinxing the teams I'm rooting for


----------



## Mael (Oct 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'm jinxing the teams I'm rooting for


Maybe you are.

Be quiet then?  I'm not being malicious I'm just saying.

That being said, the fuck is going on with the Cubs?  It's the one team I'm rooting for as the Indians (with all due credit) beat the Red Sox.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Are the Dodgers overworking Clayton ?



You know the irony is that last year you basically said playoff-Kershaw is a thing.

I mean isn't it kind of funny that the one year Kershaw is pitching into his 200 inning mark is the year he peaks in the playoffs as opposed to coming into the playoffs with like 220 innings under his belt.



Dean Ambrose said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I'm jinxing the teams I'm rooting for



You're fine because you're not a real Cubs fan anyway


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Kershaw is a man yo. Still think Cubs have the series. All Dodgers seem to have is Kershaw.  Just give two wins to Dodgers when he's on and four for Cubs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2016)

You got me


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

So do we now understand that baseball's post season narratives are kind of garbage? 10-2 is pretty decisive. Rizzo and especially Bryant are cornerstone franchise guys and that's not even getting into the potential Russel has or their vets or any dudes who could pop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

Yep pretty much. Still Id love to have Clayton on the White Sox


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 20, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yep pretty much. Still Id love to have Clayton on the White Sox



I mean he's basically the greatest lefty pitcher we've seen since Randy Johnson and while I don't think he has Randy Johnson's physical talent I think Kershaw is just without a doubt one of the mentally strongest pitchers I've ever seen. His understanding, grasp, and feel of the science of the game is preternatural. 

Idk I've always sort of defended the Dodgers and Kershaw on here throughout the years and I'm kind of playing with house money because I wouldn't be upset with any of these teams winning.

The Blue Jays are a bit more bitchy then I originally thought but I respect well run organizations if they're not the Red Sox and I wouldn't be mad if they won.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean he's basically the greatest lefty pitcher we've seen since Randy Johnson and while I don't think he has Randy Johnson's physical talent I think Kershaw is just without a doubt one of the mentally strongest pitchers I've ever seen. His understanding, grasp, and feel of the science of the game is preternatural.
> 
> Idk I've always sort of defended the Dodgers and Kershaw on here throughout the years and I'm kind of playing with house money because I wouldn't be upset with any of these teams winning.
> 
> The Blue Jays are a bit more bitchy then I originally thought but I respect well run organizations if they're not the Red Sox and I wouldn't be mad if they won.




Hey I get it, the guy is just amazing . I was just worried that Dodgers relied on Kershaw too much and that maybe they didn't have enough to counter the Cubs rotation , bullpen, and hitters.


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2016)

So LA can't hit southpaws and Lester is up...


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

So about Addison Russel's potential and that other bat that could pop. Him and Javy Baez killed it.

Lester was there too.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2016)

If I had to truly weigh in on who I want to win the World Series...?

Definitely the Cubs at #1.  I have a soft spot since the Red Sox were once like them.  Then I'd say the Indians since I like Terry Francona even though they did knock the Red Sox out this year.  Dodgers are far third.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So about Addison Russel's potential and that other bat that could pop. Him and Javy Baez killed it.
> 
> Lester was there too.



Baez is MVP for the Cubs right now. Scary how it looked like he might have gotten hurt.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Baez is MVP for the Cubs right now. Scary how it looked like he might have gotten hurt.



I watch a lot of minor league ball and tbh Baez is really one of the most obvious career arcs I've seen in a while. Dude reminds me a bit of Miguel Tejada. The bat speed is monstrous and always has been, but now that he's actually becoming a real ball player 

I just think the Cubs lineup and the way they built this team... Theo Epstein is so obviously the greatest GM of our generation it's so fucking shitty. I mean Friedman and what he's done in LA is great, the fact Daniels got the Rangers back to the playoffs is great as well but the fact Epstein's moves have these aftershocks that are still helping the Red Sox org and he's done what he's done for the Cubs, shit's crazy.


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2016)

Mike Wilbon once asked Theo years ago when they could possibly expect the World Series.

Well...here we are.  I was bummed to see Lester go but I'm glad he's shining in Chicago.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

I mean Theo even knew which dudes to poach too and I don't mean this as a slight but a lot of Red Sox prospects get rated highly and bust but they're rated highly because the community respects their ability to find good prospect classes and even if 4-5 guys fail one usually pops.

When Theo got Rizzo this was basically after shitting the bed on dudes like Lars Anderson and looking like another bust of that order. Theo got him back from what San Diego, which should really stop trading with Boston out of principle because they lose every deal. 

But yea from the ground up I've watched him build these teams including Boston whose prospects I follow pretty closely because I want to know who exactly I need to direct negative vibes to.

I guess long story longer I keep up with the minors and i've followed a lot of the Cubs guys on the come up and seen Theo draft and sign international talent and just seeing them now he makes it look so simple. I mean use your financial might to build your farm and create cost controlled players and create a surplus for yourself so you can in turn trade for a premium asset and in case of overpay your surplus will protect you. It's why he traded Gleyber Torres to the Yankees despite the kid being a top 5 SS prospect. It's really similar to the forward thinking the GSW employs in the NBA.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mael (Oct 21, 2016)

I'm shocked the Yanks didn't try to get Theo with all the cash they have.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 21, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I watch a lot of minor league ball and tbh Baez is really one of the most obvious career arcs I've seen in a while. Dude reminds me a bit of Miguel Tejada. The bat speed is monstrous and always has been, but now that he's actually becoming a real ball player
> 
> I just think the Cubs lineup and the way they built this team... Theo Epstein is so obviously the greatest GM of our generation it's so fucking shitty. I mean Friedman and what he's done in LA is great, the fact Daniels got the Rangers back to the playoffs is great as well but the fact Epstein's moves have these aftershocks that are still helping the Red Sox org and he's done what he's done for the Cubs, shit's crazy.



Yep I'm legit jealous of the Cubs 





Mael said:


> Mike Wilbon once asked Theo years ago when they could possibly expect the World Series.
> 
> Well...here we are.  I was bummed to see Lester go but I'm glad he's shining in Chicago.



If it makes you feel better AL East for the most part has given a ton of talent all over the Majors the ability to succeed.

I guess I legit can't say AL East is overrated when two of the three managers were from AL East teams


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 21, 2016)

Mael said:


> I'm shocked the Yanks didn't try to get Theo with all the cash they have.



It's not like that when it comes to our inner workings. John Henry brought into sabermetrics pretty early and furthermore he actually was one of the first owners to mandate a more progressive fusion.

The other aspect at play is that the Yankees weren't going to let Cashman go because of the two Cashman is much more adept at negotiations and dealing with the media. Just as an example of this look at Mark Texeira, he was actually going to sign with Boston before getting scooped and no one knew Cashman was talking to him. Or how Cashman helped balloon the cost of Carl Crawford because he wanted to hand tie Theo's budget. Then a lot of these guys don't want to be advisors or assistants to the owner or whatever title they jazz up for them. 

That said I find Cashman's end year moves to be very encouraging. The Yankees have 7 of the games top 100 prospects and after the Arizona Fall League that number could become 8 with James Kapriellan coming back from injury. But the language he used at his end of year conference made it seem like he had autonomy in this rebuild. The Miller and Chapman deals are moves that really can't be considered losses especially if the Yankees end up getting Chapman back in free agency anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2016)

Dodgers D has fallen apart these last few games.  Geezus


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2016)

Kershaw has no control of his curveball and doesn't seem to trust his slider.

Edit: I meant his slider. His fastball still hitting spots at times.


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2016)

Playoff Kershaw has returned. : O

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2016)

I want to know if Alou ever apologized to Bartman.  His reaction is why Bartman basically had to go into witness protection.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2016)

Edward Cullen said:


> Playoff Kershaw has returned. : O


To be fair he was having a solid post season till now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2016)

Rukia said:


> I want to know if Alou ever apologized to Bartman.  His reaction is why Bartman basically had to go into witness protection.


Will probably have to now. Kek


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2016)

3 outs away . Damn it's finally time to end the Cubs WS drought


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2016)

gah this city is going nuts


----------



## Jimin (Oct 22, 2016)

This is the best World Series ever. Either way, a long drought ends. 

Of course, I would prefer a Cubs win. :>


----------



## Ae (Oct 22, 2016)

I know some lifelong fans, I couldn't be more happy for them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 22, 2016)

the only thing that sucks is that if you're a White Sox fan , you kinda have to swallow the fact it's either your inner city rival

or your divisional rival who wins it all


----------



## Mako (Oct 23, 2016)

My family woke up the entire block with screaming and fireworks.
I can't wait for Tuesday because Schwarber returns for DH.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

Post I was going to make earlier today and left in the queue by accident. Not going to complete it because that feels a little disingenuous. 

So I think that the Cubs are obviously the better team from top to bottom, better lineup, defense is on par, slightly worse starting pitching, bullpen is a push. Cleveland can win this series if they run Kluber into the ground and get something from Bauer. If Salazar somehow gets on the mound and it's to make up for Josh Tomlin then yeah. Otherwise it doesn't look so good for them when you're into the baseball of it all. Here's something that probably won't be brought up but Chapman is probably slightly worse than Miller, but Chapman has less innings on his arm then Miller because he was out for like a month on suspension, then Miller moved to a setup role. I think Miller is locked in though but it'll be interesting to see if the fatigue means anything for him.

This is going to be a chess match for sure though. Francona and Maddon will tinker and meddle with everything. I think the Cubs lose game win then force Cleveland to abandon everything and go to Kluber for 4 and 7 which isn't really guaranteed to work seeing how it just played out for the Dodgers.

My call is Cubs either win in 5 or win in 7 with Kluber being the best pitcher in the series and potentially being able to find something within himself to override the odds.

Lindor can continue to supernova too though. Lindor is apart of this new gen of players

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shit (Oct 25, 2016)

gonna be at game 4 in chicago, hopefully cleveland doesn't sweep lel


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 25, 2016)

I'm going to amend that Miller comment and say that Francona basically insured the Indians lose this series if they don't sweep. It's a really weak bullpen even with Danny Salazar buoying it. I like the decision to go to Miller though just not the ramifications or not having him on a pitch count.


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2016)

Still going with Cubs. What is this? The third or fourth time they've ended a game with no scores? Just to end up with the last laugh.


----------



## Mako (Oct 26, 2016)

It's just one game at a time. At least I got free chipotle today. Hats off to Kluber with a fantastic performance. Welcome back, Schwarber :')


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Post I was going to make earlier today and left in the queue by accident. Not going to complete it because that feels a little disingenuous.
> 
> So I think that the Cubs are obviously the better team from top to bottom, better lineup, defense is on par, slightly worse starting pitching, bullpen is a push. Cleveland can win this series if they run Kluber into the ground and get something from Bauer. If Salazar somehow gets on the mound and it's to make up for Josh Tomlin then yeah. Otherwise it doesn't look so good for them when you're into the baseball of it all. Here's something that probably won't be brought up but Chapman is probably slightly worse than Miller, but Chapman has less innings on his arm then Miller because he was out for like a month on suspension, then Miller moved to a setup role. I think Miller is locked in though but it'll be interesting to see if the fatigue means anything for him.
> 
> ...



I think most of this is pretty much on point. I'd say Cubs win in 6  though but overall much agreed.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 26, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I think most of this is pretty much on point. I'd say Cubs win in 6  though but overall much agreed.



As someone whose been on Kluber since 2 years ago when he burst onto the scene and who didn't abandon ship last year I'm flat out saying I don't think you guys can hit his curve and I think that Kluber is just built differently. 

To me Kluber looks like the spiritual successor to Cliff Lee or Roy Halladay.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> As someone whose been on Kluber since 2 years ago when he burst onto the scene and who didn't abandon ship last year I'm flat out saying I don't think you guys can hit his curve and I think that Kluber is just built differently.
> 
> To me Kluber looks like the spiritual successor to Cliff Lee or Roy Halladay.



White Sox did a good job against Kluber actually.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2016)

Kluber isn't unhittable like he seems


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 26, 2016)

Striking out 27% of the batters you face and walking 6% of the batters face with a HR in 2% of ABs against and XBH% of like 10%. That's not unhittable but you guys really aren't doing so much damage to him when he makes everyone on your team look like Brett Gardner.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2016)

I'm hoping the Indians can finally get it done!  Cleveland really has a chance to finish the year in style!


----------



## WhatADrag (Oct 26, 2016)

If Cubs lose tonight its over.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Striking out 27% of the batters you face and walking 6% of the batters face with a HR in 2% of ABs against and XBH% of like 10%. That's not unhittable but you guys really aren't doing so much damage to him when he makes everyone on your team look like Brett Gardner.


True but I think now that Cubs know how he works it will catch up to him.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 26, 2016)

I've seen a few of these pitchers on Cleveland over the years and honestly what the hell is Tito Francona doing? He's basically punting at this point now that he didn't get length from Bauer. There's 3 games in Chicago.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

Relying on  Kluber to stretch out the series I suppose. Honestly with how Hendricks pitched last game  the Indians should be nervous.


----------



## Mael (Oct 27, 2016)

I would really love to see Lackey not suffer the same fate as Lester.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2016)

So I'm going to shit on Tito Francona's bullpen management but to be honest with everyone I feel like managers had a really quick hook on starters in these playoffs and I honestly think on an abstract level that aspect of baseball has gotten better.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Relying on  Kluber to stretch out the series I suppose. Honestly with how Hendricks pitched last game  the Indians should be nervous.



It's really the only move they have. I mean you saw last night, they really fucked themselves selling out on game 1. They're to position themselves to ride him to the win and honestly besides Salazar no one on this staff is really scary to me. Kluber, Salazar, and Miller are definitely the best pitchers they have and tbh with you they really could stand to stretch him out a little bit. Pitching him an inning is like the worst form of hedging.

I mean it's like when you're this close you have to really be brazen. I don't know this isn't like oh if the guy pitches we might not even make the World Series, it is the World Series so it's like well if you're going to ever be reckless with your guys now is the time.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> So I'm going to shit on Tito Francona's bullpen management but to be honest with everyone I feel like managers had a really quick hook on starters in these playoffs and I honestly think on an abstract level that aspect of baseball has gotten better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pretty much man. Just kinda shows me that Cubs legit are above and beyond the best team in the Majors this year. The way they made Miller even in the loss work , the fact teams seem to play worse d against them, the hitting, the defense.  



Also Aroldis Chapman is gonna demand a lot of money once he hits free agency.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 27, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty much man. Just kinda shows me that Cubs legit are above and beyond the best team in the Majors this year. The way they made Miller even in the loss work , the fact teams seem to play worse d against them, the hitting, the defense.
> 
> 
> 
> Also Aroldis Chapman is gonna demand a lot of money once he hits free agency.



Yeah pretty much why I never really lost faith in them or thought these other teams had a shot. The Yankees use to have a lineup like this but the difference is that our hitters were like 30+ years of age and didn't have the fire these guys have. Like this is actually a team and not a collection of individuals, they're all trying to make each other better to end the curse. Shit's fucking epic and this is really a historical event we're bearing witness to.

I think he probably gets like 16-18 million aav. Can't really say he's not worth it in comparison to other relievers who have gotten the big money.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Yeah pretty much why I never really lost faith in them or thought these other teams had a shot. The Yankees use to have a lineup like this but the difference is that our hitters were like 30+ years of age and didn't have the fire these guys have. Like this is actually a team and not a collection of individuals, they're all trying to make each other better to end the curse. Shit's fucking epic and this is really a historical event we're bearing witness to.
> 
> I think he probably gets like 16-18 million aav. Can't really say he's not worth it in comparison to other relievers who have gotten the big money.



Also Kyle Schwaber's legendary come back .....Jesus.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 28, 2016)

Man the Cleveland mascot is embarrassing


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 29, 2016)

Is tonight a must-win for the Cubs?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 29, 2016)

Pretty much.  I still think that Cleveland is <<<< than Cubs but what they're doing is managing to keep the scoring low.


----------



## Mako (Oct 30, 2016)

At least Fowler ended Miller's streak last night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

Yea Cubs are done


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 30, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Pretty much.  I still think that Cleveland is <<<< than Cubs but what they're doing is managing to keep the scoring low.



Good analysis man. It's such a shame, I really thought this pitching would play to it's fatigue but these guys fucking gamed it. I knew Kluber would win pretty much all of his starts I just didn't think the other pitchers would.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 30, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Good analysis man. It's such a shame, I really thought this pitching would play to it's fatigue but these guys fucking gamed it. I knew Kluber would win pretty much all of his starts I just didn't think the other pitchers would.



Yeah honestly no offense but the other guys overachieved. I seriously doubt they'll choke the lead away. I legit saw some Cubs neighbors in tears last night. Good for the Tribe fans but man, Cub fans are heart broken over here.


----------



## Mako (Oct 31, 2016)

SHOUTOUT TO THE YANKEES FOR THE CHAPMAN TRADE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shit (Oct 31, 2016)

picture looks much rosier now


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 31, 2016)

Mako said:


> SHOUTOUT TO THE YANKEES FOR THE CHAPMAN TRADE



Not even sure what that means


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2016)

Chapman came through but I don't trust the Cubs in beating Kluber again.


----------



## Mako (Nov 1, 2016)

my sides are in orbit right now
this is great

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

Dear god, I didn't even think it was possible


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 1, 2016)

20k for seats by the Cubs dugout


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> 20k for seats by the Cubs dugout


T-That's a lot of m-money


----------



## shit (Nov 1, 2016)

meme magic will propel the cubs to the top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 1, 2016)

Congrats Mako

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea Cubs are done


Ayyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Ayyyyyyyyyyyy



You do realize a 3-1 hasn't been done in the WS right?


Obviously it took a miracle to get here


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Not even sure what that means


What u think it means


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You do realize a 3-1 hasn't been done in the WS right?
> 
> 
> Obviously it took a miracle to get here


Two sorry franchises in the world series, isn't that miracle enough


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

never enough miracles
2016 is the year of ICP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

Parallax said:


> Two sorry franchises in the world series, isn't that miracle enough


True


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

how about a scale of 1 - 5?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

Pretty much just in awe. Still four innings away though so let's watch and see.


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

I just had to say something, fuck me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

it's not going down that easy. Cubs better start scoring again.


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> it's not going down that easy. Cubs better start scoring again.


or just stop making errors


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

shit said:


> or just stop making errors



I mean it happens. Tribe have committed a ton of errors this series .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

Whelp they decided to keep adding


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 2, 2016)

This game has been pretty dope but it's so weird. Every AB seems to be getting us closer to this really monumental event that seems inexplicable but really has no explanation other then the Cubs are just a really great ballclub.


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

bless you ross

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> This game has been pretty dope but it's so weird. Every AB seems to be getting us closer to this really monumental event that seems inexplicable but really has no explanation other then the Cubs are just a really great ballclub.



Everyone here in Chicago was really anxious tonight 

Even during classes my teachers and classmates were telling me that they are scared but excited


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

shit said:


> bless you ross


He wants that immortality


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 2, 2016)

I mean even now when Lester was throwing balls in the dirt it was kind of like well here we go it's time to see how the Cubs continue falling victim to the dark arts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean even now when Lester was throwing balls in the dirt it was kind of like well here we go it's time to see how the Cubs continue falling victim to the dark arts.



The thing is , the Indians are getting anxious. They would be victims of a choke job if you would call it that.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> The thing is , the Indians are getting anxious. They would be victims of a choke job if you would call it that.



That's a narrative I don't think anyone is really thinking of it like that especially with all of these other narratives,  Billy Goat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> That's a narrative I don't think anyone is really thinking of it like that especially with all of these other narratives,  Billy Goat.


but wasn't Billy Goat about them not making it to the World Series?


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Everyone here in Chicago was really anxious tonight
> 
> Even during classes my teachers and classmates were telling me that they are scared but excited


when I was in chicago to see game 4, even after cubs got creamed, there was still a lot of optimism everywhere

a guy was yelling "beyonce knows, cubs win in 7"

another guy on the metra said "the cubs will win, god just doesn't want it to happen in chicago"


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

shit said:


> when I was in chicago to see game 4, even after cubs got creamed, there was still a lot of optimism everywhere
> 
> a guy was yelling "beyonce knows, cubs win in 7"
> 
> another guy on the metra said "the cubs will win, god just doesn't want it to happen in chicago"



Yeah I'm sure there was but Game 7 is pretty much it. I get that there was optimism but there's probably more nerves tonight.


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

surprised me tho at the time, it was really bleak


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

well we're two innings away from history


----------



## shit (Nov 2, 2016)

4

more

outs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow Chapman fucked up immensely.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

whelp looks like Indians are back in it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2016)

Fuck u ST this is choking


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 2, 2016)

Craziest World Series maybe ever. Wow.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2016)

Joe maddon is a idiot.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

Nobody seems to learn to trust someone else for once.


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2016)

Well I know who's fired if the Cubs lose.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

Mael said:


> Well I know who's fired if the Cubs lose.



Joe Buck?!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Joe Buck?!


Oh stop it you.


----------



## Ae (Nov 2, 2016)

This entire year makes no fucking sense


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2016)

Please choke Cubs!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 2, 2016)

downtown Chicago died after the tied game 

geezus never seen one swing kill someone's joy so fast.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 2, 2016)

Craziest World Series



Rukia said:


> Please choke Cubs!



That's sick


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2016)

Joe you ass why would u make him bunt


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2016)

Welp that's it.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2016)

Did he just fucking say champman is back in


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Did he just fucking say champman is back in


And here I thought Grady Little was the biggest idiot.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 2, 2016)

Chapman is an impending FA pitcher who throws 100 MPH and has a streaky slider coming in for 4 outs. He's a reliever and one of the 5-7 best in baseball but he's a reliever. They're all volatile unless they're named Mariano and even then it's not always 100%.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 2, 2016)

HOLY SHIT. From 2014!?


----------



## Mael (Nov 2, 2016)

Rukia why do you have shit taste in everything?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 2, 2016)

WTF this is fucking crazy


----------



## Mako (Nov 2, 2016)

I wanna kill myself.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 2, 2016)

The world is ending


----------



## Parallax (Nov 2, 2016)

Fucking hell


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2016)

God is a troll.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2016)

And we're back and Cubs got charging quickly.


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

Second best world series game I've ever seen.

Cardinals vs Rangers game 6 the best tbh.


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow just like that


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2016)

Cubs got their shit together this 10th inning. Almora's smart play securing that 2nd base was so clutch.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2016)

I love how Heyward was such a half-ass batter there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

Cardinals>>>


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

Edwards body language looks like he's scared af


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2016)

WhatADrag said:


> Edwards body language looks like he's scared af


He doing good so far though.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2016)

I swear if he ties this game up again.


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2016)

I always know Joe Buck is a troll friend when he starts saying "tying run."


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2016)

Congrats Cubbies.


----------



## Lord Trollbias (Nov 3, 2016)

THEY'VE DONE IT. Cubs have won it.


----------



## Ae (Nov 3, 2016)

@Rukia HAHAHAHA FUCK YOU!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WhatADrag (Nov 3, 2016)

Damn.


----------



## shit (Nov 3, 2016)

cubs wouldnt have won if rukia hadnt shown up to be a terrible person


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2016)

Rukia was the real MVP


----------



## Mako (Nov 3, 2016)

Thanks Rukia


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 3, 2016)

Congrats Mako


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2016)

Did Preet come in here when the Indians were up 3-1 or something?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2016)

It's confirm 2018 Cleveland Browns will win the SuperBowl and the Maple leaves will win the Stanley cup save the post, the date and book it.
Curses are getting broken this decade


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> It's confirm 2018 Cleveland Browns will win the SuperBowl and the Maple leaves will win the Stanley cup save the post, the date and book it.
> Curses are getting broken this decade


Maple Leafs*

Plus that's not an Ohio team.

I think Cincinnati has to win a playoff game first before anything else. :3


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> Maple Leafs*
> 
> Plus that's not an Ohio team.
> 
> I think Cincinnati has to win a playoff game first before anything else. :3


 maple leafs are curse as well which is the point


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2016)

But nobody cares about Canada.

Also can we change the title please?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 3, 2016)

Mael said:


> But nobody cares about Canada.
> 
> Also can we change the title please?


You care or shall I remind you of the Winter Olympics in 2014?


----------



## SoulTaker (Nov 3, 2016)

Wait are you implying that the Cubs ending the Billy Goat is a domino for other cursed franchises completely glossing over that last decade ended like 3 major sports curses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mael (Nov 3, 2016)

The Mad King said:


> You care or shall I remind you of the Winter Olympics in 2014?


Once again, nobody cares.

I wonder if the Cubs will now go the way of the Red Sox and have maybe another WS or two under their belt within a decade.


----------



## Mako (Nov 3, 2016)

These people work really fast.


----------



## Windowgazer (Nov 3, 2016)

Cubs won. fuck yeah that's the good stuff,


----------



## Gibbs (Nov 3, 2016)

2016 Cubs vs 1998 Yankees.

Who wins?


----------



## Jimin (Nov 3, 2016)

Game 7 was the best baseball game I've ever seen. @___@

It had everything... 

CUBS!!! WIN!!!


----------



## Mael (Nov 4, 2016)

Bill Murray was fucking funny as hell.

Man, it's kinda tear-jerking see so many Cubs fans going back to their deceased relatives/friends to show off that the Cubs finally won.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 4, 2016)

Mael said:


> Bill Murray was fucking funny as hell.
> 
> Man, it's kinda tear-jerking see so many Cubs fans going back to their deceased relatives/friends to show off that the Cubs finally won.



That is one of the reasons why I rooted for them hard.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 1, 2016)

Mccutchen being shopped to nationals

Kill me


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 1, 2016)

Lord Genome said:


> Mccutchen being shopped to nationals
> 
> Kill me


White sox could use him.


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 5, 2016)

Chris Sale also being shopped around to us also 

we got the pieces


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2016)

Whelp Sale to Red Sox confirmed. Good bye sale


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Whelp Sale to Red Sox confirmed. Good bye sale



You should be pretty happy. Moncada is pretty monstrous.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You should be pretty happy. Moncada is pretty monstrous.


Oh no Im grateful for the prospects just that Sale gave it his all. Will miss him


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 6, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Oh no Im grateful for the prospects just that Sale gave it his all. Will miss him



Wow BA rated Moncada as the number 1 prospect in baseball.

Idk to me Moncada is as can't miss as any prospect I've ever seen play. I think he's better than Carlos Correa and I was pretty high on him through his come up. He hits way better than I thought he would and Moncada runs way better.

Pretty hype trade. At least Moncada can be a Yankee in 6 years, if he stayed in Boston really didn't think we could turncoat him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Wow BA rated Moncada as the number 1 prospect in baseball.
> 
> Idk to me Moncada is as can't miss as any prospect I've ever seen play. I think he's better than Carlos Correa and I was pretty high on him through his come up. He hits way better than I thought he would and Moncada runs way better.
> 
> Pretty hype trade. At least Moncada can be a Yankee in 6 years, if he stayed in Boston really didn't think we could turncoat him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 6, 2016)

Sox not done dealing. Todd and Quintana may be next


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2016)

eaton to my Nats for Giolitto,dunning and lopez high price for my team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2016)

Woo we gettin rich


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2016)

whats the low down on Eaton @Dean Ambrose ?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> whats the low down on Eaton @Dean Ambrose ?


Solid outfielder good batting average .


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2016)

probably gave up too much and got fleeced our GM is usually smarter then this.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2016)

Vespy89 said:


> probably gave up too much and got fleeced our GM is usually smarter then this.


Pretty much


----------



## Vespy89 (Dec 7, 2016)

we'll see though.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 7, 2016)

Sox still have Todd and Quintana


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2016)

Soultaker why did the Yanks give Chapman the 5 years and 86 million dollars?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Soultaker why did the Yanks give Chapman the 5 years and 86 million dollars?


He's 28 years old and still in his prime.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> He's 28 years old and still in his prime.


Yea but he got worn out big time


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Yea but he got worn out big time


Mariano did what Chapman did in Playoffs many times, did he get worn out, or lose command?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Mariano did what Chapman did in Playoffs many times, did he get worn out, or lose command?


Well difference is Mariano relied on his cutter more while chapman is about his high velocity fastball


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 8, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well difference is Mariano relied on his cutter more while chapman is about his high velocity fastball


Mariano had 3 key pitches. His signature devastating Cutter (traveled in to Lefty's and away to righty), a 4 Seam FB (got up to 98mph, averaged 95-96), and he also had a quality 2-seamer (Travels the reverse to the cutter to lefties).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Mariano had 3 key pitches. His signature devastating Cutter (traveled in to Lefty's and away to righty), a 4 Seam FB (got up to 98mph, averaged 95-96), and he also had a quality 2-seamer (Travels the reverse to the cutter to lefties).


But see thats the thing he had variety to his tools while Chapman's slider is quite awful.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 9, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But see thats the thing he had variety to his tools while Chapman's slider is quite awful.


Chapman's slider is devastating, what are you talking about? While it may not be as filthy as others, the sheer change of velocity from his 4SFB to his Slider is what makes it an ultra-effective pitch.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 9, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Chapman's slider is devastating, what are you talking about? While it may not be as filthy as others, the sheer change of velocity from his 4SFB to his Slider is what makes it an ultra-effective pitch.



During the world series, his slider was not only inaccurate it barely broke. What are you saying?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> During the world series, his slider was not only inaccurate it barely broke. What are you saying?



You know I  do think the signing is pretty bad and I think that Gibbs is really overstating how good Chapman is but at the same time this post is really kind of crazy. You were in here complaining about Chapman being overworked then pointing to a window of time where he was the most fatigued then saying that's the baseline for one of his pitches.

Kind of crazy.

Anyway the signing is a bad one. 5 years and 86 million for a closer not named Mariano is fucking ass. Relievers were going to get paid this year. Cashman got overruled by the Yankee ownership on this one. I think the thought process is that the rotation is bad and they have all this money coming off the books next year that with baseball having a backdoor salary cap now that they could figure out who can and can not spend. 

Not saying relievers don't have value but unless you're a playoff team or in obvious contention then it's dumb to put money into a closer. By the time the team is really good in another 2 years Chapman could be getting ready to opt out. I doubt he doesn't opt out but I also kind of think opt outs are about to gain more value because of the cap. We'll see the next 2 off seasons will be telling.



Gibbs said:


> Mariano had 3 key pitches. His signature devastating Cutter (traveled in to Lefty's and away to righty), a 4 Seam FB (got up to 98mph, averaged 95-96), and he also had a quality 2-seamer (Travels the reverse to the cutter to lefties).



Not sure if you're doing this off memory but that's not how he pitched over the last 11 or so years, maybe for 96-2000 but not really for the last 11 years he did play. Mo averaged 93.8 MPH in 2006 and it's actually the most he's averaged on his heater from 2002-2013. Using Pitch FX it's 94.1

From 2007-2013 he threw his cutter 70% of the time

So you're both off base on the variety thing to varying degrees.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> You know I  do think the signing is pretty bad and I think that Gibbs is really overstating how good Chapman is but at the same time this post is really kind of crazy. You were in here complaining about Chapman being overworked then pointing to a window of time where he was the most fatigued then saying that's the baseline for one of his pitches.
> 
> Kind of crazy.
> 
> ...


I eill agree I picked a bad moment when he used it. The thing is I didnt see much of his slider .


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I eill agree I picked a bad moment when he used it. The thing is I didnt see much of his slider .



I mean the slider is just as notorious as his heat. You don't strike out half the dudes who face you with a single pitch. It's usually 2. I mean intuitively you're correct in this being a pretty bad contract.

I mean look my thing when it comes to being a team that mortgages a future to get a quality major leaguer is that they should be close to a finished product. So the Cubs traded a SS prospect who might be better than Addison Russel but they won a WS so you can't pick on the move that they traded a half season of Chapman for 6 years of control of Gleyber Torres. But looking at something like the Nats and Adam Eaton trade, it's pretty terrible. At least with Sale the move was done in the same vein as the Cubs, a move that helped a team that needed a major contributor to change their outlook.

And I think this is bad for the Yankees in the sense that bad contracts in this new CBA will really be beyond toxic as far as an asset. Now that baseball has essentially put in a 250 million dollar salary cap it's just crazy to me that the Yankees are committing 1/10th of that to a reliever while they're trying to field an 185 million dollar team to get under the luxury tax in time for Machado/Harper.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean the slider is just as notorious as his heat. You don't strike out half the dudes who face you with a single pitch. It's usually 2. I mean intuitively you're correct in this being a pretty bad contract.
> 
> I mean look my thing when it comes to being a team that mortgages a future to get a quality major leaguer is that they should be close to a finished product. So the Cubs traded a SS prospect who might be better than Addison Russel but they won a WS so you can't pick on the move that they traded a half season of Chapman for 6 years of control of Gleyber Torres. But looking at something like the Nats and Adam Eaton trade, it's pretty terrible. At least with Sale the move was done in the same vein as the Cubs, a move that helped a team that needed a major contributor to change their outlook.
> 
> And I think this is bad for the Yankees in the sense that bad contracts in this new CBA will really be beyond toxic as far as an asset. Now that baseball has essentially put in a 250 million dollar salary cap it's just crazy to me that the Yankees are committing 1/10th of that to a reliever while they're trying to field an 185 million dollar team to get under the luxury tax in time for Machado/Harper.


Yea thats really odd turn. Maybe cashman felt he needed to make a move


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

It's not Cashman it's the Steinbrenner's. Idk it's just really crazy to allocate that many resources into a reliever over 5 years with a 3 year no trade clause/opt out  with how free agency is becoming...

Like just in terms of the way free agency will go with teams racing to get under the luxury tax then realizing how that 250 is an executioner's blade, you're going to see less of a reason than ever to give a closer 17.2 AAV. I mean should Chapman or any reliever in baseball be making 17 million and 14.5% or whatever of your salary cap is. So if Chapman doesn't opt out then he's probably one of the 3 highest paid closers in baseball if not the highest and he'll probably go down with the record until the next CBA is on the table 5 years from now and the players see how badly they got screwed this time around. 

The Yankees are not going to get back a top 10 in all of baseball prospect for Chapman again. 

It also just set in for me that the White Sox got Giolito and Moncada when I went on MLB.com



The reason why I say Torres is top 10 is because when they redo this list for the pre-season they'll include the fall/winter leagues and Torres will have moved up as the Arizona Fall League MVP. He's the youngest ever at age 19, I think the second youngest was 21 and was Kris Bryant but not sure.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 13, 2016)

The bottom line is that the Chapman dealings and trade then resigning was genius by the Yankees, Reloaded the farm system by unloading high end Major Leaguers, and then the next offseason, you got one back. Almost like getting the prospects for free. And they were great prospects.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> The bottom line is that the Chapman dealings and trade then resigning was genius by the Yankees, Reloaded the farm system by unloading high end Major Leaguers, and then the next offseason, you got one back. Almost like getting the prospects for free. And they were great prospects.



It really isn't though. Again there's a 250 million dollar limit. They committed 17.2 million dollars a year to a pitcher who has an opt out after the 3rd year when they hope to be competitive. So the financial flexibility they were hoping to gain with A-Rod and CC going off the books just got eaten into by a pitcher you can't even maximize unless you're a contender and they're not a contender without getting someone to play above their head or for Sanchez to basically be Buster Posey prime with maybe 2 other surprise players stepping up.

Also there's no telling happens to his arm and the fact that relievers are the most volatile investments in baseball. So it's not free it costs you about 14.5% before you incur the death tax which is 75 cents atop the dollar.

So when Machado and Harper are both out there and asking for 30 million each and you're getting 52 million from A-Rod/Sabathia and maybe shaking loose 22 million when Tanaka becomes a free agent, that's 74 million to go get the 2 biggest difference makers and keep them out of a competitors hand. You may have to go as high as 35 a year for both of them. So that leaves 4 million dollars to replace Masahiro Tanaka.

The Yankees best pitching prospects are James Kapriellan, a college pitcher whose got the ceiling of a number 2 pitcher but hasn't stayed healthy since he started throwing harder, Justus Sheffield whose a 5'11 lefty in AA and Gary's nephew, and Luis Severino who is a great talent but damn am I scared he's a reliever. Those are the in house options to replace Tanaka on the cheap because you can't guarantee Shohei Otani will pick you when he comes over to pitch for a fucking pittance.

tl;dr it's so not the same as getting the prospects for free. And in my scenario above this is assuming the Yankees don't take on anymore big contracts and get under the luxury tax then load up and go after Machado/Harper who will hopefully still be on the table.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 13, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It really isn't though. Again there's a 250 million dollar limit. They committed 17.2 million dollars a year to a pitcher who has an opt out after the 3rd year when they hope to be competitive. So the financial flexibility they were hoping to gain with A-Rod and CC going off the books just got eaten into by a pitcher you can't even maximize unless you're a contender and they're not a contender without getting someone to play above their head or for Sanchez to basically be Buster Posey prime with maybe 2 other surprise players stepping up.
> 
> Also there's no telling happens to his arm and the fact that relievers are the most volatile investments in baseball. So it's not free it costs you about 14.5% before you incur the death tax which is 75 cents atop the dollar.
> 
> ...


Refresh my memory, how much (if any) are the Yankees eating McCann's salary?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 13, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Refresh my memory, how much (if any) are the Yankees eating McCann's salary?



5.5 million this year and next


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 14, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> It's not Cashman it's the Steinbrenner's. Idk it's just really crazy to allocate that many resources into a reliever over 5 years with a 3 year no trade clause/opt out  with how free agency is becoming...
> 
> Like just in terms of the way free agency will go with teams racing to get under the luxury tax then realizing how that 250 is an executioner's blade, you're going to see less of a reason than ever to give a closer 17.2 AAV. I mean should Chapman or any reliever in baseball be making 17 million and 14.5% or whatever of your salary cap is. So if Chapman doesn't opt out then he's probably one of the 3 highest paid closers in baseball if not the highest and he'll probably go down with the record until the next CBA is on the table 5 years from now and the players see how badly they got screwed this time around.
> 
> ...



Geezus that is insane how much that Chapman deal hurts the Yanks now. 

Also gotta ask what do you think of the White Sox trades?


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 14, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Geezus that is insane how much that Chapman deal hurts the Yanks now.
> 
> Also gotta ask what do you think of the White Sox trades?



I mean it really depends on how other teams flex their advantage in the new CBA. I operate under the auspices that if I'm 25 years old and a young professional then someone else has to see this too and I think we'll see it. I think the MLB has a shit ton more inner turmoil than we know. Owners are all pissed at each other and years of these guys stealing money from dudes doing it the right way is finally
catching up.

Great trades by the Chi Sox. Moncada is a star and I think that Giolito is the sort of talent where he will harness his stuff and be a terror. It's not like you guys are going to be disadvantaged by a young pitcher when you have him and 2 other young talents. Quintana doesn't necessarily have to be traded yet. It's a really good time for your team because they can essentially watch things develop then cash in and compete pretty soon. You guys are a sneaky also ran candidate this year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 17, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> I mean it really depends on how other teams flex their advantage in the new CBA. I operate under the auspices that if I'm 25 years old and a young professional then someone else has to see this too and I think we'll see it. I think the MLB has a shit ton more inner turmoil than we know. Owners are all pissed at each other and years of these guys stealing money from dudes doing it the right way is finally
> catching up.
> 
> Great trades by the Chi Sox. Moncada is a star and I think that Giolito is the sort of talent where he will harness his stuff and be a terror. It's not like you guys are going to be disadvantaged by a young pitcher when you have him and 2 other young talents. Quintana doesn't necessarily have to be traded yet. It's a really good time for your team because they can essentially watch things develop then cash in and compete pretty soon. You guys are a sneaky also ran candidate this year.



I'm pretty sure that the small market teams probably are going to want a cap so that their main guys don't run off to Yanks and Red Sox. I can see why you are worried about the CBA .

Honestly if Moncada wants to go to Yanks, I don't blame em. I just hope he stays  if he can become the star everyone thinks he will be.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 24, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> But see thats the thing he had variety to his tools while Chapman's slider is quite awful.


You claimed Chapman got worn out. Mariano in his career has 141 Innings solely in postseason play. In 1998 Mariano threw 13.1 innings. 

Chapmans Postseason gamelog: 
Mariano's postseason Gamelog: 

Please tell me how he was overworked


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 24, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> You claimed Chapman got worn out. Mariano in his career has 141 Innings solely in postseason play. In 1998 Mariano threw 13.1 innings.
> 
> Chapmans Postseason gamelog:
> Mariano's postseason Gamelog:
> ...



Why are you comparing these two like Mariano is anything other than the absolute pinnacle of what a closer is? Like you're in here trying to say he wasn't overworked by using the greatest closer ever as the comparison point when Chapman really does not have Mo's game whatsoever.

I mean even your own data wrecks your case. Look at the last three innings on Chapman's log. He threw 97 pitches in 4 days. The guy even said he didn't like how they used him and everyone and their mother saw how gassed out he was.

This is a bad investment by a team that is sinking way too much money into a closer while trying to get underneath the luxury tax.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 25, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> Why are you comparing these two like Mariano is anything other than the absolute pinnacle of what a closer is? Like you're in here trying to say he wasn't overworked by using the greatest closer ever as the comparison point when Chapman really does not have Mo's game whatsoever.
> 
> I mean even your own data wrecks your case. Look at the last three innings on Chapman's log. He threw 97 pitches in 4 days. The guy even said he didn't like how they used him and everyone and their mother saw how gassed out he was.
> 
> This is a bad investment by a team that is sinking way too much money into a closer while trying to get underneath the luxury tax.



Aroldis Chapman is the absolute pinnacle of closers in today's field of Closers. No one is as dominant as he is. In the world serise, you best be prepared to pitch whatever is needed to win. You don't have to like being utilized multiple innings on multiple days in the last series of the year if that means you walk with  rings. It's a poor mentality. 


You need to look at it this way, no longer are elite bullpen arms getting paid like Mariano was, or Eric Gagne was, or Trevor Hoffman was, Brand Lidge, Billy Wagner.

The money that is in baseball has increased exponentially. What was considered an Overpayment (example A-Rod's 10yr deal with the Yankees), isn't even close to what Bryce Harper, Giancarlo Stanton, Clayton Kershaw, Greinke, Verlander, Robinson Cano etc are making now.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 25, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> Aroldis Chapman is the absolute pinnacle of closers in today's field of Closers. No one is as dominant as he is. In the world serise, you best be prepared to pitch whatever is needed to win. You don't have to like being utilized multiple innings on multiple days in the last series of the year if that means you walk with  rings. It's a poor mentality.
> 
> The money that is in baseball has increased exponentially. What was considered an Overpayment (example A-Rod's 10yr deal with the Yankees), isn't even close to what Bryce Harper, Giancarlo Stanton, Clayton Kershaw, Greinke, Verlander, Robinson Cano etc are making now.



He's a tier 1 closer but he is not the pinnacle. Stop it dude he is not on Mo's tier, no one is. You're making such a terrible comparison that shows a complete and total lack of understanding.

I mean the crux of the argument is was he overworked. Clearly he was. You're purposefully denying a truth to prove a really flawed point. That's a poor mentality.

Uhh Mariano doesn't even have the record for a closer in terms of salary. Chapman has the record but that doesn't denote the fact he's good that denotes the fact that the Steinbrenners made a stupid move just like how signing Rafael Soriano was a bad move and he rewarded them with an ERA in the 4s as a fucking reliever. So this line: 



Gibbs said:


> You need to look at it this way, no longer are elite bullpen arms getting paid like Mariano was, or Eric Gagne was, or Trevor Hoffman was, Brand Lidge, Billy Wagner.



Mo's best contract was 3/45 million.

Kimbrel is playing for 4/42
Melancon signed for 4/62
Robertson signed for 4/46

Papelbon had the record before for a closer and his gen of closers is after the one you just named.

Fucking Kenley Jansen signed an 80 million dollar contract and didn't get his arm burned through in the World Series.

There is a backdoor 250 million dollar salary cap in baseball. When you go past that number you get charged 75% for every dollar you go over, this is higher than the luxury tax was originally, it's like 50% higher. So when you say something like the money is exponentially more that's not true.

A-Rod still has the second biggest contract ever. His contract is still more than all of those pitchers you named and Cano. Not sure using the word exponentially is even valid considering theres 1 contract about his, I mean hell A-rod's contract from Texas is still for more money than what was given to Miggy Cabrera, Pujols, and Cano.

I mean I was the one who was telling you that 400 million for Bryce Harper wasn't unrealistic but at the time the CBA didn't have the death tax rate put into it and now it does. The Yankees were at 227 last year and figure to maybe be around 214 this year. Tanaka almost certainly will opt out if he has a good year other guys meaning a raise there. Arbitration eligible players in guys like Castro and Didi. This isn't even getting into the potential Shohei Otani signing which may make it so you almost have to sign Tanaka to whatever rate he sets. You're still paying McCann for 2 years, it adds up. 

If it takes 30-35 million to get Machado or Harper, or hell both then the Chapman signing made that difficult. And honestly you can shake a closer loose from your best group of relievers, the importance of one is overblown for the regular season. I'd rather spend 70 million on Machado and Harper than have Chapman for almost 20 million, hell 3 Chapman's would barely add up to 1 Machado. Shit's just a terrible way to spend but then again you don't know whose going to sign an extension or not but damn roll the dice on a FA class or roll the dice on the most volatile position in the sport and an arm strength guy going into his 30s? Yeah considering what Melancon got, he's not as good but from a team construction standpoint better signing.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 25, 2016)

What's there to disagree with I literally showed you contracts that prove what you said wasn't even in the realm of being anywhere near correct?

Like literally every single reliever I named made more or similar money to Mo and relievers are setting records for contracts now, Melancon had the record for highest total contract ever given to a reliever. A-Rod's contracts are still the 2nd and 3rd highest contracts ever given out. These are facts dude. You can go look them up on Sportrac, his 275 and 250 million dollar contracts are only beat by Stanton. Cano, Pujols, are both 240, Cabrera is 248 million, and every pitcher you named makes like 30 million less than that.

So again how is it not even close, which is what you said, when you are completely and totally wrong about the contracts to begin with?


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2016)

The bottom line is that there is exponentially more money involved in baseball now, then there was 10-15 years ago. It has evolved and players that pitch 3/4 the same amount of innings a starter does, should be paid proportionately.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 26, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> The bottom line is that there is exponentially more money involved in baseball now, then there was 10-15 years ago. It has evolved and players that pitch 3/4 the same amount of innings a starter does, should be paid proportionately.



That's not what you said and the second part makes no sense. First off closers don't even do half the innings of the starter benchmark. Your closer is likely to pitch 70 innings i. the regular season at most and a starter ideally will go 200 if he's one of your top 3, 175 for the backend. 

The three relievers from this FA market would have set the reliever record.

And again you really have shown no grasp of understanding the 250 million dollar luxury tax penalty which is like 50% higher than it was before. That's what the MLB wants before they start raping you for 75% overage.

There is no bottom line literally everything you said was debunked before you had to fall back on a generality that's true of pretty much every industry due to natural growth and inflation.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2016)

I never claimed anything regarding the "salary cap" or the luxury tax. you are just putting words in my mouth, simple as that. 

The bottom line here is that all teams, management, ownership etc. Are all putting a higher premium and importance on elite bullpen arms, and paying accordingly. This started when they all saw KC do it with Herrera, Davis & Holland.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 26, 2016)

SoulTaker said:


> He's a tier 1 closer but he is not the pinnacle. Stop it dude he is not on Mo's tier, no one is. You're making such a terrible comparison that shows a complete and total lack of understanding.
> 
> I mean the crux of the argument is was he overworked. Clearly he was. You're purposefully denying a truth to prove a really flawed point. That's a poor mentality.




Tell me a closer that's playing today that is better than Chapman? Who is even as lights out as he is? He is clearly the best closer in the majors, the stats show it, the eye test shows it.

Chapman's thrown 397 Innings in his career (7 years)
Mariano in his first 7 years threw 502 innings. 

Stop making up facts to back up your claims. They are completely false & it is unlike you to fabricate false figures.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 28, 2016)

Gibbs said:


> I never claimed anything regarding the "salary cap" or the luxury tax. you are just putting words in my mouth, simple as that.
> 
> The bottom line here is that all teams, management, ownership etc. Are all putting a higher premium and importance on elite bullpen arms, and paying accordingly. This started when they all saw KC do it with Herrera, Davis & Holland.



No you said:



Gibbs said:


> You need to look at it this way, no longer are elite bullpen arms getting paid like Mariano was, or Eric Gagne was, or Trevor Hoffman was, Brand Lidge, Billy Wagner.
> 
> The money that is in baseball has increased exponentially. What was considered an Overpayment (example A-Rod's 10yr deal with the Yankees), isn't even close to what Bryce Harper, Giancarlo Stanton, Clayton Kershaw, Greinke, Verlander, Robinson Cano etc are making now.



Which showed a clear lack of understanding of the actual contracts and the CBA. If you don't understand these things then what's the point? You don't understand the dynamics of the bullpen signing, I mean if it were as you were saying then you get that middle relief pitchers and set up men would be a beneficiary of the rising money right? Of course there's inflation.




Gibbs said:


> Tell me a closer that's playing today that is better than Chapman? Who is even as lights out as he is? He is clearly the best closer in the majors, the stats show it, the eye test shows it.
> 
> Chapman's thrown 397 Innings in his career (7 years)
> Mariano in his first 7 years threw 502 innings.
> ...



You really are a novice at understanding this game or you just don't get that we have way better tools of evaluation. First off Zach Britton was better than him last year and so was Jansen, they just didn't get traded to the team that was the best team from the first game of the season to the last.

The stats? Like dude you don't even know where to go to get the stats or how to read them. Zach Britton had a fucking .54 ERA and your trying to say the stats showed Chapman was better? 4.5 bWAR to 2.5 fWAR. Fuck outta here.

Mariano was a fucking starter and then a fireman when he broke into the majors. He didn't start closing until his third year. Mo pitched 107 innings in his second season in the big leagues as a fucking reliever. Chapman has started like 13 games as a true starter in his minor league career. When Mo was on the come up fucking Schilling and Randy Johnson were throwing 300 innings and you're trying to use that as a comparison point.

Hell you continue to use Mariano Rivera as a reference point to Chapman and Chapman can't fucking shine Mariano's cleats. I don't get how difficult this is to understand? Mariano Rivera has 652 saves and had 18 seasons of fucking dominance. He's the greatest closer ever. The gap between him and Hoffman is fucking exponential. Stats and eye test will tell you to compare Mo and Chapman is fucking asinine. I mean even taking something that adjusts for the era you play in like ERA+ Mo has 205 and Chapman is at 189 for his career. So Chapman has to get better in his 30s to even compare.

And oh yeah Chapman said he didn't like the way he was used in the playoffs.

Furthermore as shown by the flawed data you tried to present here as fucking fact, like anyone couldn't click on the pages and see you didn't know what you were talking about by looking at the pitch counts, innings =/= pitches.

Mo did not labor or walk batters or have to rely purely on strikeouts like Chapman. Every inning Chapman throws is more stressful than every inning Mo throws on account of the fact he's a fastball-slider guy and the slider puts more stress on an arm than pretty much any non-forkball pitch. Acting as if mechanics aren't a thing then telling me I'm making stuff up.

Fuck outta here. Go do some research and get back to me.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 28, 2016)

Soultaker, your view on this is skewed, and any reasonable person in the baseball world, analyst, writer, reporter, has already stated these (my) points. 

You keep going on about this salary cap, yet it isn't a cap at all. you do get taxed to hell for going over it, but there is no rule that states you cannot surpass it. Owners & GMs are going to spend as they please and if they feel a player is worth the money, they will pull the trigger on a deal or contract. Do they try to reduce the amount they pay a year in salaries? Yes. Are they legally bound to an upper limit? No.

I don't care whether or not a player feels he wasn't used right or overworked in the playoffs. It's the fucking playoffs, you are damn lucky to be in there in the first place. Do whatever it takes to win the championship. You get called in to pitch, you pitch until the manager takes you out.

I don't know what team you are a fan of, and quite frankly I don't care, but you need to be objective here and you clearly aren't.

Go talk to some professionals in the industry, then come back here.


----------



## SoulTaker (Dec 29, 2016)

It's a death tax how do you not get that. The entire point of what the MLB is doing is to curb spending. It's why there's a cap on international free agent spending too. 

You're literally a Harold Reynolds level baseball mind. Can't even have an arguement based on statistics and you don't understand the CBA. You're saying industry insiders and what not but go
read some articles that aren't from ESPN and the actual baseball sites. 

Objectivity? I mean what did I say that wasn't objective or a known fact? You literally had no clue what you were talking about at any turn of this conversation. Your lack of baseball acumen was clearly on display here. Everything I said has a supporting factor to it and you're the one who spewed misinformation.

You literally sat there and typed out a sentence where you insinuated pitchers made as much money as A-Rod as if the dude didn't have the second and third highest contracts ever. Hell you can't even grasp how much better of a reliever Mo was or the fact that last year you said Chapman was the best closer by way of statistics when he's not. You probably don't even know where to find the WAR leaderboards, the differences, or how to use them along with things like SIERA. Probably haven't even heard of these tools and probably don't even read these guys in terms of K and BB percentages. There's nothing wrong with that but clearly you walked in here with an inferior base of knowledge and you're too embarrassed to admit it. 

So instead of being a coward and telling me my views are skewed, they're not considering the fact i'm a Yankee fan who watched almost every inning Chapman pitched and even then I know a 5 year contract for any reliever is fucking terrible, educate yourself. 

So yeah you want to talk objectivity i'm literally saying my team made a bad signing it doesn't get more objective than that. So debate the points and stop being a coward. Explain how statistically he's the best closer and it's not a bad signing, how the Yankees who are trying to get under the tax to reset their penalty and have been for years and who have shed payroll en mass would be willing to go over 250 million and pay the 75% tax.

Hell the Dodgers have to shed payroll too, the story came out in the beginning of the offseason that MLB was not happy with their spending. So go do some research and stretch that baseball IQ out just a bit before you come in here and try to tell people like me and Ambrose who obviously has eyes and watched the World Series where Chapman's slider hung a lot more than it broke because he was overworked which is literally what everyone thought.


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 29, 2016)

I guess we are going to have to agree to disagree.

And as far as my "lack of experience",  I've been watching the sport for nearly a quarter century, grew up with it.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 30, 2016)

So in other words gibbs you're 50?  No wonder you're so pervy old man


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 31, 2016)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So in other words gibbs you're 50?  No wonder you're so pervy old man


I'm 27.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 19, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose How about that Judge?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 21, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> @Dean Ambrose How about that Judge?


Kek.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 24, 2017)

I want Machado and Harper but seeing Machado feud with the Bosox players makes me want him on the team so much more. With this new crop of kids and Machado we could see the reignition of Yankees-Sox.



Dean Ambrose said:


> Kek.



Just so you know it's generally believed that a top farm system will produce a playoff team within a year or 2 of it reaching it's horizon in the farm system rankings. This isn't necessarily saying all teams with young players will be good it's more so saying teams with young assets that turn into quality cost controlled players have tons of room to work with.

The reason I even bring this up is because this is the situation the Yankees find themselves in now. The White Sox aren't so far back in the farm system rankings:



This is one of the sites I frequent. I think MLB.com has it the same as does Baseball America for the most part. So I think the takeaway is that it's April but the future is bright for both of our clubs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 24, 2017)

I think Machado would love to be a Yankee next year, we'll pay him well, and we can release Headley.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

This Eric Thames story is absolutely fucking nuts to me. This is the most obvious case of juicing the baseball world has seen in a decade and a half. Dude played in Korea where PEDs are legal and basically over the counter. The Korean league does drug screen but if you take the stuff in the offseason it's not like it matters with the masking/cleansing kits you can buy online to fool a urinalysis. I kind of hope he doesn't get caught for awhile though, let the man live a little. 



Gibbs said:


> I think Machado would love to be a Yankee next year, we'll pay him well, and we can release Headley.



Headley will be in his last year I think. I think you would sort of negotiate with both of them at the same time trying to keep Headley on a line until you knew for sure what Machado was doing. I mean he's an AL East proven guy. I think you legitimately have to do whatever it takes to sign both him and Harper. Fuck the Dodgers.

The real issue with Harper though is that we need to get rid of a lot of OFers already. The bat speed and exit velocity of our guys in the infield would be nuts though with Machado. Castro hits the ball harder than most people realize, Gregorius can hit 20 HRs, Greg Bird hits the ball hard, Machado probably has equal if not greater power than Bird, and then there's Gary Sanchez which is an embarrassment of riches. 

Funny enough I can see the Marlins getting Machado, especially if Jeter's group gets chosen.


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 25, 2017)

@Gibbs 

Jeter and Jeb won the buying rights to the Marlins. I think they have a really good shot at Machado. The Marlins were his favorite team growing up and well it's fucking Jeter man. It's awesome but worrying at the same time.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> @Gibbs
> 
> Jeter and Jeb won the buying rights to the Marlins. I think they have a really good shot at Machado. The Marlins were his favorite team growing up and well it's fucking Jeter man. It's awesome but worrying at the same time.


Are you serious? WOw.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 25, 2017)

Nothing shown on MLB.com or the Marlin's own page.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 26, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I want Machado and Harper but seeing Machado feud with the Bosox players makes me want him on the team so much more. With this new crop of kids and Machado we could see the reignition of Yankees-Sox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff man.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 27, 2017)

Great win tonight @SoulTaker


----------



## SoulTaker (Apr 29, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Great win tonight @SoulTaker



Last night's win though 

@Dean Ambrose


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Last night's win though
> 
> @Dean Ambrose


That was an incredible game, one of the greatest you will ever see.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> Last night's win though
> 
> @Dean Ambrose


Honestly feel like the Sox are an aberration. Last season started the same.


----------



## Gibbs (May 5, 2017)

@Dean Ambrose thoughts on Derek Holland?


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> @Dean Ambrose thoughts on Derek Holland?


Surprised . Last year wasnt his best so to see his start shocks me.


----------



## Gibbs (May 12, 2017)

@SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 12, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> @SoulTaker @Dean Ambrose



I kinda wish I had gotten a chance to go see El Capitan at Cellular. Since the tickets were so cheap


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 20, 2017)

oOOOOOOOOOOOOOH YEA we got Luis Robert


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 18, 2017)

Per MLB At Bat:

Yankees reportedly to get Todd Frazier, David Robertson & Tommy Kahnle fro White Sox, for Blake Rutherford, Tyler Clippard & Ian Clarkin

@Dean Ambrose @SoulTaker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Jul 19, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Per MLB At Bat:
> 
> Yankees reportedly to get Todd Frazier, David Robertson & Tommy Kahnle fro White Sox, for Blake Rutherford, Tyler Clippard & Ian Clarkin
> 
> @Dean Ambrose @SoulTaker



I think everyone wins this trade oddly enough. Same as I thought with Chapman and Miller tbh. Like think about this for a second we got multiple pieces in those deals, the headliners in their deals were guys who were basically a good year in the minors from being in the majors. Rutherford is a year or 2 away from being a year away and you're basically hoping he's the prospect Clint Frazier was, a guy already taking major league hacks.

The domino effect is also that the Yankees protect Chapman's arm by getting a fireman in Kahnle and a proven relief ace in Robertson. They lost something crazy like 16 games when leading after 7 between June-July.

Whitesox keep adding to their rebuild and will probably find some new stars. I believe in Moncada, Jimenez, and Blake.

Todd Frazier is an awesome story. Every Yankee fan should appreciate that man is a fan living his dream on his team.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jul 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 21, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> I think everyone wins this trade oddly enough. Same as I thought with Chapman and Miller tbh. Like think about this for a second we got multiple pieces in those deals, the headliners in their deals were guys who were basically a good year in the minors from being in the majors. Rutherford is a year or 2 away from being a year away and you're basically hoping he's the prospect Clint Frazier was, a guy already taking major league hacks.
> 
> The domino effect is also that the Yankees protect Chapman's arm by getting a fireman in Kahnle and a proven relief ace in Robertson. They lost something crazy like 16 games when leading after 7 between June-July.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's definitely true. 

Also insane we got the top five in the top 50 prospects in Elroy from the Cubs


----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 28, 2017)

Can we get the fucking correct year on the title?  This section and keeping things up to date I swear!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 28, 2017)

Cubs Indians part deuce.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 29, 2017)

The Aroldis Chapman is Mariano level, the best reliever in the MLB, and worth his contract debate from last year is pretty hilarious in retrospect of him having his worst season since his rookie year. Guess I should have really asked those industry insiders before shooting my mouth off about how terrible of a contract it was for a reliever.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Sep 29, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The Aroldis Chapman is Mariano level, the best reliever in the MLB, and worth his contract debate from last year is pretty hilarious in retrospect of him having his worst season since his rookie year. Guess I should have really asked those industry insiders before shooting my mouth off about how terrible of a contract it was for a reliever.


Youre alive !!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 3, 2017)

Chapman got worn down by having to pitch 4637373837 innings last season because the Cubs have incompetent management.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 3, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The Aroldis Chapman is Mariano level, the best reliever in the MLB, and worth his contract debate from last year is pretty hilarious in retrospect of him having his worst season since his rookie year. Guess I should have really asked those industry insiders before shooting my mouth off about how terrible of a contract it was for a reliever.


Forget about that, and it's one year.

Can we talk about the potential MVP Judge?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Inactive mods.


He is very active as a poster.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Forget about that, and it's one year.
> 
> Can we talk about the potential MVP Judge?




Nah Sale is MVP.

He made a crappy Bosox team into a championship.

No I'm not biased


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 3, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Nah Sale is MVP.
> 
> He made a crappy Bosox team into a championship.
> 
> No I'm not biased


A pitcher should not be an MVP, they have their own award, the CY Young. 

Someone who plays 35 games a year should not be considered for an MVP, unless they go like 25-3 or something ridiculous like that.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2017)

So they changed the year in the thread title but left "Postseason"  The laziness of this staff...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 3, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> A pitcher should not be an MVP, they have their own award, the CY Young.
> 
> Someone who plays 35 games a year should not be considered for an MVP, unless they go like 25-3 or something ridiculous like that.


I know dude I was kidding.

I'd probably agree on Judge. He's had the most impact to his team this year


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 5, 2017)

Indians looking good.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 5, 2017)

I see them losing to Houston.

Astros gonna go back to world series and lose to another Chicago team

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 5, 2017)

Yankees and the Red Sox got shut out today?  October starting off strong for the scrubs.


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 6, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Forget about that, and it's one year.
> 
> Can we talk about the potential MVP Judge?



It's one year you were extremely wrong about where he presented negative value relative(-5m) to his contract and were calling this dude a better reliever than Mariano. It's a shameful opinion to have held when it was obvious even with the WS run that Chapman wasn't better than Mo .



Gibbs said:


> A pitcher should not be an MVP, they have their own award, the CY Young.
> 
> Someone who plays 35 games a year should not be considered for an MVP, unless they go like 25-3 or something ridiculous like that.



This is a really flawed point of view. It's the most valuable player award.

Pitchers are plenty valuable and plenty qualified to be MVPs. They impact less games but their impact on the games they play in is substantially more than the average player. I mean they generally average more batters faced than batters get plate appearances. 



Dean Ambrose said:


> I know dude I was kidding.
> 
> I'd probably agree on Judge. He's had the most impact to his team this year



I own 2 Aaron Judge rookie cards and an authentic jersey but even I can admit Sale was the MVP for like 1/2-3/4's of the season. That said he tailed off hard and actually presented less value than Judge in the aggregate. 

I think he's the MVP but I don't think he'll beat Altuve, even though he should. I just don't think it's fair to hold the second half against Judge when it doesn't really come up that the Yankees wouldn't even be a wildcard team if he didn't put up 8 win value.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 6, 2017)

WAR is a trash statistic btw. Angels proved it by playing better without Mike Trout and his +239849238492384 WAR.

Miguel Cabrera triple crown >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Trout fiveever


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 6, 2017)

I was right. Bosox and Yanks gonna get kicked out the curve for the real power houses of Indians and Astros 


ESPN probably crying in tears right now


----------



## SoulTaker (Oct 7, 2017)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I was right. Bosox and Yanks gonna get kicked out the curve for the real power houses of Indians and Astros
> 
> 
> ESPN probably crying in tears right now



The Yankees are a better constructed post season team than the Astros or Red Sox so it's not really like the Astros are a powerhouse.

The Red Sox pitching staff isn't/hasn't been that strong definitely not in a way that lends itself to post-season success. The Astros have a similar issue in that Dallas Keuchel is the only pitcher whose trustworthy. The Houston bats are just feasting on a worn down pitching staff and giving their own pitching leads which to their credit their holding.

This Yankees/Indians series was basically going to decide the AL representative in the post season.  The Yankees got 6 runs on the best pitcher in the AL and the Indians needed a series of mind boggling managerial calls that will go down in the history of the sport as WOAT tier to win. The Yankees win probability was at 93.2% after the "HBP" and would have been as high as 97.3% if Girardi challenged it and the umps reviewed the play for a foul tip strike 3. Girardi has the craziest hard on for Gary Sanchez and wouldn't even listen to the guy when he was screaming foul.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Oct 8, 2017)

Mider T said:


> So they changed the year in the thread title but left "Postseason"  The laziness of this staff...



I gave you ownership of the thread. You should be able to change the title to whatever you think is good now ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2017)

ane said:


> I gave you ownership of the thread. You should be able to change the title to whatever you think is good now ^^


You're my muse


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 8, 2017)

SoulTaker said:


> The Yankees are a better constructed post season team than the Astros or Red Sox so it's not really like the Astros are a powerhouse.
> 
> The Red Sox pitching staff isn't/hasn't been that strong definitely not in a way that lends itself to post-season success. The Astros have a similar issue in that Dallas Keuchel is the only pitcher whose trustworthy. The Houston bats are just feasting on a worn down pitching staff and giving their own pitching leads which to their credit their holding.
> 
> This Yankees/Indians series was basically going to decide the AL representative in the post season.  The Yankees got 6 runs on the best pitcher in the AL and the Indians needed a series of mind boggling managerial calls that will go down in the history of the sport as WOAT tier to win. The Yankees win probability was at 93.2% after the "HBP" and would have been as high as 97.3% if Girardi challenged it and the umps reviewed the play for a foul tip strike 3. Girardi has the craziest hard on for Gary Sanchez and wouldn't even listen to the guy when he was screaming foul.


I think you're giving Astros too little credit. They have the pitching and hitting to match up with the Indians really well.

Yankees need a few more pieces but they will be there next year depending on what offseason moves they make.

Me personally , I think they need a focus on Starting pitching. Also wouldn't hurt to go after Bryce Harper .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 10, 2017)

I apologize @Gibbs and @SoulTaker


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 10, 2017)

Mider T said:


> You're my muse


Yankees fan?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 10, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Yankees fan?


Fuck no.  Marlins.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 11, 2017)

dem Doyers doe


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 11, 2017)

YES IN DIDI
YES IN DIDI


----------



## Palm Siberia (Oct 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Oct 12, 2017)

Yankees Win lets go !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 12, 2017)

I deserved that Gibbs


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 17, 2017)

LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2017)

Cubs fans assblasted because Darvish styled all over them.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2017)

Whelp I was totally wrong about the World Series 

Good job Yanks and Dodgers. 


MLB ready to fap. Two of the biggest cities in the country gonna view the WS


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2017)

NY VS LA. 
EAST VS WEST 
YANKEES VS DODGERS 
THE HISTORY BETWEEN THE TWO CLUBS IS DEEP


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> NY VS LA.
> EAST VS WEST
> YANKEES VS DODGERS
> THE HISTORY BETWEEN THE TWO CLUBS IS DEEP


 
Two of the worst fanbases in baseball as well don't forget that


----------



## Mider T (Oct 19, 2017)

Former NY team vs. Current NY team


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 21, 2017)

Fuck the Yankees.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 21, 2017)

Fuck the Astros!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 21, 2017)

Go 'stros!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2017)

@afgpride @Lucifer Morningstar @Huey Freeman @Alwaysmind @Stringer 

RIP Doc Halladay

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

RIP to Doc

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Nov 7, 2017)

rip my boy, have a cold one in heaven

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 7, 2017)

No...this can't be happening!


----------



## Stringer (Nov 7, 2017)

condolensces to his family :<

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Detective (Nov 7, 2017)

Blue Jays legend

And Hall of Fame Human Being


----------



## Jon Moxley (Nov 7, 2017)

Damn shame 

He was one of the best pitchers I ever saw. I loved his pitching mechanics.

RIP HOFer

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Drake (Nov 7, 2017)

RIP. I was always excited for his turn in the rotation back when the Phillies were good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Nov 7, 2017)

He could've been a 300 game winner if the Jays didn't give him the WOAT run support.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 7, 2017)

Damn dude was young too rip

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Legend (Nov 8, 2017)

Doc

Thanks for your memories as a Phillie


----------



## Mako (Dec 10, 2017)

Whoops, I haven't been on NF for ages so long. How is everyone doing now? Also thoughts on the following hot stove developments?

Ohtani is now with Mike Trout and the Angels - This kills the Mariners. An interesting choice and a win-win situation for Angels. Ohtani can certainly DH and possibly replace Pujols.
Stanton with the Yankees - This also kills the Red Sox and Marlins. The only merit I see out of this trade is it makes one less team to compete against for Bryce Harper next year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Dec 10, 2017)

Mike Trout is a loser that can't even make the playoffs and the Angels actually won more games when he got injured, destroying the stupidity of the WAR stat that Trout nuthuggers love so much...so Ohtani adds nothing.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 18, 2017)

Wish Machado would join the White Sox but he wont


----------



## Gibbs (Dec 21, 2017)

Mako said:


> Whoops, I haven't been on NF for ages so long. How is everyone doing now? Also thoughts on the following hot stove developments?
> 
> Ohtani is now with Mike Trout and the Angels - This kills the Mariners. An interesting choice and a win-win situation for Angels. Ohtani can certainly DH and possibly replace Pujols.
> Stanton with the Yankees - This also kills the Red Sox and Marlins. The only merit I see out of this trade is it makes one less team to compete against for Bryce Harper next year.


Regarding the Yankees
they might make Stanton a full time DH, and still pursue Bryce Harper next year. Dump Ellsbury somewhere, and utilize Gardner/Hicks more .  Outfield would be LF-Harper CF Gardner, RF Judge. DH Stanton

Infield could be Todd Frazier (if they get him), Didi, Gleybar, Bird.

Catcher= Kraken.

Lineup would be

Harper
Judge
Bird
Stanton
Didi
Sanchez
Gardner
3B
Gleybar


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2017)

Gibbs said:


> Regarding the Yankees
> they might make Stanton a full time DH, and still pursue Bryce Harper next year. Dump Ellsbury somewhere, and utilize Gardner/Hicks more .  Outfield would be LF-Harper CF Gardner, RF Judge. DH Stanton
> 
> Infield could be Todd Frazier (if they get him), Didi, Gleybar, Bird.
> ...


You guys can fuck off.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 22, 2017)

Seriously Yanks already strong hitting wise. Focus on pitching.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2018)

The Cleveland Indians are getting rid of their logo?  That's the best thing about the team!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2018)

Good trade. Now Russell can replace other Russel while showing him his SB ring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 12, 2018)

Cubs sign Yuri Darvish for a price of 6 years 126 million dollars. 


Poor @SoulTaker he would have been laughing at Cubs for this


----------



## Gibbs (Mar 29, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose @SoulTaker Giancarlo Stanton


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2018)

The fucking Dodgers.  I can’t believe last season.  Smh.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 30, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> @Dean Ambrose @SoulTaker Giancarlo Stanton


Yep hes living up to his billing. Except Davidson rekted him in HRs


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 31, 2018)

Texas Rangers won a game


----------



## Rukia (Mar 31, 2018)

2018 - the Revenge of the Dodgers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Legend (Apr 1, 2018)

Gabe kapler has no idea what he doing ruined our bullpin in 3 days.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

Yoan Moncada is gonna be gewd


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 1, 2018)

also Mets are surprisingly good


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Does anyone actually want to win the AL Central? It's kind of crazy to look at what inertia will do to a team over time. The Dodgers are probably the biggest surprise of the year and it's not particularly close. Still though, they could miss the playoffs and Kershaw still won't leave LA. Dude is in the convo for GOAT Dodger pitcher with Koufax.

This shit with Stanton is weird as hell though, dude is hitting .192 against righties but is batting over .400 with 7 homers against lefties. That said he's at the same pace he was last year which makes the Yankees even more of a juggernaut. Gleyber is better than I even thought too. The FA market might not be as crazy as everybody thinks if the Yankees aren't there to drive the price up. They gave up one nice lottery ticket arm to get Stanton but he's actually going to be cheaper than Harper while providing similar if not better numbers. There's no room for Machado either, unfortunately, not without trading Gleyber, Andujar, or Didi which they shouldn't do unless they're getting someone like Aaron Nola or Jacob DeGromm. 

Patrick Corbin is a lefty and an FA at the end of the year. Seems like a good fit especially if they take the money from Gardner leaving and put it to Corbin.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Does anyone actually want to win the AL Central? It's kind of crazy to look at what inertia will do to a team over time. The Dodgers are probably the biggest surprise of the year and it's not particularly close. Still though, they could miss the playoffs and Kershaw still won't leave LA. Dude is in the convo for GOAT Dodger pitcher with Koufax.
> 
> This shit with Stanton is weird as hell though, dude is hitting .192 against righties but is batting over .400 with 7 homers against lefties. That said he's at the same pace he was last year which makes the Yankees even more of a juggernaut. Gleyber is better than I even thought too. The FA market might not be as crazy as everybody thinks if the Yankees aren't there to drive the price up. They gave up one nice lottery ticket arm to get Stanton but he's actually going to be cheaper than Harper while providing similar if not better numbers. There's no room for Machado either, unfortunately, not without trading Gleyber, Andujar, or Didi which they shouldn't do unless they're getting someone like Aaron Nola or Jacob DeGromm.
> 
> Patrick Corbin is a lefty and an FA at the end of the year. Seems like a good fit especially if they take the money from Gardner leaving and put it to Corbin.



ST, my White Sox rebuild is hurting


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> ST, my White Sox rebuild is hurting



Moncada is a real player and they finally are developing some really interesting talents. I still think a regime change is what you guys need more than anything. Kopech looks like a real pitcher to me but I've only seen MILB footage of him. Not sure about Eloy Jiminez, he seems like a red dead fastball hitter but the power is definitely there. Pretty cool that his K rate isn't absurdly high like most mashers.  I think the farm is pretty elite tier tbh with you and I don't blame the ChiSox for Giolito being kind of a bust. Seems like he was broken from the beginning.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Moncada is a real player and they finally are developing some really interesting talents. I still think a regime change is what you guys need more than anything. Kopech looks like a real pitcher to me but I've only seen MILB footage of him. Not sure about Eloy Jiminez, he seems like a red dead fastball hitter but the power is definitely there. Pretty cool that his K rate isn't absurdly high like most mashers.  I think the farm is pretty elite tier tbh with you and I don't blame the ChiSox for Giolito being kind of a bust. Seems like he was broken from the beginning.



was kinda hoping Giolito was better than advertised but sadly he might just be end of rotation guy


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> was kinda hoping Giolito was better than advertised but sadly he might just be end of rotation guy



It's pretty weird how bad he is because he use to attack hitters and really overpower guys, but in the majors he's just a nibbler who frustrates by being too scared to throw strikes. 

It's weird because I'm watching Bettances kind of go through a similar patch of being ineffective. My personal theory is that the hard throwers are getting cucked by the church of launch angle and inadvertently supplying power to the hitters.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> It's pretty weird how bad he is because he use to attack hitters and really overpower guys, but in the majors he's just a nibbler who frustrates by being too scared to throw strikes.
> 
> It's weird because I'm watching Bettances kind of go through a similar patch of being ineffective. My personal theory is that the hard throwers are getting cucked by the church of launch angle and inadvertently supplying power to the hitters.


Jesus that could be true.


----------



## Gibbs (May 15, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Does anyone actually want to win the AL Central? It's kind of crazy to look at what inertia will do to a team over time. The Dodgers are probably the biggest surprise of the year and it's not particularly close. Still though, they could miss the playoffs and Kershaw still won't leave LA. Dude is in the convo for GOAT Dodger pitcher with Koufax.
> 
> This shit with Stanton is weird as hell though, dude is hitting .192 against righties but is batting over .400 with 7 homers against lefties. That said he's at the same pace he was last year which makes the Yankees even more of a juggernaut. Gleyber is better than I even thought too. The FA market might not be as crazy as everybody thinks if the Yankees aren't there to drive the price up. They gave up one nice lottery ticket arm to get Stanton but he's actually going to be cheaper than Harper while providing similar if not better numbers. There's no room for Machado either, unfortunately, not without trading Gleyber, Andujar, or Didi which they shouldn't do unless they're getting someone like Aaron Nola or Jacob DeGromm.
> 
> Patrick Corbin is a lefty and an FA at the end of the year. Seems like a good fit especially if they take the money from Gardner leaving and put it to Corbin.


Do not forget about do-nothing Jacoby who is eating up 80 million or something.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 15, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Do not forget about do-nothing Jacoby who is eating up 80 million or something.



He's got a little more than 50 million left on his deal at this point. They'd have to pay him down and pair him with a prospect for a dump, like they did with Headley. The Padres basically paid 13 million for Bryan Mitchell.


----------



## SoulTaker (May 17, 2018)

River Ave Blues said:
			
		

> Really weird schedule this year, huh? The Yankees are going to play two series against the Angels and two series against the Astros before making their first trip to Camden Yards. Their first game in Tropicana Field will be their 75th game of the season. Really weird. It’s not just the Yankees either. At one point earlier this season the Dodgers had played 12 games against the Diamondbacks, ten games against the Giants, and 14 games against everyone else. I mean, what? I guess having so many games against the Orioles and Rays later in the season — 28 of the Yankees’ final 95 games are against the O’s and Rays, so basically three out of every ten — is a good thing because those teams are not very good, and bad teams tend to get worse as the season progresses, not better. It’s just very odd that the Yankees have so few games against two division rivals early in the season. They’re going to get the bulk of their AL Central and AL West games out of the way before really diving into AL East games. I know building the schedule isn’t easy. Can’t they build a more balanced schedule than this though?



I like to look at the playoff odds page on Fangraphs and had noticed the Yankees strength of schedule going forward was something like .496 while the BoSox were at .506 so a difference of about 10 winning percentage points. The Yanks have the 3rd easiest schedule going forward as the early part of their schedule with road trips to Anaheim and Houston are the toughest challenge for them out west. They still have to win those games but the way the schedule has broken for them has been pretty lucky. 

I'm not sure if there's a trade coming though. With the second wild card spot it's hard to extract value from the team's underneath and the Yankees seem like they want to be conservative. I think Clint Frazier, whose hitting like .360 since he came back from a concussion, should be kept. I feel like Gardner has so much intangible value it kind of makes him overrated in the sense that you worry about bringing an unknown player up to take his spot. Red Thunder is also a BOAT GOAT nickname for a dude with Clint's batspeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

Every time I see Ohtani I actually feel kind of sad we had no viable chance to actually sign him. The guy is too much of an all-world talent for me to hate on him and I don't get why people here are booing him. The Yankee fanbase is like the Jekyll and Hyde of sports because some of us are pretty cool and then there are other front running shitheads who ruin it.

Andrelton Simmons is pretty dope too. I wish MLB had an underrated player award. Dude is the best player I never hear about. He walks in 10% of his PA's and strikes out 5% of the time. There's sneaky value in that when you think about situational hitting and getting runners in from third.

Surprised the Red Sox DFA'd Hanley. He was nosediving as he was slugging .395 but still you'd think you would give a veteran till the ASB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Every time I see Ohtani I actually feel kind of sad we had no viable chance to actually sign him. The guy is too much of an all-world talent for me to hate on him and I don't get why people here are booing him. The Yankee fanbase is like the Jekyll and Hyde of sports because some of us are pretty cool and then there are other front running shitheads who ruin it.
> 
> Andrelton Simmons is pretty dope too. I wish MLB had an underrated player award. Dude is the best player I never hear about. He walks in 10% of his PA's and strikes out 5% of the time. There's sneaky value in that when you think about situational hitting and getting runners in from third.
> 
> Surprised the Red Sox DFA'd Hanley. He was nosediving as he was slugging .395 but still you'd think you would give a veteran till the ASB.


You and Gibbs are probably the only Yanks fans that I enjoy hearing from . As .White sox fan gotta tell you its like being the mets but worse since we're more broke


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> You and Gibbs are probably the only Yanks fans that I enjoy hearing from . As .White sox fan gotta tell you its like being the mets but worse since we're more broke



I want to disagree with that last statement but I can't...

You still have a really good emerging core. I really do think Eloy Jiminez could be a star and I'm also a huge believer in Yoan Moncada. The Yankees fucked up by letting him slip by, fucked up completely. You sign him and then the Red Sox have to give up another piece of their core for Sale.


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 25, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> I want to disagree with that last statement but I can't...
> 
> You still have a really good emerging core. I really do think Eloy Jiminez could be a star and I'm also a huge believer in Yoan Moncada. The Yankees fucked up by letting him slip by, fucked up completely. You sign him and then the Red Sox have to give up another piece of their core for Sale.


Thank god the Red Sox gave up Yoanor else they would have screwed us. As for Jimenez I felt at the time him for Quintana was equal value but alas Quin is struggling


----------



## SoulTaker (May 25, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Thank god the Red Sox gave up Yoanor else they would have screwed us. As for Jimenez I felt at the time him for Quintana was equal value but alas Quin is struggling



Pitchers break and then it's like you have no clue what the fuck is up after

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 26, 2018)

Happy Gleyber day!


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 26, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Pitchers break and then it's like you have no clue what the fuck is up after


The thing I dont get is how some pitchers stay consistently good for years.


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2018)

Dodgers gonna dodge!  Killed the Padres last night!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (May 26, 2018)

@SoulTaker


----------



## SoulTaker (May 29, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose 

Really encouraging grades and writeups in there to read up on when you have nothing better to do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (May 29, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Really encouraging grades and writeups in there to read up on when you have nothing better to do


Thanks bro


----------



## Gibbs (May 29, 2018)

@SoulTaker Happy Gleyber Day


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2018)

MLB has drafted a guy born May 10, 2000


----------



## SoulTaker (Jun 10, 2018)

@Gibbs Happy belated Gleyber day to our boys Miggy Mantle and Aaron Judge


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2018)

Check out this turnaround by the Dodgers guys.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 17, 2018)

Rukia said:


> Check out this turnaround by the Dodgers guys.


They doing roids


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2018)

Mike Trout shitting on my Bears for the Browns

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2018)

Baseball needs to get rid of the DH!  Stop fucking around!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 8, 2018)

What do you guys think about the All-Star lineups?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 18, 2018)

Manny Machado traded to Dodgers .


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2018)

Dodgers are going to the World Series.  Again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jul 23, 2018)

Mike Trout fucking sucks.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

So Jason Worth blames stat nerds like @ST for baseball dying


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> So Jason Worth blames stat nerds like @ST for baseball dying



Jayson Werth's interpretation is so fucking horrible it makes it easy to understand why he had 2.5 good years and was shit from the minute he got to Washington. 

Dude probably doesn't even understand that batting average and extra base hits are stats.

There's also a lower bust rate and those stat nerds are using applicable mathematics. Shit like spin rate and release point are optimized by numbers and ultimately a road map for the coaches. Even the shit with launch angle and exit velocity. 

People love the exit velocity shit, it's basically MLB's top marketing tool for the power hitters nowadays. What kills baseball is dumb fucks like Jayson Werth who didn't know what an OPS was until 2010 and are still under the impression OPS is the top offensive stat.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Jayson Werth's interpretation is so fucking horrible it makes it easy to understand why he had 2.5 good years and was shit from the minute he got to Washington.
> 
> Dude probably doesn't even understand that batting average and extra base hits are stats.
> 
> ...


I just get the feeling the stats guys caught on his weakness and he got exposed.

Although to be fair Yanks legend Geese started the shit talking of nerds.


----------



## SoulTaker (Aug 9, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I just get the feeling the stats guys caught on his weakness and he got exposed.
> 
> Although to be fair Yanks legend Geese started the shit talking of nerds.



Exactly. Teams have access to all kinds of crazy stuff like heat maps and shit that really breakdown each individuals tendencies and strikezones.

The problem is that they're ignorant. Like just a quick run through of something like slugging percentage, which is extremely flawed, where it's total bases that get counted up. So if you hit a double it's 2 total bases but that double is worth twice as much as a single, and it escalates from there.

Or put another way if a guy hits a single and it plates 2 runners or a guy hits a double and it plates 1 runner is the double really twice as valuable as the single?

I mean we're even keeping track of the quality of contact a hitter makes. These are tangible facets of the game that help to provide relevant data. If he wants to shit on the early work of Bill James then sure go ahead but sabermetrics are so fucking far beyond what Bill James was in those days. Like honestly there are dudes in comment sections who are at a higher level of understanding of the game than Bill James is now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 9, 2018)

SoulTaker said:


> Exactly. Teams have access to all kinds of crazy stuff like heat maps and shit that really breakdown each individuals tendencies and strikezones.
> 
> The problem is that they're ignorant. Like just a quick run through of something like slugging percentage, which is extremely flawed, where it's total bases that get counted up. So if you hit a double it's 2 total bases but that double is worth twice as much as a single, and it escalates from there.
> 
> ...


True. Honestly I feel that it could also benefit not just the pitchers and fielders but hitters as well. Its actually a nice tool to have if you focus on the opponents themselves and not on the info on you and even then if you learn your own weakness by data gives you a clearer overview on what you should work on.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2018)

WAR continues to be a useless and stupid stat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 26, 2018)

dat triple crown


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2018)

Yankees 3 HR away from  tying single season team HR record.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> Yankees 3 HR away from  tying single season team HR record.


1 HR


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2018)

It will happen. It is inevitable.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2018)

Gibbs said:


> It will happen. It is inevitable.


Agreed


----------



## Gibbs (Sep 28, 2018)

@SoulTaker get your Yankee loving ass in here.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah Judge Tied it


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2018)

DODGERS REVENGE!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 1, 2018)

Fuck the Rockies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako (Oct 5, 2018)

I wonder how Jonathan Lucroy feels at this very moment.
>could've played with the Indians in 2016
>A's lose wildcard
>Brewer's red hot in the NLDS

On an unrelated note, fuck Chili Davis and I really hope he gets fired during the off-season.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 7, 2018)

Tanaka and the "chink in the armor" comment


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2018)

Mider T a racist.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 8, 2018)

Astros sweep. [HASHTAG]#NeverSettle[/HASHTAG] [HASHTAG]#Repeat[/HASHTAG]


----------



## Mako (Oct 8, 2018)

Holt hits a HR off Romine to complete a cycle. This cannot be fucking real. I think Severino and Romine have matching ALDS ERAs right now. lmaoooooooo

edit: here it is


----------



## Mider T (Oct 9, 2018)

I love watching the Yankees get blown out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 14, 2018)

Fuck the Astros.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2018)

@Dean Ambrose 

Dodgers Revenge!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 17, 2018)

Fuck the Brewers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 18, 2018)

Rukia said:


> @Dean Ambrose
> 
> Dodgers Revenge!



smh don't worry . Red Sox will end  you guys


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 18, 2018)

No shitposting in the MLB thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 18, 2018)

Red Sox beat the Astros!  No repeat for Houston!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2018)

Go Red Sox!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 19, 2018)

Sale gonna wake up and strike out the Lolgers while Red Sox will bring back old Clayton Chokeshaw


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)

Dodgers revenge!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)

Dodgers!  Gonna take a choke to lose now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 20, 2018)

Puig and Machado should replaced DX at Crowned Jewel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2018)

Yep it's all over for the Brewers. LOOOOL there's no WAY the Dodgers blow this.


Not at all.



In fact , it's game over, give up Brewers.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2018)

4 more wins and the Dodgers will have their revenge.


----------



## Mako (Oct 21, 2018)

Dodgers are back to choke once again in the WS.
Manny Machado and the Dodgers vs. Chris Sale's belly ring


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 23, 2018)

Mako a shit.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2018)

Dodgers don't let this slip through your fingers again.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 26, 2018)

@Parallax 
Crittenton Children’s Center at St. Luke’s Hospital


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 27, 2018)

That game 3 man.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2018)

FUCKING DODGERS THIS SHITTY TEAM ALWAYS TRIPS AT THE FINISH LINE


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2018)

LETS FUCKING GO


----------



## Drake (Oct 27, 2018)

Why am I still watching this game


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2018)

A 7 hour, 18 inning Game that ends up 3-2...sure makes the time fly by


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 27, 2018)

_Such a long game..._


----------



## Drake (Oct 27, 2018)

Lol I stopped watching after the top of the 18th. Of course someone scores right after that... Muncy should have done that three innings ago when he hit that ball barely foul.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2018)

Boston doesn’t have any pitchers to start today except some dude with a 6 ERA. lol


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2018)

Drake said:


> Lol I stopped watching after the top of the 18th. Of course someone scores right after that... Muncy should have done that three innings ago when he hit that ball barely foul.


At that point you have invested so much time in it you should have just stuck it out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2018)

PUUUUUIIIIIIGGGGGGGGG


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 27, 2018)

Rondo still making threes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2018)

Dodgers on roids confirmed


also confirmed they're paying off MLB


some bullshit.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 27, 2018)

LOOOOL DODGERS CHOKED AGAIN


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Drake (Oct 28, 2018)

Ryan Madson 



Mider Transylvania said:


> At that point you have invested so much time in it you should have just stuck it out.



Sunk cost fallacy, mate. The way things were going it looked like it might go longer than just another half inning too.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

1 game away.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2018)

Dodgers revenge has been pushed back to 2019.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 28, 2018)

I revel in the Dodgers' misery!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

In my life time I may see the Red Sox won the same number and more of World Series as they did last century


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

Exciting time we live in.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2018)

Dave Roberts has taken analytics to an autistic level of self-sabotage.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Dave Roberts has taken analytics to an autistic level of self-sabotage.



What does that even mean?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 28, 2018)

He continues to let Alex Wood pitch. Connect the dots.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

So why are they playing 3 games in la? I thought playoffs were 2-2-1-1-1


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 28, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> So why are they playing 3 games in la? I thought playoffs were 2-2-1-1-1



No, World Series is 2-3-2.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

This is getting interesting.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

There should be a poll.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

5-1 Boston

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mako (Oct 28, 2018)

Best ending ever. Manny Machado strikes out for the final out. You can't make this up hahahahaha.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

Even better:


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2018)

Fucking Dodgers.  Well at least we got a Sports Equinox.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2018)

Alwaysmind said:


> So why are they playing 3 games in la? I thought playoffs were 2-2-1-1-1


That's NBA.  Also I told you the game would be in LA already.


----------



## Mako (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm gonna need a video of that Machado strikeout. It's like poetry.

edit:  got em

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 28, 2018)

At least Astros lost to the champions. It's almost like being #2.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> That's NBA.  Also I told you the game would be in LA already.



NHL is like that too. 2-2-1-1-1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2018)

I can troll my Yankees friends again now!


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 28, 2018)

Mako said:


> I'm gonna need a video of that Machado strikeout. It's like poetry.



I was entertained by his bubblegum run yesterday.

"The check clears either way..."


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2019)

2020 Yankees Fantasy Lineup

1. Nolan Arenado  (3B/DH)
2. Aaron Judge (RF)
3. Manny Machado (SS)
4. Giancarlo Stanton (LF)
5. Gary Sanchez (C)
6. Didi Gregorious (3B)
7. Aaron Hicks (CF)
8. Miguel Andujar (1B)
9. Gleyber Torres (2B)


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 6, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> 2020 Yankees Fantasy Lineup
> 
> 1. Nolan Arenado  (3B/DH)
> 2. Aaron Judge (RF)
> ...


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 6, 2019)

I did say fantasy


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 7, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> I did say fantasy


True but damn that would require super spending


----------



## Mider T (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 19, 2019)

White Sox playing with my feelings man. Either get Machado or don't but just stop


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2019)

We didn't get Machado 

Fuck you Padres


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2019)

Bryce Harper is a dumbass.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 1, 2019)

Expos might be coming back one day.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 1, 2019)

They should just move the Nationals back to Montreal.


----------



## Mako (Mar 1, 2019)

Meanwhile in the middle of the ocean, Bartolo Colon maintains perfect form.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 2, 2019)

We didn't get any free agent


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 2, 2019)

Red Sox off to a good start!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 3, 2019)

Bartolo Colon already in mid-season form.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2019)

Mike Trout just signed a 12 year, $420 million dollar extension with the Angels


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Mike Trout just signed a 12 year, $420 million dollar extension with the Angels


They're fucking dumb 


They didn't learn from the Pujols contract


----------



## Mider T (Mar 19, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> They're fucking dumb
> 
> 
> They didn't learn from the Pujols contract


Nah it's a smart move because they have one of the best players in MLB and Yankees could have just as easily scooped him up for more money.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Mar 19, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Nah it's a smart move because they have one of the best players in MLB and Yankees could have just as easily scooped him up for more money.


I mean Yankees could have gone for Machado or Harper but they didnt. They are learning to build from within.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 21, 2019)

Ichiro is retiring


----------



## Mider T (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 11, 2019)

Mider T said:


>


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

You know, MLB should pull a Gary Bettman and bring baseball to ridiculous markets. Anchorage should get a baseball team.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> You know, MLB should pull a Gary Bettman and bring baseball to ridiculous markets. Anchorage should get a baseball team.


I want a team in Laredo


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> I want a team in Laredo




Hawaii, Chadron (Nebraska), New Jersey and Staten Island should all get baseball teams. Specially that late one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Hawaii, Chadron (Nebraska), New Jersey and Staten Island should all get baseball teams. Specially that late one.


Nice 


Also put a team in Pittsburgh.....oh wait


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

So the:
 Hawaii Surfers.
Chadron Farmers
Atlantic city Gamblers
Staten Island Islanders.


Of course the Laredo Lassos (given that the Cowboys is already taken).


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> So the:
> Hawaii Surfers.
> Chadron Farmers
> Atlantic city Gamblers
> Staten Island Islanders.


Uh Staten Island Islanders is really redundant.

How about Staten Island Diamonds


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

Staten Island Ferries or boatswain then?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Staten Island Ferries or boatswain then?



Ferries.

Only cause the opposition can troll them by calling them Furries


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

We need to get @Mider T on this. 
Let’s make this happen. 

New York is large enough for three baseball team.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

The Portland lobsters/lighthouses is another one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

The Seattle Soni ...............whoops


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

I wonder how many here watch the CanAm league.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

The Quebec Citadel are kind of a powerhouse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I wonder how many here watch the CanAm league.


Canada has a league?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Well isn't that interesting. I'd watch if MLB didn't have 162 games. 

Luckily I'm a White Sox fan so I already know my season is over


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Canada has a league?



Well it’s markets in North America deemed to small to support a full fledge mob team. 

Quebec,
Ottawa
New Jersey
Sussex county
Rockland 
Trois-Rivieres

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Well isn't that interesting. I'd watch if MLB didn't have 162 games.
> 
> Luckily I'm a White Sox fan so I already know my season is over



You can stream the games for free on the website.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> You can stream the games for free on the website.


sweet. Might check it out. 

I really wish I was more of an analytical guy just cause I feel like watching different minor leagues would help learn who could be a benefit to a team


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

I saw a game where Spaceman Lee, famed Expo player played through most of a game, despite being in his 70’s and having sprained his ankle while playing with his granddaughter the week before.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> sweet. Might check it out.
> 
> I really wish I was more of an analytical guy just cause I feel like watching different minor leagues would help learn who could be a benefit to a team



Not a minor league. Independent league. 

Though sometime players may get scouted by the mlb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Not a minor league. Independent league.
> 
> Though sometime players may get scouted by the mlb.


My bad I really forget that it's not part of the MLB


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 12, 2019)

Like this guy;


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 12, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Like this guy;


eww Font was bad


----------



## Mider T (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Apr 24, 2019)

Hoooo nearly got him


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 28, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> We need to get @Mider T on this.
> Let’s make this happen.
> 
> New York is large enough for three baseball team.


thye did have 4 at one point I believe. Yankees, Giants, Dodgers, Mets?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2019)

Rays to explore splitting games with Montreal???

Just give us the Expos back!!


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 20, 2019)

@SoulTaker @Jon Moxley 

Evil Empire is back.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 20, 2019)

Gibbs said:


> @SoulTaker @Jon Moxley
> 
> Evil Empire is back.


I saw you guys vs White Sox. That lineup built from scratch


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2019)

Dodgers!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2019)

It’s stupid to have a baseball game in England.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jun 29, 2019)

Least they got a good game out of it.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

Why is Sabathia not on the roster?!


----------



## Mider T (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2019)

Dodgers in big trouble guys.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 9, 2019)

fuck the Dodgers.
Let's go RAYS


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 9, 2019)

Get rekted Braves.


----------



## Baks (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 10, 2019)

well there goes the NL powerhouse dodgers anyway onwards to the NLCS


----------



## Mider T (Oct 15, 2019)

Lol imagine being Bryce Harper right now.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 15, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Lol imagine being Bryce Harper right now.


Bryce Harper :


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 16, 2019)

ehh he's fine got all that money probably isn't sweatin it


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 16, 2019)

Vespy89 said:


> ehh he's fine got all that money probably isn't sweatin it


I dont know. If Philly never makes the WS with Bryan his legacy will be fucked.


----------



## Gibbs (Oct 19, 2019)

Can the Yankees come all the way back? We will know after this Weekend


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 20, 2019)

RIP Yanks. Astros too stronk


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 23, 2019)

next up on there warpath are my Nats won game 1 best case scenario we get a split h-town and bring it on home

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 23, 2019)

Vespy89 said:


> next up on there warpath are my Nats won game 1 best case scenario we get a split h-town and bring it on home


Good luck man.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 24, 2019)

Might have to see the game Saturday if they win 3 in a row.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 24, 2019)

i am feeling relatively calm and relaxed knowing how major game 3 is gonna be oh and its gonna be Soto's 21st birthday tommorrow


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 27, 2019)

Stros are flexin. Hopefully  they won't live up to choke city.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 28, 2019)

well it all comes down to tommorrow night maybe the series will turn again just like it did before game 3 also i don't think the road team has ever won all 7 games in a world series before


----------



## Mider T (Oct 29, 2019)

I heard there were tits in Game 5 so I had to check for myself.  Meh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2019)

Bryce Harper must feel like absolute shit right now.


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 31, 2019)

World champions woohoo 3rd title for dc sports in over a year Caps and Mystics the others.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

Vespy89 said:


> World champions woohoo 3rd title for dc sports in over a year Caps and Mystics the others.


Congrats


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2019)

Man that was magical.


----------



## Drake (Oct 31, 2019)

Seven road wins...


----------



## Vespy89 (Oct 31, 2019)

4 road wins to win a world series never before done in 115 years of the series.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Oct 31, 2019)

I knew Nats were winning once they beat the Dodgers. You dont beat a magical run no matter how talented you are. Plus great pitching >>> great hitting.


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 31, 2019)

AJ Hitch throwing it for the astros.


----------



## wibisana (Nov 30, 2019)

The Astro cheated


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 30, 2019)

wibisana said:


> The Astro cheated



Well they were shooting for the stars. What can I say.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2019)

this article


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2020)

Don Larsen died.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 8, 2020)

Never forget


----------



## Gibbs (Jan 9, 2020)

Francesa was suck a dick.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2020)

RIP Glenn Beckert


----------



## Mider T (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 23, 2020)

Tldr:

MLB: « Thanks for your money. See your 20k next season! «


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 28, 2020)

MLB trying to act like they'll play this season. 

What a joke


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 29, 2020)

MLB is also looking for ways to become like soccer and have nil-1 games by preventing runs.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 29, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> MLB is also looking for ways to become like soccer and have nil-1 games by preventing runs.


So in other words have baseball continue to fail


----------



## Alwaysmind (Apr 29, 2020)

Jon Moxley said:


> So in other words have baseball continue to fail



I might just be a bit melodramatic but I interpreted the changes to mean to offense will be less likely to score a run. And in a fane where it takes 1 hour to play 3 innings I don’t see how it is going to bring excitement.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2020)

I should probably root for the Giants since Busan is the only city in South Korea that I have been to.


----------



## Mider T (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 23, 2020)

Baseball returns July 1st with a 60 game season.

COVID-19


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 24, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Baseball returns July 1st with a 60 game season.
> 
> COVID-19



Toronto has a chance at last!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 24, 2020)

Legit question, can Toronto even play due to travel restrictions between USA and other nations including Canada?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 24, 2020)

Nemesis said:


> Legit question, can Toronto even play due to travel restrictions between USA and other nations including Canada?



Probably, they will figure something out. The nhl did


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 24, 2020)

I’m really interested if corona will stop players from licking the balls, spiting on the floor and what have you. That sport is asking for germs.


----------



## Nic (Jun 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Baseball returns July 1st with a 60 game season.
> 
> Trump moves to restrict work visas, citing pandemic


So someone may end up cracking 400 this year. Lol


----------



## Mider T (Jun 25, 2020)

Alwaysmind said:


> I’m really interested if corona will stop players from licking the balls


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 25, 2020)

Mider T said:


>





And spitting:


----------



## Mider T (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Gibbs (Jul 23, 2020)

Welcome back to Major League Baseball

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2020)

Watching this Washington/New York game. It’s just so low energy without the fans.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 27, 2020)

Games tonight are canceled.


----------



## Mael (Jul 29, 2020)

Tfw the Red Sox have no good starting pitchers.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 19, 2020)

. They got rid of Thom Brennaman in the middle of the game.


----------



## Mael (Aug 20, 2020)

Mider T said:


> . They got rid of Thom Brennaman in the middle of the game.


Very stupid optics on his part.  He said ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) cities with a hot mic and if you wanna say that sort of stuff you do it in your fucking home.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 26, 2020)

Some games being postponed over the shooting.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 4, 2020)

Dodgers fan here.
I wish it wasnt so predictable.
Really am getting tired of winning.


----------



## Mael (Sep 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> Dodgers fan here.
> I wish it wasnt so predictable.
> Really am getting tired of winning.


Now just win a World Series.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Sep 5, 2020)

Mael said:


> Now just win a World Series.



We might.
All of our guys are healthy and have their stuff.
Just like I said,
I wish it wasnt so EZ getting there.
I like a little bit of drama and suspense in my games.
Last year was good,
Nationals was the better team (by one HR)
Years before that the Trashtros cheated and the Red Sox cheated us too.


----------



## Mael (Sep 5, 2020)

T-Pein™ said:


> We might.
> All of our guys are healthy and have their stuff.
> Just like I said,
> I wish it wasnt so EZ getting there.
> ...


Astros were caught cheating.

Red Sox were found innocent.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2020)

Yesterday but


----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2020)

Sources: Accord reached on MLB playoff bubbles


----------



## Mider T (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Oct 1, 2020)

If Tampa doesn't take out NY...


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 9, 2020)

Mael said:


> If Tampa doesn't take out NY...



They got up to game 5, sad!
I think Yankees will win.
Dodgers got 2 sweeps in a row.
Boring!
Too good.
We need suspense!


----------



## Mael (Oct 9, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> They got up to game 5, sad!
> I think Yankees will win.
> Dodgers got 2 sweeps in a row.
> Boring!
> ...


Speak in paragraphs like a god damn normal human being or get out.


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2020)

Get fucked, Yankees.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

Mael said:


> Get fucked, Yankees.



Just barely....Poor chapman tho.
Allowed a HR to lose the series two post seasons in a row.


----------



## Mael (Oct 10, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Just barely....Poor chapman tho.
> Allowed a HR to lose the series two post seasons in a row.


Get fucked, Yankees.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 10, 2020)

Im dodgers,
Just wanted to see Yankees Vs Dodgers..
Welp, now I want Astros to get through


----------



## Mael (Oct 11, 2020)

Drumpf's Little Bitch said:


> Im dodgers,
> Just wanted to see Yankees Vs Dodgers..
> Welp, now I want Astros to get through


Nah...Astros cheat hard.

Rays all the way.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 11, 2020)

Mael said:


> Nah...Astros cheat hard.
> 
> Rays all the way.



I believe they have been legit this season.
I do hate them and that is why I want to see my dodgers beat them fair and square.


----------



## Nic (Oct 11, 2020)

If the dodgers dont win it this year, they are cursed.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 15, 2020)

Nic said:


> If the dodgers dont win it this year, they are cursed.



Damn,
I went in with 100% confidence.
It was looking very competitive up until the 7th inning of the 2nd game.
Dodgers getting hot again.
Hopefully Kershaw doesnt implode today.


----------



## Mael (Oct 17, 2020)

Fucking Rays, seriously.  Get your act together.

You can't be worse than the 2004 Yankees.  No one deserves as much shame and antipathy as them.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 19, 2020)

World Series for the Dodgers woooo!


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 19, 2020)

Me rn


----------



## Mael (Oct 20, 2020)

Go Rays.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2020)

Hopefully the Dodgers win.  Tampa Bay is the least relevant franchise in baseball.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2020)

Hell of an ending to Game 4.  Lol at those errors.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Oct 27, 2020)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2020)

I am happy the Dodgers won.  But it does get an asterisk.


----------



## T-Pein™ (Oct 28, 2020)

Lets goooooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2020)

For baseball, I am more of an Angels fan.  But that’s okay.  Still happy for LA.


----------



## Skaddix (Oct 28, 2020)

The City of Angels...TWICE CROWNED.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Oct 28, 2020)

Rukia said:


> For baseball, I am more of an Angels fan.  But that’s okay.  Still happy for LA.


No you're not.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 13, 2020)

Indians are changing their name.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2020)

The Phillies are a mess

Sign JT you cheap bastards


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Indians are changing their name.


Cleveland Baseball Team


----------



## Mider T (Dec 14, 2020)

Legend said:


> The Phillies are a mess
> 
> Sign JT you cheap bastards


How did you become a Cowboys fan being from Jersey?  Surrounded by every other NFC East team?


----------



## Legend (Dec 14, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How did you become a Cowboys fan being from Jersey?  Surrounded by every other NFC East team?


My dad and his dad were Cowboy Fans.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Mar 31, 2021)

Awful name.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Mar 31, 2021)

Mider T said:


> Awful name.


Not as bad as the jobing.com arena.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## wibisana (May 4, 2021)

so why dot make the substance legal, i mean by making it legal, all pitcher get access on it (fairplay)

and easier to control if this is legal


----------



## Mider T (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 14, 2021)

And because this is baseball, the mount was not sanitized thereafter.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 26, 2021)

Baseball players are way too chill.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 26, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Baseball players are way too chill.


Nah he's just an idiot.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2021)

Is Ohtani on steroids?  Thoughts.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 9, 2021)

forsome reason this years i watched a lot of baseball (higlights) lol, Angels, padres, homeruns leader teams.



Rukia said:


> Is Ohtani on steroids?  Thoughts.


as casual, i think indeed his body is too big/tall for japanese, unless he is half american/european or sonething


----------



## wibisana (Jul 9, 2021)

how is this even possible.


----------



## JJ Baloney (Jul 11, 2021)

Dodgers won 22-1 yesterday. I don't think I've ever seen such a lopsided score like this in baseball.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2021)

JJ Baloney said:


> Dodgers won 22-1 yesterday. I don't think I've ever seen such a lopsided score like this in baseball.


yeah im surprised

@Mider T 
i thought there are unwritten rules about hitting ball after leading so much.

if one team lead too many runs, the losing pitcher will start throwing at the batter right?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2021)

wibisana said:


> yeah im surprised
> 
> @Mider T
> i thought there are unwritten rules about hitting ball after leading so much.
> ...


I think you're confusing the extra innings after a lead but I could be mistaken.


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2021)

Mider T said:


> I think you're confusing the extra innings after a lead but I could be mistaken.


yeah maybe, last year Tatis Jr have to apologise for hitting grand-slam, when his team was up by alot


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2021)

wibisana said:


> yeah maybe, last year Tatis Jr have to apologise for hitting grand-slam, when his team was up by alot


It's considered bad sportsmanship but there is no rule against it, personally I think as a pro athlete you should continue playing your hardest until the end of the game.  Also it messes up alot of bets when they don't (cover the spread).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 11, 2021)

Mider T said:


> It's considered bad sportsmanship but there is no rule against it, personally I think as a pro athlete you should continue playing your hardest until the end of the game.  Also it messes up alot of bets when they don't (cover the spread).


can you forfeit the match? i mean if the coach know they cant catch up (maybe 10-0, or 12-0) in 7th inning say to the umpire, we forfeit the match


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2021)

wibisana said:


> can you forfeit the match? i mean if the coach know they cant catch up (maybe 10-0, or 12-0) in 7th inning say to the umpire, we forfeit the match


I dunno the MLB rulebook but I'm sure forfeiture is only allowed under certain conditions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## wibisana (Jul 14, 2021)

wtf, SAS lol


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

That’s a good promotional video. But Cleveland Guardians (the name and the logo) are shit.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2021)

Rukia said:


> That’s a good promotional video. But Cleveland Guardians (the name and the logo) are shit.


Cleveland GuarIndians

Easy to change merchandise


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

My brother in law suggested the same thing, lol.  You guys might be on to something.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 24, 2021)

Donald Trump says Cleveland Indians name change is 'such a disgrace' and 'disrespectful' to Native Americans
					

Donald Trump criticized the Cleveland Indians baseball club for changing its name amid a wider cultural shift of institutions ditching racist names.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2021)

Trump is irrelevant. But like clockwork he attaches himself to something polarizing.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Mider T (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## JJ Baloney (Aug 26, 2021)

Padres vs Dodgers game is currently on the 15TH INNING!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2021)

Congrats to the Braves!


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2021)

So I take it thread title doesn't need to be changed since it was the Astros that got beat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2021)

Nemesis said:


> So I take it thread title doesn't need to be changed since it was the Astros that got beat.


Of course it doesn't need to be changed, I just updated it 5 mins ago.


----------



## Nemesis (Nov 2, 2021)

Well fine, i'm just going to celebrate with my friends who are braves fans instead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2021)

Great! Now we can go back to watching hockey!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Nov 3, 2021)

Im happy for the braves though


----------



## Rukia (Jan 25, 2022)

Ortiz in the hall of fame over Bonds is absurd

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mider T (Jan 25, 2022)

David Ortiz only player elected to Hall of Fame as Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens run out of eligibility
					

Big Papi is a Hall of Famer.




					news.yahoo.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jan 25, 2022)

Mider T said:


> David Ortiz only player elected to Hall of Fame as Barry Bonds, Roger Clemens run out of eligibility
> 
> 
> Big Papi is a Hall of Famer.
> ...


Welcome back MiderT

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mider T (Mar 1, 2022)

Some games are getting canceled


----------



## Mider T (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Mider T (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Voyeur (Jun 17, 2022)

The way Desantis is treating organizations right now for going against him, it'd be good if the Rays got out of Tampa, Fuck, out of Florida in general.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 17, 2022)

Voyeur said:


> The way Desantis is treating organizations right now for going against him, it'd be good if the Rays got out of Tampa, Fuck, out of Florida in general.


Too permanent a solution for a temporary problem.


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 23, 2022)

>Disastros lose


Hahaha good. Fuck em.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 23, 2022)

If Mael were around he'd be livid in this thread

Blue Jays 28
Red Sox 5

a truly mental score

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2022)

Nemesis said:


> If Mael were around he'd be livid in this thread
> 
> Blue Jays 28
> Red Sox 5
> ...


What I wouldn't give to see another Maeltdown.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Aug 3, 2022)

Damn thats a shame.

My Phillies made some moves today


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2022)

We can beat anyone but the Mets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 23, 2022)

Legend said:


> We can beat anyone but the Mets


Just be happy you guys are making a strong run now.


----------



## Legend (Aug 23, 2022)

Mider T said:


> Just be happy you guys are making a strong run now.


We have a slight chance at catching the Braves for the first wildcard still. Our remaining schedule is winnable and Harper is coming back possibly within the next week and a half.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2022)

Just don’t lose the game when you get a cool entrance.


----------



## Legend (Sep 1, 2022)

Get blown out 3 games in a row to the D-Backs, then put up 18 in the finale lol.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Sep 13, 2022)

Had to be against my Phils


----------



## Mider T (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Legend (Sep 21, 2022)

5 Ls in a Row, Im in Pain.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2022)

After a 20+ year playoff drought, the Mariners are back.


----------



## Legend (Oct 3, 2022)

Phillies made it back


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 11, 2022)

Hopefully the Astros won't make it to the WS this year. Houston fans are so annoying.


----------



## Voyeur (Oct 11, 2022)

6-2 Mariners Ieading Disastros 


LETS FUCKING GOOOOOOO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Oct 16, 2022)

Phillies vs Padres NLCS

Lets go Phils


----------



## Drake (Oct 23, 2022)

Damn, Harper has been clutch af throughout this postseason 

Having no expectations whatsoever has made these playoffs pretty fun to watch, way more so than the last time the Phillies were in it. They're the team with the momentum by far and I think they actually have a chance against the Astros if they don't put too much pressure on themselves.


----------



## Legend (Oct 24, 2022)

Drake said:


> Damn, Harper has been clutch af throughout this postseason
> 
> Having no expectations whatsoever has made these playoffs pretty fun to watch, way more so than the last time the Phillies were in it. They're the team with the momentum by far and I think they actually have a chance against the Astros if they don't put too much pressure on themselves.


They did beat the Astros to get into the Playoffs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 24, 2022)

I am rooting for the Astros.


----------



## Legend (Oct 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am rooting for the Astros.


Go to hell


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 25, 2022)

Legend said:


> Go to hell


I have been in talks down there for a new Disney World location. You know....gotta step up from Florida.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2022)

Houston vs. Philadelphia in two sports tonight


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2022)

Schwarber in the clutch


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2022)

Alvarez even more clutch


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2022)

Astros win!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2022)

Don't watch baseball but want to post and say...FEELS BAD MAN!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 5, 2022)

Blood on the Astros hands smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Nov 5, 2022)

Smh


----------



## Voyeur (Dec 5, 2022)

Verlander wentt to the Mets and Astros fans reactions are hilarious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2022)

Unanimous Baseball hall of famers:


Mariono Rivera 
Fred Mcgriff


----------



## Mider T (Dec 6, 2022)

How did Nolan Ryan never win a Cy Young?


----------



## Legend (Dec 7, 2022)

No Idea, Phils making moves


----------

